#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Музыкальные пристрастия участников БФ

## Aufschnaiter

Уважаемые форумчане! Любопытно было бы узнать о Ваших музыкальных пристрастиях. Что Вы слушаете, какая музыка Вам наиболее близка. Перефразируя известную поговорку, "скажи мне что ты слушаешь и я скажу кто ты".

----------


## Alexeiy

в последнее время открываю джаз. удивительная музыка. 
и этническую музыку.

а люблю любую чисто сделанную музыку. от Jimi Hendrix, Led Zeppelin и Beatles до The Egg =) особенно живую

----------


## Калдэн

> Уважаемые форумчане! Любопытно было бы узнать о Ваших музыкальных пристрастиях. Что Вы слушаете, какая музыка Вам наиболее близка. Перефразируя известную поговорку, "скажи мне что ты слушаешь и я скажу кто ты".


Маша_ла, ну если человек любопытствует и хочет пообщаться на общем форуме, то почему бы и нет.
А вот как  Вы ,Аufschnaiter, будете давать оценку человеку по тому, какую музыку он предпочитает слушать, то я прям теряюсь в догадках... 
На этом форуме ещё не было опроса: кто какую одежду носит ?   :Big Grin: 
 Я музыку слушаю, но не превращаю это  в  пристрастие...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нормальная меломанская тема...

На первом месте для меня металл - пауэр и классический хэви, немного дума и симфо-блэка. На втором - классический хард 70-х. На третьем - всякий разный арт и прогрессив, в том числе тяжёлый, но его просто тяжеляком назвать уже нельзя. На четвёртом - древнерусская церковная музыка, незаезженный русский фолк в духе "Сирина". На пятом - классика, в первую очередь вокальные произведения. На шестом - "сырое", безо всякой обработки этно, сибирское, центральноазиатское и североамериканское, то бишь ритуальная музыка Тибета, шаманские ритуалы, народные песни. На последнем месте - нью-эйдж, только не слишком сладенький и попсовый; очень нравится Дэвид Парсонс с его "Дордже Лингом".

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вы вообще, что делаете на буддийском форуме, интересно? Вы буддист, интересуетесь буддизмом? Или что-то кому-то пытаетесь доказать тут? Забавно.


Заранее прошу извинить за откровенность... Маша, вот Вы тут с самого своего появления (недавнего) пока что отличились только распальцовкой - не могу вспомнить ни одного интересного, содержательного сообщения от Вас, только какие-то лаконичные "фе" в адрес "менее сведущих" собеседников. Но "если есть время, есть интернет, почему бы нет, правда"?  :Wink:

----------

Татьяна (24.12.2008)

----------


## Rain

Radiohead, Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Oasis, Nirvana, Slayer, In Flames........

----------


## Денис

Последняя моя находка
Cafe Del Mar
http://www.cafedelmarmusic.com/

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Последняя находка: http://tuvarock.nnm.ru
Это просто пир духа...

----------

Татьяна (24.12.2008)

----------


## Аньезка

Я не слушаю целыми альбомами, мне нравятся отдельные песни многих исполнителей. 
Вот, например, любимая у Nightwish
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaVjslGJE5Q

----------


## Alert

А что это про попсу забыли? Что буддисты не слушают музыку для народа? Даешь бумц-бумц-тра-ля-ля!  :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (19.11.2009), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> А что это про попсу забыли? Что буддисты не слушают музыку для народа? Даешь бумц-бумц-тра-ля-ля!


И правда! Я например часто Диму Билана слушаю.. ну это... Never Never let You Go!!! :Big Grin: 

(тока про нее не забыли - см. первый пункт)

----------

Доржик (27.07.2010)

----------


## Норбу

Я думаю мой аватар говорит о том, что я слушаю! Ария и Кипелов- навсегда! :Smilie:  
Зарубежную не слушаю, т.к мне важен текст песен, а языков не знаю, а читать переводы это уже не то впечатление....лучше понимать во сремя слушания, так же у зарубежных групп еще один минус...очень редкие концерты в Москве...а живой концерт не сравниться с обычным аристократическим прослушиванием!  :Cool:

----------

Доржик (27.07.2010)

----------


## Норбу

А под тех людей, которых показывают по телеку поющими под фонограмму(в основном т.н. отечественная "попса") пора заводить закон о запрете фонограмм! чистой воды мошенничество! но все попсовое как всегда бывает опиумом для народа...

----------


## Alert

//(тока про нее не забыли - см. первый пункт)//

Да не, я не про то. Просто никто не пишет про попсу. По мне так все одно, что слушать, главное - как записано. Бывает и рок и классика отвратительно записаны, бывает и шансон так пишут - афигеть мона! Есть у меня один диск Кучина, так если его слушать на наке и трехполосном фронте даже без саба - абалдеть запись! А те же песни на других дисках - фигня просто. Но попсу хорошо записанную еще ни разу не слышал. Всякая зарубежная новомодная - ваще отстойные записи. Ну и конечно мп3 слушать, или тоже самое на радио да еще компрессированное - ниже достоинства, однозначно. Старая зарубежная рок-классика еще куда ни шло, но время ... и техника щас на порядок лучше. Опять же 24 бита декодеры щас пошли.

Но лучше всего турецкий барабан звучит - 30 гц, если ватт 500 дать сабу - метров на 50 вокруг пузом слышно!  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Работа с музыкой отбила у меня всякую любовь к ней.

----------


## Ersh

7 лет панк-рока научили меня уважать попсу :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (27.07.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Skyku

Не голосовал, потому что вкус у меня пестрый.
Хотя не переношу шансон, и скучаю, зеваю под рэп.

Взял и сделал dir каталога Music (правда не все еще туда залито, что хотелось бы).
И удалил то что слушаю без особого удовольствия (или жены музыка)

А оставил то, что рекомендую хотя бы раз послушать(вдруг понравится?) или ну очень нравится:

Alex Rudi Pell
Alphaville
Blackmor Nights
Black_Sabbath
Brian Eno
Cacophony
Classic ("хиты" от Баха, Вивальди, Моцарта, ...,)
Cranberries
Doors
Enya
Era
Him
Keiko Matsui
Klaus Schulze
Matia Bazar
Nightwish
Piknik
PikTerciya
Rhapsody
Secret Garden
Secret Service
SOAD
Spanish Guitar
Suzanne Ciani
Никольский

----------


## Ондрий

Последние "находки" за год, если не считать наводки Дмитрия Кармапенко (Дима - спасибо!):
Fred Morrison http://www.4rt.ru/item/2084.html
Patrick Molard http://www.4rt.ru/item/5335.html

2Alert - звук Highland Bagpipe при хороших легких дает минимум 2км радиуса звучания и без всякой электронники  :Wink: 

а так по жизни:
современное - джаз/блюз до 50х
нетленное - волынка, ситар, сарод, бансури, табла, хомуз и все такое - не важно кто играет.
... ну и орган: Бах и Регер.
все, остальное слушать не в состоянии, там где ынц-ынц-ынц, особенно  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

У меня возникла идея.
У каждого меломана есть какие-то любимые треки, о которых он знает, что их мало кто слышал.   :Smilie:   Давайте в целях взаимного расширения кругозора попробуем поделиться если не ссылками, то хотя бы названиями таких треков.
Делимся только реально малоизвестными вещами, но непременно качественными и любимыми.

----------


## Ersh

Могу даже на клип дать ссылку
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxCM9dellRs

----------


## Поляков

Настоящее наваждение последнего года - это творчество японского композитора Ryuichi Sakamoto. Кто смотрел кинофильм "Маленький будда" должен помнить музыку (Сакамото написал саундтреки для многих, если не для всех, фильмов Бертолуччи). Очень рекомендую все диски этого японца, благо мулом можно закачать достаточное их количество: все они очень серьезно отличаются друг от друга, и если по душе не придется радикальная электронника (Chasm), или афрокуба (Day in New York), то есть переборный японский поп-рок (Beauty) или неоклассика (BTTB) и многое-многое другое. Must have.

Еще в последнее время снова стала радовать продукция ECM (www.ecmrecords.com).  Кто не знаком с этими артистами и рекорд-компанией, не поленитесь, посмотрите список, это того стоит. Ян Гарбарек, Джон Аберкромби, ранний Пэт Метени, Джон Сурман, Эберхард Вебер, Джон Скофилд, Орегон...да блин, все там.

В машине  - David Bowie с мегаплаcтинкой Earthling.

"Are you OK?

You've been shot in the head

And I'm holding your brains"...

Это из песни "7 лет в Тибете"  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> У меня возникла идея.
> У каждого меломана есть какие-то любимые треки, о которых он знает, что их мало кто слышал.    Давайте в целях взаимного расширения кругозора попробуем поделиться если не ссылками, то хотя бы названиями таких треков.
> Делимся только реально малоизвестными вещами, но непременно качественными и любимыми.


Джон Колтрейн "My favorite things". Фантастическое исполнение известной пьесы. 

ed2k://|file|john%20coltrane%20-%20my%20favorite%20things.mp3|13085950|e7e6e3fee1e00e60ca76b7f716fb2eba|/

----------


## Framin

Из этники - Dead Can Dance, Deep Forest, Мельница и пр.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Спокойный

Аня, их все знают.

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, их все знают.


Так уж и все?

----------


## Спокойный

> Так уж и все?


Именно так.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Попсу слушаю с удовольствием, но только в обработке Кирилла Немоляева ("Бони Нем" ) и "Приключений Электроников".  :Smilie:  Так сказать, адаптация для метал-хэдов. А ещё есть в мр3 редкий альбом Tribute to ABBA в исполнении пауэр-металлических команд. Это просто чума!

А вот "Песняры" - это попса? Или всё-таки наш, советский, слегка облегчённый Uriah Heep?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

"Песняры". "Песнь о Че Геваре"
http://santa.pp.ru/santa/Hasta%20sie...%20Guevare.mp3

----------


## Neroli

А мне Hedningarna нравится. 
Альбом Karelia Visa.
Шведский фолк.

----------


## Rasta

Этно - Varttina, Kohachiro Miyata, Uсa Ramos, Tradition Japan Orchestra.

Electro - Bjork

Rock - Sparcklehorse, Beck, Belle & Sebastian, Badly Drawn Boy, Kings of Convenience, Robert Wyatt, Аквариум.

Pop - Meiko Kaji

----------


## Маша_ла

А мне нравится реп. Реперы - такие крутые ребята..
И панк-рокеры. И еще поп-рок нравится.
А вообще, если говорить серьезно, то нравится панк-блюз. 
Детские песни из мультиков и Махакала пуджа.
А еще люблю группу "Хуун Хуун Тур", особенно "Песню одинокого пастуха" и "Не бойся крана, он хороший".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Николай Ооржак. Стиль каргыраа:
http://www.khoomeiji.narod.ru/music/kargyraa.mp3
Один из лучших горловых "вокализов", какие приходилось слышать.

----------


## Спокойный

Тоже поделюсь.  :Smilie: 
Сборник в стиле New Age Piano.
Составлял сам для себя. 
Есть поистине замечательные мелодии, "классики" курят.
Слушать в спокойной обстановке.  :Smilie: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/9217773/...part1.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/9240028/...part2.rar.html

В общей сложности чуть больше 100 мегабайт.

----------


## Lara

rising sun

----------


## Palmo

Музыку я слушаю разную! Ну совсем разную!  :Smilie:  Все зависит от настроения, состояния... Иногда вообще ничего слушать не хочется - кроме как слушать тишину... или прекрасные шумы моря  :Smilie: .

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Маша_ла, ну если человек любопытствует и хочет пообщаться на общем форуме, то почему бы и нет.
> А вот как  Вы ,Аufschnaiter, будете давать оценку человеку по тому, какую музыку он предпочитает слушать, то я прям теряюсь в догадках... 
> На этом форуме ещё не было опроса: кто какую одежду носит ?  
>  Я музыку слушаю, но не превращаю это  в  пристрастие...


О человеко можно судить по очень многим вещам, какую музыку он слушает, какую одежду носит, какой вид отдыха предпочитает, какую прическу носит, с какими людьми общается и даже по тому с какой степени интенсивности начищены его ботинки. Если для вас мои слова- откровение и открытие Америки, что ж простите... Лично мне всегда интресны люди, а не абстрактные человеко-единицы.

----------


## Alex

У меня номер один - ДДТ (еще с юности). Ну и вообще русский рок.
Англоязычный слушаю тоже, но "периодами", в основном классику 60-70-х.
Люблю необработанную этнику, но вот, например, Урна Чахартугчи - это все же не совсем этника, а скорее авторская музыка, но она в моем хит-параде на одном из первых мест.
На нью-эйдж у меня стойкая аллергия (хотя, возможно, я просто не слышал хорошего нью-эйджа).

----------


## Dron

Ice T  "OG" 1991

----------


## Denizzz

Я в шоке :EEK!:  
панк-рок, трешь, хэви-метал, попса...

А как же великий Б.Г.?....  это вообще будийский форум или куда я попал? :Big Grin:  

Аквариум...DDT...Воскресенье(Никольский в том числе)...Дельфин...Кашин...A-HA... и остальное, все что красиво и оригинально...

P.S. всем ценителям джаза, блюза, классики рекомендую Keiko Matsui (японскя пионистка так называемый НеоДжаз)

----------

Доржик (27.07.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> "Не бойся крана, он хороший".


Отличное название  :Smilie:

----------


## andykh

> Я в шоке 
> панк-рок, трешь, хэви-метал, попса...
> 
> А как же великий Б.Г.?....  это вообще будийский форум или куда я попал?


Ну это ж не нью-эйджевский форум  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

А кто нибудь слушает "Нож для фрау Мюллер"?  :Smilie:

----------

Манечка (23.02.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> А кто нибудь слушает "Нож для фрау Мюллер"?


Я слушаю, лаунжевый период

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> О человеко можно судить по очень многим вещам, какую музыку он слушает, какую одежду носит, какой вид отдыха предпочитает, какую прическу носит, с какими людьми общается и даже по тому с какой степени интенсивности начищены его ботинки. Если для вас мои слова- откровение и открытие Америки, что ж простите... Лично мне всегда интресны люди, а не абстрактные человеко-единицы.


Можно то можно, только нужно ли?
какой смысл судить о том, чего через секунду уже нет?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Русский рок слушаю очень избирательно. БГ с музыкальной точки зрения малоинтересен, я его воспринимаю не как музыканта, но принимаю полностью. Очень странно. Стихи дилетантские. Музыка, за редким исключением ("Русский альбом", "Равноденствие" и т.п.), откровенно слабая. А всё вместе производит какой-то странный, магический эффект.
Вообще, до уровня Музыки из русского рока дошёл только "Калинов Мост". Имхо, всё остальное - клубная самодеятельность. 

Тяжеляк у нас технически очень качественный, но малоинтересный в музыкальном плане. Сплошное эпигонство. Что вы выберете - Avantasia или какую-нибудь "Эльфийскую рукопись"? Только четыре классных команды - "Тяжёлый день", "Август", "Чёрный Кофе" (если не слушать тексты) и "Чёрный Обелиск" (наоборот, если слушать тексты). "Ария" - до предела упрощённый Iron Maiden с вкраплениями Осборна и Judas Priest, с истерическими и инфантильными текстами Маргариты Пушкиной. То, что начиная с альбома "Смутное время" делает Кипелов, в музыкальном плане гораздо интереснее. И Пушкина, что интересно, для них даже пишет чуть лучше.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Влад

> Очень странно. Стихи дилетантские. Музыка, за редким исключением ... откровенно слабая. А всё вместе производит какой-то странный, магический эффект.


Нужно добавить еще вариант: "Слушаю все, лишь бы человек был хороший".

----------


## Норбу

> Тяжеляк у нас технически очень качественный, но малоинтересный в музыкальном плане. Сплошное эпигонство. Что вы выберете - Avantasia или какую-нибудь "Эльфийскую рукопись"? Только четыре классных команды - "Тяжёлый день", "Август", "Чёрный Кофе" (если не слушать тексты) и "Чёрный Обелиск" (наоборот, если слушать тексты). "Ария" - до предела упрощённый Iron Maiden с вкраплениями Осборна и Judas Priest, с истерическими и инфантильными текстами Маргариты Пушкиной. То, что начиная с альбома "Смутное время" делает Кипелов, в музыкальном плане гораздо интереснее. И Пушкина, что интересно, для них даже пишет чуть лучше.


Маргарита Пушкина пишет так как от нее требуют! А что лучше и хуже это дело вкуса...после ухода Валерия Александровича из Арии, он выбрал немного другой путь...уклонился в более лирический настрой(собственно у него и в Арии лирика получалась гораздо лучше, чем жескач...т.к это его еще в Лейся Песня научили...)...а Ария поступила подругому....музыка стала агрессивнее и тексты жесче с неким языческим подтекстом...поэтому и Пушкина пишет им песни боевые и пафосные, а Кипелычу лирические и порой мистично романтические...  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ничего себе более лирический настрой! Да кипеловские альбомы по саунду современные, тяжеленные. А вот аранжировки гораздо умнее, чем у "Арии". Лучше и хуже - это действительно дело вкуса. Литературного и музыкального. Вот.

----------


## Норбу

> Ничего себе более лирический настрой! Да кипеловские альбомы по саунду современные, тяжеленные. А вот аранжировки гораздо умнее, чем у "Арии".


Что значит современные??? Сравните альбомы последнии их...Реки Времен Кипелыча и Армагеддон Арии...и кто тяжелее и агрессивнее???? про аранжировки согласен...  :Smilie:

----------


## Норбу

> Ничего себе более лирический настрой! Да кипеловские альбомы по саунду современные, тяжеленные. А вот аранжировки гораздо умнее, чем у "Арии". Лучше и хуже - это действительно дело вкуса. Литературного и музыкального. Вот.


Между прочим у Кипелова лишь пока один альбом это Реки Времен, а "смутное время" это совместный проект.... и записан он ложево о чем несколкьо раз сам Кипелов и говорил...поэтому то он и выпускал сингл Вавилон, где исправил и переделал записи "я свободен" и "смутное время"....если бы и другие песни со смутного времени были необходимы для его нового коллектива, то и их бы он с радостью переписал!

----------


## Норбу

Литературный и музыкальный вкус дело интересное...причем сейчас часто что-то одно из этого у многих коллективов западает..... хорошо что есть еще группы, которые свято чтят свой музыкальный стиль..не поддаються позорным экспериментам и прочим виляния по сторонам.... как говорит Кипелов: "счастливый человек не тот кто может себе что-то позволить, а который может от чего-то отказаться..."  :Smilie:  хорошо что тексты не скатываються на похабность, бытовуху и пошлость...
все... я побежал на новогодний концерт Арии.....  HEAVY NEW YEAR, друзья!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Мартин

Вообще не особо привередлив на музыку, но больше всего нравится группа Пилот :Smilie:

----------


## Alert

Во! Ирина Богушевская!

http://bogushevich.theatre.ru/news/

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Калдэн

> О человеке можно судить по очень многим вещам, какую музыку он слушает, какую одежду носит, какой вид отдыха предпочитает, какую прическу носит, с какими людьми общается и даже по тому с какой степени интенсивности начищены его ботинки.


 Кто какую музыку слушает , степень начищенности ботинок - это как  полирование кирпича...
 На данном форуме как вирус. Очередная жевачка для ума. Даже не гимнастика. 
 Никогда не встречаю и тем более не сужу людей по одёжке. Сорри   :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

MUSE

----------


## Денис

Мельница
http://www.melnitsa.net/

Хороший (наилучший!) фолк-рок

Как раз новый альбом в декабре вышел "Зов крови"

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## tsun

Эх! Не нашлось в своё время хорошего барабанщика,а тоб рубил что-то своё в стиле Napalm Death!!! Вобще-то Metalica и Motorhead люди за гранью популярности,супермонстры!!!

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Wangmo

[QUOTE=Дмитрий Кармапенко Русский рок слушаю очень избирательно. БГ с музыкальной точки зрения малоинтересен, я его воспринимаю не как музыканта, но принимаю полностью. Очень странно. Стихи дилетантские. Музыка, за редким исключением ("Русский альбом", "Равноденствие" и т.п.), откровенно слабая. А всё вместе производит какой-то странный, магический эффект/QUOTE]

 Но-но! Не с МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЙ точки зрения, а с Вашей. Я, например, могу говорить только за себя: Б.Г.  -  почти единственный музыкант, музыку которого можно слушать (не хочу обидеть других, кто слушает еще кого-то, просто перечислять сейчас не буду).

----------


## Шуня

группа Ленинград, БГ - из наших 
Bloodhound Gang, Linkin Park, Nirvana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXYmy41OMWU
Bloodhaund Gang )

----------


## Cube

65% - Рок (Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, J. Hendrix, Rainbow, Doors, Creedence и т.д.)
20% - Фолк (Мельница, Разнотравье, Blackmore's Night и т.д.)
15% - Нечто очень спокойное и буддийское )) Напр. пение практик, чантинги, мантры...

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Кто какую музыку слушает , степень начищенности ботинок - это как  полирование кирпича...
>  На данном форуме как вирус. Очередная жевачка для ума. Даже не гимнастика. 
>  Никогда не встречаю и тем более не сужу людей по одёжке. Сорри


А я не говорил про одежку. Читайте внимательно. Я говорил, что о человеке можно судить по очень многому. В том числе и по одежке, как вы выразились. Пока еще мы все барахтаемся в сансаре, так что если будем пытаться побольше интересоваться другими людьми, чем они живут и, как говориться, дышат, тем больше будет взаимопонимания и меньше конфликтов. А если для вас интерес к жизни других людей - это "вирус", ну чтож , мне вас просто даже жаль тогда.

----------


## Калдэн

> А я не говорил про одежку. Читайте внимательно. Я говорил, что о человеке можно судить по очень многому. В том числе и по одежке, как вы выразились. Пока еще мы все барахтаемся в сансаре, так что если будем пытаться побольше интересоваться другими людьми, чем они живут и, как говориться, дышат, тем больше будет взаимопонимания и меньше конфликтов. А если для вас интерес к жизни других людей - это "вирус", ну чтож , мне вас просто даже жаль тогда.


 Не бойся крана , он хороший !  :Big Grin:  

                                С новым годом !

----------


## Lungrig

сейчас lounge. очень интересна британская команда laika.

раньше нравились блэкушники, такие как норвежский burzum

----------


## Denizzz

У меня возникла дилемма...
Вот мы тут говорим о том кто что слушает и даже начинаем спорить о "вкусах", проявляя свое познание в этом, и собственно у меня возникло кое-какое сомнение...
Давайте разберемся что такое "вкус"
Вот человеку нужна писЧа чтобы жить, вот он чето мутит крутит и добывает как говорится свой кусок... Сьедает его и все... он доволен, покак снова его тело не проголодается. Современное положение весЧей, достигло такого уровня что о так таковом пропитании мы уже и не думаем, мы начинаем задумываться о "качестве" пиЗчи. Мол хАчю то, а не сё и т.д. Тоезть у нас начинает формироватся "вкус". Значит вкус - это следствие перенасыщения. (и тут спорить несчем, это точка зрения психологии и она доказана). Если задуматся по серьёзней над этим, то неизбежно приходишь к выводу, что вкус, это что-то такое, что несуществуюет в действительности (я понимаю что это сложно понять "среднестатистическому" человеку,  но мы то не из их числа?  :Wink:  ). И следовательно любые высказывания типа: -"То-то сё-то кал, так как то и сё", не правомочны как минимум.  Высказывающийся подобным образом, перечит (на мой взгляд) самой идее буддизма - все гениальное - просто! Не надо усложнять, придумывая какие-то критерии оценки, тебе либо нравится, либо нет. Иименно в этом и заключается смысл фразы "О вкусах не спорят", просто потому что "вкус" это понятие притянутое за уши, его не существует в "реальности".
Именно таким образом обстоит дело и с "музыкой". (если ты чуствуешь, то ты чуствуешь и рассудочная рефлексия тут не поможет, а только все усложнит и опошлит).
ИХМО я так считаю... (относится ко всем спорщикам и ко мне в том числе  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## Alexeiy

Denizzz, о вкусах, естественно, спорить бессмысленно. Но существуют кроме вкуса объективные оценки качества (внутри стиля обычно). Почти все люди, посвятившие некоторое время музыке чувствуют это, и не только они.

Если такое дело, я бы сравнил музыку с медитацией. 
Должен быть некоторый прогресс, открытие нового. Вот и вкусы меняются.

Музыка разного качества по-разному действует на человека. Как литература - обратите внимание на механизм действия дешевых детективов и, к примеру, Булгакова.

----------


## Грег

Сейчас что-то вроде Sum41, Tool, Disturbed.
Alternative, короче, англоязычный.
На русском редко что слушаю.
Русскоязычные тексты тяжёлых групп вообще не могу нормально воспринимать - врезаются в ухо какими-от невписывающимися словосочетаниями  :Smilie: .

----------


## Грег

А вообще, интересно, - какие кармические зависимости можно отследить по музыкальным пристрастиям этой жизни?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Исходя из этого, я думаю можно в катЦе оценить уровень человека по тому что он слушает, но надо ли это?


Я не только о текстах.
О стилях, жанрах, языке и т.д.

Не об оценке человека, а о кармических склонностях речь.

----------


## Спокойный

> Я не только о текстах.
> О стилях, жанрах, языке и т.д.
> 
> Не об оценке человека, а о кармических склонностях речь.


Сегодня слушает он джаз - а завтра Родину продаст!  :Smilie: 
Сегодня слушает шансон - готовит себя к Зоне он!

Предлагаю продолжить.  :Big Grin:  

Сегодня слушает он рэп - 
Сегодня слушает он рок -
Сегодня слушает он лаунж -

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Denizzz

> Я не только о текстах.
> О стилях, жанрах, языке и т.д.


И к стилю и к жанру и к языку, это в полной мере относится.




> Не об оценке человека, а о кармических склонностях речь.


Может я Вас неправельно понял, как мне показалось под "кармическими склонностями" подразумевается, что-то типа личности, не так?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Может я Вас неправельно понял, как мне показалось под "кармическими склонностями" подразумевается, что-то типа личности, не так?


Нет, не личность.
Из этой оперы - "посмотри какой ты в этой жизни, узнаешь, кем был в прошлой...".

----------


## Lara

brilliance

----------


## Спокойный

Из недавних "открытий".
Проект Bluchel & Von Deylen
Пара треков с альбома Bi-Polar

http://slil.ru/23682021

http://slil.ru/23682038

----------


## Denizzz

> Нет, не личность.
> Из этой оперы - "посмотри какой ты в этой жизни, узнаешь, кем был в прошлой...".


Ну так "глубоко" копать, наверное смысла нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Ну так "глубоко" копать, наверное смысла нет


А я не настолько "всерьёз" предлагал копать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

hands up

----------


## Спокойный

Сильная тема.
http://slil.ru/23686883

Только что услышал впервые.
Аж сон выветрился.  :Smilie: 
Обожаю такую музыку.

----------


## Lara

jiyou

----------


## Ardor

Не знаю, скажут ли кому-нибудь что-нибудь эти названия: Corvus Corax, Cultus Ferox, Morgenstern, Faun, Schandmaul, Potentia Animi, Subway To Sally, Schelmish, Sava, Psalteria, Saltatio Mortis, Cumulo Nimbus... и ещё много им подобных. Если кому интересно, распишу более подробно. :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

blue
___________________
Support your local groover

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://joy-for-you.livejournal.com/
Куча ссылок на тибетскую ритуальную и прочую интересную музыку, всяко-разно. Все альбомы монастыря Гьюто и т.п.

----------


## Lara

nice flight

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Для разнообразия... Просьба отнестись как к Музыке.

http://dl.biblion.realin.ru/audio/35...a_Gospodne.mp3
Причастен воскресен. Древнерусское строчное 3-голосие, 16 век. Дивная медитативная музыка.  :Smilie: 

http://dl.biblion.realin.ru/audio/35...(Demestv.).mp3
Антифоны 4 гласа. Древнерусское путевое 3-голосие - уникальный стиль многоголосного пения, диссонантная гетерофония, напоминающая народные песни русского Севера. 16 век. Совершенно крышесрывающая музыка.
Считается, что и строчное, и путевое 3-голосие зародилось и достигло расцвета в Новгороде, а уже потом пришло в Москву. Не путать с партесным пением по украинско-польскому образцу, которое стали вводить при Никоне в 17 веке.

http://dl.biblion.realin.ru/audio/25...eniyu_gl.2.mp3
Кондак Успению Богородицы. Знаменный распев во всей своей эпической мощи, в суровом величии воинского гимна. Традиционное унисонное пение древнерусской церкви, мелодия восходит к 15 веку. Исполняют рижские беспоповцы-поморы, хранители певческой традиции разгромленного Соловецкого монастыря. Пение совсем не академическое,  :Wink:  но в этом весь кайф. 

http://dl.biblion.realin.ru/audio/28..._nash_gl.6.mp3
Тоже знаменный распев, мой друг Игорь Сахно и его квартет "Сретение" поют расшифровку вашего покорного слуги.

http://dl.biblion.realin.ru/audio/44...yj_(znam.).mp3
Знаменный распев. Хор Троице-Сергиевой лавры. К сожалению, качество посредственное, с цифровыми шумами, но мощь исполнения передана.

----------


## Alex

О! Раз для разнообразия, то кину и я ссылочку:
http://www.ec-patr.net/gr/sounds_htm/index.htm
Это греческое церковное пение. Живые записи из Патриаршего собора в Константинополе (т.е. Стамбуле). Думаю, Кармапенко оценит.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

www.mu3lo.ru

электроника рулит, особенно транс

----------


## Мария Иванова

психоделик транс, прогрессив, эмбиент

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Продолжая тему средневековой церковной музыки...
Здесь можно скачать знаменные, греческие и грузинские песнопения в исполнении квартета "Сретение" и хора харьковской Трёхсвятительской церкви:
http://www.drevglas.orthodoxy.ru/sound.html
К сожалению, причастен Иоанна Кукузеля не выложили. Но его можно найти здесь:
http://dl.biblion.realin.ru/audio/30...esnyj_gl.5.mp3

Сербский певец Драгослав Аксентиевич-Павле исполняет древние церковные песнопения (сербские же, естессно):
http://biblion.realin.ru/listing/-/a...taroj_Serbii)/
Потрясающая созерцательная музыка. Один из моих любимых альбомов. Вот его же:
http://biblion.realin.ru/listing/-/a...ya_XII-XIV_vv/

Что это мы всё о пении...
Весьма неплохой альбом "Колокольные звоны русского Севера":
http://biblion.realin.ru/listing/-/a...sskogo_severa/

----------


## Alex

Для любителей экзотики - эфиопское церковное пение:
http://ethiopianorthodox.org/music/songs.htm

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

И опять для разнообразия...  :Smilie:  Один из нетленных хитов. Judas Priest, Beyond The Realms Of Death:
http://www.mp3real.ru/mp3/judas_prie...s_of_death.mp3

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Не могу удержаться от благодарности. Дмитрий, спасибо за ссылку на колокольные звоны!

----------


## Церинг Дролма

В последнее время - Nightwish.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Lungrig

хорошее интернет радио deepmix.ru
minimal, downtempo...

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Уважаемые форумчане! Любопытно было бы узнать о Ваших музыкальных пристрастиях. Что Вы слушаете, какая музыка Вам наиболее близка. Перефразируя известную поговорку, "скажи мне что ты слушаешь и я скажу кто ты".


Юлия Александровна Теуникова:
http://mumidol.ru/theu/black.mp3
http://mumidol.ru/theu/loveme.mp3
http://www.teunikova.ru/mp3/nigugu.mp3
http://www.teunikova.ru/mp3/zakon.mp3
http://www.teunikova.ru/mp3/neotvrati(single).mp3
http://www.petr-akimov.ru/video_files/voyna.avi

----------


## Пилигрим

Если позволите, история из собвственного опыта. Мои сыновья нормальные молодые люди и, как часто бывает, их предпочтения определяются модой. Однажды я принес домой фрагменты горлового пения буддийских монахов и мы, под скептические коменнтарии моих пацанов, включили это на приличной аппаратуре, вы бы видели лица ребят, они были просто ошарашены. После того как воспроизведение закончилось они сидели не произнося ни слова пока я не спросил:" Ну как?" И тут они выдали перл от которого я хохотал до слёз: 
" Да ты чё, это же круче чем Рамштайн ( прошу прощения если написал неправильно, я не очень в этом разбираюсь). Да если это летом выставлять в окно, то через два дня вся "металлическая и рокерская " тусня будет собираться под нашими окнами." Вот такая история, вспоминаю ее с улыбкой, когда сталкиваюсь с соответствующими ассоциациями.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А что? Особенно когда на фоне рогов и труб начинает заливаться канлинг - это ж натуральный соляк под бас-гитару! Плюс дэтовый вокал.  :Smilie:  Я давно это просёк...

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://folkbunker.nnm.ru/moon_far_away_belovodie_2005
Уф, меня впёрло...
Там же до фига подобной музыки:
http://folkbunker.nnm.ru

----------


## sergey

Пилигрим, а вы слушали джаз-группу "Архангельск"? Владимир Резицкий умер не так давно (сейчас посмотрел - уже 6 лет, умер в 2001). По поводу муз. темы вспомню случай.
В Ригу, на джазовый фестиваль "Ритмы лета" приехала (в качестве зрителей, а не участников) компания моих знакомых из Москвы (наверное 88-89 год). В то время на эти фестивали собирались лучшие джазисты СССР.
И вот мы компанией пошли на вечерне-ночной джэм-сешн в д/к строителей. Сидим на балконе, выпиваем, играют джазисты - но не очень. Более-менее стандартные импровизации, в общем, ничего, но ничего особенного. И вдруг выходит "Архангельск", у них тогда была программа, где они бегали с ведрами и т.п. И начинается такое действо + конечно сама музыка, что тут же внимание всего зала приковывается к сцене (они по-моему и в зал выбегали). Все в восторге, хлопают...  Они заканчивают, следующие музыканты вроде бы тоже пытаются быть жизненными, но, увы, внимание тут же отвлекается от сцены и музыки - нету, чего-то нету. Через какое-то время наша компания собирается и уходит - больше ловить нечего.
О Резицком.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Пилигрим, а вы слушали джаз-группу "Архангельск"? Владимир Резицкий умер не так давно (сейчас посмотрел - уже 6 лет, умер в 2001). По поводу муз. темы вспомню случай.
> В Ригу, на джазовый фестиваль "Ритмы лета" приехала (в качестве зрителей, а не участников) компания моих знакомых из Москвы (наверное 88-89 год). В то время на эти фестивали собирались лучшие джазисты СССР.
> И вот мы компанией пошли на вечерне-ночной джэм-сешн в д/к строителей. Сидим на балконе, выпиваем, играют джазисты - но не очень. Более-менее стандартные импровизации, в общем, ничего, но ничего особенного. И вдруг выходит "Архангельск", у них тогда была программа, где они бегали с ведрами и т.п. И начинается такое действо + конечно сама музыка, что тут же внимание всего зала приковывается к сцене (они по-моему и в зал выбегали). Все в восторге, хлопают...  Они заканчивают, следующие музыканты вроде бы тоже пытаются быть жизненными, но, увы, внимание тут же отвлекается от сцены и музыки - нету, чего-то нету. Через какое-то время наша компания собирается и уходит - больше ловить нечего.
> О Резицком.


К большому сожалению о Резицком знаю только то, что он Наше ВСЕ, но признаюсь Ваш пост греет мой квасной патриотизм, большое спасибо. Если кому то дествительно интересны мои музыкальные пристрастия, готов выложить на сайт небольшую личную mp3 поборку на 27 Mb. Но для этого потребуется растолковать, мне чайнику, как выложить его (архив)на сайт.

----------


## sergey

> Но для этого потребуется растолковать, мне чайнику, как выложить его (архив)на сайт.


Сюда, на БФ, по-моему такой большой файл нельзя положить.
Есть сервис http://www.slil.ru/
Там нужно нажать на кнопку "Обзор", указать файл, потом "Send" и наверное дальше "по инструкции"  :Smilie:   (сам никогда не пользовался).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Не выдержала душа поэта.  :Smilie:  Сварганил свой док на НоНэйме:
http://cantus.nnm.ru
Приглашаю всех любителей хоровой музыки.

----------


## Станислав А

Проголосовал за джаз, но слушаю всё понемногу в зависимости от настроения. Легче сказать что я НЕ слушаю: рэп (не нравятся ритмы) попса (это не музыка, к тому же отовсюду её слышно) шансон (очень много общался с целевой аудиторией такого ситля).

Рок и хэви это моя молодость, транс и айсид помогли мне познать себя, а вот в джаз въехал, когда стал работать в магазине с хай энд аппаратурой. Формат супер аудио того стоит. 

Предпочитаю не качать музыку с инета (разве что в формате «*.ape.cue») мп3 это не звучание. Но к сожалению не всю музыку можно достать на дисках..

----------


## Gheka

самое самое - електро музика! зачесал вослосины и гоу ту клаб! 
ведь есть тут любители поколбасится?  :Smilie:

----------


## RipVanWinkle

Голосую за Trip-hop :Smilie:   Massive Attack, Portishead, Moloko. Но слушаю по настроению. В переборе прессует.  Из молодости, конечно Led Zeppelin! 
Вот ссылка на хороший mp3 архив, если кто его не знает. Часто там есть полная дискография.  
http://musicmp3.spb.ru/

----------


## Edcool

Конкретно: Хард-Техно, минимал, Дарк-Психоделик-тарнс, хип-хоп, блэк-металл, готик рок :Smilie:

----------


## Бертольд Шварц

> 7 лет панк-рока научили меня уважать попсу


 Этого не хватает многим любителям панк-рока :Cool:  
А вообще "Гражданская Оборона" моё всё. "Каждый может в меня на..ать, каждый может в меня нас.ать. Я набит гуаном по горло, я общественный унитаз" и "Если в этой жизни не повезло - значит в следущей повезёт чуть больше" Закаляет, знаете ли...
О! И Александр Лаэртский тоже молодец.
А из попсы Dido пожалуй.

----------


## Дениска

если слушать то *песни русского сопротивления*.
http://harchikov.pp.ru/

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нет, уж лучше Cradle Of Filth...  :Smilie:

----------


## Дениска

я по басурмански не понимаю.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую!

Как-то мимо меня эта тема проехала. Напишу и я о своих пристрастиях.
Как пел, классик жанра:

Новая волна - где она?
Я рок-человек, что мне волна.
У нас не глубинка, у нас глубина
И никакая волна не доходит до дна.

Посему, на первом месте у меня рок-музыка шестидесятых-семидесятых. 
Названий вереницы - The Beatles, The Doors, Jethro Tull, T-Rex, Bob Dylan и далее список на двадцати листах.
Также очень люблю Donovan (тот, который Hurdy Gurdy Man, не путать с другими Донованами). Его песни - просто бальзам для души, очень близки мне по мироощущению. 
Естественно, снимаю шляпу перед Бобом Марли. Кая - она и в Африке кая.
Если говорить про ту самую новую волну, то больше других нравились Talking Heads и Маdness.
Среди относительно новых групп - нравятся группы типа Tindersticks или Calexico. 
Ну, и наконец, поскольку моя беззаботная молодость пришлась на середину восьмидесятых и расцвет Ленинградского рок-клуба, я знаю это все не понаслышке. Aquarium forever!

----------


## Станислав А

*Пэма Бэнза*
А что из The Doors нравится больше всего? (ну или три самые любимые)

----------


## PampKin Head

Infected Mashrooms.

----------


## Edcool

Dimmu-Borgir

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> *Пэма Бэнза*
> А что из The Doors нравится больше всего? (ну или три самые любимые)


Приветствую,

Там столько хороших песен, трудно выбрать.
Например, так - People Are Strange, Crystal Ship, Spanish Caravan.
Из альбомов мне, кстати, очень нравился The Soft Parade, хотя он и не считается их лучшим альбомом.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Infected M*u*shrooms.


Последний альбум рекомендую, если неравнодушен

особенно одноименный с альбомом трек

----------


## Gheka

а есть готы среди буддистов?..  :Wink:

----------


## Станислав А

*Пэма Бэнза*
Да, мне в принципе весь Дорз нравится, но альбом L.A. Woman с одноименной  песне, как-то больше по душе пришёлся. Особенно мне нравится песни Riders on the storm, Soft Parade, Wild Child. 
Как то случайно попался мне ДВД The Doors Live in Europe 1968 [1988], так я смотрел не отрываясь. Сильно. Один транс, никаких мыслей.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А у меня из Дорзов любимый альбом - всё-таки первый. Как многогранный алмаз чистейшей воды, которым можно любоваться бесконечно.

Готов, может, среди буддистов и нет, но кое-что из этого я слушаю. Например, Paradise Lost (альбомы Icon и Dragonian Times).

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Один транс, никаких мыслей.


шо вы понимаете в трансе  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Станислав А

*Дмитрий Кармапенко*
Вся их музыка такая.  :Smilie: 
*Zodpa Tharchin*
Да нефига не понимаем… Ни откуда берётся, ни как происходит, ни куда девается…  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Станислав

Отличный выбор песен, могу тоже назвать их в числе своих любимых.

Дмитрий

Первый альбом - классика жанра. Morrison Hotel - тоже супер. У Doors, по сути, всего шесть альбомов и все хороши.

----------


## Юлия Селина

> Aquarium forever!


Yeah Yeah Yeah!!!

----------


## Edcool

а есть готы среди буддистов?.. 

Ну я типа гот тусуюсь на чистых прудах всё такое :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## TAndra

Караул!
Или на форуме все такие молодые 
Или я...

Классика. 
Бетховен. Моцарт. Вагнер.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Наталья Гончарова

конечно классика: Рахманинов, Бетховен, Бах, Паганини, Моцарт, Шопен (список можно продолжать)

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Забавно, что при жизни те, кого вы называете "классиками", считались бунтарями. Баха в грош не ставили собственные сыновья-музыканты, Паганини вообще был для своего времени полным аналогом Оззи Осборна.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Забавно, что при жизни те, кого вы называете "классиками", считались бунтарями. Баха в грош не ставили собственные сыновья-музыканты, Паганини вообще был для своего времени полным аналогом Оззи Осборна.


Ну не все далеко были бунтарями - Моцарт был очень комерческий товарищ в свое время, писал модную, попсовую (для того времени), респектабельную музыку. (Правда от нищеты это его не уберегло все же).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Не все, но, так или иначе, понятия "классики" тогда вообще не было. А теперь вдруг 17 - 1-я половина 20 века - это "классика", а всё, что до и после, "второй сорт".

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Не все, но, так или иначе, понятия "классики" тогда вообще не было. А теперь вдруг 17 - 1-я половина 20 века - это "классика", а всё, что до и после, "второй сорт".


Ну понятие "классика" так замусолили, что теперь вообще не понятно, что это такое.  Уже в музыке - и "Битлз" с "Пинк Флойдом" классика и в литературе - Распутин, Астафьев. ИМХО, должно пройти лет сто как минимум, чтобы записывать что то или кого то в классику. Иначе размывается само это понятие.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Бах, Вагнер, Шуман...

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Tata

> Уважаемые форумчане! Любопытно было бы узнать о Ваших музыкальных пристрастиях.


Мое пристрастие - "Сладострастная отрава..." (Барды Никитины)
Кстати в каком мире перерождаются меломаны благодаря своим музыкальным  пристрастиям?

----------


## Edcool

В мире дэв рискну подумать :Smilie:

----------


## Edcool

Щас стал слушать Хардкор и Габбер музыку типа вот этого
http://www.hardcoreradio.nl

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Tata

> В мире дэв рискну подумать


Вроде как для мира дэв нужны нехилые заслуги накопленные тем, что мы кого-то нехило радуем. 
Т.е. туда могут попасть популярные композиторы.

А получение удовольствия от чего бы то ни было внешнего (например, от музыки) - это растрата заслуг, однако. А если мы начинаем искать и алчать очередных порций любимой музыки, то не путь ли это в голодные духи, питающиеся звуками?

----------


## Юань Дин

Бетховен, Чайковский и сам Борис Борисович Гребенщиков (кстати, вышел новый альбом Бориса Борисовича "Феодализм").
Также этническая музыка (Япония, Китай).
Вот сегодня купил диск "Дзэн-медитация".

Но на первом месте - Б.Б. Гребенщиков, да сохранит Аллах его душу  :Smilie:

----------


## Stranniks

В алфавитном порядке: Aquarium, Choying Drolma & Steve Tibbets, Enigma, Era, Gregorian, Lama Gyurme, Leonard Cohen, Rammstein, Sina Vodjani, Tanzwut, Агата Кристи, Би-2, Зинчук, Кипелов, Сектор газа...

Правда, слушая, я часто вспоминаю слова драгоценного геше Джампа Тинлея: что нам нравится в музыке? Какие-то конкретные ноты?.. Тогда почему воспроизведение этих отдельных нот нам уже не так нравится?  :Wink:  В общем, без привязанности стараюсь слушать, и находить предмет для размышления в любой музыке, любой песне. Недавно Виа гра слушал...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Edcool

то не путь ли это в голодные духи, питающиеся звуками?

Ну, как же так? :Smilie:  постойте :Smilie:  ведь голодные духи немогут покушать :Confused:   :Confused:   :Frown:  а не звуки кушать :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  посему я уверене чт оне путь, просто если ты скажем слушаеш музыку и она тебе нравится ну и пускай хоть об пол головой бейся под неё главное несовершать неблагих действий на уровне тела речи и ума, ну или просто созерцать жизнь кому как нравится и хочецца :Smilie:

----------


## Edcool

Кстате гря заметел такую нехорошую весчъ, что ежжа по метро куръером достаточное кол-во месяцев понял одно, большинство людей уже имеют карму животных и адскую, вот последнее очень плохо, так как ад это жажда крови убийство корчое гря, ладно человек-животное это куда ни шло но вот с кармой ада уже очень тяжело справится, но можно при чуде каком-нибудь :Smilie:

----------


## Eugene G.

А по каким признакам вы это заметили?

----------


## Edcool

а вот это уже сиикрет :Smilie:  Можно просто пронаблюдать и всё станет ясно, т.е. просто более объективней на всё смотреть.

----------


## Tata

> то не путь ли это в голодные духи, питающиеся звуками?
> 
> Ну, как же так? постойте ведь голодные духи немогут покушать   а не звуки кушать   посему я уверене чт оне путь, просто если ты скажем слушаеш музыку и она тебе нравится ну и пускай хоть об пол головой бейся под неё главное несовершать неблагих действий на уровне тела речи и ума, ну или просто созерцать жизнь кому как нравится и хочецца


Есть духи, которые живут в воздухе питаются звуками. (Гандхарвы?)
И говорят, что от некоторых звуков их буквально разрывает...
Эдакие музыкальные ады...

Эдкул, кажися, прав.
Ведь почему в метро люди одевают наушники?
Не отвержение ли это ЗиС (грохота, унылых лиц, ...) и не попытка ли улететь в мир богов и их приятных эмоций с помощью музыки?)
А отвержение - это скрытый гнев. 
Т.е. накопление кармы холодных адов.

----------


## Dondhup

Б.Г., Майк Науменко, Doors, Enya, Сплин (отдельные вещи), Clannad, LorenaMAcKennite, Ahlan Stivell, А.Башлачев, Шевчук (отдельные вещи), Kiri Rauslatten, Ali Khan, финкая полька и многое другое

----------


## Eugene G.

> Есть духи, которые живут в воздухе питаются звуками. (Гандхарвы?)
> И говорят, что от некоторых звуков их буквально разрывает...
> Эдакие музыкальные ады...
> 
> Эдкул, кажися, прав.
> Ведь почему в метро люди одевают наушники?
> Не отвержение ли это ЗиС (грохота, унылых лиц, ...) и не попытка ли улететь в мир богов и их приятных эмоций с помощью музыки?)
> А отвержение - это скрытый гнев. 
> Т.е. накопление кармы холодных адов.


То есть подобное "сужение" спектра восприятия это уход от действительности плюс двойственность и эгоцентризм?

----------


## JuniorUK

Замечательный ресурс для любителей музыки с быстрым интернетом: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/help/?focuswin
Можно найти музыку очень многих стилей и направлений.
Для любителей джаза к каковым я скромно отношу себя рекомендую вот это шоу: http://www.bbc.co.uk/stoke/content/a..._feature.shtml
еженедельные 2 часа замечательной джазовой подборки.

----------


## Nickolaus

За последнюю неделю:
O'Funk'illo, Soulfly, Critters' Buggin', Adam Nitti, Oysterhead, Primus, Frog Brigade, Guillermo Cides, Fourplay, Pantera, Песняры, Tom Waits, Tool, Temple of the dog, Loussier, Michael Manring, Medeski Martin & Wood, Morphine, Victor Wooten, Charlie Haden, ACDC

----------


## Константин_К.

Классика жанра  :Smilie:  :
1. ПИНК ФЛОЙД
2. Бьёрк (даже на концерте был в Ледовом Дворце)
3. Квин
4. U2
5. Лед Зеппелин

и многое другое разноплановое: блюз 50-х годов, Боб Марли, Массив Аттак, Кардиганс, Кейко Матсуи, Чемикал Брадерз, Ди Фазз, Молоко, Ножи для Фрау Мюллер, Бонни Эм и Бони Нем, Филипп Киркоров (звучали как-то в голове его два последних хита не по моей воли  :Smilie:  ), AC/DC, Земфира, Дип Форест и т.д.
Но только не всё сразу

Молодость, мои 16 лет  :Smilie:  :
1. Алиса - "Все говорят, что МЫ ВМЕСТЕ, но не многие знают в каком..." (правда это уже Кино)

Сейчас:
5nizza
http://www.zaycev.net/pages/31/3113.shtml
http://www.zaycev.net/pages/22/2249.shtml
http://www.zaycev.net/pages/227/22717.shtml
http://www.zaycev.net/pages/417/41754.shtml

Рекомендую!

А также "Страсти по Матфею" И.С.Баха

----------


## Влад

> У каждого меломана есть какие-то любимые треки, о которых он знает, что их мало кто слышал. Давайте в целях взаимного расширения кругозора попробуем поделиться если не ссылками, то хотя бы названиями таких треков.


RIMITTI CHEIKHA featuring Robert Fripp (guitar) and Flea (bass)

Алжирская певица в сопровождении рок-группы. Суфийские ритмы на электрической тяге, этакий "Джихад Кримзон"  :Wink: . Особенно заводит вторая композиция (Rah Yakbi street mix).

Если кто не слышал, очень рекомендую. Правда, не знаю, где скачать  :Frown: .

ps вообще Фрипп - мой любимый музыкант.

----------


## PampKin Head

....

люблю такое!

----------


## Zom

> В общем, без привязанности стараюсь слушать


Если слушаешь музыку ради того чтобы ее послушать - это уже привязанность.
Наслаждение звуковыми формами...

А иначе зачем слушать?

----------


## sergey

Почти удивительно, но по-моему никто не назвал Genesis и Питера Габриела.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=L-p2sbt_C4w

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WjjJnTASSfU

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Это несопоставимые величины.  :Smilie:  В раннем Genesis в музыке погоду делал не Гэбриэл и не Коллинз... Что ярко показало их сольное (попсовое) творчество.

----------


## Moozza

> Кстате гря заметел такую нехорошую весчъ, что ежжа по метро куръером достаточное кол-во месяцев понял одно, большинство людей уже имеют карму животных и адскую, вот последнее очень плохо, так как ад это жажда крови убийство корчое гря, ладно человек-животное это куда ни шло но вот с кармой ада уже очень тяжело справится, но можно при чуде каком-нибудь


а я вот начала замечать, что вокруг меня люди, не являясь буддистами, ведут себя так и говорят такие вещи, что возникает уверенность - бодхисаттв не так уж мало  :Smilie: 
Может, это зависит не только от окружающих, но и от нашего к ним отношения  :Wink:

----------


## sergey

> Это несопоставимые величины. В раннем Genesis в музыке погоду делал не Гэбриэл и не Коллинз... Что ярко показало их сольное (попсовое) творчество.


Гэбриел - замечательный музыкант, он кстати в музыкальном отношении в своих сольных дисках был во многом первопроходцем. Новый звук, совсем другая фактура, после насыщенности арт-рока 70-ых аскетичный минимальный звук. Не нужно смешивать сложность, усложненость, с глубиной. И по лирике, и клипы у него замечательные. Ваша оценка насчет несопоставимости для меня - просто ваше личное мнение, которое я оспаривать не собираюсь. 
В отношении Genesis, просто пришло такое время, когда у всех групп музыка сдвинулась в сторону облегченности. Там так же оставались Бенкс и Разерфорд (и Коллинз), которые писали большую часть музыки в ранних альбомах, но в 81 вышел Abaсab.

----------


## Поляков

Я вот сам пишу музыку. Посему могу сказать, что настоящих композиторов посещают духи, иначе я не могу понять как у них так получается. Что касаеся Genesis и Гэбриэла- то ранний Genesis это Гэбриэл. Посмотрите его Secret World Live.

----------


## Сергей Волков

Боб Дилан, Боб Марли, Дэвид Боуи, ELO, ELP, Джордж Харрисон, Дженис Джоплин, Jethro Tull, King Crimson, Джон Леннон, Майлс Дэвис, Пол МакКартни, Pink Floyd, Simon & Garfunkel, The Beatles, The Byrds, The Doors, Traveling Wilburys, Van Der Graaf Generator, Yes, Аквариум, Зоопарк, Ноль

----------


## Б.К.

Noise. Industrial, Ambient, Experimental, UG Metal

----------


## Gaara

Radiohead. Там к тому же есть и буддисткие мотивы, послушайте альбом Ok Computer, шедевр на все времена

----------


## Норбу

3 апреля 2008 года будет грандиозное события для российского хэви - Кипелов согласился выступить на концерте вместе с Арией! Это будет концерт Арии, посвященный юбилейному туру "Герой Асфальта:20 лет"! Такое нельзя пропустить!

----------


## Гьялцен

Ария - всего лишь копия Айрон Мэйден. Сравните : www.ironmaiden.com

----------


## Норбу

> Ария - всего лишь копия Айрон Мэйден. Сравните : www.ironmaiden.com


Я это знаю, российский хэви метал подражает первооткрывателям западным, ничего страшного я в этом абсолютно не вижу! это не тот жанр где можно придумать что-то новое...а вот грамотно играть десятки лет старый добрый хэви не каждая группа может! Лучше хорошая копия чем фигня какая-то... А быть поколонником Айрон Мейден живя в Москве вообще не очень эффективно.... надо на концерты ходить,а не слушать дома старые записи далекой группы. Тем более без хорошего знания английского тут не обойтись...а слушать чисто ради музыки, не проникаясь текстом, это как купить книгу и посмотреть в ней только картинки и потом закрыть...

----------


## Ондрий

да были б там тексты еще....

впрочем я влезаю в тему личных вкусов, не принимайте всерьез  :Wink:

----------


## Норбу

> да были б там тексты еще....
> 
> впрочем я влезаю в тему личных вкусов, не принимайте всерьез


А эта тема не требует объективности, да и ее тут и нету! тут как раз о вкусах, мнениях и т.п.... так что там с текстами?  :Wink:

----------


## Иилья

Удивительное дело. В опросе участвовало 142 человек,и ни одни не написал, что слушает шансон :Big Grin:

----------


## Норбу

> Удивительное дело. В опросе участвовало 142 человек,и ни одни не написал, что слушает шансон


К счастью, рэп и поп в таком же глубоком ауте!

----------


## Гьялцен

> так что там с текстами?


К сожалению, в рок-музыке изначально с текстами было плохо. И никакая это не рок-поэзия( я про русский рок), а именно тексты, никакого отношения к поэтическому творчеству не имеющие. Поскольку авторы этих текстов ни Пушкина- Лермонтова не читали, ни об основах стихосложения не слыхивали. И все там держится на музыке( тексты Цоя в печатном виде пробовали? ) А т. к. я английского не знаю, буду и впредь слушать Мэйден, - ухо не режет речевая неграмотность. Кстати, они продолжают писать очень качественную музыку.

От Дмитрия Кармапенко: Дикие извинения! Блин... Опять эта кнопка...

----------


## Ондрий

> так что там с текстами?


ну, ээээ... типа.... того.... эээээ.  :Big Grin:  .... я считаю, что они несколько наивные  :Wink: ....

Ранний Шевчук у меня для этого эталон (зато там музыка никакая). Ну а ВВ. Высоцкий в этом конкурсе не участвует  :Wink: 

(т.е мыж обсуждаем _личные_ пристрастия и субъективне оценки?)
----------
З.Ы. на каком то этапе жизни пришёл к выводу для себя - что нативное  этнос-творчество - и в музыке и в словах имеет полную гармонию по части "слова-музыка=смысл"

----------


## Иилья

> так что там с текстами? 
> К сожалению, в рок-музыке изначально с текстами было плохо. И никакая это не рок-поэзия(  я про русский рок), а именно тексты, никакого отношения к поэтическому творчеству не имеющие. Поскольку авторы этих текстов ни Пушкина- Лермонтова не читали, ни об основах стихосложения не слыхивали. И все там держится на музыке(  тексты Цоя в печатном виде пробовали? ) А т. к. я английского не знаю, буду и впредь слушать Мэйден, - ухо не режет речевая неграмотность. Кстати, они продолжают писать очень качественную музыку.


Ну, песенные тексты это и поэзия в полном смысле этого слова. То есть может и поэзия, но другая :Big Grin:  ..попроще. Кстати, если брать и НЕрусский рок, то там с текстами, обычно, еще хуже дело обстоит. 
Вообще, самый лучший способ разочароваться в творчестве той или иной рок-группы- прочитать распечатки текстов :Big Grin:  
Даже самые лучшие, хороши в сочетании с той музыкой на которую они наложены, это же песни, а не стихи :Smilie: .

----------


## Норбу

> так что там с текстами? 
> К сожалению, в рок-музыке изначально с текстами было плохо. И никакая это не рок-поэзия(  я про русский рок), а именно тексты, никакого отношения к поэтическому творчеству не имеющие. Поскольку авторы этих текстов ни Пушкина- Лермонтова не читали, ни об основах стихосложения не слыхивали. И все там держится на музыке(  тексты Цоя в печатном виде пробовали? ) А т. к. я английского не знаю, буду и впредь слушать Мэйден, - ухо не режет речевая неграмотность. Кстати, они продолжают писать очень качественную музыку.


К творчеству Арии и Кипелова рок-поэзия не имеет отношения...все темы поднятые в творчестве русских рок групп Арии не интересны.... про бытовуху и бутылку кефира-пол батона они не поют!
И вообще авторов текстов к песням нельзя называть поэтами, ведь они пишут текст на музыку...это просто хорошие текстовики! И Маргарита Пушкина отлично это объясняет! Чтобы увидеть стихосложение читайте стихи, а в песне нужна гармония музыки и ТЕКСТА!
Спорить нету смысла...мы расходимся в принципиальных вопросах.... если вам текст не важен, а слушаете только ради музыке, то Апокалиптику слушать более рентабельно!

----------


## Норбу

> ну, ээээ... типа.... того.... эээээ.  .... я считаю, что они несколько наивные ....
> 
> Ранний Шевчук у меня для этого эталон (зато там музыка никакая). Ну а ВВ. Высоцкий в этом конкурсе не участвует 
> 
> (т.е мыж обсуждаем _личные_ пристрастия и субъективне оценки?)
> ----------
> З.Ы. на каком то этапе жизни пришёл к выводу для себя - что нативное  этнос-творчество - и в музыке и в словах имеет полную гармонию по части "слова-музыка=смысл"


Вы какие группы имеет ввиду?

----------


## Гьялцен

=Норбу]К творчеству Арии и Кипелова рок-поэзия не имеет отношения...все темы поднятые в творчестве русских рок групп Арии не интересны.... про бытовуху и бутылку кефира-пол батона они не поют!
И вообще авторов текстов к песням нельзя называть поэтами, ведь они пишут текст на музыку...это просто хорошие текстовики! И Маргарита Пушкина отлично это объясняет! Чтобы увидеть стихосложение читайте стихи, а в песне нужна гармония музыки и ТЕКСТА!
Спорить нету смысла...мы расходимся в принципиальных вопросах.... если вам текст не важен, а слушаете только ради музыке, то Апокалиптику слушать более рентабельно!

Бутылка кефира это просто пошлость.  Согласен, Ария способна отвечать эстетическим вкусам людей, не интересующихся поэзией. Что до себя, перечту лучше стихи Эдгара По- в переводе, конечно :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы какие группы имеет ввиду?


группы? Этно? Никакие... 

ну если только не считать группу поддатых грузинов поющих за столом  :Wink:   :Big Grin:   (зрелище - супер! Особенно если в естественной среде у горной речки под сациви и мамалыгу с общим иным изобилием происходит действо.. Эх, Саакашвили, чеж ты творишь-то ирод?!! Рассорил всех.)

нравятся сильно казацкие станичные песни.... к примеру.
или музыка без слов - индийские раги, bagpipes, хомуз... тибетская храмовая музыка. В настоящей не-стилизованной этнике, все равно кто поет/играет по большому счету. Слушаешь "что-то", а не "кого-то". Эти песни/музыка переростают своих исполнителей живя веками.

Регер с Бахом и Пёрселом весьма почитабельны мною.

ну в общем вот.. где-то так.

З.Ы. хотя иной раз тянет на молодость - врубить покрепче Slayer, Motorhead, Bolt Throwеr и т.д.  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Поскольку авторы этих текстов ни Пушкина- Лермонтова не читали, ни об основах стихосложения не слыхивали.


Гы, наткнулся тут на литературоведческий анализ текстов песен рок-группы "Звуки Му".



> ...посмотрим, что скажут нам другие его переводы с русского на русский. Подходит и "Гадопятикна": 
> 
> "От бизоньих глаз темнота зажглась, 
>  От бизоньих глаз темнота зажглась... 
>  Единый рупь. Единый рупь. 
>  Не разнимут двое. Не разнимут двое. 
>  А в моем дому завелось ТАКОЕ!"
> 
> Последние две строки - чистая цитата из Цветаевой:
> ...

----------


## Ho Shim

> Удивительное дело. В опросе участвовало 142 человек,и ни одни не написал, что слушает шансон


Ну, в некотором роде, шансон может попадать в _Слушаю все, лишь бы музыка хорошая была_ А эта категория самая многочисленная   :Smilie:

----------


## Иилья

Благовидная отмазка :Smilie:

----------


## Иилья

> Гы, наткнулся тут на литературоведческий анализ текстов песен рок-группы "Звуки Му".


Дайте ссылку!!! "Звуки Му"-моя любовь с детства!!! Буду вечно благодарен!!!

----------


## Поляков

> Дайте ссылку!!! "Звуки Му"-моя любовь с детства!!! Буду вечно благодарен!!!


Вычитал здесь - http://white.narod.ru/zvukimu.html

А вот "Хорошая песня" в акустическом варианте.



> Буду работать и деньги копить.
> Брюки поглажу, брошу курить.
> Стану хорошим,
> Очень хорошим.


Шаман, шаман.

----------


## Иилья

"
начитался кни-иг
начитался кни-иг....

"
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Aufenberg

Песенное направление в эпоху звукозаписи как доминирующее началом своим берет 50-е гг. 20 века. До этого музыка существовала в основном в инструментальном виде: свинговые джаз-бэнды, комбо, исполняющие би-боп с редкими вкраплениями собственно песен. И это правильно! Тест отвлекает от музыки, и какой бы он ни был прекрасный, все равно принижает ее. Поэтому лично я с бОльшим удовольствием послушаю инструментальный кул-джаз Майлса Дэвиса чем самые поэтически навороченные песни Джима Моррисона или БГ. Но опять же, это если есть музыка. А в большинстве случаев рок-группы - это просто поэзия (а иногда и просто текст!) под гитару, но никак не музыка. Это легко понять, если сразу после рока поставить что нибудь из джаза или классики.

----------


## Поляков

> Это легко понять, если сразу после рока поставить что нибудь из джаза или классики.


И чего это они в джазе и классике еще и поют песни? Мало им что-ли?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А в большинстве случаев рок-группы - это просто поэзия (а иногда и просто текст!) под гитару, но никак не музыка.


О! То есть если под электрогитару и синтезаторы - это автоматически "не музыка", музыку играют только на инструментах 300-летней давности. Следуя подобной логике: "Долой классическую попсу! Долой "Хованщину"! Долой дегенеративные скрипки и виолончели! Музыка - это только григорианский хорал, в лучшем случае - Палестрина". Или ещё радикальнее: "Музыка - это только хомус и тувинское горловое пение".




> Это легко понять, если сразу после рока поставить что нибудь из джаза или классики.


Ага, особенно если после какого-нибудь Бортнянского врубить Pink Floyd, Pulsar, Halloween (не путать с Helloween) или Runaway Totem.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

Я бы сказал - наоборот. С поэзией у рок-групп за очень редким исключением обычно и напряги  :Smilie: . Это касается кстати и джаза и блюза и рок-н-ролла. (очень я люблю это дело).

Когда я вырос и стал большим -  узнал, *что* "они" поют, я сильно расстроился  :Big Grin: .

Так что - онли мьюзик. И песни хорошо бы, например, на голландском! Чтоб не понимать, а то одни расстройства  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Забавно, в основном тут буддисты-рокеры собрались, значит  :Smilie: 
Горячая кровь, потому и бурные ссоры, наверное  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Когда я вырос и стал большим - узнал, что "они" поют, я сильно расстроился


Особенно что поют Slayer...  :Smilie:  Ничего, тантрик всё должен уметь трансформировать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Особенно что поют Slayer...  Ничего, тантрик всё должен уметь трансформировать.


Слейер еще нормально. Carcas вот или  Cannibal Corpse - это жесть  :Smilie: 

--------
Дима мы тут спорим о вкусах  и поэтому, раз кто-то что-то говорит, то так оно и есть. Для него  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> И никакая это не рок-поэзия( я про русский рок), а именно тексты, никакого отношения к поэтическому творчеству не имеющие. Поскольку авторы этих текстов ни Пушкина- Лермонтова не читали, ни об основах стихосложения не слыхивали. И все там держится на музыке( тексты Цоя в печатном виде пробовали? )


Забавно... БГ и Шевчуку (учителю русского языка и литературы) отказано даже в знании Пушкина и Лермонтова... Я сам не большой любитель русского рока, но по музыкальным соображениям. Зачем так опускать-то? Уж Мэйдэнам-то до БГ как до звезды небесной в поэтическом отношении.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Слейер еще нормально. Carcas вот или  Cannibal Corpse - это жесть


Да это старичье просто невинные дети...


*Cradle Of Filth*
Перевод пары альбомов:
http://www.metallibrary.ru/bands/tra...omwatcher.html
http://www.metallibrary.ru/bands/tra....ganconer.html

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

А мне последнее вермя все больше музыка по-проще нравится. Если бы я сейчас отвечал, ответил бы рус-укр поп музыка (точнее не совсем поп, но к попу ближе всего).

----------


## Гьялцен

> Забавно... БГ и Шевчуку (учителю русского языка и литературы) отказано даже в знании Пушкина и Лермонтова... Я сам не большой любитель русского рока, но по музыкальным соображениям. Зачем так опускать-то? Уж Мэйдэнам-то до БГ как до звезды небесной в поэтическом отношении.


Уважаю БГ как человека, много сделавшего для Дхармы, но его "интеллектуальные" песни, по-моему, просто нонсенс. Если претендуешь на "высокий штиль", повторюсь, изучи хотя бы правила стихосложения да классиков почитай. Ну о чем тот же " гарсон № 2 "? Как  в частушках: 2 первые строчки про космос, 2 вторые про любовь.  Предвижу ответ поклонников БГ : мол, это ж символизм, понимаешь. Только у тех же французских , скажем, символистов, использование символов всегда обусловлено и не оторвано от остальной части текста, не превращается в нагромождение бог знает каких смыслов. А что такое песенка БГ про стаканы? Банальная реклама пьянства или новые откровения " звезды небесной" ?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

У БГ лажи хватает, особенно в альбомах последних 10 лет, но есть и поэтические шедевры. С правилами стихосложения я у него проблем не замечал, для песенного жанра всё ОК.

----------


## Aufenberg

> О! То есть если под электрогитару и синтезаторы - это автоматически "не музыка", музыку играют только на инструментах 300-летней давности. Следуя подобной логике: "Долой классическую попсу! Долой "Хованщину"! Долой дегенеративные скрипки и виолончели! Музыка - это только григорианский хорал, в лучшем случае - Палестрина". Или ещё радикальнее: "Музыка - это только хомус и тувинское горловое пение".
> 
> 
> Ага, особенно если после какого-нибудь Бортнянского врубить Pink Floyd, Pulsar, Halloween (не путать с Helloween) или Runaway Totem.


Я совсем о другом вообще то. Дело не в иструментах. А в том какую музыку на них играют. Есть масса джазовых гитаристов, и синтезаторами многие джазмены не гнушаются. Послушайте Джона Пиццарелли и Послушайте Виктора Цоя - и там и там гитара. Но...  Послушайте и все поймете без всяких комментариев. Просто джаз - это изначально музыка, а рок - это все таки прежде всего текст, а музыка в роке всегда была лишь приложением к тексту, за редкими редкими исключениями. Вы никогда не задумывались, почему дорогостоющую аудиоаппаратуру тестируют на джазе и классике?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Послушайте и все поймете без всяких комментариев.


No comments.  :Smilie: 




> Просто джаз - это изначально музыка, а рок - это все таки прежде всего текст, а музыка в роке всегда была лишь приложением к тексту


Просто некоторые люди свою вкусовщину выдают за непреложные истины.
Джаз изначально вообще не музыка для вменяемого европейца, а в рок-музыке текст всегда был приложением к музыке. Тысячи русских, не знающих английского, тащились и тащатся от музыки Pink Floyd, Jethro Tull, Genesis, Alan Parsons Project, Uriah Heep и множества других таланлтивых, неповторимых групп. При чём тут Виктор Цой и как его можно сравнивать (как музыканта) с нормальной рок-музыкой? Как насчёт сравнить Цоя с Хендриксом, Айомми или Стивом Ваем?

----------


## Иван

> Забавно, в основном тут буддисты-рокеры собрались, значит 
> Горячая кровь, потому и бурные ссоры, наверное


Буддисты-рокеры значит собрались....Так может есть и буддисты-панки?

----------


## Ersh

Есть, есть.... %)
http://www.thenewstribune.com/news/r...ry/211735.html
http://www.dharmapunx.com/

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Грег

> ... Просто джаз - это изначально музыка, а рок - это все таки прежде всего текст, а музыка в роке всегда была лишь приложением к тексту, за редкими редкими исключениями. ...


Скажу честно, сам по себе текст мне, как слушателю, по-барабану, тем более, что рускоязычной музыки вообще не фанат, а англ. язык (на котором как правило и слушаю), не знаю настолько, чтобы при слушании ещё и текст воспринимать. А уж когда начинаешь вслушиваться в тексты наших рокеров  :Smilie:  ... лучше бы не слышать... Но тут, скорее, сочетаемость слов и кривые фразы (для меня) ухо не греют.  :Smilie: 
В общем, люблю англоязычную тяжёлую альтернативщину. "Радио Ультра" - Супер!

Так что, я не сказал бы где и что там в первую очередь - кому что нужно, тот и выбирает то, что ему нужно в первую, а что во-вторую очередь.  :Wink:

----------


## Alexeiy

> Просто джаз - это изначально музыка, а рок - это все таки прежде всего текст, а музыка в роке всегда была лишь приложением к тексту, за редкими редкими исключениями.


Джаз изначально это рабочие песни негров, духовные песнопения (spirituals) и сельский блюз (который тоже без текста не имеел бы смысла).





> Вы никогда не задумывались, почему дорогостоющую аудиоаппаратуру тестируют на джазе и классике?


Из-за широкого динамического диапазона?

----------


## Ersh

Сейчас, кстати, открыл для себя обалденного хасида-растафари Matisyahu

----------


## Иилья

Прикольный чувак! Спасибо за ссылку!

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67n-D1NEH64

----------


## Huandi

Последняя из песен, что мне понравилась:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F143kJea2tw

----------


## Грег

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67n-D1NEH64


Солист похож на Кармапенко.  :Smilie:

----------


## Иилья

> Последняя из песен, что мне понравилась:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F143kJea2tw


Душевненько так. :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Я совсем о другом вообще то. Дело не в иструментах. А в том какую музыку на них играют. Есть масса джазовых гитаристов, и синтезаторами многие джазмены не гнушаются. Послушайте Джона Пиццарелли и Послушайте Виктора Цоя - и там и там гитара. Но...  Послушайте и все поймете без всяких комментариев.


Нашли кого сравнивать - сладкоголосый выхолощенный свинг, пригодный для престарелых пассажиров круизных теплоходов и группу ходожников из "Новой Академии", которые и рок то никогда не играли. Ну понимаю, можно конечно сравнить не слишком виртуозного Цоя например с Джанго Рейнхардом или Холдсвортом, но...  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

Ни слов нормальных, ни музыки - какой кошмар!

Нина! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzO0nfXuO8s

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL3khSVtta0

Сцылок на "Ленинград" не будет!

P.S. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQT7mkxiZE8



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N1qYkENxGs

----------


## Alex

Наджат Атабу:

http://www.fabchannel.com/. Дальше идем в concerts -> Najat Aatabou (прямая ссылка какая-то кривая, так что приходится идти сложным путем).

----------


## Поляков

Пятница! Madness!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSTHM...eature=related

----------


## Alexeiy

Русская музыка: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqGBm-MZvao




> В октябре 2002 года Сергей Старостин был номинирован на премию World Music-2003, ежегодно присуждаемую отделением "Радио 3" британской радиокомпании "Би-Би-Си" наиболее интересным музыкантам мира, работающим в жанре этнической музыки.

----------


## Huandi

То, что действительно тяжело звучит:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYhx5tWw9Yc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONZ9bL2WGBE

----------


## Грег

> То, что действительно тяжело звучит:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYhx5tWw9Yc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONZ9bL2WGBE


Вот этот вариант прикольнее: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1zAR...eature=related

----------


## Грег

Вот знатная тема, но длинная (жаль драйва на youtube не слышно  :Smilie: ):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hii17sjSwfA

----------


## Ersh

Зато вот здесь драйва, хоть залейся. Несгибаемый человек. Warning - нецензурная лексика, призывы, и все такое...

----------


## Грег

Ещё драйву!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7W3Ahx05vg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Nov0HUKsEo

----------


## Поляков

Раз тут зашла речь о свинге. Встречайте - atomic Mr. Basie и его оркестр! The kid from red bank. Йе!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvmUlBUpFH8

----------


## Грег

а, вот что забыл: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWbpryb0xZY

ну и ещё немного гитарного драйву  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEZXIf_IoEE

----------


## Поляков

Кстати, шансон существует зачетный. Дина Верни (кто видел работы французского скульптора Майоля - плотные такие женщины - Верни была его моделью и музой) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMyqCH26jws

Одесский шансон начала прошлого века.

----------


## Поляков

> Наджат Атабу:
> 
> http://www.fabchannel.com/. Дальше идем в concerts -> Najat Aatabou (прямая ссылка какая-то кривая, так что приходится идти сложным путем).


Да, это вам не группа "Блестящие"  :Big Grin:  Хорошая барышня, зажигает.

Пасиб за ссылку, музыки хорошей там много.

----------


## JuniorUK

> Джаз изначально вообще не музыка для вменяемого европейца...


Чуть со стула не упал.... От смеха.  :Big Grin:  
Все слова  вроде правильные саме по себе, но вся фраза - упасть не встать.  Особенно про "не музыка для вменяемого европейца"

----------


## Ho Shim

йо! как много хорошей музыки, слушаю все, что написали  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

После прослушанного хэвиметала захотелось чего-то помягче.

Oscar Peterson quartet - Love ballade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqEutf3ec_A
Удивительная композиция. Товарищ один рассказывал, что на девушек производит сильнейшее впечатление: пригласил в гости, поставил запись - 100% верняк.

Pat Metheny - Letter from home
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5-pB...eature=related
Американский гитарист и композитор. Must have.

Tuck & Patty - Time after time
http://video.music.yahoo.com/up/musi...97&vid=2166010
Песня Синди Лаупер в исполнении Tuck Andress (оч. интересный товарищ) и Patti Cathcart. (видеоклип нашел только на yahoo, так что сначала будет реклама, сорри.) В качестве довеска эта же композиция в исполнении Майлса Дэйвиса со-товарищи - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNP9OuwCVJs

Jack DeJohnette - Bayou Fever (только аудио)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgePjd1tUPU
Не самая спокойная музыка, но одна из самых любимых композиций всех времен. Это проект "New Directions", 78 год, Lester Bowie, John Abercrombie, Eddie Gomez. Если кому интересно, могу залить на рапиду в хорошем качестве (плюс концертное выступление 128 кб/с).

George Benson - Calling You
http://mp3-kharkov.com/newbase/georg...alling_You.mp3
Американский гитарист и певец. Композиция с альбома Love remembers (ссылка на саму песню - 5 Мб). На барышень действует фантастическим образом, проверено. Если не сработает - добавить вина.  :Smilie: 

David Bowie - As the World Falls Down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygWyM...eature=related
Песня из кинофильма "Лабиринт" (реж. Джим Хенсон, создатель Muppet Show). Фильм отличный, а если есть дети - must have.

Ryuichi Sakamoto - Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwkuS9FlB7M
Одноименная композиция из кинофильма "Счастливого рождества, мистер Лоуренс" (реж. Нагиса Осима). Пианист, которого вы видите в этом ролике, играет в фильме начальника японского концлагеря времен второй мировой войны, который закапывает попавшего в лагерь английского солдата (роль исполняет Дэвид Боуи из предыдущего ролика) в песок по шею, типа казнь такая. Боуи умирает. Такеши Китано в этом фильме очень хорош - играет жестокого надзирателя. Отличное кино.

Joe Hisaishi - Summer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEb4TG10jW8
Еще один композитор из Японии. Написал музыку к большинству фильмов Такеши Китано (вышеприведенная композиция звучит в кинофильме "Кикуджиро") и для всех мультфильмов Хаяо Миядзаки.

Imee Ooi - Prajna-paramita Hrdaya Sutram (The Heart Sutra)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2D8epuXla8
Певица-красавица из Малайзии. Ссылка на фрагмент ее исполнения Сутры Сердца на санскрите. Недавно скачал ее the best, там сутры на пали и санскрите с синтами перкуссией и тд. Нью-эйдж вобщем. Все композиции минут по 25. Красота!

----------


## Arseniy

на мой взгляд, важно быть непринципиальным в музыке и оставлять незамутненный на нее взгляд.

----------


## Alex

Марсель Халифа (В ютюбе его много).

----------


## Иван

Много ссылок,возможно повторюсь.Вот что нашел,когда искал про Индию http://achababa.ru/radio.htm

----------


## Alex

Когда хочется послушать хорошую музыку "фоном", запускаю вот это.
(Раздел "традиционная музыка").

----------


## Alex

А вот барышня, чью музыку и голос я могу слушать часами. Суад Масси!

И еще одна ее песня  :Smilie:   (название переводится как "моя страна").

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Первая Благородная в зеркале русской культуры...
Романс Рахманинова на слова Д.Ратгауза
"Проходит всё" (рапида, mp3, 3,6 Мб). Исполняет украинский бас Евгений Иванов.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> Первая Благородная в зеркале русской культуры...
> Романс Рахманинова на слова Д.Ратгауза
> "Проходит всё" (рапида, mp3, 3,6 Мб). Исполняет украинский бас Евгений Иванов.


Дмитрий, не знаете случайно, что за православное песнопение использовано в этом треке Yello? http://rapidshare.com/files/77050653/05-Monolith.mp3

----------


## Тензин Дорчже

Товарищи! А где бы найти на заказ тибетской ритуальной музыки? Я бы купил! Горловое пение и т.п. - очень здорово. Сейчас слушаю москвичей-бонпо PHUR-PA  - мощь непередаваемая, особенно для меня, любителя шумовой и ритуальной музыки!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дмитрий, не знаете случайно, что за православное песнопение использовано в этом треке Yello?


Беспорядочная каша. Обрывки разных песнопений и возгласов. Все взяты из записей хора Валаамского подворья в Питере. Октавист возглашает "Бог Господь и явися нам" со стихами. Хор поёт валаамским напевом отдельные стихи из "Блажен муж", припев "Аллилуия" из той же 1-й кафизмы, первые строки "Единородный сыне".

----------


## Aufenberg

> Нашли кого сравнивать - сладкоголосый выхолощенный свинг, пригодный для престарелых пассажиров круизных теплоходов и группу ходожников из "Новой Академии", которые и рок то никогда не играли. Ну понимаю, можно конечно сравнить не слишком виртуозного Цоя например с Джанго Рейнхардом или Холдсвортом, но...


Смеялсо! Господин Поляков, видимо ни разу не слышал свинг. Или принимает за оный слащавые серенады Глена Миллера.В противном случае знал бы, что 90% свинга - это инструментал, а оставшиеся 10% под термин "сладкоголосые" подходить уж не могут никак. Послушайте для интереса настоящий свинг, прежде чем рассуждать о предмете.

----------


## Aufenberg

> Джаз изначально это рабочие песни негров, духовные песнопения (spirituals) и сельский блюз (который тоже без текста не имеел бы смысла).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Из-за широкого динамического диапазона?


А Вас что смущает, что джаз имеет черные корни?  Именно поэтому он и хорош! Так как "песни на музыку белых людей все звучат как крик воронья" (БГ).

----------


## Alexeiy

> А Вас что смущает, что джаз имеет черные корни?  Именно поэтому он и хорош!


Не смущает совсем, я говорил о другом - джаз вышел из песен, а его музыкальные достоинства развились со временем. 
Не так то легко определить - вот эта музыка "хорошая", а эта нет. В джазе не меньше халтуры где-либо ещё, дело не в стиле.

З.Ы.: джаз очень люблю, если что)

----------


## PampKin Head

*Ochre - A midsummer nice dream (2004)*

Вот такое должно было быть будущее...

----------


## Иван

> Товарищи! А где бы найти на заказ тибетской ритуальной музыки? Я бы купил! Горловое пение и т.п. - очень здорово. Сейчас слушаю москвичей-бонпо PHUR-PA  - мощь непередаваемая, особенно для меня, любителя шумовой и ритуальной музыки!


Посмотрите по этим ссылкам,если еще не были. http://www.lungta.ru http://tibet-cd.narod.ru

----------


## Поляков

> Смеялсо! Господин Поляков, видимо ни разу не слышал свинг. Или принимает за оный слащавые серенады Глена Миллера.


Так и есть, Глен Миллер - это классический свинг. Или, например, Арти Шоу или Бенни Гудман. Ну и чернокожие деятели типа Еллингтона и Бейси. Я же про приведенный вами пример сказал "сладкоголосый выхолощенный свинг".




> В противном случае знал бы, что 90% свинга - это инструментал, а оставшиеся 10% под термин "сладкоголосые" подходить уж не могут никак.


Неправда ваша. Классический биг-бэнд эпохи свинга - один солист и аккомпанирующий состав, налицо аранжировка. Громадное количество композиций классического свинга написаны как песни: "It Don’t Mean A Thing, If It Ain’t Got That Swing" Эллингтона как пример. Чем зарабатывала по-вашему на жизнь Билли Холидей в те годы? К тому же неужели вы думаете, что типа если "инструментал" то это круто?  :Smilie: 




> Послушайте для интереса настоящий свинг, прежде чем рассуждать о предмете.


Послушал и почитал об этих ребятах - это не свинг. Это т.н. Jump blues -  type of up-tempo blues music influenced by big band sound. Чуваки типа Брайна Сетцера в его оркестровой версии.

----------


## Aufenberg

> Так и есть, Глен Миллер - это классический свинг. Или, например, Арти Шоу или Бенни Гудман. Ну и чернокожие деятели типа Еллингтона и Бейси. Я же про приведенный вами пример сказал "сладкоголосый выхолощенный свинг".
> 
> 
> 
> Неправда ваша. Классический биг-бэнд эпохи свинга - один солист и аккомпанирующий состав, налицо аранжировка. Громадное количество композиций классического свинга написаны как песни: "It Don’t Mean A Thing, If It Ain’t Got That Swing" Эллингтона как пример. Чем зарабатывала по-вашему на жизнь Билли Холидей в те годы? К тому же неужели вы думаете, что типа если "инструментал" то это круто? 
> 
> 
> 
> Послушал и почитал об этих ребятах - это не свинг. Это т.н. Jump blues -  type of up-tempo blues music influenced by big band sound. Чуваки типа Брайна Сетцера в его оркестровой версии.


1.Оба на! Как смело: Глен Миллер- классический свинг! Его даже к джазу то стесняются причислять не то что к свингу! Рафинированное блюдо под названием Глен Миллер в 30е годы подавалась пресыщенным белым из высшего света, кому не по зубам была музыка Бенни Гудмана, Дюка Эллингтона и Каунта Бейси. 
2.Классический биг-бенд: это духовая секция и ритм секция. Никаких вокалистов в биг-бэндах и близко не было. Это всегда были приглашенные музыканты. И за весь концерт они выходили не более 2-3 раз. Послушайте концерт Бени Гудмана в Карнеги Холл 1938г., Концерт Дюка Эллингтона 1942г.
3. Билли Холедей никогда не пела свинг, также как ее более поздняя коллега Элла Фицджеральд. Ранний Армстронг еще баловался этим, но вскоре тоже перестал.
4."Атомик Файерболлс" - классический неосвинг 90-х. К "Брайен Сетзер Окетстра" по стилистике не имеет никакого отношения, так как последний исполняет синтез рокабилли+свинг+джайв+ еще кучу всего. Вы явно читали об этом в нете, где неразборчивые критики валят Атомик Файерболлс и Флаин нейтринос в одну кучу с Сетзером и еще придумывают всякие названия уже давно существующему стилю. Если б слушали сами, такого бы уж точно не написали.

----------


## Поляков

Ну раз тов. Ауфенберг стесняется, не могу не поставить:
Glenn Miller - Chattanooga Choo Choo

*to Aufenberg*
Давайте прекратим мерятся крутизной прослушанных фонограмм, я жалею что ввязался в эту дискуссию. Музыки замечательной просто завались. Всякой разной. Специально для вас, раз вы предпочитаете инструментальную музыку (если интересно, у меня есть этот альбом в хорощем качестве, могу залить):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMWiSbq9ZLA

----------


## Поляков

Была еще такая барышня Mazzy Star, американская певица. Очень хороша.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWvEXChflEE
Сейчас называется Hope Sandoval.

А вобще, в Last FM нужно забить indie в тегах - громадное количество интереснейших исполнителей.

----------


## Б.К.

> Посмотрите по этим ссылкам,если еще не были. http://www.lungta.ru http://tibet-cd.narod.ru


Отлично, спасибо!!

----------


## Поляков

Вот еще indie. Открытие поледнего месяца - Antony and the Johnsons. Удивительный товарищ, поет песни типа "Когда я вырасту, я стану прекрасной женщиной, а пока я еще маленький ребенок." Тембр голоса этого исполнителя не все могут воспринимать спокойно, будте осторожны.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6X03nsQSsw

----------


## Aufenberg

2 Поляков
Соглашусь с Вами в одном: музыки действительно много, хорошей и разной :Smilie:

----------


## Arseniy

Zavoloka, Aphex Twin
http://zavoloka.com/zavoloka_menu_index.htm
Сдесь можно скачать Заволоку.

----------


## Поляков

> Zavoloka, Aphex Twin
> http://zavoloka.com/zavoloka_menu_index.htm
> Сдесь можно скачать Заволоку.


Шикарная барышня! Пасиб.

----------


## Alex

Джаз так джаз. Гилад Ацмон.

И отдельно - заглавная композиция с его альбома "Exile" (вокал - Рим Келани).

----------


## Arseniy

indie post rock
Sigur Ros - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7rXw...eature=related

----------


## Huandi

Origa (Ольга Яковлева)

Полная версия песни, звучавшей в качестве вступительной в одном из сезонов
"Ghost in the shell".  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcpOBg9Cjbg

----------


## Николай Г.

Голландская группа «Ranga»! (индийский этнос в сочетании с классическими муз.инструментами: фортепьяна, виолончель, скрипка и т.д.)

----------


## Losar

а мне по душе этно музыка, она расслабляет... звуки природы....

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Песня о темнице сансары (старинный русский шансон  :Smilie: ): http://ifolder.ru/4712757

----------


## Поляков

Песня о просторах нирваны - песенка бодхисаттвы (современный русский шансон  :Smilie: ): _качать_.

Поправил.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Песня о просторах нирваны





> Ссылка на скачивание устарела.
> Песню, которую Вы хотели скачать можно найти в поиске.
> 
> Все ссылки действительны 36 часов. Это сделано для того, чтобы плохие люди НЕ КОПИРОВАЛИ ссылки на скачивание для своих сайтов.


Нэхарошый чэлавэк, да...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

А вот такой песенкой хорошо начинать новый день - Автоматические удовлетворители "Огуречный лосьон."

----------


## Alex

А такой - заканчивать. Procol Harum, "Whiter Shade Of Pale".

----------


## Arseniy

у кого есть время и немножко осталось желания - послушайте и дайте обратную связь на мою музыку
http://www.myspace.com/rsenmusic
please

----------


## Поляков

> у кого есть время и немножко осталось желания - послушайте и дайте обратную связь на мою музыку
> http://www.myspace.com/rsenmusic
> please


Мне вторая композиция понравилась - живая и с интересными поворатами повествования. По тембрам интересно и качество сведения достойное.

Что касается обратной связи, я плохо в такой музыке разбираюсь, чего я могу сказать? Имхо, компьютер - не музыкальный инструмент. Т.е. есть два пути. Либо дальнейшая гуманизация музыки, как у Chemical Brothers и Bjork с кучей приглашенных музыкантов (что положительно сказывается не только на ритм-секции), либо дальнейшая алгоритмицация как у Autechre. В любом случае, приобретение разнообразных дорогостоящих железок - верный путь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

Раз уж речь зашла об Autechre.

"Gantz Graf" - ритмичная композиция.

"Nine" - медляк, из раннего творчества английского дуэта. Романтика межгалактических перелетов, "Я жду тебя, Буран! Мне нужна твоя помощь!", все дела. Дамы приглашают кавалеров.

----------


## Arseniy

> Мне вторая композиция понравилась - живая и с интересными поворатами повествования. По тембрам интересно и качество сведения достойное.
> 
> Что касается обратной связи, я плохо в такой музыке разбираюсь, чего я могу сказать? Имхо, компьютер - не музыкальный инструмент. Т.е. есть два пути. Либо дальнейшая гуманизация музыки, как у Chemical Brothers и Bjork с кучей приглашенных музыкантов (что положительно сказывается не только на ритм-секции), либо дальнейшая алгоритмицация как у Autechre. В любом случае, приобретение разнообразных дорогостоящих железок - верный путь.


Спасибо! 



> Раз уж речь зашла об Autechre.


Autechre уважаю и люблю, музыка отличная, но на концерт я бы не пошел - слишком много у них наркотических изделий вплетено. В целом - они немного постарели. Вот их более ранние композиции - вот это пища для левого полушария.  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> В целом - они немного постарели. Вот их более ранние композиции - вот это пища для левого полушария.


Не знаю, мне понравился их последний диск (Untitled), он просто поспокойнее предыдущих. Качество завораживает.

----------


## Arseniy

> Не знаю, мне понравился их последний диск (Untitled), он просто поспокойнее предыдущих. Качество завораживает.


Это на этом диске есть их сингл Second Bad Vibel? Качество отличное, просто бит более простой и сам трэк попроще. А вот сам альбом не слышал, может ошибаюсь, буду искать, где бы его скачать на просторах интернета  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Это на этом диске есть их сингл Second Bad Vibel? Качество отличное, просто бит более простой и сам трэк попроще. А вот сам альбом не слышал, может ошибаюсь, буду искать, где бы его скачать на просторах интернета


Такой композиции на самом альбоме нет. Вот, например, более характерный трэк с альбома - Fermium. Пластинка, в каком-то смысле возврат к корням, с характерной для ранних записей щемящей мелодичностью.  :Smilie: 

Могу залить куда-нибудь типа ifolder. MP3 VBR.

----------


## Alexeiy

Игорь Стравинский, слова народные

Медведь

(о пороках сансары и законе причины и следствия)

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2dLR5ZCtU4

"Асерехе" - не думайте, что слова что-то значат. 

Это даже не испанский, а собственно 3х сестер придуманный язык !!!! Я имею в виду припев.

----------


## Arseniy

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DHQ4YqE3UsU
Bjork - Storm. 100% must hear

----------


## Поляков

The Beatles - Hello Goodbye

----------


## Bagira

в основном слушаю мантры ,но из прошлых пристрастий люблю послушать некоторые песни Егора Летова и сын тоже с радостью слушает его песни, а также выборочно слушаю отечественный рок

----------


## Иван

> в основном слушаю мантры ,но из прошлых пристрастий люблю послушать некоторые песни Егора Летова и сын тоже с радостью слушает его песни, а также выборочно слушаю отечественный рок


Впервые встречаю,что бы мать и сын слушали Летова.Обычно слушает сын(реже дочь),а мать этих песен(особенно ранних) не переносит.Одна девушка рассказывала как однажды,когда она не была дома,родители выкинули все касеты с Гр.Об.

----------


## Bagira

когда моему сыну было 5 лет, а дочери семь лет, я общалась с бывшими выпускниками своей школы, они собирали собственную группу из музыкантов --метафизиков чтобы спеть круче Летова,  даже меня пытались научить играть на флейте, они считали, что наличие  слуха  не главное... ничего не получилось, но тусовка была очень интересная....

----------


## Эники Беники

Новая песня БГ "Сокол"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lldWE6VnhcE

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Море всякой музыки : www.1club.fm

----------


## Владов

АукцЫон "Девушки поют" (ВСЕ остальные - отдыхают!)

----------


## Поляков

Навеяло соседним топиком про официантов и чаевые.

"У меня нет денег, потому что нет денег!" Слушать.

----------


## Arseniy

Yann Tiersen

----------


## Арджуна

Trance, Synthpop

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Жан Мишень Жар,

Майк Олдфилд....

Милен Фармер.

----------


## Поляков

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus

Tom Waits - Chocolate Jesus

И для пампкин сотоварищи:
Tiger Lillies - Banging in the Nails

----------


## PampKin Head

*LAIBACH. Jesus Christ Superstar.* 
http://www.sharing.ru/dl/27378/Laibach.rar.html

Места перерождений: Валгала, миры асуров.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Мое пристрастие - "Сладострастная отрава..." (Барды Никитины)
> Кстати в каком мире перерождаются меломаны благодаря своим музыкальным  пристрастиям?


В мире богов. к концу жизни не сладко. кстати, мир богов понятие довольно растяжимое во времени. Многие из меломанов высказывающихся здесь при занятиях праутиками когда сансара будет тащить за задницу от нирваны почувствуют эти переживания богов.

Более интересен был бы вопрос не что вы слушаете, а как вы совмешаете слушание сансарной ритмики с созерцанием 24 часа и с чтением мантр и пр. аспектами созерцания. Такое впечатление, что меломанство бегство от звучания мантры в сознании.

Каждая мелодия дает определенную распальцовку по чакрам и нади. Так что пристрастия далеко не безобидны или безобидны если не раскрывать каналы.

Изначально всякая музыка  божественна и дает настрой на опр сферы. Я здесь писал о табуированной мсузыке японс импер двора. так ее исполняли только для императора, когда он находился в медитации. Как-то мне удалось ее прочувствовать. Другая музыка больше напоминает танец хали-гали. Внутренние звучания просто отторгают ее, хотя раньше не лишен был привязанности к разного рода музык произведениям.

Задавший вопрос о пристрастиях большой провокатор.

мог спросить, что вы предпочитаете танцевать: гопак или рэп. Представляет ли кто себя сидящим в ритоде с наушниками и подпрыгивающим ритмично.

Это все типичное обмирщвление искусства. Как в Непале существовал храмовыйц танец Манджушри. Теперь его исполняют девицы хм..вида из ансамбля Байкал, а другая девицы тоже из бурятии поет песнь любви Ом мани падме зум обсасывая шест. В Бурятии правда вообще чувство меры потеряли. Все что бурятское считается буддийским (правда многие убеждены что и будда бурят, но  не верят, что его надо обязат изображать с голубыми глазами). Не удивлюсь если там  и позы (кто не знает нечто вроде пельменей круглой формы) будут делать в виде сидящего будды и уверять что каждая съеденная поза с позой будды приближает к нирване на 1000 перерождений быстрее.

----------


## Антон_НМ

Слушаю музыку любого направления, лишь бы музыка была хорошая.  :Smilie:  
Я для себя определяю "хорошую музыку" как музыку изменяющую состояние души в лучшую сторону.  :Wink:  
Сейчас слушаю Вангелиса.

----------


## Поляков

Самых главных исполнителей забыли.  :Frown:

----------


## Поляков

Пришли товарищи и поставили песни Хосе Гонсалеса. Талантливый музыкант поет песни  и аккомпанирует себе на гитаре. Кому интересно, могу залить.

----------


## Alex

Рембетика (греческий городской фольклор начала прошлого века). Слова, как правило, наивные (кровь-любовь, слезы-грезы), но музыка хорошая.

Раз
Два
Три

----------


## Владов

Radiohead "Karma Police"  (Сень, поможешь перевести?)

----------


## Сергей Волков

[QUOTE=Jambal Dorje] Каждая мелодия дает определенную распальцовку по чакрам и нади. 
[QUOTE]
Поясните, пожалуйста.

Группа "Oziric Tentacles"
Музыка Озриков является психоделической смесью чётких басовых линий, звуковых эффектов, и практически танцевальных клавишных и гитары, со звучанием, сформировавшимся под влиянием Steve Hillage и группы Gong. Многие композиции написаны в необычном музыкальном размере, и/или в необычном, инспирированном восточной музыкой, музыкальном ладе. Более того, их музыке свойственны сложные аранжировки, и нередко в течение одной композиции происходит смена музыкальных размеров, ключей и темпов. Вдобавок, все эти особенности смешанны с элементами электронной музыки, а также прослеживается влияние музыки даб и эмбиент, что слышно на ряде типичных для этих стилей композиций, дополняющих работы Озриков. (c)last.fm
Советую прослушать всем людям, увлекающимся психоделикой, лично для меня они словно праздник души.
Самое интересное, что у них есть альбом под названием "Tantric Obstacles" и еще отдельная песня под названием "Dharma Reggae".

----------


## JuniorUK

Astor Piazzolla

----------


## Арджуна

Джеймс Ашер "Тигры Раджа" - индийские музыка и песни, адаптированные для европейцев, чёткий ритм.

----------


## Arseniy

> Radiohead "Karma Police"  (Сень, поможешь перевести?)


 Полиция Кармы
Полиция Кармы, арестуй этого человека
Он говорит математическими терминами (?}
Он гудит как холодильник
Он словно расстроенное радио

Полиция Кармы, аррестуйте эту девушку
ее прическа в стиле Гитлер
заставляет меня чувствовать себя больным
И мы помешали ее вечеринке

Это то, что будет
Если ты играешся с нами

Полиция АКрмы
Мне дали все, что можно 
Этого не хватает
Мне дали все, что можно
Но нам все еще нужно платить

И за минуту ТАМ я потерял себя

----------


## Arseniy

любителям электроники
любителям любой

----------


## Маша_ла

Самая красивая песня из всех, которые я когда-либо слышала (на сегодняшний день):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AratT...eature=related

----------


## Поляков

> Самая красивая песня из всех, которые я когда-либо слышала (на сегодняшний день):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AratT...eature=related


Это, исполнитель вас пленил.  :Big Grin:   Автор песни поет ее не так сладко.

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, этот мальчик, Джефф Бакли, погиб еще в 97 г., он был чудесный певец - 4 октавы. Ну остальные версии этой песни меня не интересуют, спасибо, конечно, за заботу  :Smilie:  Это мило  :Smilie: 

Вот еще пара песен Джефа, в этой он поет о своей смерти  :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siNsg...eature=related

И вот еще милая песенка, So real
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wolmj...0Music%20Video 

Удивительный был человек, однако..

----------


## Ersh

Что-то последнее время постоянно стоит тегом в Last.Fm Buena Vista Social club. Тааакие стариканы...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ансамбль древнерусской духовной музыки "Сирин":
http://youtube.com/watch?v=slqnyhYkIwY
http://youtube.com/watch?v=H5gHHHjuT7A

----------


## Alex

Немного греческого церковного пения

И еще

И арабское православное пение (для Кармапенко - это "Днесь раждается от Девы")

Хор арабского православного храма в Сантьяго (на испанском, арабском и греческом)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Первая ссылка - хор Ангелопулоса.  :Smilie: 
Арабская мелодия на фоне исона интересная.

----------


## Alexeiy

Насчет арабской музыки - на днях прослушал альбом Rabih Abou-Khalil, очень впечатлило. Особо понравилось, то что джаза "не слышно", это должно быть и есть правильное объединение.




> ... Вот и композитору, лютнисту и флейтисту Раби Абу-Халилю удалось органично объединить древнюю арабскую музыкальную традицию с современным джазом, в результате чего появилась музыка, интересная не экзотичностью, а совершенно новым творческим подходом. Творческий радиус композитора и исполнителя простирается далеко вне стандартных представлений о музыке. Его работы разнообразны, но имеют одну характерную особенность: они бесстрашно ломают устоявшиеся представления, не укладываясь в привычные категории, и, разумеется, эстетически отражая арабскую музыкальную культуру.




http://www.amazon.com/Nafas-Rabih-Ab...dp/B000008A5Z/
http://jazz-club.nnm.ru/rabih_aboukhalil_nafas_1988

----------


## Alex

О да! Абу Халиль - это класс! Я на работе "нафасом" уже всех достал  :Smilie: 

2 Кармапенко: греки, кстати, записывают пение не нотами, а крюками (своими особенными). Очень занятно выглядят арабские православные песнопения в крюковой нотации (это воззвахи первого гласа):

----------


## Yukko

Gogol Bordello Through The Roof 'n' Underground http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grKaSsyvxZE

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> 2 Кармапенко: греки, кстати, записывают пение не нотами, а крюками (своими особенными).[/IMG]


Я это даже спеть могу, вот только по-арабски не читаю. Невмы как-то легче даются.  :Cool:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Выложил сегодня ра-ри-те-ти-ще.

----------


## Alex

О-фи-геть. Было бы можно, несколько раз бы "спасибо" поставил. Этой осенью постараюсь добраться до дейр Макара.

----------


## Поляков

> Выложил сегодня ра-ри-те-ти-ще.


Вот спасибо, так спасибо! 

ЗЫ. На первых секундах одного трека показалось, что начинают петь "Великую Дхарани."

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да мне там в Psali Adam чуть ли не ОМ А ХУМ в начале строк показалось.  :Smilie:  Этой музыке не просто 1600 лет - она напрямую восходит к древнеегипетской.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w4opXi2yzo

God gave rock and roll to you, gave rock and roll to you
Put it in the soul of everyone
Do you know what you want? You don't know for sure
You don't feel right, you can't find a cure
And you're gettin' less than what you're lookin' for

You don't have money or a fancy car
And you're tired of wishin' on a falling star
You gotta put your faith in a loud guitar

Chorus:
God gave rock and roll to you, gave rock and roll to you
Gave rock and roll to everyone (oh yeah)
God gave rock and roll to you, gave rock and roll to you
Put it in the soul of everyone

"Now listen"
If you wanna be a singer, or play guitar
Man, you gotta sweat or you won't get far
Cause it's never too late to work nine-to-five

You can take a stand, or you can compromise
You can work real hard or just fantasize
But you don't start livin' till you realize - "I gotta tell ya!"

God gave rock and roll to you, gave rock and roll to you
Gave rock and roll to everyone
God gave rock and roll to you, gave rock and roll to you
Put it in the soul

(Instrumental break)

God gave rock and roll to you (to everyone he gave the song to be sung)
Gave rock and roll to you, gave rock and roll to everyone

God gave rock and roll to you (to everyone he gave the song to be sung)
Gave rock and roll to you, saved rock and roll for everyone
Saved rock and roll

chorus repeats out...

"I know life sometimes can get tough! And I know life sometimes can be a drag!
But people, we have been given a gift, we have been given a road
And that road's name is... Rock and Roll!"

----------


## Fat

Без коментариев:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYUjAgfhj9c

----------


## Fat

Такое впечатление, что даже артикуляция совпадает...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKsJhIa22q0

----------


## Поляков

Трэш-порно. 

Мега-трэш.

Порно-трэш.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да нет, это образец тонкого вкуса. Реальное порно - вот это. Услышал как-то по радио - и выпал в осадок...

Юлианна Караулова (участница "Фабрики звёзд-5" )
"Я попала в сети"
Слова некоего М.Фадеева
Ссылка на шедевр в mp3 для желающих заценить музон.

Ты неправильный, неправильный мужчина!
Я сломалась от тебя как будто без причины.
Говорили мне "всё зря" подруги, гороскопы.
Ты смотришь прямо в сердце, а не на грудь и попу!

Раньше было всё, всё раньше было проще:
Я уверена была, кто здесь кого полощет...
И откуда ты такой пригнал без пересадок?
И наверное, с утра я выпаду в осадок.

_Припев:_
Я попала в сети, в которые ты метил.
Я самая счастливая на всей планете!
Я попала в сети: возможно, будут дети,
Возможно, всё серьезно, если ты заметил! (2 раза)

Что произошло, никто не понимает.
Говорят, перебесилась, а так никто не знает.
Даже больше не хочу играть по клубам в прятки,
И обычно там, где ты, бывает все в порядке.

Даже не спросил: "А был ли кто и сколько?"
Ты спокоен как удав и делаешь всё только
Для нашей для любви, большой такой красивой.
Тебе с блеском удалось укрощение строптивой!

_Припев_

----------


## Good

*Глазами Будды*


Полетим с вечерней каплею росы
Полетим туда, где нас ждёт море
Полетим туда, где нас зимою
Превратят в снежинки сказочной красы

Полетим над самым праздничным дворцом
Полетим над самым ясным местом
Упадём в долине Эвереста
Потечём с весенним радостным ручьём

Потечём по самым радостным лугам
Потечём по городам Памира
Соберём в своих глазах полмира
Упадём к его возвышенным ногам

Полетим росою в утреннем луче
Поглядим на всё глазами Будды
Отдадим весь мир себе, как будто
Наша жизнь простой рисунок на свече
---------------------------------------------------
Павел Кашин (с)

Послушать можно здесь:http://www.mafona.ru/SongInfo.aspx?songId=902268

----------


## Karma Dorje

иМХО: самая лучшая музыка - музыка горных потоков, рек озер, гор, ветра в ковыльных степях и тд слышимый в тувинском горловом пении, тувинских песнях, тувинской музыки. Самый красивый танец - танец Орла борцов перед борьбой Хуреш. Самое красивое место на Земле - Тува, овеянная легендами и сказаниями, прославленная самыми лучшими (непобедимыми) воинами и полководцами на всей земле во времена походов Чингис хана - Субудай Багатур и пр, тюркского каганата - Багыр и тд., скифских царей и пр путешествующие по всему миру реликвии.  TUVA OR BUST! где только я не был, где только не носило, но всегда тянуло домой. И это изложено в самой лучшей в мире музыке - тувинской, слушайте и наслаждайтесь! Это сила!

----------


## Arseniy

Выложил два новых трэка. Это дэмки, записаны в течении недели; пока еще недоделанные. Интересно мнение тех, кто разбирается в подобной музыке.

----------


## Alex

Последнее время мучаю на работе дизайнеров старым "Найтвишем".

----------


## Бабарика Андрей

А я в принципе меломан и слушаю огромное колличество музыки,особенно этники,джаз-фьюжн и прогрессивного рока 70х.Ну и конечно люблю нашего родного Бориса Борисовича)Из нашей этники очень нравится группа из тувы ya-kha,очень классная группа.

----------


## PampKin Head

Черный кофе. Листья.

Ария. Осколок льда.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

слушаю все кроме попсы :Smilie:   и шансона.

----------


## Huandi

Смотрел те группы, которые считаются корнями музыки Black Sabbath, и был найден в частности такой ролик. Vanilla Fudge 1968 год. Раритет.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI6OhYZ9bi0

----------


## Aleksey L.

есть пластинки - "черный кофе", ддт "осень" и альбом, ария, наутилус 
что-то там еще из русского рока. 

самовывоз )))

----------


## Huandi

О, что нашлось:
Buddha Lounge "Rendeditions Of Metallica"




> Так... Кто там еще забыл сделать трибьют на "Металлику"? На этот раз тибетские монахи. Еще один оригинальный инструментальный трибьют.

----------


## warpig

The Stoogies:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4hPnZUMBwA&NR=1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iggy_Pop



> ...You see, what, what sounds to you like a big load of trashy old noise... is in fact... the brilliant music of a genius... myself. And that music is so powerful, that it's quite beyond my control. And, ah... when I'm in the grips of it, I don't feel pleasure and I don't feel pain, either physically or emotionally. Do you understand what I'm talking about? Have you ever, have you ever felt like that? When you just, when you just, you couldn't feel anything, and you didn't want to either. You know, like that? Do you understand what I'm saying, sir?


(извиняюсь)

----------


## Alex

Спасибо, Данил!

Прямо словно лет на двадцать помолодел...

----------


## Zom

В новостях только вот запостили что умер Егор Летов. Ему было 44.




> 19.02.08 на 44-м году жизни скончался Егор Летов, лидер мегапопулярной некогда группы «Гражданская оборона».
> 
> mail.ru


Ещё одно напоминание всем о том, что каждая секунда жизни драгоценна.

----------


## Alex

Блин...

----------


## PampKin Head

Навигатор (1995). Песенка на правильную тему.

----------


## Маша_ла

Вот нашла - американская девушка 20 лет, говорит по-тибетски, поет по-тибетски, играет на тибетском инстументе под названием драньен. Потрясающая девушка, в общем.
Зовут Амалия Рубин. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5Drsj-YwOQ&NR=1 такое проектное видео, незаконченное еще

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqfGZdgr5Gc тут она с непальским музыкантом выступает

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkkfTuzrTcE тут она играет на своем инструменте под названием драньен  :Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkFMuExlns0 и тут тоже играет на нем же

Человек вырос по соседству с центром Карма Кагью и вот что получилось  :Smilie:  Чудеса!

А вот еще девушка из Англии Анна, поет по-тибетски и играет на мандолине без дураков, т.е. красиво:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUOE9ANGCDY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgS_c...eature=related

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

В среду умер Иван Ребров...
Помянуть певца.

----------


## Аорс

> Вот нашла - американская девушка 20 лет, говорит по-тибетски, поет по-тибетски, играет на тибетском инстументе под названием драньен. Потрясающая девушка, в общем.
> Зовут Амалия Рубин.


 Пластическую операцию  под тибетку ещё не сделала? Шутю.  :Wink:

----------


## Lara

Понравилось

----------


## Маша_ла

> Пластическую операцию  под тибетку ещё не сделала? Шутю.


Да ладно, хорошая девочка и талантливая тоже.

----------


## Аньезка

Это просто круть!!! :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH948Unyd6k

----------


## Aleksey L.

Соул, фанк, дзаж, блюз, регги, ска, этника, minimal-techno, trance, breakbeat, hip-hop, jungle, world-music, ambient-electronic 

предпочитаю - смесь природного начала и урбанистических х-рни. с уклоном к живому звучанию

----------


## Ased

А почему тут нет варрианта Религиозная музыка?

Мне нравится наример Oliver Shanti его альбомы Buddha Bonsai 3,4 а также последний в этой серии альбом East Tranquility. Также у Оливера Шанти хороший альбом Shaman 1 и 2; Альбом Seven time seven.

Также мне нравится классика жанра. Enigma, Era, Gregorian, Atman 1 и 2, Gayatri mantra и др. из этой серии.

----------


## Lara

Неплохой клип группы Пикник - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS5ZX...FA8FE&index=21

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

К католической Пасхе выложил одно из самых эталонных исполнений григорианского хорала: http://cantus.nnm.ru/pesnopeniya_pas...ianskiiy_horal

----------


## Норбу

Сегодня во ДС Лужники состоится сенсационный и культовый концерт группы Ария вместе с приглашенным специально для этого Валерием Кипеловым! Какая удача, что я буду присутствовать на этом историческом(не побоюсь этого слова) для русского хэви концерте.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Twx5lnYh4vQ&feature=related

----------


## Piotr

[QUOTE=Сергей Волков][QUOTE=Jambal Dorje] Каждая мелодия дает определенную распальцовку по чакрам и нади. 



> Поясните, пожалуйста.
> 
> Группа "Oziric Tentacles"
> Музыка Озриков является психоделической смесью чётких басовых линий, звуковых эффектов, и практически танцевальных клавишных и гитары, со звучанием, сформировавшимся под влиянием Steve Hillage и группы Gong. Многие композиции написаны в необычном музыкальном размере, и/или в необычном, инспирированном восточной музыкой, музыкальном ладе. Более того, их музыке свойственны сложные аранжировки, и нередко в течение одной композиции происходит смена музыкальных размеров, ключей и темпов. Вдобавок, все эти особенности смешанны с элементами электронной музыки, а также прослеживается влияние музыки даб и эмбиент, что слышно на ряде типичных для этих стилей композиций, дополняющих работы Озриков. (c)last.fm
> Советую прослушать всем людям, увлекающимся психоделикой, лично для меня они словно праздник души.
> Самое интересное, что у них есть альбом под названием "Tantric Obstacles" и еще отдельная песня под названием "Dharma Reggae".


Того же плана рекомендую HIDRIA SPACEFOLK а еще  проект озриковой ритмсекции Eat Static если не слыхал

----------


## Piotr

Финский транс- о4ень актуальное звучание. Suomi soundi называется направление- етакая трольско-эльфийская психеделическая сказочка. Сказка страшная - других не знаем :EEK!:   А вообще Битлз надо слушать- добрее будете :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина Бабич

Вообще я очень-очень тонко чувствую музыку, и до "знакомства с буддизмом"  :Smilie:  считала себя меломанкой. До сих пор от прослушивания песни у меня может наступить предобморочное состояние от удовольствия.

Правда, сейчас, осознав тщетность многих вещей, отношусь к музыке спокойнее. А раньше считала, что одно из главных качеств спутника жизни - чтобы он понимал и переживал со мной музыку. И что вообще, это - главный кайф. Кстати, спутник попался такой, что вообще практически не разбирается ни в трип-хопе, ни в психоделике, ни в  панк роке, ни в готике  :Smilie:  Надо же!  :Smilie:  Короче, только бардов слушает.

Но   теперь понимаю, что человек может быть супер-продвинутым в понимании "настоящей музыки", но быть не очень добрым к ближним.

Так вот. Когда увидела тему, решила не отвечать, потому что очень много могу насоветовать. Но одну вещь я все-посоветую участникам форума.
GOVINDAM ADI PURUSAM BY GEORGE HARRISON http://youtube.com/watch?v=FHFzSsZHuzQ

----------

Манечка (08.05.2010)

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Самых главных исполнителей забыли.


Я тоже Dead Can Dance очень люблю. Какая-то очень особенная музыка.

Из малоизвестных классных груп могу посоветовать:
Из психоделики Amon Duul альбом "CARNIVAL IN BABYLON"
Правда, в Ю тюбе нет, можно в Емуле поискать.

Трип-хоп Thievery Corporation альбом "The Cosmic Game"
Например, вот эту клевую песню послушайте. Правда, клип может не всем понравиться.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dNquncD3uE

А еще очень сильная песня Faithless "Mass Destruction"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-MfC7pw1AM
Я эту песню считаю глубоко буддистской, знаю на память. Кто понимает английский, почитайте в инете слова. 
Кстати, солист - Maxi Jazz - буддист.

----------


## Surianka

Я тоже люблю Dead can Dance, вообще очень люблю эмбиент.
Также являюсь большой ценительницей этнической музыки, фолк, фолк металла, вообще всех всех всех направлений, связанных с фолк музыкой.
Иногда слушаю David Gilmour'а, Deep Purple, The Beatles, Frank Sinatra, люблю классику...И очень впечатляет творчество Stoa и  Autumn Tears...

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Мне тоже очень нравится творчество Лизы Джерард, очень нравится то, что творит Дживан Гаспарян.

----------


## Санников

> А почему тут нет варрианта Религиозная музыка?
> 
> Мне нравится наример Oliver Shanti его альбомы Buddha Bonsai 3,4 а также последний в этой серии альбом East Tranquility. Также у Оливера Шанти хороший альбом Shaman 1 и 2; Альбом Seven time seven.
> 
> Также мне нравится классика жанра. Enigma, Era, Gregorian, Atman 1 и 2, Gayatri mantra и др. из этой серии.


Шанти мне тоже очень нравится.  Но причем здесь "религиозная" музыка? Классический "нью эйдж"

----------


## Secundus

> ...Классический "нью эйдж"


"каждый раз когда я слышу слова "нью эйдж" я хватаюсь за пистолет" (с) д-р Геббельс ))

p.s. извините, за личное )) 
я из-за этого нью эйджа любимого человека потерял,

p.p.s. встретите крайона - не трогайте, он мой ! ))

----------


## Сергей Волков

http://www.vandergraafgenerator.co.uk/trisector.htm
Новый альбом группы Van Der Graaf Generator вышел 17 марта 2008 года, через 40 лет после начала творческой карьеры и через много-много лет тусклых сольников, ауттейков и сборников. Настоятельно рекомендую послушать всем любителям прог-рока.



> The German magazine Eclipsed has featured Trisector as its Album of the Month.
> "Because for the first time there is neither a sax nor a violin, Trisector gives us a new VdGG sound; it sounds familiar and strange at the same time. A wonderful album."

----------


## Сергей Муай

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sEYIouqEdU

----------


## Arseniy

А я недавно стучал в барабаны под пианино эту песню, Смоук он зе уотер. =)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

К вопросу об авторских правах.  :Wink:  *Такого* трибьюта к "Метелице" я ещё не слышал... Это нечто!

----------


## Сергей Волков

аккордеон

----------


## Alex

Виктор Цой, "Звезда по имени Солнце". Исполняет фольклорный ансамбль "Бурановские бабушки" (на удмуртском языке).

----------


## Yukko

Кстати. Корейцы исполняют "Группу крови" Цоя. Текст близок к оригиналу.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Начиная с середины 80х прошлого века практически новых песен не пишется. Известные имена просто перепевают старые забытые (классные) вещи, причем делают это гораздо хуче, чем звучало изначально. 

И это - процентов 80% всех синглов  !!!!

----------


## Huandi

> Кстати. Корейцы исполняют "Группу крови" Цоя. Текст близок к оригиналу.


Он и сам кореец, свой для них.

----------


## Alex

Не-а. Хангуки (южнокорейцы) очень свысока смотрят на корё сарамдыри (среднеазиатских и российских корейцев) и за "своих" их не считают.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Начиная с середины 80х прошлого века практически новых песен не пишется. Известные имена просто перепевают старые забытые (классные) вещи, причем делают это гораздо хуче, чем звучало изначально.


Неправда. Просто надо послушать продукцию студии Musea... Да и не только, но это в первую очередь. 

Deep Purple сделали прекрасный альбом Purpendicular, у Jethro Tull офигенный диск 1995 года. И масса других примеров.

Вот это хотя бы послушайте, прежде чем рассуждать о ничтожестве современной музыки...




> Виктор Цой, "Звезда по имени Солнце". Исполняет фольклорный ансамбль "Бурановские бабушки" (на удмуртском языке).


Интересно, в удмуртском языке разве не было собственного исконного слова "война"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Неправда. Просто надо послушать продукцию студии Musea... Да и не только, но это в первую очередь. 
> 
> Deep Purple сделали прекрасный альбом Purpendicular, у Jethro Tull офигенный диск 1995 года. И масса других примеров.


Я говорил о песнях вообще и текстах, в частности. То, что у каждого меломана есть свои неповторимые любимчики, это понятно

----------


## Шавырин

Давече приобрел DVD "Х.З." 
Первый электрический концерт.
Оно,может быть,и не кашерно,
но Карабас и Бегемот красавцы.
Позитив !

----------


## Поляков

Ринго Старр сочинил и записал отличную новую песню - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5y956PV8no.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Анасташа

> Маша_ла, ну если человек любопытствует и хочет пообщаться на общем форуме, то почему бы и нет.
> А вот как  Вы ,Аufschnaiter, будете давать оценку человеку по тому, какую музыку он предпочитает слушать, то я прям теряюсь в догадках... 
> На этом форуме ещё не было опроса: кто какую одежду носит ?  
>  Я музыку слушаю, но не превращаю это  в  пристрастие...


Музыка - это будда, пристрастие - тоже будда

----------


## Анасташа

> Финский транс- о4ень актуальное звучание. Suomi soundi называется направление- етакая трольско-эльфийская психеделическая сказочка. Сказка страшная - других не знаем  А вообще Битлз надо слушать- добрее будете




 Еще Within Temptation рекомендую, Offertorium тоже.

----------


## Жозефина

А мои муз. пристрастия - ето мантры в музыкальном сопровождении. Очень успокаивает. Особенно люблю творчество Sino Vodjani и все его композиции посвященные  буддизму, включая голос еще совсем маленького Кармапы ( Оргьен Тринлей), как он что-то по-тибетски жалобно говорит и при этом звучит громоподобная  музыка!!! Короче мантры forever!

----------


## Socalledi

Моя любимая просыпалка:

http://rapidshare.de/files/39525734/...Lhamo.mp3.html

 :Kiss:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Возможно, уже баян, но пару месяцев назад этот альбом пронёсся по моей френдленте:
http://ariom.ru/forum/p616251.html&s...83550ebe563385
Кришнаитский шансон с претензией навести мосты между индийской и русской культурой.  :Smilie:  Это по-олный отпад. Имхо, самая приставучая песня - "Махараджи киртаны ведут".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А *здесь* добрый человек выложил христианский евангелический блатняк. Такой жести никогда ещё не слышал...  :Smilie:  Автор - некий Гинтас Абарюс.

_Вешайся, дьявол, вешайся, чумазый!
Твой расплаты час уже пришёл!
А на горе Голгофской ты потерял всё сразу
И смерть навеки сам себе нашёл._
(на мотив "Мурки" )

----------


## Поляков

Мне исполнени этого товарища нравится - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX5gQgHme2M. Христианский рэп. Слышал, что чувак из Питера.

----------


## Тарас

Великая русская музыка и поэзия  из Питера и Свердловска 80х и 90х годов: Наутилус Помпилиус, Кино, Аквариум. Б.Г. - много буддистской тематики, в Наутилусе тоже есть.
Вообще в последнее время хорошая музыка не появляется. Самые великие вещи были написаны в 80-е годы.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Как всё запущено... Вы бы последний альбом "Калинова Моста" послушали, хоть из любопытства.

----------


## Николай Г.

Голландская группа "Ranga" http://www.jetune.ru/release/30994/radiant_awakening/
Превосходнейшее мастерство создания колорита индийских и западных классических и современных мотивов.
_Если есть рай, там обязательно играет именно эта музыка_

----------


## Юань Дин

> Уважаемые форумчане! Любопытно было бы узнать о Ваших музыкальных пристрастиях. Что Вы слушаете, какая музыка Вам наиболее близка.


Напев мантры "ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ" в mp3.

_Если есть рай, там обязательно играет именно эта музыка_  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

I'm gonna put on a iron shirt, and chase satan out of earth,
I'm gonna put on a iron shirt, and chase the devil out of earth.
I'm gonna send him to outa space, to find another race,
I'm gonna send him to outa space, to find another race!

Max Romeo & The Upsetters - I chase the Devil

----------


## Ондрий

Slayer. Motörhead. Sepultúra. Bolt Thrower

Если есть Ад, там обязательно играет именно эта музыка  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нет, вот эта:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vIMt9mAnhCs
http://youtube.com/watch?v=g0g4f2Ewu7E
Отстаёшь от музыкальной жизни...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

Black Metal это уже для Авичи.. мне б чего попривычнее ))

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2Bc-ZC1EF18
http://youtube.com/watch?v=bCBIc2ayO6M&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ER5PsmWZEW4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnSaNfG9tV4

музыка настоящих ролангов )

----------


## Alex

Как говорится на Ютубе - video responce (группа основана двумя палестинскими ассирийцами)  :Smilie: 

Спокойной ночи  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Slayer. Motörhead. Sepultúra. Bolt Thrower
> 
> Если есть Ад, там обязательно играет именно эта музыка


Для любителей Slayer. Motörhead. Sepultúra. Bolt Thrower предусмотрен персональный ад с вот этим музыкальным сопровождением. Круглосуточно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sengel

слушаю все кроме шансона и рэпа  :Smilie:

----------


## Санников

> Великая русская музыка и поэзия  из Питера и Свердловска 80х и 90х годов: Наутилус Помпилиус, Кино, Аквариум. Б.Г. - много буддистской тематики, в Наутилусе тоже есть.
> Вообще в последнее время хорошая музыка не появляется. Самые великие вещи были написаны в 80-е годы.


Старая песня про "рок-н-ролл мертв"  :Smilie:  Если так рассуждать, рок-н-ролл умер вместе с альбомом битлов "Let it be" 70 года или еще раньше с "Pot luck" Элвиса 62 года. Рок-н-ролл жив! В том числе и русский!  :Smilie: 
PS Буквально позовчера на дне города у нас тут неизвестная какая то группа вжарила такой убойный рок-н-ролл с отличными текстами, что о смерти русского рока говорить язык просто не поворачивается. А столько таких неизвестных групп по всей земле русской. Их не показывают по телеку, но именно в них и живет русский рок!

----------


## Ондрий

имхо, Битлы к рок-н-роллу относятся весьма отдаленно. Да и Элвис - разрешенный ответ белых на музыку черных.

----------


## Санников

> имхо, Битлы к рок-н-роллу относятся весьма отдаленно. Да и Элвис - разрешенный ответ белых на музыку черных.


Ну это очень очень лично ваше имхо  :Wink:  А рок-н-ролл вообще то и есть музыка белых (уходящая корнями в черный блюз и белое кантри). Черные музыканты в 50-60х гг. чмырились его играть и продолжали своей генезис в джазовом направлении (за редкими исключении). 
Элвис, Битлы, Роллинги, Дорс, русский рок - очень очень непохожи. Но тем не менее все это музыка бунта, вызова обществу. "Все это рок-н-ролл!" (С)  :Smilie:

----------


## Санников

Можно, конечно, поэстетствовать на тему что  в музыкальном отношении битлы - это  не рок-н-ролл, а Цой - т.н.  "героический попс". Но это не отразит сути явления.  Рок-н-ролл - не просто музыка. Это образ жизни. Кто не хотел бунтовать, в 50-60ее вместо Элвиса, Битлов и Ролингов слушали Френка Синатру, в 70-е вместо Дорс и Пинк Флойд слушали Аббу и Бони М. А в 80е в СССР вместо БГ, Цоя и Нау "Мираж" и "Ласковый май".

----------


## Ондрий

> А рок-н-ролл вообще то и есть музыка белых (уходящая корнями в черный блюз и белое кантри). Черные музыканты в 50-60х гг. чмырились его играть и продолжали своей генезис в джазовом направлении (за редкими исключении).


Все с ног на голову. Чак Берри конечно рок-н-ролл играть не умел и придумали его белые  :Wink: 




> Элвис, Битлы, Роллинги, Дорс, русский рок - очень очень непохожи. Но тем не менее все это музыка бунта, вызова обществу. "Все это рок-н-ролл!" (С)


Мне всегда нравился "голодный бунт" который хорошо оплачивается. Белый рок-н-ролл = коммерческая масс-культура. Исключение только вижу для Дж. Ли Льюиса.

Битлов вообще считаю попсой для девочек. 
А русского рока как явления вообще не существует- все это передергивания с зарубежных аналогов. Есть хорошие музыканты и только.

Такая вот имха )

----------


## Alexeiy

> Битлов вообще считаю попсой для девочек.


Beatles очень хорошие мелодисты, общепризнанно. Многие серьезные музыканты использовали темы Beatles.

----------


## Ондрий

я не сказал, что битлы - плохая музыка (хотя мне не нравится), я классифицировал )

----------


## Санников

> Все с ног на голову. Чак Берри конечно рок-н-ролл играть не умел и придумали его белые 
> 
> Мне всегда нравился "голодный бунт" который хорошо оплачивается. Белый рок-н-ролл = коммерческая масс-культура. Исключение только вижу для Дж. Ли Льюиса.
> 
> Битлов вообще считаю попсой для девочек. 
> А русского рока как явления вообще не существует- все это передергивания с зарубежных аналогов. Есть хорошие музыканты и только.
> 
> Такая вот имха )


1.Читайте внимательно. Я не сказал, что абсолютно ВСЕ черные музыканты пренебрежительно относились к рок-н-роллу. Но за редкими исключениями это так. Кого из черных звезд рок-н-ролла можно вспомнить? Чака Бери, Джими Хендрикса и ... еще пару тройку фамилий может всплывет. В то время как развивавшийся в то же время пост-бибоповский джаз (модальный итд итп) сплошь практически состоял из черных музыкантов. 
2. Некоммерческой музыки, которую записывают студиии вообще не бывает! Вы о чем!!!!! Секс пистолс, Металлика, Цой - это супер коммерческая музыка. Металлика выпускала золотые и платиновые альбомы, Цой собирал стадионы. Некомерческая музыка - это то что вы дома поете на застолье или под душем. Все остальное коммерция! Забудьте эти сказки про "некоммерческую" музыку.
2.Я не являюсь поклонником битлов, но то что они делали тогда это был вызов обществу. Не такой провокационный как у Ролингов конечно, но вызов! Это сейчас по прошествии полувека все это кажется смешным и наивным. Тогда же это все воспринималось совершенно иначе.
3. Русский рок - существует. Никакого передергивания с Запада. Наоборот, русский рок явление настолько самобытное, что тут впору ставить вопрос прямо противоположный - а рок ли вообще это. Но никак не вопрос о сдирании чего то с запада.

----------


## Alex

Культовый греческий чувак Николас Асимос (повесился в 1988 году):

раз

два

три

----------


## Fritz

> 2. Некоммерческой музыки, которую записывают студиии вообще не бывает!


Всё всётки сильно преувеличиваете. Или тогда нужно сказать, что в западном мире "англосаксонского" типа, европейском, вообще не бывает ничего некоммерческого. Я лично коммерческое от некоммерческого отличаю целью, т.е. артист создаёт продукт "для себя", из творческих соображений,  и потом это так или иначе с тем или иным успехом продаётся, либо продукт создаётся для исполнения желания заработать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Некоммерческой музыки, которую записывают студиии вообще не бывает! Вы о чем!!!!! Секс пистолс, Металлика, Цой - это супер коммерческая музыка.


Познакомьтесь хотя бы с продукцией студии Musea, а потом уже ставьте много восклицательных знаков, сколько душе угодно.  :Smilie:  Если ваше знакомство с зарубежной современной музыкой ограничивается Метелицей и Секс Пистолз, сочувствую.

И если музыка приносит прибыль, это не значит, что она коммерческая, то есть создавалась с коммерческими целями, ради прибыли, а не ради творчества.

----------


## Fritz

Да студий ещё очень много существует. Некоторые под заказ работают - передаёшь заявку, оплачиваешь, а тебе делают диск.

----------


## Socalledi

> Уважаю БГ как человека, много сделавшего для Дхармы, но его "интеллектуальные" песни, по-моему, просто нонсенс. Если претендуешь на "высокий штиль", повторюсь, изучи хотя бы правила стихосложения да классиков почитай. Ну о чем тот же " гарсон № 2 "? Как  в частушках: 2 первые строчки про космос, 2 вторые про любовь.  Предвижу ответ поклонников БГ : мол, это ж символизм, понимаешь. Только у тех же французских , скажем, символистов, использование символов всегда обусловлено и не оторвано от остальной части текста, не превращается в нагромождение бог знает каких смыслов. А что такое песенка БГ про стаканы? Банальная реклама пьянства или новые откровения " звезды небесной" ?


У меня, например, как какая-нибудь затянувшаяся рефлексия подкатывает - так до сир пор либо "Я вышел пройтись в Латинский квартал", либо "Я вышел духовный -  вернулся мирской". Настроение классно закодировано.

----------


## Ануруддха

Тут для себя музыку в DTS формате обнаружил. Вот сейчас Jean Michael Jarre слушаю в 5.1. Отличие от стерео примерно как моно от стерео  :Smilie: .

----------


## Денис

> Тут для себя музыку в DTS формате обнаружил. Вот сейчас Jean Michael Jarre слушаю в 5.1.


А где обнаружил, подскажи местечко?

----------


## Ануруддха

В личку написал.

----------


## Санников

> Познакомьтесь хотя бы с продукцией студии Musea, а потом уже ставьте много восклицательных знаков, сколько душе угодно.  Если ваше знакомство с зарубежной современной музыкой ограничивается Метелицей и Секс Пистолз, сочувствую.
> 
> И если музыка приносит прибыль, это не значит, что она коммерческая, то есть создавалась с коммерческими целями, ради прибыли, а не ради творчества.


Блажен кто верует...  :Wink:

----------


## Санников

> Всё всётки сильно преувеличиваете. Или тогда нужно сказать, что в западном мире "англосаксонского" типа, европейском, вообще не бывает ничего некоммерческого. Я лично коммерческое от некоммерческого отличаю целью, т.е. артист создаёт продукт "для себя", из творческих соображений,  и потом это так или иначе с тем или иным успехом продаётся, либо продукт создаётся для исполнения желания заработать.


"Англосаксонский мир" - детсад по сравнению с русским шоу-бизнесом. Кто еще не очень хорошо продает свое творчество, тот очень очень хочет хорошо продавать. Поверьте мне  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Ну , деньги-то все любят. Я уже объяснил принцип подразделения - что первичнее творчество или деньги. Подтверждением этому служит то, что те у кого первичнее зароботок менее успешны в материале, с содержательной т.зр., а не с финансовой.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Блажен кто верует...


Блажен, кто *слушает и знает* серьёзную современную музыку!
Впрочем, напрасная попытка - что-то  доказывать поклоннику так называемого русского рока...  :Cool: 

Напоминает историю, рассказанную другом. Сидел он как-то и слушал великую французскую группу Halloween (не путать с немецким Helloween). И пришёл к нему старый школьный товарищ, который считает, что в последний раз музыку на Земле писали в 1979 году, а потом, как только семёрка сменилась восьмёркой, что-то эдакое мистическое приключилось в мироздании. Щёлк - и музыку писать вдруг разучились. (Примерно такая же...  странность, как принципиально не слушать новые альбомы и считать верхом оригинальности и музыкального совершенства советскую клубную самодеятельность 80-х). Так вот, услышав первые же аккорды звучащего из колонок альбома "Merlin", товарищ-семидесятник молча рухнул в кресло, где целый час просидел с отвисшей челюстью, боясь проронить хоть одну нотку. Когда неповторимая рок-симфония окончилась, он спросил:
- Что э-то бы-ло?
- Halloween, французский прогрессив.
- Господи! Именно о такой музыке я мечтал всю жизнь! Хочу этот винил! Как я мог такое пропустить?! А какой это год?
- Девяносто четвёртый. Так что, заказать пластинку?
Тут у друга наступил острый когнитивный диссонанс.  :Smilie:  С минуту он издавал нечленораздельные звуки и в конце концов сказал:
- Нет, не надо...
Бе-е-едненький!  :Cry:  (с интонацией Александры Захаровой в "Формуле любви" )

Вы всё-таки хоть ради интереса прогуляйтесь по сайтам:
http://www.progarchives.com
http://www.musearecords.com

----------


## Ноки

И всё же БГ в современном песенном мире это лучшее что у нас есть, во всяком случае я ни с кем в этой области так не зондирую перцептуальные баръеры как с ним. Нелокальная голографичность образа и символа это не классика "высокого штиля", это уже генетика волны.

Поэты  пребывают  в  Пустоте  –  
Поэтому  они  не  видимы  для  глаза,  
В  котором  мало  искр  вселенского  Огня,  
Они  всегда  мифологичность  сказа  –  
Их  волны  слов  –  фрактальные  поля.  

Они  засеют  мысль  Единым  Сердцем  
И  даже  не  снимая  «розовых  очков»,  
Пусть  литераторы  читают  «иноверцев»  
Чрез  мысль  всепроникающую  слов.  

Ведь  простота  Огня  превыше  правосудья  
Культурных  критиков  земных  –  
А  мысли-молнии  расплавят  мягко  судьбы  
Вплоть  до  вмещения  Двоих.  

Начнётся  всё  опять  с  Начала  
И  воскресенье  всех  откроет  суть  тернового  венца,  
На  почитании  Начал  встречаем  у  нашего  Причала,  
И  провожаем,  -  по  Лучам  Отца.  

И  ты  читающий  вот  эти  строки,  
Поверишь  ли  в  невидимость  стиха?  
На  очевидных  буквах  сокровенные  Истоки,  
На  резонансах  слов  Культ  Ура  сотворца.  

Поэты  пребывают  в  Пустоте  –  
Поэтому  они  раскрытье  глаза,  
В  котором  стало  больше  искр  вселенского  Огня,  
Они  разлиты  мыслью  во  фрактальность  сказа  –  
Их  волны  слов  –  далёкая  Звезда.

----------


## Socalledi

Я не сконен идеализировать БГ, но сколько ты не тверди Нью Эйдж - всё равно все мы здесь в одной лодке. Это впитывается и остаётся.

----------


## Fritz

Кстати, открытие вчерашнего дня для меня - работа Red Krayola With Art & Language за прошлый сентябрь. Всем кто любит всякий пост рок и вельвет андерграунд рекомендую заказывать диск. Тексты местами - откровенная йогачара  :EEK!: , также как и комментарии к текстам, что можно найти в буклете. Одну пестню можно скачать тут, внизу: http://www.pitchforkmedia.com/articl...apped-by-liars  Праджняпарамитский альбомчик, короче.  :EEK!:

----------


## Николаевский Станислав

Мне больше нравится Мадонна (особенно альбом Ray Of Light, Music), а также ее невыпущеные песни Cyberaga, Bittersweet, Has To Be

----------


## Николаевский Станислав

А еще кантри...

----------


## Ноки

А ещё Петр Мамонов и его дзен- балет "Мальчик Кай и Снежная Королева".

----------


## Сергей Волков

предлагаю обсудить
почему среди буддистов так много бывших и настоящих  :Smilie:   арт-рокеров

----------


## Поляков

> Битлов вообще считаю попсой для девочек.


При всем уважении к вам, вы совсем не уважаете девочек!  :Smilie: 

Что касается битлов, там не все так просто. Даже если брать чисто формальную сторону музыки, у них бывает непросто и небанально, если сравнивать с другими звукоусиленными музыкальными коллективами. Особенно, теми кто всю дорогу фигачит гаммы шестнадцатыми (всегда казалось, что прелесть такой музыки заключается в тембре искаженных электронникой гитар и двойной бас-бочке).

У Битлз есть какая-то странная магия - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywg-PdeGVL0

----------


## Ондрий

Хм... если сравнивать битлов с 3мя блатными аккордами, то соглашусь, что они Бахи и Бетховены, но по сравнению с Чик Уэббом, Луи Армстронгом, Дюком Эллингтоном... с Би Би Кингом, Дж. Ли Хукером, Дж. Хендриксом - они те самые "3 блатных аккорда" и есть.

З.Ы. На вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные

----------


## Санников

> Блажен, кто *слушает и знает* серьёзную современную музыку!
> Впрочем, напрасная попытка - что-то  доказывать поклоннику так называемого русского рока... 
> 
> Напоминает историю, рассказанную другом. Сидел он как-то и слушал великую французскую группу Halloween (не путать с немецким Helloween). И пришёл к нему старый школьный товарищ, который считает, что в последний раз музыку на Земле писали в 1979 году, а потом, как только семёрка сменилась восьмёркой, что-то эдакое мистическое приключилось в мироздании. Щёлк - и музыку писать вдруг разучились. (Примерно такая же...  странность, как принципиально не слушать новые альбомы и считать верхом оригинальности и музыкального совершенства советскую клубную самодеятельность 80-х). Так вот, услышав первые же аккорды звучащего из колонок альбома "Merlin", товарищ-семидесятник молча рухнул в кресло, где целый час просидел с отвисшей челюстью, боясь проронить хоть одну нотку. Когда неповторимая рок-симфония окончилась, он спросил:
> - Что э-то бы-ло?
> - Halloween, французский прогрессив.
> - Господи! Именно о такой музыке я мечтал всю жизнь! Хочу этот винил! Как я мог такое пропустить?! А какой это год?
> - Девяносто четвёртый. Так что, заказать пластинку?
> Тут у друга наступил острый когнитивный диссонанс.  С минуту он издавал нечленораздельные звуки и в конце концов сказал:
> ...


Дмитрий! я как раз и говорил что рок-н-ролл не закончился ни с Элвисом, ни с Битлами, ни в 80х. Вы невнимательно читаете мои посты (перечитайте еще раз мой пост 372)  и ломитесь в открытую дверь. :Smilie:

----------


## Санников

> Хм... если сравнивать битлов с 3мя блатными аккордами, то соглашусь, что они Бахи и Бетховены, но по сравнению с Чик Уэббом, Луи Армстронгом, Дюком Эллингтоном... с Би Би Кингом, Дж. Ли Хукером, Дж. Хендриксом - они те самые "3 блатных аккорда" и есть.
> 
> З.Ы. На вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные


С Чик Уэббом, Сачмо, Дюком сравнили!!! Ну даете!!! Джаз - это Музыка с большой буквы, а рок-н-ролл - это совсем совсем другое и задачи его другие! Это как сравнивать пылесос или чайник с автомобилем и возмущаться почему они не ездят!!! Сравнивайте пылесосы с пылесосами, чайники с чайниками, автомобили с автомобилями. Сравните битлов с массой групп, которые существовали в 60е годы и играли рок-н-ролл и вы поймете почему в 2008 мы все еще говорим о битлах а о группе Флайен Сёкерс, современниках битлов, например,  не говорим вообще ничего.

----------


## Gaia

http://www.emusic.com/album/Lama-Tas.../10924520.html

----------


## Санников

2Дмитрий Кармапенко
И еще пару слов о "советской клубной самодеятельности". Англоязычный альбом БГ "Radio Silence" вошел  Билборд (200 лучших альбомов мира) в 90м. До сих пор это, насколько мне известно, из наших соотечественников повторили только Горький парк и Тату. "Звезду по имени Солнце" довольно успешно исполняет буржуйская боса-нова группа "Бразавиль". Цоя активно снимают японцы. В 20ке лучших японских песен за 2007 год слышал тему, конкретно содранную с Цоя. А "Навигатор"  БГ, записанный в Лондоне - это вообще образец того как надо работать со звуком. Так что с "самодеятельностью" это вы погорячились. Очень 
PS "Мне снится Басё с плакатом: Хочу быть как Цой!" (с)   :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дмитрий! я как раз и говорил что рок-н-ролл не закончился ни с Элвисом, ни с Битлами, ни в 80х. Вы невнимательно читаете мои посты (перечитайте еще раз мой пост 372)  и ломитесь в открытую дверь.


Runaway Totem, Malombra, упомянутый Halloween, Tale Cue и Clannad никаким боком не "рок-н-ролл", не "музыка бунта" и прочая прочая. Считать, что современная музыка с использованием современных инструментов непременно должна отвечать каким-то рокерским канонам - заблуждение.  :Cool: 

А русский рок (за исключением тех русских групп, которые качественно и профессионально играли в канонических западных стилях) это не рок и вообще не музыка. Исключение - гениальный во всех отношениях "Калинов Мост" и пара (не больше!) более-менее цельных и профессиональных альбомов "Аквариума". Тексты и вправду были сильной стороной многих русских групп, при этом так и не научившихся делать *му-зы-ку*.

Поклонники "русского рока" кричат: фу, Земфира, "Мультфильмы" и "Звери" - рокопопс, примитив! Позвольте, этот рокопопс - прямой продолжатель музыкальных традиций "русского рока", и не слышать прямую связь с теми же "Кино" и "ДДТ" может только глухой. Просто атмосферы андерграунда больше нет, инструменты получше стали, тексты похуже. В музыкальном отношении "русский рок" за редким исключением и есть слегка утяжелённая бардовская песня и гаражно-подвальный попс, 20 лет продержавший страну в какой-то культурной резервации.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

"Навигатор" БГ - пример того, как можно лабать примитивные частушки на современном оборудовании, не более того.  :Smilie:  Чем он и занимался почти все 90-е годы. Сравните с такими действительно талантливыми альбомами "Аквариума" (не только БГ!), как "Равноденствие", разница видна сразу.

----------


## Санников

> "Навигатор" БГ - пример того, как можно лабать примитивные частушки на современном оборудовании, не более того.  Чем он и занимался почти все 90-е годы. Сравните с такими действительно талантливыми альбомами "Аквариума" (не только БГ!), как "Равноденствие", разница видна сразу.


Про тексты  и музыку в "Навигаторе" я не сказал не слова! Про данный альбом я говорю именно в контексте работы со звуком. Тому что творят там БГ и звукооператоры - может позавидовать студийная запись Венского симфонического оркестра! Это к вопросу о "самодеятельности". А если уж вы переходите на творчество БГ, то и "Равноденствие" 88г - не фонтан. Имхо, этот альбом начало конца Бориса Борисыча. "День серебра" 84г и "Дети декабря" 85г - это я еще понимаю.

----------


## Санников

> Runaway Totem, Malombra, упомянутый Halloween, Tale Cue и Clannad никаким боком не "рок-н-ролл", не "музыка бунта" и прочая прочая. Считать, что современная музыка с использованием современных инструментов непременно должна отвечать каким-то рокерским канонам - заблуждение. 
> 
> А русский рок (за исключением тех русских групп, которые качественно и профессионально играли в канонических западных стилях) это не рок и вообще не музыка. Исключение - гениальный во всех отношениях "Калинов Мост" и пара (не больше!) более-менее цельных и профессиональных альбомов "Аквариума". Тексты и вправду были сильной стороной многих русских групп, при этом так и не научившихся делать *му-зы-ку*.
> 
> Поклонники "русского рока" кричат: фу, Земфира, "Мультфильмы" и "Звери" - рокопопс, примитив! Позвольте, этот рокопопс - прямой продолжатель музыкальных традиций "русского рока", и не слышать прямую связь с теми же "Кино" и "ДДТ" может только глухой. Просто атмосферы андерграунда больше нет, инструменты получше стали, тексты похуже. В музыкальном отношении "русский рок" за редким исключением и есть слегка утяжелённая бардовская песня и гаражно-подвальный попс, 20 лет продержавший страну в какой-то культурной резервации.


Я уже говорил выше, что рок-н-ролл - это даже не музыка, а образ жизни. Вы сами подтвердили мой тезис. Почему "Звери" и другие вами перечисленные товарисчи- это не рок-н-ролл? Не потому что у них какая то не "рокерская" музыка. Нет. А потому что протестовать то им не против чего.  Их все в принципе устраивает.В то время как БГ продолжает это делать (в промежутке между стебовыми столь презираемыми вами "частушками") Послушайте его "Голову Альфреда Гарсии". Там все понятно. Рок-н-ролл жив! А вот "Калинов мост" - действительно сложно отнести к какому либо музыкальному направлению, в том числе року.

----------


## Санников

2Дмитрий Кармапенко
И про отсутствие музыки в русском роке готов поспорить. БГ, Крем, Цой - прекрасные мелодисты. Боса-нова - очень мелодичный стиль. Если б у Цоя не было хороших мелодий, "Бразавиль" бы его не переигрывал. Мало ли материала для боса-нова группы?! Согласен, что туго обстоит дело с мелодиями у Нау и Калинова моста. Но это не повод заявлять что русский рок - это "стихи под гитару".

----------


## Ондрий

2Санников

Рок-н-ролл это не всегда только "протестовать".

И кроме джаза, я битлов сравнил и с блюзменами и, если хотите, с тем же рок-н-роллом от Чака Берри и Дж. Ли Льюиса - уж "молодежней и современней" музыки тогда не было.
---------

Про русский рок: если убрать у наших Цоев, Шевчуков, Кинчевых, и т.д. слова из песен, то слушать такую музыку довольно трудно. Были пара-тройка кое-как интересных идей в муз. плане, но не более. Из профессионально игравших хорошо - Ария 1 в 1 воровала музыку у Iron Maiden, отделившийся от нее потом Мастер - 1й свой альбом 1 в 1 сдернул со Slayer/Reign in blood/.
Поздние и более "правильной" тяжести российские группы все так же не имеют своего лица. Как максимум, ввинчивают "народные мотивы" группы имеющие явно нац. оттенок. (Темнозор например ничо так играет, но.... все я это 1000 раз где-то слышал раньше)

----------


## Санников

> 2Санников
> 
> Рок-н-ролл это не всегда только "протестовать".
> 
> И кроме джаза, я битлов сравнил и с блюзменами и, если хотите, с тем же рок-н-роллом от Чака Берри и Дж. Ли Льюиса - уж "молодежней и современней" музыки тогда не было.
> ---------
> 
> Про русский рок: если убрать у наших Цоев, Шевчуков, Кинчевых, и т.д. слова из песен, то слушать такую музыку довольно трудно. Были пара-тройка кое-как интересных идей в муз. плане, но не более. Из профессионально игравших хорошо - Ария 1 в 1 воровала музыку у Iron Maiden, отделившийся от нее потом Мастер - 1й свой альбом 1 в 1 сдернул со Slayer/Reign in blood/.
> Поздние и более "правильной" тяжести российские группы все так же не имеют своего лица. Как максимум, ввинчивают "народные мотивы" группы имеющие явно нац. оттенок. (Темнозор например ничо так играет, но.... все я это 1000 раз где-то слышал раньше)


1. Целевая аудитория "Цоев, Шевчуков, Кинчивых" - это 14-20летние + те кому иногда хочется встряхнуться и вспомнить "лета младые". Эта музыка протеста. В этом возрасте вообще не имеет значение красивость той или иной музыки. (Хотя из названной тройки, повторюсь, у Цоя мелодика неплохая). 18летний молодой человек бунтующий против общества не будет слушать изящную красивую музыку Дюка Эллингтона, Майлса Девиса итп. Рок-н-ролл - нужен и важен. Он не претендует на высокое искусство. Но мне приятно что он есть. 

2. А по поводу "тяжелой" музыки, выросшей из древнего древа рок-н-ролла - изначально ее звучание уже само по себе было протестом. В этом был ее смысл. Так тогда не играл никто. Это бросало вызов всей музыке и этим было интересно. Но, извините, при все уважении к такой музыке, это не музыка!  :Wink:   А сейчас, этот "тяжелый" протест выродился в клоунаду стариков с лысинами и косичками из остатков волос. Печальное зрелище.  :Cry:

----------


## Fat

> но.... все я это 1000 раз где-то слышал раньше)


Это как раз вполне нормально, ведь все звуки - мантра, а?  :Cool:

----------


## Fat

А вот эту зачетную тетеньку кажется никто не упоминал...

----------


## Ондрий

> Это как раз вполне нормально, ведь все звуки - мантра, а?


можно начинать повторять:
- Зайка моя, я твой зайчик... (С)

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Fat

> - Зайка моя, я твой зайчик... (С)


На самом деле это сакральный язык посвященных, вот евреи, например, никогда не произносят имя б-га, а используют вместо него заменители, типа Адонай, Саваоф и т.д. здесь таже фигня, истинный смысл
-Мудрость моя я твой метод...
Или для представителей других конфэсссий
-Шакти моя я твой Шивва...
 :Big Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRVxFspohoo
Disclaimer(отмазка): Ссылка на видео дана в ознакомительных целях и не является пропагандой небуддийских учений  :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

> Хм... если сравнивать битлов с 3мя блатными аккордами, то соглашусь, что они Бахи и Бетховены, но по сравнению с Чик Уэббом, Луи Армстронгом, Дюком Эллингтоном... с Би Би Кингом, Дж. Ли Хукером, Дж. Хендриксом - они те самые "3 блатных аккорда" и есть.


Ну, если про аккорды, то чего сложного в гармонической структуре пьес, которые исполняли Би Би Кинг и Дж. Ли Хукер? Музыканты они очень разные, но корень у них один - именно три (классическая форма блюза) аккорда. Эллингтон был новатор, в какой-то степени, наверное, Хендрикс. Но, так сказать, понты здесь не к месту: тут блатные аккорды, тут не блатные... Вы не там сравниваете. Все это эстрадная музыка и в своих выразительных средствах она достаточно скупа (причем, у Битлз палитра была пошире чем у тех, кого вы упомянули). Пишу все это и слушаю "Садко" Римского-Корсакова, вот где выразительные средства.

----------


## Ондрий

дело то не в "наворотах"....

хомуз вообще дает 1ну ноту.. а что в итоге то получается?.....

----------


## Поляков

> дело то не в "наворотах"....
> 
> хомуз вообще дает 1ну ноту.. а что в итоге то получается?.....


Могу предположить, что получается одна нота. :Smilie:  

Дело, наверное, действительно не в "наворотах". С другой строны, музыка это же "разновидность искусства, воплощающая идейно-эмоциональное содержание в звуковых художественных образах". Т.е. передать в музыке всю полноту идей и эмоциональных состояний переполняющих композитора или исполнителя, можно только имея под рукой развитый арсенал выразительных средств. В музыке для этого все есть: лад, ритм, метр, темп, динамика, тембр, тональность, мелодия, гармония, полифония, инструментовка и т.п. И от того насколько музыкант умеет ими свободно распоряжаться, зависит "качество" музыки. Ведь можно сказать "О, клевая телка", а можно:

И каждый вечер, в час назначенный
(Иль это только снится мне?),
Девичий стан, шелками схваченный,
В туманном движется окне.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А по поводу "тяжелой" музыки... извините, при все уважении к такой музыке, это не музыка!


Не извиню, не забуду и не прощу.  :Smilie:   :Mad: 
Это Deep Purple, Uriah Heep, Rainbow, Dio, Black Sabbath, Ozzy, Whitesnake и Kingdom Come не музыка?? Led Zeppelin не музыка? Paradise Lost не музыка? Упомянутые Malombra и французский Halloween не музыка? "Оргия Праведников" и "Чёрный Обелиск" не музыка? Вы бы молчали насчёт лысин и косичек - сами рассуждаете, как законченный старпёр, намертво застрявший в западных 60-х и советских 80-х. Вы хоть раз видели живьём Дио? или нынешних Deep Purple и Uriah Heep?

Ей-богу, меня просто бесят люди, которые с авторитетным, непререкаемым видом рассуждают о вещах, в которых ну ни бельмеса не смыслят. Слушал я в своё время до дыр ваш "Навигатор". Никакой звуковой крутизны там нет, и услышать её на таком убогом музыкальном материале невозможно в принципе - так же, как невозможно оценить качество крутых наушников или колонок, поставив рэп или диско.

----------


## Akimi

Транс и мантры (индия, тибет) еще немного Lюk и Oi Va Voi 
Когда совсем все плохо 30 seconds to mars  :Wink:

----------


## Санников

:Mad: 


> Не извиню, не забуду и не прощу.  
> Это Deep Purple, Uriah Heep, Rainbow, Dio, Black Sabbath, Ozzy, Whitesnake и Kingdom Come не музыка?? Led Zeppelin не музыка? Paradise Lost не музыка? Упомянутые Malombra и французский Halloween не музыка? "Оргия Праведников" и "Чёрный Обелиск" не музыка? Вы бы молчали насчёт лысин и косичек - сами рассуждаете, как законченный старпёр, намертво застрявший в западных 60-х и советских 80-х. Вы хоть раз видели живьём Дио? или нынешних Deep Purple и Uriah Heep?
> 
> Ей-богу, меня просто бесят люди, которые с авторитетным, непререкаемым видом рассуждают о вещах, в которых ну ни бельмеса не смыслят. Слушал я в своё время до дыр ваш "Навигатор". Никакой звуковой крутизны там нет, и услышать её на таком убогом музыкальном материале невозможно в принципе - так же, как невозможно оценить качество крутых наушников или колонок, поставив рэп или диско.


Дип пепл и Лед Зеппелеин - "тяжелезна" ?????? С каких это пор так стало? Пёплы - просто хард-рок, ну звучат там гитары чуть пожестче обычного и что? Про Лед Зепелен вообще молчу. Где у них вы усмотрели "тяжесть"  недоумеваю! Парадайз лост - откровенная залепуха, состоящая вся из музыкальных штампов и уж точно ничего нового в музыку не внесшая. Все эти "мегазвезды" - Дип Пеплы, Юрайа Хип, Назареты, Скорпы итд итп. сейчас колесят по сибирским захолустным городам и стригут последнюю могущую быть ими состриженной капусту благодаря таким восторженным воздыхателям как вы. 
PS Старичков из Дип пепл не только видел "живьем" , но и возил на Байкал. Милые такие, жизнерадостные  в жизни старички. Но уж сидели бы, ей богу, на пенсии, не позорили бы ни себя ни свое героическое прошлое.
PPS И еще раз вам говорю - читайте внимательно мои посты. В каких 60х я застрял???? Я вам про дядьку в Киеве, а вы мне про бузину в огороде. Не приписывайте мне вашего собственного, как вы "изящно" выразились "старпёрства".  :Mad:

----------


## Санников

2Дмитрий Кармапенко 
И вообще, тут уже верно сказали - хотите слушать уж совсем настоящую музыку, чмыритесь "частушек" БГ - слушайте классику. Это действительно музыка. А не притягивайте за уши до ранга высокого эстетического искусства Лост пэрэдайз. Это смешно!

----------


## Поляков

> Про Лед Зепелен вообще молчу. Где у них вы усмотрели "тяжесть"  недоумеваю!


Самый тяжелый коллектив из мне известных. Имхо, конечно. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNj9R...eature=related
Мне кажется всякие Carcass и Megadeth отдыхают.

----------


## Санников

Интересные версии национальных гимнов США, Великобритании, Германии, Франции, *России*, Испании, Италии, Турции, Израиля, Китая и Японии в альбоме "Volk"словенского "Laibach". Хорошо слушать с утра, когда встаешь на работу  :Smilie: 
http://www.altrock.ru/review/review58.htm

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Парадайз лост - откровенная залепуха, состоящая вся из музыкальных штампов и уж точно ничего нового в музыку не внесшая.


Ну да, конечно, куда таким альбомам, как Icon и Dragonian Times, до великого мелодиста, гитариста и аранжировщика Цоя!  :Big Grin:  После Dragonian Times они, конечно, сильно сдали, но эти два альбома - весьма весомый вклад в современную музыку. А кроме них есть в металле ещё и Therion с такими альбомами, как Sirius B и Lemuria. Есть Dream Theater - слышали про таких? Тоже "не музыка"?




> Дип пепл и Лед Зеппелеин - "тяжелезна" ?????? С каких это пор так стало? Пёплы - просто хард-рок


Если вы не в курсе, что хард-рок переводится как "тяжёлый рок", не знаю, о чём дальше говорить. 




> сидели бы, ей богу, на пенсии, не позорили бы ни себя ни свое героическое прошлое.


Лучшего звука, чем на концертах Deep Purple и Dio, я в жизни не слышал, а драйв и исполнительское мастерство не пропьёшь, ни один из "русских рокеров" и рядом не валялся.

От того, что музыка написана давно, она не перестаёт быть Музыкой. И ставить пёплов и хипов на одну доску с попснюками Scorpions и тупарями Nazareth, которые после первых двух интересных альбомов ничего хорошего не сделали, ну никак низзя.

----------


## Санников

2Дмитрий Кармапенко
Хард, оказывается, переводится как "тяжелый" ???? Ну и нууу!!!! А я и не знал. Ну вот видите как хорошо что вы меня просветили, а то быжил так всю жизнь и не знал.  :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 
Когда был придуман термин хард-рок, еще никто и в помине не знал, какая по-настоящему тяжелая музыка появится потом. 
Я не знаю чем вам насолили русские рокеры. Видимо что то личное  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Не пойму только одного: ЧТО ВЫ ПРЕДЛАГАЕТЕ? ЛИКВИДИРОВАТЬ РУССКИЙ РОК КАК ЯВЛЕНИЕ????

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Как переводится слово hard* - в том числе как "тяжёлый".
"Тяжёлый рок" - общепринятый русский перевод термина hard rock:
http://multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=1&l2=2&s=hard+rock
В расширенном значении термин "тяжёлый рок" охватывает всю тяжёлую музыку.

Ничего личного, просто русский рок - это не музыка, а культурное явление совершенно иного порядка, и оценивать его стоит, руководствуясь не музыкальными критериями, а какими-то иными. Я люблю Цоя, Шевчука, Летова, Башлачёва, Науменко и "Нау", обожаю БГ даже в частушечной ипостаси, просто понимаю: *музыка* тут ни при чём. Если убрать тексты, личное обаяние авторов и атмосферу эпохи, ни-че-го не останется.

А вот например  "Калинов Мост" - это музыка, тонкая и самобытная. Металлический "Чёрный Обелиск" - безусловно, музыка. И при этом тексты Ревякина и Крупнова, мягко говоря, не подкачали. 

Я предлагаю не путать музыку и другие "явления", только и всего.

----------


## Санников

> *Как переводится слово hard* - в том числе как "тяжёлый".
> "Тяжёлый рок" - общепринятый русский перевод термина hard rock:
> http://multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=1&l2=2&s=hard+rock
> В расширенном значении термин "тяжёлый рок" охватывает всю тяжёлую музыку.
> 
> Ничего личного, просто русский рок - это не музыка, а культурное явление совершенно иного порядка, и оценивать его стоит, руководствуясь не музыкальными критериями, а какими-то иными. Я люблю Цоя, Шевчука, Летова, Башлачёва, Науменко и "Нау", обожаю БГ даже в частушечной ипостаси, просто понимаю: *музыка* тут ни при чём. Если убрать тексты, личное обаяние авторов и атмосферу эпохи, ни-че-го не останется.
> 
> А вот например  "Калинов Мост" - это музыка, тонкая и самобытная. Металлический "Чёрный Обелиск" - безусловно, музыка. И при этом тексты Ревякина и Крупнова, мягко говоря, не подкачали. 
> 
> Я предлагаю не путать музыку и другие "явления", только и всего.


Согласен, русский рок - не музыка а культурное явление. Примерно об этом я и говорил (мой термин был -"образ жизни"). А равно и западный рок не музыка. Музыка тут тоже не при чем.  Хотите музыку - идите в консерваторию. Ну или в крайнем случае на джаз.

----------


## Ондрий

чтобы ликвидировать некое явление - оно как минимум должно существовать

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А вообще умоляю: скачайте и внимательно послушайте *вот этот альбом*, а то мне вас просто жалко, ей-богу.

И чтобы не писать в следующий раз чушь, что тяжёлая музыка вообще не музыка - "моментально вот эту штучку" (с) проф. Преображенский:
Раз
Два
Три
"И если вы скажете, что это плохо, вы мой кровный враг на всю жизнь" (с) проф. Преображенский

Ну а если и после этого хватит совести рассуждать о каком-то серьёзном вкладе Цоя или Бутусова в мировую рок-музыку... Даже не знаю...  :Confused:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Хотите музыку - идите в консерваторию. Ну или в крайнем случае на джаз.


Ещё один совершенно нелепый и вредный штамп. Кстати, я как раз больше по части классики.  :Cool: 

Типа если симфонический оркестр - это музыка, а если синтезаторы и гитары - уже нет.

----------


## Поляков

> Ничего личного, просто русский рок - это не музыка, а культурное явление


Не могу согласитья. Звуки Му коллектив уровня Tolking Heads. У Кино есть отличные записи, мне вот нравится и я иногда переслушиваю пластинку "Ночь". Какие претензии есть к этой музыке? Отличная музыка, отличные музыканты. Был и есть великолепный Аукцыон, превосходная музыка.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Всё познаётся в сравнении.  :Cool: 

Ещё раз о "настоящем, классическом искусстве"...
*Из интервью композитора Владимира Мартынова*

_В наше время академические концерты превратилась в одну из отраслей индустрии шоу-бизнеса, куда вкладываются огромные средства. Это особенно заметно на Западе, где люди приходят на концерт вовсе не затем, чтобы услышать музыку. Для них это своеобразный ритуал, подтверждающий их участие в культурной жизни. Подобная индустрия сложилась в конце XVIII - начале XIX века. Как раз в это время появились музеи: галерея Уффици, Прадо, Лувр. Филармонические общества, концертные залы и платные концерты. (Кстати, в это же время возникло и понятие "публика". Не надо думать, что это вечная категория.) Концертные залы стали идеальным пространством для симфоний Бетховена или Брамса. Музыкальные инструменты тоже были рассчитаны на исполнение этой музыки. Когда появились сочинения композиторов ХХ века, исполнители поняли: им гораздо выгоднее исполнять классику двух предшествующих столетий. Так родилась идея о великой и вечно живой классической музыке, которую они должны вечно исполнять. И публичного концерта - вечной, идеальной формы бытования музыки. Этого принципа придерживалось большинство музыкантов. Например, Герберт фон Караян вообще не играл современных сочинений (он сделал исключение только для Бартока и Хиндемита, записав диск с их музыкой). Получилось, что современная музыка недостойна внимания великих исполнителей. В наше время индустрия классической музыки направлена исключительно на воспроизводство самой себя.
(...)
Вы думаете, что классическая музыка и академические исполнители - это нечто универсальное? На самом деле это достаточно локальные явления: они отжили свой век и должны исчезнуть. Но получается, что, умирая, они тянут всех за собой, как покойник из дурного сновидения. 

- Вы действительно считаете, что классическая музыка отжила свой век?
- Да, потому что она, превратившись в чистое искусство, потеряла связь с человеческой жизнью. А потребитель классической музыки напоминает калеку. У Гофмана есть новелла "Угловая комната": калека сидит у окна и наблюдает за идущей по улице толпой. Заядлый меломан - точно такой же калека. Он вынужден полтора часа неподвижно сидеть и сосредоточенно слушать. Публика приходит на концерт, развертывает программки. Жизнь останавливается, и начинается музыка. Весь этот ритуал мне уже невмоготу.

- Выходит, музыка умерла, пришел конец времени композиторов, заодно с ними вымирают исполнители классической музыки, и нам ничего не остается, как посыпать голову пеплом и оплакать умирающую культуру? 
- Мне не хочется, чтобы вы воспринимали мои слова так погребально. У музыки огромное количество прекрасных перспектив, просто они находятся за гранью уже известных форм и пространств. К примеру, партитуры сейчас никому не нужны. Но музыка не всегда должна быть письменно зафиксированной. Без этого обходятся традиционные культуры, джаз- и рок-музыканты. Великих джазменов Джимми Хендрикса или Телониуса Монка вообще бессмысленно записывать. В их выступлениях главное - артикуляция и способы звукоизвлечения. А если в концертных залах уже давно ничего нового не происходит, значит, пришло время для поиска новых пространств и ситуаций. (...) Этот гордиев узел нашего времени надо разрубить, создав новое пространство для исполнения музыки. Главное - разломать концертную ситуацию, расшевелить зрителя, который неподвижно сидит, устремив взгляд на сцену. (...) Конечно, академическим людям вроде меня нужно учиться у музыкантов, исполняющих рок или джаз.
(...)
Старинная музыка тоже составляет альтернативу классической музыке и гораздо теснее связана с жизнью. Обратите снимание, что в XVI - XVII веках практически не было специальных сцен для концертов. Музыка звучала в дворцовых залах. А "Гольдберг-вариации" - одно из самых феерических и грандиозных произведений Баха - были написаны, чтобы развлечь русского посла Разумовского, страдающего бессонницей. Это произведение играли вечерами в комнате рядом со спальней посла. Я считаю подобные ситуации идеальными. По-моему, сейчас главная задача композитора - создать новую ситуацию звучания музыки, вырваться за рамки концерта и найти новое пространство. Тот, кому удастся это сделать, будет настоящим героем._

----------


## sergey

to Поляков: была еще великолепная питерская группа "Джунгли" с гитаристом Андреем Отряскиным, которая играла инструментальную музыку (пели кажется тоже). 
http://music.km.ru/Encyclop.asp?Topic=topic_rock_115
Я один раз в Риге на их концерте был.

----------


## Dondhup

Искусство в целом и музыка в частности не существовали сами по себе, а были связаны с духовной практикой. Когда эта связь теряется искусство становиться мертвым  :Smilie:

----------


## Санников

> А вообще умоляю: скачайте и внимательно послушайте *вот этот альбом*, а то мне вас просто жалко, ей-богу.
> 
> И чтобы не писать в следующий раз чушь, что тяжёлая музыка вообще не музыка - "моментально вот эту штучку" (с) проф. Преображенский:
> Раз
> Два
> Три
> "И если вы скажете, что это плохо, вы мой кровный враг на всю жизнь" (с) проф. Преображенский
> 
> Ну а если и после этого хватит совести рассуждать о каком-то серьёзном вкладе Цоя или Бутусова в мировую рок-музыку... Даже не знаю...


Покажите мне мой пост где я рассуждал о вкладе Цоя в "*мировую* рок-музыку"!!! Настоятельно требую показать где я об этом говорил???? Где??? А про Бутусова я вообще не упоминал! Ни разу!!!! У меня складывается стойкое убеждение, что кроме своих постов вы вообще ничего внимательно не читаете. Цой имел огромнейшее значение в *российской* рок музыке. С этим, я надеюсь, вы спорить не будете? 
А вы всерьез считаете, что Дип пепл внес серьезный вклад в мировую  (уберем слово рок) музыку? В рок-музыку, как соцявление - не спорю. Но не в МУЗЫКУ! Это смешно, простите, ставить Дип пепл в один ряд с классикой и джазом! Просто смешно!!!
Да и Калинов мост, которым вы тут машете как флагом - вот уж точно новосибирская самодеятельность. Гонят эдакую псевдосибирскую лубочную "экзотику" для маасквичей. Я не знаю где вы там вообще разглядели хоть какое то подобие музыки. Валяется вон у меня их диск мп3. Из всех альбомов 2-3 песни еще как то можно назвать песнями. Остальное - стихи под гитару.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ну смешно так смешно, я вижу, переубеждать вас бесполезно. А мне смешны ваши примитивные штампы. Ну кто, спрашивается, вам сказал, что настоящая музыка - это только джаз или только последние 200 лет европейской музыки? Почему? Только потому, что, мол, круто и престижно это слушать? Что за кондовый догматизм, который сейчас среди самих музыкантов-классиков ещё поискать надо?

Если восхваляя поистине лубочный "Навигатор" БГ, вы считаете "лубочной псевдосибирской экзотикой" такие альбомы, как "Дарза" или "Оружие", вам просто медведь на ухо наступил, тут спорить не о чем. И я, кстати, не ма-асквич.  :Smilie:  Классическую музыку исполняю и слушаю, сколько себя помню.

ЗЫ. А ссылочки всё-таки посмотрите, в первую очередь концертник Halloween'а. Вдруг всё-таки проймёт...

----------


## Ондрий

Санников - успокойтесь!  :Smilie: 
В вопросах вкусов нельзя никому ничего доказать - это просто глупо. Как глупо кричать и спорить о достоинствах жареной картошки по сравнению с тушеными омарами.

Можно только обмениваться мнениями. Декларировать их - "я люблю это, и не любю то, потому, что..... ... потому, что... я человек такой... таков мой жизненный опыт и мировозрение."

Я вот лично БГ считаю вообще полной лажей, профанацией как музыки, так и смыслов.. закос под псевдо-элитарность, который на деле просто пшик.. А Бутусов - так вообще некрасивый ниразу 3х нотный депрессняк для девочек и мальчиков с неразделенной любовью. 

И че теперь - будете мне доказывать обратное?  :Smilie: 

Лучше  этого ваще ничего нет!

----------


## Поляков

> to Поляков: была еще великолепная питерская группа "Джунгли" с гитаристом Андреем Отряскиным, которая играла инструментальную музыку (пели кажется тоже). 
> http://music.km.ru/Encyclop.asp?Topic=topic_rock_115
> Я один раз в Риге на их концерте был.


Вот здесь можнопослушать пару композиций. Басист из "Джунглей" потом в "Кино" играл.

----------


## Поляков

> Ещё раз о "настоящем, классическом искусстве"...


Не слишком оригинально. Мне тут попалась замечательная книга "Я - композитор" Артура Ониггера, там, имхо, не так банально.

----------


## Санников

2 shubhar
Про Бутусова полностью согласен с Вами. Я про него вообще ни слова не говорил. Это господин Кармапенко мне его почему то приписывает. И вы теперь вслед за ним. А БГ многие считают "лажей". Мне это нисколько не мешает слушать его ранние альбомы. 

2 Дмитрий Кармапенко
Борис Борисыч человек с огромным чувством юмора. "Навигатор" - очень прикольная стебовая стилизация по  лубок. А "Калинов мост" - псевдосибирский квасной лубок из сугубо индустриального города Новосибирска, исполняемый на полном серьезе. Это и смешно и грустно.

----------


## Юань Дин

Месяц назад попал мне в руки фильм "Тур" о последнем концерте гр. "Аквариум". Было здорово.

----------


## Dondhup

"Я вот лично БГ считаю вообще полной лажей, профанацией как музыки, так и смыслов.. закос под псевдо-элитарность, который на деле просто пшик.. "
А я БГ люблю  :Smilie:  И русский рок которому Вы отказали в существовании то же люблю.
Может быть потому что я родился и всю жизнь прожил в Петербурге  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> У Битлз есть какая-то странная магия


Да, магия денег. Ахамкара.

----------


## Маша_ла

Элвис Пресли форевер!!!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Просто интересно: ну что, кто-нибудь послушал по ссылке концертник Halloween? Можно после этого говорить, что если на современной музыке нет ярлычка "джаз" или "классика", то она по определению примитивна?

В нагрузку: ещё один гениальный альбом гениальной группы. Имеющий уши да слышит.

----------


## Alex

Я послушал. Мне не понравилось  :Mad: . Но это ни о чем не говорит - только о том, что "не моё". А так я с Вами в целом согласен.

----------


## Поляков

> Просто интересно: ну что, кто-нибудь послушал по ссылке концертник Halloween?


Концертник французских Halloween мне не удалось послушать (nnm почему-то не пускает), но послушал фрагменты из альбома Merlin. Не в восторге, если честно. Прошу меня простить, но я только что больше двух часов ехал с дачи и слушал в машине King Crimson и Mahavishnu (может быть самая лучшая музыка для дороги и самое органичное сочетание рок-бэнда и оркестра, которое я слышал).

----------


## Поляков

Еще бы хотелось дать ссылку на музыку замечательной российской группы "Вермишель Оркестра". Прошлым летом руководитель коллектива Сергей Щураков (многие, наверное, слышали его аккордеон в записях гр. Аквариум) умер и группа прекратила свою деятельность. "Мария", "Византия", "Окарина".

----------


## Ноки

http://ariom.ru/forum/t21478.html&highlight=  Sarva Antah - Mantras From Tibet (2003) 

Vajra Guru Mantra

----------


## Ersh

Atari Teenage Riot!

----------


## Иван Ран

Нет их уже, к сожалению, один Алек Эмпаэр делает что-то заметное ((.

----------


## Поляков

> Atari Teenage Riot!


Напомнил  :Smilie:  - It's all I need right now - too drunk to fuck. Кассета со сборником "Give Me Convenience or Give Me Death" была первой купленой на деньги, которые мы с одноклассником отняли у какого-то пассажира в метро. Viva Las Vegas!!!

Police Truck!!!!!!!!!!

California Uber Alles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Carter power will soon go away
I will be Fuhrer one day
I will command all of you
Your kids will meditate in school
Your kids will meditate in school!

[Chorus:]
California Uber Alles
California Uber Alles
Uber Alles California
Uber Alles California

Zen fascists will control you
100% natural
You will jog for the master race
And always wear the happy face!

...

Come quietly to the camp
You'd look nice as a drawstring lamp
Don't you worry, it's only a shower
For your clothes here's a pretty flower.

DIE on organic poison gas...

----------


## Fritz

Хорошая пестня - про Калифорнию. Про что она, Поляков, не подскажешь?

----------


## Поляков

> Хорошая пестня - про Калифорнию. Про что она, Поляков, не подскажешь?


Текст можно прочитать здесь. Сама песня (если отбросить политическую ситуацию в США на момент написания), разумеется, о том как личные пристрасти могут ограничить пристрастия многих других.  :Smilie: 

PS. Лампу из человечской кожи, также как и мыло и шиньоны Made in Auschwitz, можно увидеть в Военно-историческом музее артиллерии, инженерных войск и войск связи, напротив петропавловки (ежедневно кроме понедельника и вторника, с 11 до 18, вход 50 руб).

----------


## Fritz

Пространновато. А какова была политситуация в США, а точнее в обозначеном штате? Какие пристрастия?

----------


## Поляков

> Пространновато. А какова была политситуация в США, а точнее в обозначеном штате? Какие пристрастия?


Пристрастия следующие - пакет (желательно из Чуйской долины), два стакана семечек, 2-литровая бутылка колы, плейер Aiwa, крыша сквота на владимирском и никакой школы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Да уж, образование и ситуация в школах Калифорнии отвратительные, даже дикие.

----------


## Поляков

> Да уж, образование и ситуация в школах Калифорнии отвратительные, даже дикие.


Ситуация универсальная. Точнао такая же, которая нам помогает понимать древнего человека, жаившего на территроии современной Индии.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Пёс Му его знает, но люблю и БГ, и «Калинов Мост», хотя... больше задним числом.  :Smilie: 
Так вот, о БГ. Замечательный, по мне, текст к очень скромной по музыке его песне (из «Десяти стрел», что ли): «Чем ты был занят? Я лился, как вода...»

Если же кому нужен линк на два его чудесных (по мне же  :Smilie: ) давних уже буддийских альбома «Прибежище» и Bardo — здесь.

----------


## Dondhup

Это одна из моих любимых песен.

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё чуток о мантрах: здесь их целый ворох, включая Праджняпарамиту.

Хочу также упомянуть несколько имён, живых в памяти с давних лет: 

— *Yma Sumak* (великая певица с почти пятиоктавным диапазоном, до сих пор жива); 
— *Pete (Peter) Seeger* (особо порадовал альбом Bruce Springsteen «We Shall Overcome - The Seeger Session»);
— *Piter Gabriel* PASSION (саундтрек к «Последнему искушению Христа» Мартина Скорцезе; там занятно: тема Bread And Wine [последний трек альбома], означена как курдская нар. песня, но мелодически неотличима от русской «Миленький ты мой...»  :Smilie: );
— *Aretha Franklin* Queen Of Soul;
— *«Берингов Пролив» (Bering Strait)*, виртуозная кантри-стилизация русск. нар. песен (много их видео есть на YouTube).

Ну, и древний любимый стандарт: When the Saints Go Marching In.  :Smilie: 
Упоминаю потому, что недавно нашёлся пер. первого куплета:

«Когда святые в рай идут,
Когда святые в рай идут,
Я среди них быть жажду, Отче,
Среди святых, что в рай идут!..»

 :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Your kids will meditate in school


Про всяческого рода kids вспомнилась великая песня группы Sham 69 "If the Kids are united"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Про всяческого рода kids вспомнилась великая песня группы Sham 69 "If the Kids are united"


Помнит ли уважаемый Ersh песню «Если бы парни всей Земли...»?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Аще кто вагнеролюбив, да приидет и насладится: сегодня я залил для страждущей и унывающей ваджрной сестры *61.39 Мб* истинно арийской музыки, прогоняющей прочь всякое уныние и душевную слабость. Пять любимых увертюр, вот только "Тристана и Изольды" в моей подборке нет, ибо девушке не в тему...

----------


## Ersh

> Помнит ли уважаемый Ersh песню «Если бы парни всей Земли...»?


Как человек на середине пятого десятка - разумеется!

----------


## Lara

Что-то вспомнился вдруг тур DM 2001.
Ну не удалось мне тогда доехать до Гамбурга...
но билетик на концерт остался  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Хороший был тур...Вот одна из ссылочек:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Gwc3tNLH4

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как человек на середине пятого десятка - разумеется!


Вот.  :Smilie:  У меня просто возникла ассоциация одного с другим...

----------


## Fritz

> Если же кому нужен линк на два его чудесных (по мне же ) давних уже буддийских альбома «Прибежище» и Bardo — здесь.


Интересно, чем же сейчас занят наш БГ, каким альбомом? Небось, теперь уже про Сатья Саи бабу?
 А в целом, БГ - в топку. Все его заслуги в жизни сводятся к привозу в Питер Чоки Ньима Ринпоче, в середине 90-х. Крайне ответственное было мероприятие.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Интересно, чем же сейчас занят наш БГ, каким альбомом? Небось, теперь уже про Сатья Саи бабу?
> А в целом, БГ - в топку. Все его заслуги в жизни сводятся к привозу в Питер Чоки Ньима Ринпоче, в середине 90-х. Крайне ответственное было мероприятие.


Мне вот для себя кажется, что если некий человек организовал *хотя бы одно* «крайне ответственное [...] мероприятие», связанное с чьим-либо приобщением к Дхарме, то брать на себя труд оценивать _все его заслуги_ в ещё не завершенной им жизни таким вот сугубым макаром (лихо херя, кроме прочего, всё остальное, пусть даже ничтожно малое, вроде всего-то двух дисков  :Smilie: ) — дело неблагое.

----------


## Fritz

А Вы что думаете, его всё ещё незавершённую жизнь формируют не все его заслуги, или, упаси Бог, не его заслуги?
Интересно ещё также что понимается под "приобщением к Дхарме". При чём здесь БГ, он что, Дхарма, или руководитель Дхармы, или некий проводник, звено, к Дхарме? Сейчас он, вестимо, к Сатья Саи бабе приобщает. Сатья Саи баб - это Дхарма?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А Вы что думаете, его всё ещё незавершённую жизнь формируют не все его заслуги, или, упаси Бог, не его заслуги?


Вопрос посторонний, т.к. речь (у меня) вообще не шла о его заслугах и/или их оценке.




> Интересно ещё также что понимается под "приобщением к Дхарме". При чём здесь БГ, он что, Дхарма, или руководитель Дхармы, или некий проводник, звено, к Дхарме?


Под деянием, *способствующим приобщением к Дхарме*, имелось в виду то самое «крайне ответственное мероприятие», _упомянутое Вами_, коему, _если верить Вам же_, *способствовал БГ*. Так понятнее?  :Smilie: 




> Сейчас он, вестимо, к Сатья Саи бабе приобщает. Сатья Саи баб - это Дхарма?


Опять посторонний вопрос: у меня нет желания как-либо оценивать личность и наставления, даваемые Сатья Саи. Мой уровень развития не позволяет мне давать, по меньшей мере публично, такие оценки.

И, на всяк случай, ещё одно пояснение: под _неблагим делом_ понималось _деяние неблагородное/неблагодарное_.

P.S. Давайте не будем выводить свои вкусовые пристрастия на уровень глобализации?
Это всего лишь просьба, дабы избежать излишних проекций, ибо любая — и особенно *тотально негативная* —  оценка, даваемая _публично_ человеком малоизвестным человеку известному, — не более чем проекция.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Это неправда, никого БГ к Саи Бабе не приобщает. Просто уважает этого учителя "как человека, обладающего определённой реализацией" и периодически к нему ездит. Причём давно начал.

Саи Рам - отец наш батюшка,
Кармапа - свет души.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Волков

вам хорошо о нем судить
а я о буддизме из песен БГ, считайте, узнал

----------


## Юй Кан

> вам хорошо о нем судить
> а я о буддизме из песен БГ, считайте, узнал


Во! Выходит, и сам БГ к Дхарме хоть как-то, но приобщает? =))

----------


## Fritz

БГ в деле Дхармы вообще ни при чём. К Дхарме приходят силой заслуг, а не усилиями БГ, а способствовать приобщению может только сам человек, а не БГ. 




> Саи Рам - отец наш батюшка,
> Кармапа - свет души.


Очень опасный стиль "приобщения к Дхарме". Эзотерический. Лучше бы БГ помалкивал или пел о тётках - это и было бы самым эффективным приобщением к Дхарме.

зы В любом случае, музыка БГ - отстой. "На западе" и поинтересней есть. Бони М или Абба куда поинтересней.

ззы нет, ну воткнуть ЕС Кармапу в один ряд с жуликом из Индии - коренное падение, а не хамство.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Он Саи Бабу воткнул в ряд с Кармапой, а не наоборот.  :Smilie:  Без фанатизма, плиз...

----------


## Fritz

А зачем он это сделал, от повышенной гениальности? Или интеллектуальной молодёжи так нравицо? Я бы вот не додумался, я мог бы совокупить Пугачёву, Гитлера и Сёко Асахару и пол вечера смеяться, но до таких сочетаний не додумался бы. Возникает вопрос - а в теме ли БГ, великий приобщитель наш? Можно ещё какие-нибудь приобщительные строки разобрать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

В теме, в теме. Кстати, на его счету очень хорошие переводы книг Чокьи Нима и Ургьена Тулку Ринпоче.

----------


## Fritz

С английского языка. Спасибо, конечно. Но: 


> Просто уважает этого учителя "как человека, обладающего определённой реализацией" и периодически к нему ездит.


 почему я не уважаю этого человека как обладающего определённой реализацией (реализацией чего?) и не езжу к нему? Может, я просто тупой или сам не в теме? )))) Почему ЕСДЛ и ЕСКармапа не ездят к этому учителю?))) Может и они не в теме? А этот учитель сам-то ездит к ЕСДЛ или это для него уже не тема?

зы А переводы надо будет ещё почитать. У меня есть они, купленные в его же магазинчике на Нарвской, в те далёкие времена. Неизвестно ещё что за переводы - каюсь, так и не дошли руки почитать. ))) Кстати, вот ещё одна заслуга БГ - продавал книги, Ламрим самый свежий у него всегда был и не только Ламрим.

----------


## Юй Кан

Давняя, почти уже увядшая праздная мечта: найти хотя бы аудио записи фолк-анс. Дм. Покровского тех времён, когда руководитель его был ещё жив (светлая ему память). 
Т.е. ищу именно фолк-записи этого ансамбля тех времён, без авангарда и поисков новых форм.  :Smilie: 

В результате поисков отыскалось четыре диска:

— Paul Winter Consort & Dm. Pokrovsky Singers, 1989;
— Faces of Russia, 1992;
— Igor Stravinsky - Les Noces, 1994;
— Mother Russia, 2001.

Если что из этого кому нужно — выложу куда-нибудь, коль подскажете куда именно... кроме RapidShare.  :Smilie: 

Заодно: может, кто знает, где сыскать записи молоканских песнопений?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> почему я не уважаю этого человека как обладающего определённой реализацией (реализацией чего?) и не езжу к нему?


Ваше личное дело, как и личное дело БГ, к кому он ездит. Не уподобляйтесь православным фанатикам.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Заодно: может, кто знает, где сыскать записи молоканских песнопений?


Даже знакомая солистка "Сирина", специалист по фольклору и духовным стихам, всё никак до этого раритета не доберётся. Говорит, что знает, где сыскать, и что это круто. Вроде как у хлыстов гимны были очень скучные, а у молокан - зело прекрасные.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Даже знакомая солистка "Сирина", специалист по фольклору и духовным стихам, всё никак до этого раритета не доберётся. Говорит, что знает, где сыскать, и что это круто. Вроде как у хлыстов гимны были очень скучные, а у молокан - зело прекрасные.


Тут вот какая штука: в 80-х сподобился посещать вечера, проводимые Моск. студией муз. импровизации при ДК «Москворечье». И, в ряду множества концертов джазовых музыкантов (практически — всех выдающихся джазменов СССР), был концерт анс. Дм. Покровского с «Арсеналом» Козлова. О Дм. Покровском я тогда понятия не имел, в отличие от «Арсенала».  :Smilie: 

Так вот, на концерт тот я чуток опоздал и, войдя в сумеречный зал, попал в полную непонятку: не мог понять _даже на каком языке_ поют со сцены, в джазовом сопровождении, четыре солиста! %)

Но по окончании распева всё пояснил сам Дмитрий: «Это была старинная молоканская молитва, найденная нами [не помню. — YK], кою Козлов со своею командой, естественно, сфьюжили, с нашего согласия...».

Т.е. ансамблю Покровского были ведомы и тексты (минимум — один), и нотные записи, и, видимо, имелись у них и фонограммы... Отчего, к слову, и вспомнил: тот распев запал в душу глубже всего, невзирая на фьюжн.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> Ваше личное дело, как и личное дело БГ, к кому он ездит. Не уподобляйтесь православным фанатикам.


Никто и не уподобляется, разумеется, пускай все ездят куда хотят, хоть в Турцию, я на другое хотел намекнуть в связи с музыкой, поездки БГ в Турцию и Индию были как бы разъяснительным вступлением. Так вот, я хотел перейти к вопросу культур трэгерства и искренности в итоге. Является ли БГ сам носителем культуры, которую двигает, что это за культура? Мне вот чуждо то, что он несёт, и творчество его не без фальши.

Кстати, про тёток у него лучше всего получается, пара песен мне даже понравились. Сколько он там жён сменил, тантрично-дзогченный наш эзотерический сатьясаибабист? Собиратель наш икон.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Дык "Сирин" когда-то и отпочковался от ансамбля Покровского, чтобы заниматься исключительно русской духовной музыкой. Короче, буду трясти знакомую, авось выпрошу. Мне тоже интересно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дык "Сирин" когда-то и отпочковался от ансамбля Покровского, чтобы заниматься исключительно русской духовной музыкой. Короче, буду трясти знакомую, авось выпрошу. Мне тоже интересно.


Я, в общем, краем уха про «Сирина» тож чуток знам, посему старался, без особой надёжи, косвенно как бы сподвигнуть Вас на... ядрёное сотрясанье древа с Сирином.  :Smilie: 
Спасибо за встречное движение, даж коль оно не увенчается...

----------


## Lara

Вот, кстати, тоже очень неплохое качество - просто и понятно  :Cool: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiG2VeNkLuE

----------


## Ноки

Klaus Schulze/Lisa Gerrard  "Farscape" 2СD  2008 г . Родоночальник музыкального направления Ambient Клаус и Лиза певица коллектива Dead Can Dance создали неверояный по красоте и величественный образ  сердца, проникающий через голос, ритм, и музыку в нас.
Быстрая закачка здесь: http://www.xorosho.com/2008/07/07/li...cape_2008.html

----------


## Вантус

Почитаю я Das Ich. Достойная музыка, достойные тексты. Ни одного живого инструмента. Стихи замечательного поэта Готфрида Бенна (Morgue). Чудесно. И солист выглядит колоритно - с ирокезом.

----------


## Doomboy

Дэз, блэк, дум, грайндкор

----------


## Ондрий

зачетная вещь: *In Extremo* - folk-metal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bri1...eature=related

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вот их истинное лицо: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ujl-...eature=related

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот их истинное лицо: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ujl-...eature=related


У меня их полная коллекция. Это левая песенка, их у них штук 10 за все творчество.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Extremo

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Мои музыкальные пристрастия можно посмотреть сдесь http://www.last.fm/user/bmmt
У кого на этом форуме есть аккаунт на Last.fm - давайте френдиться! :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

http://www.last.fm/user/andrewshubhar/library

еще хорошего дойчландфолька:
*Ohrenpeyn* 
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=JtfpZv...eature=related
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=oe_P11...eature=related

*corvus corax*
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=ME1q2L...eature=related
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=Eys0hl...eature=related
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=2jrTRg...eature=related

*Cultus Ferox*
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNbbk2...eature=related
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=l_xh_8...eature=related

----------


## Одинокий тигр

Раньше слушал рок и металл, но последние пару лет не могу, за исключением легких форм рока. Практически полностью перешел на Джаз и Блюз (жаль Блюза нет в списке, слушаю его почти постоянно), могу еще кантри послушать.

----------


## Артемий

Рок 60х-70х, джаз и иногда блюз

----------


## Александр С



----------


## DinDin

Недавно купила панфлейту. 

_Прихожу в магазин и говорю: "У вас флейты есть?"
Продавец: "Сейчас нет."

Я: "Сколько стоят?"
Продавец: "От 150 долларов."

Я:удивленно смотрю.
Он мне:"Что? Дорого?!!"

Я: "Конечно. Может это у вас какие-то эсклюзивные флейты?"
Он: "Нет. Обычные. А вам какая нужна?"

Я: "Деревянная."
Продавец: удивленно смотрит..._

Как оказалось, деревянные флейты не бывают (по словам продавца), а только панфлейты. В итоге я купила хорошую пластиковую панфлейту Ямаха.

P/S/ А вообще-то есть деревянная флейта - японская сякухати. Вот это именно ее я последнее время люблю послушать - музыку-медитацию на сякухати.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Продавец неточен.
Действительно, западная флейта сейчас делается из металла, в ней сложная система клапанов и поэтому она стоит недешево.
Но они бывают и деревянные.
Есть деревянные поперечные флейты, например, японская синобю. Продольные вообще в каждой культуре есть свои - масса свирелей, сопилок, те же сякухати, и так далее. Но сякухати чрезвычайно сложна для освоения, у нее вообще нет свистка.

Для новичка проще всего начинать с сопилки или блокфлейты. Она гораздо проще даже, чем флейта пана. Раньше деревянные сопилки довольно хорошего качества выпускались в Украине заводским образом, сейчас нужно обращаться к мастерам-умельцам. 

Еще из подобных вещей бывают интересные костяные рожки, но это опять же, только штучное производство. Да вообще, в руках умельца любой предмет может стать инструментом - я как-то видел, как мастер сделал флейту из ножки от кровати.

----------


## Поляков

Есть замечательная дудка AKAI EWI (на русском). Эта штука, представляющая собой электронный духовой инструмент (духовой контроллер и звуковой модуль в одном корпусе), позволяет играть любым звуком начиная от стандартных тембров духовых инструментов (насколько сейчас умеют моделировать звук акустических инструментов) и заканчивая чем угодно - ф-но, перкуссия и проч. - все что в голову придет. 

У этой штуки есть одно громадное преимущество - выход на наушники. Втыкаете и играете никому не мешая (я где-то год занимался на трубе, могу сказать, что родственникам и соседям это перестает нравится уже через неделю  :Smilie: ).

Вот так играет на EWI Майкл Брекер, а вот просто кто-то.

----------


## Сергей Волков

Вибрафонист на первом видео, тов. Поляков, просто замечателен, как и все действо на экране.
Кто-нибудь сможет мне подсказать каких-нибудь кошерных джаз-фьюжн команд наподобие этой, не считая Махавишну Оркестра?

----------


## Поляков

Вибрафониста зовут Майк Маниери (Mike Mainieri). Если говорить о фьюжн, то обычно начинают с Bitches Brew Майлса Дейвиса (хотя мне больше нравится более поздняя Agharta). Значит методология такая: берете список исполнителей (практически все они стали руководителями своих музыкальных коллективов) и ищите:

Chick Corea (ф-но) - собрал группу Return To Forever.  

Wayne Shorter (сакс) и Joe Zawinul (ф-но) - основали Weather Report. 

John McLaughlin (гитара), как вы заметили собрал Mahavishnu Orchestra.

Dave Holland (бас) - сам себе музыкант, хотя играл со всеми достойными товарищами с кем возможно. Последнее 30 лет выпускает диски под своим именем на ECM. Очень рекомендую эту фирму звукозаписи!

Jack DeJohnette (барабаны) - очень интересный музыкант. Его пластинки с саксофонистом Джоном Сурманом и гитаристом  Джоном Аберкромби я очень люблю. А квартет New Directions уже лет 15 самая интересная для меня запись из всех что я слышал. Его совместные работы с трубачом Lester Bowie (который больше играл в другом  оркестре Art Ensemble of Chicago) заслуживают самого пристального внимания.

Кроме этих музыкантов на память приходят не менее известные: Pat Metheny, совершенно чумовой Tribal Tech Джо Хендерсона и Гарри Виллиса, саксофонист Майкл Брекер (это он дул в электрическую трубу в сообщении выше) с его бартом Ренди Брекером в их крышесрывающем оркестре Brecker Brothers.

На видео Steps Ahead (ссылка в предыдущем моем сообщении) на гитаре играет Mike Stern. Его классические альбомы с саксофонистом Бобом Бергом или более современный с басистом Ричардом Боно настоятельно рекомендую к прослушиванию. 

Плюс еще особо хотелось бы отметить гитариста Allan Holdsworth (и дальше по ссылкам youtube). Этого товарища надо слушать очень внимательно (у меня есть все его диски, если захотите послушать - пишите). 

Это я вспомнил только тех, кто вспоминается в первую очередь.

----------


## Ноки

Ну Поляков, рад встретить настоящего ценителя джаза!


Вот от меня новинка
Avishai Cohen Trio - Gently Disturbed (2008)/jazz  http://www.xorosho.com/2008/08/15/av...z.html#comment 
Целый альбом потрясения красотой! Настоящий подарок и маст хэв. 
Фортепианный джаз классической ритм-секции. 
Не могу удержать слёз радости от общения с музыкантами на волне джаза. Живое общение, современный ритм жизни, и крылья музыки фракталов. Это что то!

----------


## Поляков

По-моему никто еще не вспоминал в этом топике старую группу Cocteau Twins. Куча замечательных песен - Pandora, Throughout The Dark Months Of April And May, Oomingmak, Otterley, Donimo и много других. Я только недавно узнал, что песни все-таки на английском, а не на выдуманном языке.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Кто-то спрашивал, есть ли тут буддисты-панки? Конечно же есть!  :Smilie: 

Самые любимые:

(!!!) *Sex Pistols* 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_Pistols
http://www.sex-pistols.net/

- родоначальники панка. 

*Сид Вишес*, после убийства своей подружки, Нэнси, умер от героинового овердрайва - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Изображение:SidNancy.jpg ... По поводу свастики на фотографии прошу громко не возмущаться - это элемент эпатажа, а не то, о чем вы подумали! Панк и фашизм - вещи несовместимые!

*Джонни Роттен*, слава б-гу, живет и процветает - http://im2-tub.yandex.net/i?id=2090501&tov=2

(!!!) *Joy Division* 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joy_Division
http://www.joydivision.ru/

- начало пост-панка. 

Солист, *Йен Кёртис*, страдавший тяжелой формой эпилепсии, в 22-23 года, увы, повесился - http://www.joydivision.ru/img/ian7.jpg http://www.joydivision.ru/img/Ian_Gravecloser.jpg

Недавно вышел фильм "Control" о Йене и его группе.

(!!!) *Siouxsie And The Banshees* 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siouxsie_and_the_Banshees
http://www.vamp.org/Siouxsie/

- начало и продолжение пост-панка. В группе играли музыканты из Sex Pistoles. 
Сама *Сьюкси*, в свои 50 - молода и красива, изредка поет: http://www.vamp.org/Siouxsie/Images/s-tshirt.jpg (это, правда, она лет так 30 тому назад)

 ... Увы, но сейчас она замужем,  :Smilie:  иначе бы непременно предложил ей (даже в таком возрасте!) руку и сердце - это практически "девушка моей мечты" - по харизме и мироощущению!

Далее по убывающей:

*
(!!!) Tom Waits
(!!!) Dead Can Dance
(!!!) Jethro Tull
(!!!) Supermax
Kraftwerk
Laibach
Bauhaus
Manfred Mann's Earth Band
Yello
Rolling Stones
Led Zepellin
Deep Purple
The Cure
Cocteau Twins
The Beatles*

----------


## Сергей Волков

> Панк и фашизм - вещи несовместимые!


ой ли?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Есть доказательства обратного? 
Или в детстве совковые СМИ Вас запугали "злобными панками"?

Навскидку: остатки панков (вместе с антифа) до сих пор сражаются (в первую очередь - физически) с наци по всей Европе... 

У Вас есть обратные примеры: "злобные нацисты и злобные панки ... рука об руку"?

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

все же такое явление как наци-панки, к сожалению, имеет место быть

----------


## Eternal Jew

> все же такое явление как наци-панки, к сожалению, имеет место быть


Просто неопровержимое доказательство - Ваше собственное мнение: "и всё же - ... есть"!  :Smilie: 

Опять, следом за предыдущим оратором, будем делать бла-бла ... или приведем примеры?

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

О, какой-то четкий пацан-буддист голоснул за шансон.))))

----------


## Ринаком

> О, какой-то четкий пацан-буддист голоснул за шансон.))))


О! Все рухнуло во мне.
Честно, когда сама голосовала, думала, что шансон до конца останется в нуле... :Cry:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Хари бол, шоб я так жил!
http://community.livejournal.com/apo...lt/575412.html

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> Хари бол, шоб я так жил!
> http://community.livejournal.com/apo...lt/575412.html


А, дак это вы проголосовали? :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

> О, какой-то четкий пацан-буддист голоснул за шансон.))))


Может он за Окуджаву  :Smilie:  (в вариантах ответа значится только шансон без уточнений). Или такое любит (неплохо вспомнить оригинальное стихотворение "Юному поэту" - Молча пойду я домой просветленным!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Ринаком

отлегло. но все же...

----------


## Поляков

Я тут подсел на творчество певицы Максим. Слушаю второй день без перерыва. Хорошая девушка, сама песни пишет и поет хорошо.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А, дак это вы проголосовали?


Нет, конечно. Вспомнил к слову нашумевший альбом.

----------


## Ринаком

> Хари бол, шоб я так жил!
> http://community.livejournal.com/apo...lt/575412.html


Да. Послушала. Шансон он и в африке :Confused:

----------


## Fritz

> Хари бол, шоб я так жил!
> http://community.livejournal.com/apo...lt/575412.html


Бугога, Дим , это что такая шютка мощная? Спасибо монахам... Гыыы

----------


## Анугама

Жаль, нельзя за несколько стилей голосовать... Люблю джаз, классику, этнос, немного из электронной музыки. Исторически сложилось так, что многое нравится.

----------


## Alexeiy

Деcятый международный музыкальный фестиваль «Душа Японии» (Московская государственная консерватория имени П. И. Чайковского)
7 сентября – 23 декабря

----------


## Поляков

Beastie Boys - Bodhissatva Vow

"I try to make my every action for that highest good
With the altruistic wish to achive Buddhahood
So I pledge here before everyone who's listening
To try to make my every action for the good of all beings
For the rest of my lifetimes and even beyond
I vow to do my best to do no harm
And in times of doubt I can think on the Dharma
And the Enlightened Ones who've graduated samsara"  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

дружба народов - Хава Нагила на хинди

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=FdG9P1MsU5A

----------


## Aleksey L.

Кстати, на одном из награждений MTV в штатах именно парни из Бисти Бойз открыто и грамотно выступили против введения войск us в Ирак. (что вызвало небольшое замешательство и неодобрение в толпе массовки).

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

выражение "graduated samsara" порадовало - выпускники сансары

----------


## Поляков

Ха, а вот американский рок-бэнд Theravada.  :Big Grin: 





Или зажигательный мексиканский готик-метал-бэнд Tantra.





Или хмурые металлисты из Иллиноиса (США) Dzogchen. (Если кто знает, скажите как называется этот музыкальный стиль.)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

ИМХО, атмосферный блэк-метал. Местами напоминает норвежскую команду In The Woods, у которых тоже музыкальный закос под прогрессив, да и к буддизму они тоже явно неравнодушны, судя по названиям некторых песен. 

Если бы у этих "дзогченовцев" ударные и вообще ритм были хоть чуточку поинтереснее, симфонизму побольше, тогда можно было бы говорить о прогрессивном металле. А так - типичный блэк. Драм-машина "бу-бу-бу". Только мелодичнее, и гитары настроены не так резко и сухо, как в обычном блэк-метал. Пока ничего интересного.

----------


## Поляков

> ИМХО, атмосферный блэк-метал.


Спасибо, буду искать. Этим Dzogchen был сражен просто наповал, шикарная музыка.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

В этом духе рекомендую норвежцев *In The Woods* и *Vintersorg*. Но, ИМХО, и у них много мусора, просто потому что попытка скрестить блэк (в принципе ущербную и примитивную музыку)  с прогрессивом глупа. Почему не играть просто тяжёлый прогрессив? Как потрясающие итальянские группы Malombra и Runaway Totem, как англичане Demon - забытые отцы прогрессивного металла?

----------


## Fritz

А это случайно не Doom?
Хотя, моё развитие в этом направлении ещё в самом начале 90-х остановилось на Bathory и подобном. Всегда относился пренебрежительно ко всяким названьицам-названиям стилей от критиков из журналов.

Кстати, слово "тантра" ассоцииурется у большинства людей планеты со словом "кама-сутра". Так что стоит ожидать в ближайшие годы на московской шоубизпотребсцене проэкта с подобным названием, на смену ранеткам и татушькам.
В нашем случае это оказалось испаноязычной версией аронмэйдэна. Тоже прикольно.

Что же до группы "тхеравада", то как говорится,"как Вы яхту назовёте, так она и поплывёт".

----------


## Поляков

> В этом духе рекомендую норвежцев *In The Woods* и *Vintersorg*.


Не похоже. Я вот тоже решил, что это скорее doom, но я не в теме.

----------


## Fritz

Кстати, у дзогченовцев ударные и вовсе не настоящие. Или мне показалось? А то что они атмосферные это точно. Атмосферный дум, короче. Я тоже не особо в теме.

----------


## Поляков

> Кстати, у дзогченовцев ударные и вовсе не настоящие. Или мне показалось?


Драм-машина.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Для дума слишком быстрый темп. Вот классический дум - Candlemass:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCBGZFYm1U8

----------


## Хайам

> Уважаемые форумчане! Любопытно было бы узнать о Ваших музыкальных пристрастиях. Что Вы слушаете, какая музыка Вам наиболее близка. Перефразируя известную поговорку, "скажи мне что ты слушаешь и я скажу кто ты".


Я слушаю все,но в последнее  время подсела на  «Chill Out»  Smania  - Long, Ambient,Goa  и  Psyhedelic )

----------


## Поляков

> Для дума слишком быстрый темп. Вот классический дум - Candlemass:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCBGZFYm1U8


Я поискал среди блэкушников, но ничего подобного не нашел, хотя еще один знающий человек так же сказал, что блэк. Проще автора спросить. 

Вот еще интересно, есть ли какой тяжелый металл не аффилированый с темами черепов, крестов и прочей чернухи?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да сколько угодно. Практически весь пауэр-метал, например. А песня Candlemass, на которую я немного выше ссылку дал, - вообще христианская. Есть даже... христианский блэк.  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Есть даже... христианский блэк.


 :Big Grin: 

А есть что-то типа King Krimson, без вокала, вдумчивое и техничное, но с более "тяжело-металлическим" подходом?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Или хмурые металлисты из Иллиноиса (США) Dzogchen. (Если кто знает, скажите как называется этот музыкальный стиль.)


попсень этот стиль называется )

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Я слушаю все,но в последнее время подсела на «Chill Out» Smania - Long, Ambient,Goa и Psyhedelic


рекомендую откопать классический Chill Out (94,95 года) c американского лейбла Instinct Ambient, либо что-нибудь от Pete Namlook с его лэйбла FAX

ну а из гоа - классические темы с лэйбла TIP //// ихний же Shpongle
обязательно Saafi Brothers с лейбла Blue Room  :Smilie: 
ну вот, собственно, и все что надо слушать

----------


## Fritz

> Есть даже... христианский блэк.


А чем само христианство не блэк?

----------


## Хайам

http://recordings.ru/release/?rid=439980

----------


## Lara

No comments.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htf2_iUtWfk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNhMB...eature=related

----------


## Поляков

Сегодняшняя тема про андромедианцев и плеядеанцев напомнила бессмертную песню коренного альдебаранца.

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

Да, НОМ рулит

----------


## Aleksey L.

этот клип НОМ напоминает московское метро в час пик. треш
(для тех кто в метро не ездит - ничего хорошо там нет и не бывает)

----------


## Поляков

Участники Yellow Magic Orchestra (сейчас они называются HASYMO) собрались вместе и записали этим летом отличные новые песни: The City of Light и Tokyo Town Pages. Точнее, надо так: ЗАПИСАЛИ НОВЫЕ ПЕСНИ!!!

А в прошлом году отыграли фантастический концерт: War & Peace, Everybody Had a Hard Year (песня Дж. Леннона), Rydeen, Rescue, Cue и другие.

ПС. HASYMO - The City of Light Tokyo Town Pages.

----------


## Lara

Неплохая вещь Coldplay "Viva la Vida" и две её версии  :Cool: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvgZkm1xWPE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJkLgawoElg

----------


## Lara

Была очень удивлена вчера, найдя нечто подобное у ДМ 10-летней давности.
 Две версии одной вещи. Раньше одну из них не видела, потому кладу сюда.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-onhFQ8HRI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA0E6NChAU8

Увижу их через несколько часов живых  :Kiss:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Увижу их через несколько часов живых


 :Smilie:  круто. 
удачно тусануть ! 
я от "101" фанател в 89 году (в 12 лет), слушая ту кассету почти каждый день (не зная, кто это ваще такие dm, инфы не было, по тв о них ни слова) .... 
слушал наряду с коррозией металла, мановаром, металликой, цоем и .... ласковым маем )))))))))))

----------


## Lara

Ну вот, тусанулась.
Было здорово, мой скорбный труд оказался не напрасным,
всё прошло как по нотам...
Аж сама удивляюсь как такое может быть :Cool:

----------


## Lara

Моё,так сказать,кровно выстраданное произведение.
13.07.2006 - Berlin - Touring The Angel.
Copyright controlled.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgqDLCqDmfA

----------


## Поляков

depeche mode жив!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> слушал наряду с коррозией металла, мановаром, металликой, цоем и .... ласковым маем


О, тогда это как раз для вас:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niUOHL4ACCg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i31-HT37_Pw

----------


## Aleksey L.

> О, тогда это как раз для вас:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niUOHL4ACCg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i31-HT37_Pw


спасибо, конечно, ну .... тут уж увольте

----------


## Вова Л.

Недавно лазил по ю-тьюбу, случайно наткнулся на это и это. Я не очень сентиментальный человек, но за душу, что называется, взяло...

----------


## Huandi

Арбенина и Лева из БИ-2. "Из-за меня". Текст практически буддийский. Про анитья и духкха.

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=hcXlIywSt1Y

----------


## Юй Кан

Для разницы, про то же "Я остаюсь [в родимой сансаре]", но более Крупно... и жизнеутверждающе. Или — менее индульгативно?  :Smilie: 
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=W975Ic...eature=related

----------


## Юй Кан

И в дополнение к предыдущему — We'll Be Back: http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=-0ectAlqzSM

----------


## Поляков

Навеело темой "Непрерывность практики":

Петр Мамонов - Спишь, Не Спишь...

----------


## Юй Кан

Благодарность Полякову за трек из балета  :Smilie:  Мамонова.
Если же кому интересен весь этот спектакль, он выложен, причём в очень приличном качестве, здесь: http://video.recovered.info/zvuki-mu...2bec8680f52d7c

----------


## PampKin Head

Песня про карму: http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=xDKTddDslO0

 :Cool:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Едва успели похоронить Муслима Магомаева, как умерла Има Сумак.  :Frown: 
Биография, избранные песни, документальный фильм:
http://cantus.nnm.ru/pamyati_pevicy_ima_sumak

----------


## Поляков

Бодрые рэперы из Улан-Батора "Tatar" с песней о вреде пьянства "Esreg Udur".  На монгольском языке. (Монгольский просто создан для "читки").

----------


## Хайам

http://viralchart.ru/2008/04/03/na-zare/

Меня пробивает  :Smilie:

----------


## Solano

> http://viralchart.ru/2008/04/03/na-zare/
> 
> Меня пробивает


Советую поискать оригинал гр. Альянс - оно посильнее будет! :Wink:

----------

Хайам (22.11.2008)

----------


## Хайам

> Советую поискать оригинал гр. Альянс - оно посильнее будет!


http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/utyf66/post66355061/ :Smilie: 
В новой смысл другой)С позиции  зрелости :Smilie: 
Ностальгический такой)Депрессивно мой -)))
Хотя по стилю оригинал, конечно дает фору.

----------


## Поляков

Wes Montgomery "Full House".

После прослушивания игры этого веселого парня я в свое время бросил занятия музыкой и продал гитару. Может при беглом знакомстве с этой музыкой и исполнением не очень понятно что к чему и что в этом такого особенного, но стоит внимательно прислушаться и испытываешь шок.

----------


## Lara

Так легко. Но нравится до сих пор, как это не банально- DJ Грув  :Kiss: :
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5tCETmbOWQ

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD-IkTI6dmA
kulumanqualeshi (live in cargo, london)

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjWDg64DCMo
не-знаю-как-называется-трек (live in cargo, london)

----------


## Тацумоку

_Chet.Atkins.&.Tommy.Emmanuel.-.Smokey.Mountain.Lullaby_
_http://stream.ifolder.ru/9228720

----------


## Aion

Lungta - Конь Ветра
http://www.oxid.ru/mp3/album.php?alb...56072&id=25181

----------


## Поляков

Девушка в пилотке покорила мое сердце. Особенно здорово у нее выпадает наушник.

----------


## Aion

Hypnotix. Witness Of Our Time

----------


## Хайам

:Smilie: )


http://www.akhmetow.ru/post73498488/

----------


## Aion

БГ 55! 
"А кто ваш лама, если не тайна?
БГ: Мой лама тибетец, теперь он живет в Катманду, в большем монастыре рядом со ступой Боданатх. Его имя - Чоки Нима Ринпоче. Этот Учитель очень важен для меня". Интервью для литовского журнала "Ева", 12 мая 2002

----------


## Сергей Волков

Вот, правильно, возвращаемся в элитарную колею этой темы  :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AryXkeAoCec
Моя САМАЯ любимая песня. Не только у Genesis, но вообще. Наверное  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

Моя самая любимая композиция The Cure - A Forest:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HY7wuV_C1oI

Ещё одна очень неплохая - Other Voices:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wIvdicEo7II

Вот эта очень зрелищна а также подходит для медитации:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=mbFD0xQtjS4

----------


## Хайам

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=0-KlVBidETM

----------


## Aion

Николай Гнедков
http://ideafix.front.ru/

----------


## Хайам

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=0rH25-...eature=related 
http://muznarod.net/song/6135
_
Дремлет за горой
Мрачный замок мой.
Душу мучает порой,
Царящий в нём покой.
Я своих фантазий страждущий герой,
А любви моей живой
Все образы со мной!

Припев:

Я часто вижу страх,
В смотрящих на меня глазах.
Им суждено уснуть в моих стенах,
Застыть в моих мирах.
Но сердце от любви горит.
Моя душа болит.
Восковых фигур прекрасен вид.
Покой везде царит!

Я их приманил
В свой прекрасный дом.
Их вином поил,
И развлекались мы потом.
Иногда у них лёгкий был испуг
От прикосновений
К нежной шее крепких рук!

Припев:

Вот несёт одна мне свои цветы,
Вот стоит другая, погружённая в мечты.
Я пытался их до смерти рассмешить,
Но пришлось, как в старой сказке, просто задушить!

Припев (с)_ :Smilie: ))

----------


## Хайам

Мне версия Найва больше по нраву  :Kiss:  :Cool:

----------


## Хайам

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=m2TGNr...eature=related :Smilie: )

----------


## Aion

ДК - Мои клеша 
http://1000plastinok.info/song85631.html

----------


## Lara

Ещё актуально  :Cool: 
Depeche Mode - World In My Eyes (Strange Too version)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qCQaxphwVAw

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Люблю храмовую музыку.

----------


## Хайам

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=oaSicf98fn4

----------


## Поляков

Kraftwerk - Radioactivity
Кто был несколько лет назад на концерте в Питере должны помнить про мадам Кюри (впрочем и как про летающие таблетки).

----------


## Aleksey L.

Ni ten ichi ryu (two swords techniq) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qJKxaWb0_A


любимая вещь - Rings Around Saturn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yye7uG7q6c4

----------


## Lara

Пикник - Остров, просто, но со вкусом:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aArBm3hamzU

----------


## Aion

Янка - Продано!
http://www.vusic.ru/videos/118276/clip.html

----------


## Lara

Композиция Gran Curazon из диска deep-dive-corp. 2002 года
Beware Of Fake Gurus - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmfbkkV5aEQ

----------


## Сергей Волков

А у БГ тем временем вышел новый альбом под названием "Лошадь Белая"
aquarium.kroogi.ru <------ вот тут, зарегистрировавшись, можно скачать его  в формате mp3 с кодировкой 192 кб\с. Можно не платить ничего, можно заплатить неограниченную сумму, столько, сколько позволит ваша совесть.

----------

Поляков (06.12.2008), Юй Кан (10.12.2008)

----------


## Сергей Волков

Harpejji. Это изумительно. Послушайте хотя бы первый трек.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liGDMa0PNgc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHiVO...eature=related

----------

Pema Sonam (12.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

> А у БГ тем временем вышел новый альбом под названием "Лошадь Белая"
> aquarium.kroogi.ru <------ вот тут, зарегистрировавшись, можно скачать его  в формате mp3 с кодировкой 92 кб\с. Можно не платить ничего, можно заплатить неограниченную сумму, столько, сколько позволит ваша совесть.


Досутпно mp3 192 и 320 kbps.

----------


## Ондрий

Deutschland über alles!!!

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=T937QJ1aPJM

оно же, но в "деревне":

http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=HNFbCzDpIGE

----------


## PampKin Head

...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlkJtR5_vBI
...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpPGneZo6bM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru4nVpYK-2Q
...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY84AyRPtjo

----------


## Поляков

Sonny Boy Williamson - Nine below zero. Губная гармошка рулит.

----------

Ho Shim (09.12.2008), Тацумоку (10.12.2008)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

А я люблю музыку беспристрастно.

----------


## Тацумоку

> ... Губная гармошка рулит.


Да и гитара не отстаёт: Джош Уайт "Jelly,Jelly" здесь
(фрагмент из видео "Легенды кантри-блюзовой гитары" ч.1) - в общем, рулит кантри-блюз.
Даю ссылку на файл, а не ютуб, т.к. с ютуба этот ролик у меня удалили. Видеокодек XVID.

----------

Юй Кан (11.12.2008)

----------


## Lara

Pink Floyd 1994 (Division Bell) - Marooned
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OMFiqNA6Ag

----------


## Юй Кан

Jeff Beck & Tal Wilkenfeld - Cause We Ended As Lovers
http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=mIFFRH...eature=related

----------

Тацумоку (12.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

Супер-хит "Миллион алых роз" в исполнении корейского гёрлз-бэнда в сопровождении традиционных корейских инструментов.

Ссылка на мп3 файл.

----------

Калдэн (12.12.2008), Тацумоку (12.12.2008)

----------


## Lara

Блин, ну как тут не вспомнить Яблокитай  :Embarrassment: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoE3utuc1zU

----------

Pema Sonam (12.12.2008)

----------


## Lara

Пикник ,"Железные мантры" - Существо
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yf0QVnCyeU
Лунатики - http://video.yandex.ru/users/rockman...ion/rockman/1/  :Kiss:

----------

Pema Sonam (07.01.2009)

----------


## Lara

Древняя вещь Pet Shop Boys, одна из лучших,"Being Boring":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIYJrFzphQ0

----------


## Pema Sonam

Чем не буддийская песня?..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkbdP7sq0w8

----------


## Тарас

Очень люблю песню БГ "Сны о чём то большем", и ещё её римейк с Deaduшками. Кому нибудь нравится???

----------


## Lara

> Очень люблю песню БГ "Сны о чём то большем", и ещё её римейк с Deaduшками. Кому нибудь нравится???


Здесь можно увидеть это:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqEaRaLtTKE

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Самый грозный Командор (Курт Молль) и самый донжуанистый Дон Жуан (Сэмюэль Рэми) на одной сцене:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK1_vm0FMAU
Молль просто фантастиш, и по вокалу, и по игре - аж мурашки по коже. Жаль, что уже старенький и на покой ушёл.

----------

Поляков (20.12.2008)

----------


## Lara

Незабвенный Bronski Beat - Smalltown Boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-q1WRaKNg

----------


## Поляков

> Самый грозный Командор (Курт Молль) и самый донжуанистый Дон Жуан (Сэмюэль Рэми) на одной сцене:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK1_vm0FMAU
> Молль просто фантастиш, и по вокалу, и по игре - аж мурашки по коже. Жаль, что уже старенький и на покой ушёл.


Очень здорово. Хотя само произведение такое вот, ну и поют сейчас все довольно круто (у меня есть какая-то запись, даже не знаю исполнителей, не так проникновенно, но все равно здорово). Читал, что в 18 веке зал смеялся во время представления - все-таки "веселая драма" (ну хотя бы во время сцены  Дон Жуан - Церлина). 

Недавно узнал, что стихотворение Блока "Шаги Командора", которое можно слашать в фильме "Господин оформитель", читает не Блок, а Эдуард Багрицкий. (Запись Блока есть, но она хуже по качеству и Блок читает не так проникновенно). "Шаги Командора".

Дева Света! Где ты, донна Анна?
Анна! Анна! Т-и-ш-и-н-а.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.12.2008)

----------


## sergey

Может не все, кто слушают разный джаз, знают, что есть такой скрипач Жан Люк Понти. Вот одна из его пьес ("Мираж" ))) ):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6fX1...eature=related

----------

Поляков (21.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

По работе в Mahavishnu знают, наверное, все. А вот дедушку джазовой скрипки Стефана Граппелли забыли уже.  :Frown:

----------


## Поляков

Нереальная тема! Дэйв Брубек во время какого-то мастер класса в Москве. Музыка рождается на глазах.

----------

Alexeiy (22.12.2008), Татьяна (24.12.2008)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

А че вы постите только музыку для старперов? Вот у одной из моих любимых груп R.E.M. недавно вышел новый альбом. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_We6ubpUHZs Как по мне, так очень даже добрая, искреняя, вполне буддийская музыка))

----------


## Сергей Волков

Поляков, спасибо за Mahavishnu Orchestra, кстати.
Birds of Fire отлично заменяют батончик Bounty  :Smilie: 

Годная танцевальная электроника от LCD Soundsystem, коммерческого проекта людей, уставших от денег и известности:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaYsczkWti0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2V_ZT-nyOs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58YvRWmz7-o

----------


## Калдэн

*2 Tsubaki Sanjuro*

Музыки для "старперов" не бывает. Дело в нашем восприятии. Уважайте это другое восприятие.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (22.12.2008)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> *2 Tsubaki Sanjuro*
> 
> Музыки для "старперов" не бывает. Дело в нашем восприятии. Уважайте это другое восприятие.


Да я сам, в принципе, слушаю ее очень много. Но ограничиваться только ей, когда сейчас есть огромное количество новой хорошей музыки - это я тоже не всегда могу понять.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjBfAxGoGtw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCkT4...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A2XBoxtcUA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFYcWNQdR6s

----------


## Калдэн

Вечная тема:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrlew...eature=related

----------


## Lara

Практически ископаемое, Кино - Видели ночь:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a47F5X7Idtg

----------

Вова Л. (30.12.2008)

----------


## Lara

Провода - Про Кино
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0EDsNzSPn0

----------


## Aion



----------


## Lara

Классный ремикс 2006 года на любимую тему Кино:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05SLiB32bBM

----------


## Aion

John Lennon. Every Man Has a Woman Who Loves Him.
http://musicfond.com/music/track/dow...oves%20Him.mp3

----------


## Lara

DM - Goodnight Lovers 03/03/2006 St-Petersburgh gig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itM0gzmTAcU

----------


## Юй Кан

С подступающим Новым годом!  :Smilie: 
The Swingle Singers: Adagio Albinoni

----------


## Калдэн

С Новым годом!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqz-F...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEWlU...eature=related

----------


## Aleksey L.

*FSOL - Lifeforms part 1*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVpWQcLZzIY

*FSOL - Lifeforms part 2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xCFRhJkPSs
*
The Future Sound of London - Cascade*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1kv1-1EuOo

*FSOL - Lifeforms (feat. Liz Frazer)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiGmmJ75loY

*FSOL - Papua New Guinea* (лучшая) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z__7SmG5J9Y

----------

Поляков (07.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

http://dl32.mp3folder.org.ua/downloa...ующий.mp3

----------

Pema Sonam (07.01.2009), Калдэн (07.01.2009)

----------


## Lara

Summer In Berlin - Alphaville
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpIBYO88n38

----------


## Lara

Clan Of Xymox - Obsession
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHH71eHS7rg

----------


## Юань Дин

Сегодня скачал альбом "Лошадь белая".
Вещь!: "Еще один раз" и "Господу видней".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сегодня скачал альбом "Лошадь белая".
> Вещь!: "Еще один раз" и "Господу видней".


Да, эти две вещи — лучшие...
К слову:

"15:06 / 8.1.2009 
Ветерану российского рока, лидеру группы "Аквариум" Борису Гребенщикову была накануне проведена операция на сердце в одной из клиник Берлина..."
http://www.dni.ru/showbiz/2009/1/8/156744.html

----------


## Fritz

The Meteors 2007, последний,  - сила. Альбум года.

----------


## K.Dorje

> Сегодня скачал альбом "Лошадь белая".
> Вещь!: "Еще один раз" и "Господу видней".


согласен, а "Сокол" вобще гимн боддхисаттвы.

кроме БГ меня уже лет 20 прет Dire Straits и Knopfler, послушайте вот эту восхитительную вещь с последнего альбома
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSHgVUgADdQ

----------

Pema Sonam (08.01.2009), Юань Дин (08.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89yw7wqoaio
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/01/03/plant/

----------

Pema Sonam (08.01.2009)

----------


## Lara

Clan of Xymox - Imagination
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQvBJVEvdnc

----------


## Поляков

Георгий Свиридов "Зорю бьют" на слова А.С. Пушкина:

Зорю бьют... из рук моих
 Ветхий Данте выпадает,
 На устах начатый стих
 Недочитанный затих —
 Дух далече улетает.

 Звук привычный, звук живой,
 Сколь ты часто раздавался
 Там, где тихо развивался
 Я давнишнею порой.

----------


## K.Dorje

вот еще одна из моих любимых песен, самая позитивная и жизнерадостная на свете, убивает дурное настроение наповал))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWy3gq7BPHo

----------


## Раден

> Уважаемые форумчане! Любопытно было бы узнать о Ваших музыкальных пристрастиях. Что Вы слушаете, какая музыка Вам наиболее близка. Перефразируя известную поговорку, "скажи мне что ты слушаешь и я скажу кто ты".


Предпочитаю классику 18-20вв века.Ну и  современную буддийскую музыку, разумеется. :Cool:

----------


## Aion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3buYpfYRlaA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x76Ce...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De1T8...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6ufs...eature=related

----------


## Шавырин

S.O.D.(штурмовики смерти) альбом "Speack Еnglish Or Die" на "виниле".

----------


## Aion

Jimi Hendrix. Voodoo Child (Slight Return)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw1Lvn5g62I

----------


## Шавырин

U.D.O."Аnimаl House"(р)1988

----------


## Aion

Al Bano Carrisi & Romina Power - Felicita ( New Version ) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0wZQbK938Y

----------


## Aion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM0e1m9T9HQ
http://video.yandex.ru/users/soneata/view/24/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I1eeFYkOaw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6juCiinBsMk

----------

Pema Sonam (17.01.2009)

----------


## Чженсинь

Альбомы БГ "Прибежище" и "Бардо"
http://www.aquarium.ru/discography/pribezhits292.html
http://www.aquarium.ru/discography/bardo2.html

----------

Aion (19.01.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.01.2009)

----------


## Ноки

*David Hykes & Harmonic Choir - Harmonic Meetings* http://www.yugzone.ru/brainmusic/dow...3/harmonic.htm
David Hykes учился в Тибете горловому пению, послушайте какой это удивительный проект встречи Запада и Востока.
Ставить на закачку правой кнопкой мыши Сохранить по ссылке как..

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.01.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я скоро выложу у себя в доке тот самый двойной винил Хайкса 1986 года издания. Собственно к *горловому* пению это никакого отношения не имеет - это *обертонное* пение, причём хоровое и гармоническое. Удивительный музыкальный проект, удивительный мастер. Кстати, Хайкс - ученик Чокьи Нима Ринпоче.
Официальный сайт

----------


## Aion

Rockets - Galactica (1980) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlztPtOByMY

----------


## Aion

Инструкция по выживанию - Смерти нет
http://punk.org.ua/mp3/download.php?id=8119

----------


## Шавырин

"Рsychо Аttасk over Еuroре"(жёсткий роккабилли,на лицензионном роlskа винниле)

----------


## Lara

Suzanne Vega: Luka - live Montreux 2004
http://youtube.com/watch?v=D8qyk_1xudA

----------

Aion (27.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

The Clash - Guns of Brixton
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiQoq...eature=related

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Томас Квастхофф. Повесть о настоящем человеке...
http://cantus.nnm.ru/tomas_kvasthoff...n_kantaty_baha
http://cantus.nnm.ru/fshubert_zimniiy_put

----------


## Lara

New Model Army - Stupid Questions
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pIxtlldn-pM

----------


## Aion

Gurzuf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPZHC...eature=related
Gurzuf  – музыкальный проект аккордеониста Егора Забелова и барабанщика Артёма Залесского. Проект был создан в 2005 году. За время своего существования группа приняла участие в различных музыкальных фестивалях, отыграла сольные концерты на сценах России, Польши, Франции, Англии.

----------


## Jani

Статистика удручает :Smilie: . Всего 4 процента буддёновцев слушают музыку сфер. Что может быть прекраснее реквиема Моцарта, фуг Баха, балета Чайковского, Паганини, Бетховена и т.д. Ну не в обиду сказано, это я так, размышляю вслух...

----------


## Сергей Волков

Уважаю Грига, Берлиоза, Дебюсси, Шопена и Моцарта. А голосовал все равно за рок-музыку :3

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

а я свою слушаю  :Smilie: 
http://xandrdragon.pravid.ru/music/X...on-K_koncu.mp3

и вопрос, есть ли музыка которая помогала бы в продвижении по пути Дхармы?
наверное это должна быть музыка вызывающая добрые и позитивные эмоции...

----------


## Jani

> Уважаю Грига, Берлиоза, Дебюсси, Шопена и Моцарта. А голосовал все равно за рок-музыку :3


Рок- это выкидыш классики.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bastiliy

а я вот симпатизирую больше классике: Бизе, Григ, Верди, Сметана и т.д. Обажаю старика Элвиса, Синатра, Армстронга, Чарли Паркер. 
Недавно познакомился с японской классической музыкой: Kodo, Ensemble Niponnia, Koko Nishumira - кстати это Дзэнский монах, который практикует Суйдзэн ( музыка для медитации Дзэн, на духовом инструменте)

----------


## Шавырин

> а я свою слушаю 
> http://xandrdragon.pravid.ru/music/X...on-K_koncu.mp3
> 
> и вопрос, есть ли музыка которая помогала бы в продвижении по пути Дхармы?
> наверное это должна быть музыка вызывающая добрые и позитивные эмоции...



Мне,к при.меру ,Diamanda Галлас оченно сильно помагает
 :Kiss:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.01.2009)

----------


## Ноки

Lars Danielsson "Libera Me" (2005)  jazz
http://www.xorosho.com/xoroshaya_muz...z.html#comment
Просто замечательный альбом для вмещения слушающих классику - джаза

----------


## Lara

Би-2 - Никто не придёт
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Sb-P0jWqsKI

----------


## ВадимЕр

Буддисты слушающие музыку - это нечто. Наверное и боевики смотрят. 
Не буддисты наверное, сочуствующие, или что я написал в профиле - интересующийся.

А так прикольно звучит - Теравада. Слушаю Хэви Метал и Шансон.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Буддисты слушающие музыку - это нечто. Наверное и боевики смотрят...


всё постепенно... даже остатки пищи со сковородки сразу не смоешь.

----------


## Aion

> Наверное и боевики смотрят.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=1900

----------


## Lara

Би-2 - Скользкие Улицы 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X9fkxSc__yg

----------


## Aion

Lung-ta 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEMSL...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQBwl...eature=related

----------


## ВадимЕр

ОК ну давайте обсудим впечатления от музыки, так сказать, насколько бы бессмысленными ни казались ни впечатления, ни привязанность к сим впечатлениям, ни сама музыка, у некоторых практикующих. Хотя одни традиции полностью отвергают музыку вообще, а другие танцуют с бубном.
Хотя как можно отвергать музыку вообще, если мастер, объясняющий дарму ученику это и есть музыка.

Долго о себе :
Слушаю  музыку практически всех стилей,
предпочтение стилей в течении жизни, от ранней юности до сегодняшнего дня :

Поп, Рок, Хэви Метал, Экстремальные стили Метала (в основном Блэк Метал), Электроника, Нью Эйдж, Транс и Эмбиент.

Практически не слушаю : 
то что называется симфонической или классической музыкой (при уважении к композиторским способностям авторов, звук инструментов вызывает полную скуку), 
Джаз, 
совершенно уж тупой и плоский Попс типа всяких Укупников, включая Рэп и (ущербный) Шансон, которые тоже Поп, но тут им почему-то дана лишняя честь отдельных категорий. Модно наверное. Высоцкого (если конечно считать его шансоном), считаю гением.
Фолк (бывает интересна музыка, особенно северно-европейская, но в целом равнодушен к чаяниям какого-либо отдельно взятого народа, я космополит)
Голимый авангард (хотя электронный авангард слушаю порой с интересом, но интересен звук - необычный или приятный, но не структура композиций).

Чем старше - тем интересуюсь больше палитрой звука, чем последовательностью нот.
В связи с этим считаю аппаратуру, на которой воспроизводится музыка, одним из основных элементов музыки.

----------

Lara (01.02.2009)

----------


## Lara

Camouflage - Love Is A Shield
http://youtube.com/watch?v=RVhPUpG82sU

----------


## Yeshe

Один известный джазмен сказал: "Блюз - это когда хорошему человеку плохо."
Некий неизвестный современник ответил: "А рэп - это когда плохому хорошо".  :Wink: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Мое любимое у *Джо Кокера* (хотя у него много еще что нравится)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBpyuYgfCWA

*Tracy Chapman*, Give Me One Reason
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPcjjOrKmJw

*Yael Naim*, Too long
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDy0HNrK0vo

----------

Шавырин (03.02.2009)

----------


## Поляков

Федор Чистяков про подледный лов - http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=SFSRVGwkagg  :Big Grin:

----------

Шавырин (03.02.2009)

----------


## Lara

Дмитрий Нагиев и РР - Дежавю
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4SD4O0i-HqI

----------

Шавырин (03.02.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Один известный джазмен сказал: "Блюз - это когда хорошему человеку плохо."


Интересно. Не знаю, так ли это.

Что я имею в виду. Как я понимаю, Фрэнк Синатра это классический блюз. Но его песни далеко не всегда о каком-либо страдании. Часто они посвящены очень положительным событиям, жизненным явлениям, вопросам, темам.

А Вы как думаете?

Кстати, подумалось, что скорее рок-музыка подходит под определение "когда хорошему человеку плохо".

----------

Шавырин (03.02.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Посмотрел в сети, пишут, что Синатра не блюз. Видимо я просто не знаю, что такое классический блюз, а под классическим блюзом понимал джазовых певцов первой половины XX века.

Судя по вот этому:




> В блюзах поется о безответной любви, утраченном человеческом достоинстве и несправедливом отношении, о непосильном труде и неволе, о том, что возлюбленная покинула город, о разных стихийных бедствиях, о тоске по своей родине или о собственной бедности и нищете и т. п.


Вы, видимо, правы.

----------

Шавырин (03.02.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Интересно. Не знаю, так ли это.


Блюз рождался в тяжелые времена, у людей, которые играли его, была не очень светлая жизнь, так что ничего удивительного. И само название можно перевести как "тоска".
Но это не отменяет юмора в текстах  :Smilie:

----------

Tiop (02.02.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Посмотрел в сети, пишут, что Синатра не блюз.


Хотя на сайте Блюз.ру пишут про него:



> 12.12.1915 - род. Frank Sinatra - в Хобокене, Нью-Джерси, в семье пожарного родился Фрэнк Синатра (Frank SINATRA) – факт, который нельзя обойти молчанием даже на блюзовом сайте. В его репертуаре были и «Блюз улицы Бассейной», и «Блюз черного понедельника» (Basin Street Blues, Stormy Monday Blues), и многие другие. Причем, с годами он их пел все лучше и лучше. Но абсолютно по-белому.


 :Smilie: 

http://www.blues.ru/calendar/events.aspx?y=1915

----------


## Lara

Depeche Mode - See You (The World We Live in and Live in Hamburg)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=RcygSrk40ks

----------

Шавырин (03.02.2009)

----------


## Aion

Выход - Весна в голове
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYdSv...5BB236&index=9

----------


## Tiop

> Блюз рождался в тяжелые времена, у людей, которые играли его, была не очень светлая жизнь, так что ничего удивительного.


Да, я прочитал. В начале 20-го это была музыка черных американцев, условия были тяжелые.




> И само название можно перевести как "тоска".


Никогда не приходило в голову соотнести смысл слова и название стиля почему-то.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> И само название можно перевести как "тоска".


Или,  как предложил Б.Г. - "скорбец". :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (03.02.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Название во множественном числе, кажется. Т.е. блюзы. Что-то вроде "печали"? - как "Интернеты"  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Название во множественном числе, кажется. Т.е. блюзы. Что-то вроде "печали"? - как "Интернеты"


Читал, что произошло от "blue devils". Что это значит, не в курсе. Много разновидностей всяких существует, меланхоличных (типа дельта-блюза) не так много. Поют в основном про взаимоотношения полов, за жизнь и проч. Вобще, блюз это музыкальная форма, Синатра пел блюзы, но он все-таки эстрадный певец.

Мне вот старые записи нравятся, типа Skip James "Devil Got My Woman".

----------


## Трюггви

Был шокирован.Никогда не думал,что буддисты больше предпочитают рок-музыку.Обычные люди считают её депрессивной и агрессивной.Сам тоже слушаю старый добрый рок,классику,этнику,но предпочитаю всё же метал до проявления в самых тяжёлых формах.

----------


## Норбу

> Был шокирован.Никогда не думал,что буддисты больше предпочитают рок-музыку.Обычные люди считают её депрессивной и агрессивной.Сам тоже слушаю старый добрый рок,классику,этнику,но предпочитаю всё же метал до проявления в самых тяжёлых формах.


Обычные люди много чего считают, не стоит слушать и принимать все близко к сердцу! "Быть уродами моды нам не с руки"  :Cool:

----------

Шавырин (03.02.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Да, я прочитал. В начале 20-го это была музыка черных американцев, условия были тяжелые.


Блюз существовал уже в 19 веке, ещё при рабстве.
http://jazz.ru/books/history/3.htm




> Читал, что произошло от "blue devils". Что это значит, не в курсе.





> blue devils 
> 1) уныние, тоска, меланхолия, хандра 
> 2) белая горячка

----------


## Lara

Elegant Machinery - Feel The Silence
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1nzktzZtWPc

----------


## Aion

Susana Baca  - Maria Lando 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8Mzr...eature=related

----------


## Yeshe

Macy Gray

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYjoBTxFaiI

----------


## Aion

Nina Hagen - African Reggae
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeZfk5NJew4

----------


## Lara

Devotional Tour был моей первой встречей с DM в реале. Сказать честно - само шоу мне не очень понравилось из-за неудачного стечения обстоятельств, да и погода была не очень, но люди, который пришли на этот концерт произвели на меня сильное впечатление, среди них я чувствовала себя как дома. Видео, которое вышло позднее, в  общем-то компенсировало мои внутренние вопросы о том, как это должно было бы выглядеть на самом деле.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g52Fby-XkqM

----------


## ВадимЕр

Блюз = страдания (стиль народной песни)

----------


## Aion

GUF (Гуф) - Тринити (rmx) ft. Иезекииль 25-17
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVHSMTzBU2g

----------


## Yeshe

O Mare e Tu - Andrea Bocelli & Dulce Pontes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwfbTVzN-fc

----------


## Lara

INXS - Beautiful Girl =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzAO1NsPM4w

----------


## Aion

John Lennon - Beautiful Boy =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5Hye...eature=related

----------

Pema Sonam (12.02.2009)

----------


## Lara

Би2 - Достучаться до небес
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaZDHfy5Gtw

----------


## Eugene G.

Мягкая медитативная музыка
Donis - Discography
http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1126327

----------


## Lara

Vacuum - I breathe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z_98aAmpmQ

----------


## Aion

zero cult - broken hope
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQATF...eature=related

----------


## Шавырин

"Мистер Твистер" в клубе "Авиатор"(15.02.2009  г. Ижевск)

----------


## Aion

Хан Алтай 2008. Лучше один раз увидеть...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBJu-...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbOrCRAGxs4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSI4j...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-a9s...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXRs4...eature=related

----------


## Lara

Enigma - TNT for the brain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9ehk0VTRTc

----------


## Lara

Sting - Fields of gold
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lynpiv7pofM

----------


## Ноки

Для тех кто любит джазовую гитару в post-bop  и немного латины и много приглашённых известных джазовых музыкантов.
*Steve Khan - Borrowed Time*
Этот диск номинант Grammy.
Если зарегистрируетесь будет Вам целый альбом.
http://israbox.com/1146313638-steve-...owed-time.html

----------


## Ноки

*Øystein Sevåg - Caravan (2005)* 
Те кто любили слушать норвежского композитора и исполнителя своих композиций Севага непременно полюбят и этот альбом. У Ойстина плохих альбомов нет, каждая композиция это произведение искусства. Это новый шаг в раскрытии сердца и потрясении красотой. Как всегда в подлинной красоте глубокая печаль и глубокая радость очень близки.
http://ifolder.ru/10430263

----------


## Шавырин

Ninа Hagen "My Wаy"

----------

Aion (17.02.2009)

----------


## Ноки

Все альбомы Esbjörn Svensson Trio потрясающего джазового коллектива современности.

----------


## Aion

Nina Hagen - He Shiva Shankara (Rockpalast 1999)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRVxF...eature=related

----------

Шавырин (18.02.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Я всегда недоумевал, почему многие русские так любят иностранные песни, в которых не могут перевести ни строчки. Только гыр-гыр-гыр и слышно. А может они там вас матерят, а вы радуетесь, ничего не понимая.
Остается только наслаждаться музыкой и непонятными словосочетаниями. Когда можно полноценно наслаждаться и музыкой, и стихами, написанными на нашем, родном языке.

К тому же большинство иностранных коллективов раздувают одни и те же строчки на 5 - 10 минут музыки, просто повторяя их.
И у нас сейчас взяли такую же моду современные попсовики.

Вот скажите, любители иностранной поэзии, вы английский-то хоть знаете? Или норвежский? А? То-то же.

Поистине, велико желание русского человека преклоняться перед иностранцами. СССР уже нет (там эта мода была), а преклонение осталось.

----------


## Поляков

> Поистине, велико желание русского человека преклоняться перед иностранцами. СССР уже нет (там эта мода была), а преклонение осталось.


   Хуже порчи и лишая - мыслей западных зараза. 
   Пой, гармошка, заглушая саксофон - исчадье джаза". (с)

----------


## Сергей Волков

> Недавно мне один товаришь дал послушать какой-то зарубежный ансамбль под названием Ирен Майдан. Послушав несколько песен я понял что все они содранны с нашей любимой Арии! И после этого я начинаю понимать всю суть западного рока! Ихние исполнители несчадно воруют идеи, песни у наших представляют за свои и продают их на западе, т.к. они поют на английском западный слушатель покупает их а о наших великих группах и исполнителях таких как Алиса, Кино, Ария ничего не знает! Просто эта группа американская Мейден, она больше прославленна, поэтому подозрения на нее падать не будут, и несправедливо обвинять во всем Арию! Американцы не умеют делать песни с душой и философией, но они делают себе хорошую рекламу! А Ария великая группа и ни у кого воровать не будет, они просто делают сове дело =)


Денис Борисович просто тролль :3

----------

Tiop (17.02.2009), Юань Дин (17.02.2009)

----------


## Ноки

> Вот скажите, любители иностранной поэзии, вы английский-то хоть знаете? Или норвежский? А? То-то же.


Денис Борисович! Для музыки нет языковых границ если вы слушаете ее сердцем. Ведь сердца общаются, музыка лишь проводник.
Поэтому не держитесь за форму музыки (западная-русская) проникайте в ее самую суть.

----------


## Юань Дин

Музыка-то зарубежная очень хорошая. А вот слова мало кто может перевести на русский во время звучания песни, тем более новой.
Получается несколько неполноценно.
У нас тоже есть замечательные саксофонисты и т.д. При этом кроме музыки можно наслаждаться и стихами.

Песни - это же не тибетские молитвы, которые произносишь, не понимая тибетский. Песни надо понимать и осмыслять.

----------


## Ноки

Да песни, да! Но ведь и музыка говорит не хуже песен.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Денис Борисович! Для музыки нет языковых границ если вы слушаете ее сердцем. Ведь сердца общаются, музыка лишь проводник.
> Поэтому не держитесь за форму музыки (западная-русская) проникайте в ее самую суть.


Это хорошие слова. Но русские фанаты и не слышали о слушании сердцем. Они слушают ушами и считывают слова стихов. А перевести их не могут. Потому что есть языковые границы.

Вот если бы все было так, как Вы говорите, то я бы не удивлялся. Знал бы, что этот конкретный человек из села Зуево и музыку и слова какого-нибудь итальянского исполнителя понимает.

----------


## Ноки

Да бывает и русскую слушают песню и не понимают языка например БГ (Аквариум).  :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

Есть книги с прекрасной поэзией, написанные иероглифами. Как насчет понаслаждаться прекрасным слогом?
Чтобы насладиться им, Вы пойдете в магазин и купите ту же книгу в переводе на русский.

Или тоже с Виндоузом - если новичку нашему установят англ. версию, то он будет избегать длинных текстов и справку читать не станет. А зря. Не сможет полноценно насладиться всеми возможностями, ибо не сможет о них прочесть.
А поставь русский виндоуз ему - освоит вдоль и поперек.

----------


## Alexeiy

Как-то один известный джазовый критик признался, что не знает английского языка - и к счастью (уровень текстов оставляет желать).

----------


## Юань Дин

> Да бывает и русскую слушают песню и не понимают языка например БГ (Аквариум).


Бывает  :Smilie: 
БГ как-то сказал: одни думают, что я пою про пиво, а другие думают, что понимают о чем я пою.

У него интересный стиль. Он говорит, что его стихи - это форма, в которую каждый вкладывает свое содержание.
Но ведь считываем же эту форму и перевариваем в голове, оперируя знаками русского языка.
А пел бы он на инглише, многим была бы недоступна и эта форма.

Языковые барьеры - они мешают нам всем.

----------


## Юань Дин

Послушал я He Shiva Shankara.
Музыка ничё. Нормально. Текст тоже звучит приятно. А насладиться СМЫСЛАМИ поэзии так и не смог, не смог.  :Smilie: 

Неужели наши клюют на приятность звучания. Кстати, и английский приятно звучит - мелодичный язык. Неужели никто не углубляется в смысл? Для этого нужно знание языка.
И зачем все это, когда можно найти настоящую кладезь нашей музыки, смысл текстов песен тоже понятен.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Послушал я He Shiva Shankara.
> Музыка ничё. Нормально. Текст тоже звучит приятно. А насладиться СМЫСЛАМИ поэзии так и не смог, не смог.


Там только пара фраз на английском. В духе "устрани мои страдания и боль, о Господи" (обращение к Шиве).
Насладиться смыслами я тоже не смог  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Послушал я He Shiva Shankara.
> Музыка ничё. Нормально. Текст тоже звучит приятно. А насладиться СМЫСЛАМИ поэзии так и не смог, не смог.


 Это не совсем поэзия. Нина Хаген - преданная Шри Хайдакхан Бабаджи. Если интересует смысл, вот:

He   Shiva   Shankara  
 He   Maheshvara  
 He   Shiva   Shankara  
 He   Maheshvara  

Sukha Kara 
Dukha Hara 
Hara Hara Shankara 
Sukha Kara 
Dukha Hara 
Hara Hara Shankara 

Om Mani Padme Hum! 

Если интересуют более глубокие смыслы, приезжайте, Денис Борисович, в ашрам Шри Бабаджи в Окунево под Омском. Там много чего происходило и происходит... :Cool:

----------


## Шавырин

В тему языков хорош Tom Waits.

----------


## Aion

В тему языков: Gogol Bordello - start wearing purple
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_81l...eature=related

----------


## Юань Дин

> Это не совсем поэзия. Нина Хаген - преданная Шри Хайдакхан Бабаджи. Если интересует смысл, вот:
> 
> He   Shiva   Shankara  
>  He   Maheshvara  
>  He   Shiva   Shankara  
>  He   Maheshvara  
> 
> Sukha Kara 
> Dukha Hara 
> ...


Теперь понял. Буду в Омске, загляну. Я читал про этот ашрам.

А вообще, баджаны - это красиво.

Как-то БГ на Радио России говорил о баджанах строками из Библии: "Всякое дыхание да хвалит Господа". И все народы мира стараются этому следовать.

Плохо, что нет баджанов на русском. Хотя, псалмы Давида могут подойти.

----------


## Aion

> Плохо, что нет баджанов на русском.





> Священнослужителя мира, отпустителя всех грехов - солнца ладонь на голове моей.
> Благочестивейшей из монашествующих - ночи облачение на плечах моих.
> Дней любви моей тысячелистное евангелие целую.


Владимир Маяковский. Эпиграф к поэме "Человек".

Чем не баджан?

----------


## Юань Дин

Точно. Индуизм как-то более светло и радостно звучит, как и другие религии, где есть Абсолют или боги. Буддийские песнопения мрачные. Обращены в никуда.

----------


## Aion

> Буддийские песнопения мрачные. Обращены в никуда.


Это так кажется. Буддийская музыка - самая честная. По сути - это звуки, которые возникают в  организме, когда вы закрываете глаза, уши, нос и рот, то есть герметизируете контекст. Если присмотреться внимательнее, любое куда-то возникает из ниоткуда и исчезает в никуда...

----------

Чиффа (17.02.2009)

----------


## Lara

deep-dive-corp. - The Eagle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRCxIJb43aQ

В "Йога-сутрах" Патанджали  есть похожая практика - саньяма на вслушивание в наду.

----------


## Шавырин

Гр."Телевизор"(Михаил Борзыкин)-"Твой Папа-Фашист".

----------

Aion (18.02.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

"Нож для Frau Мüller"

----------

Aion (18.02.2009)

----------


## Ноки

Японский мастер лечебной лёгкой электронной музыки  Fumio Miyashita диски которого трудно найти был уже мастером электронной музыки и гитары когда всем известный Китаро только ещё начинал свою творческую деятельность и учился в том числе и у него. 
В Японии поводили эксперемент с музыкой Fumio( использовали его альбом "Nature). 
На двух участках засеянных бобовыми культурами, при равных условиях полива. 
На одном звучала музыка Fumio, на другом была естественная тишина. В результате урожайность "музыкального' участка оказалась в 3 раза выше, скорость роста растений отличалась 2,5 раза в пользу Fumio. 


Музыка Fumio напоминает сплав раннего Himekami + Anugama(времен "Open Sky"). 

три альбома можно скачать с торрента (для этого вам нужно скачать бесплатную программу mtorrent и зарегистрироваться на torrents.ru) поставив на закачку файлы через торрент-файл. 
мой крымский друг любезно делится здесь этими редкостями:
http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1325594
Потрясающая простота наполненная сердцем и состраданием ко всему что есть переходящая в безмолвную торжественность Присутствия.

----------

Шавырин (18.02.2009)

----------


## Aion

Николай Гнедков 
Восьмой самурай

Дождь был вчера сильный… И я промочил свои чакры…
Я стал решето.… И поэтому, больше не пью…
Скрываются солнца (пред запуском) в стартовых шахтах...
(..."В вечерней воде, - отраженье луны, - сетью ловлю."…)

Астральные браки... (Большая семья... Все живем в Будапеште...)
Приверженность стилю и - преданность клану - в цене.
И я отыскал себе сегуна в смутной надежде.
Что он ни во что не вмешается в нашей войне...

Жена вышла замуж (уставши воспитывать сына)...
(И сын, в детском доме, играет рэгтаймы и блюз.)
И мне почему-то спокойно, смешно и не стыдно,
Поскольку я принял свой крест и уже не боюсь

Тебе показаться
"бесплатным, нелепым и пыльным..."
(А что до других - у меня не хватило слюны.)
Восьмой самурай... Харакири мое так обильно...
(но всех моих желез работа - на благо страны.)

"Свои световые года прожигаю напрасно"...
(Мне не с кем здесь биться, - последний разобран дракон.)
С чужих огородов в саду моем камни... И ясно,
В руке - трепыхается месяц... (Идет косяком.) -

В ответ, на призывы мои, - свет
... различный и странный, -
(Живое стекло), разбиваясь о тех, что люблю...
И - их содержание-формы... и нормы... и страны...
..."В вечерней воде, - отраженье луны, - сетью ловлю..."

----------

Ersh (19.02.2009), Ноки (18.02.2009), Шавырин (18.02.2009)

----------


## Aion

Kati Kovács  - Mamy blue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKQYDlBuraw

----------


## Шавырин

Iggy Poр-"Девка"

----------


## Aion

Tom Waits - "Дембельские шмотки".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwg3y_FnLmg

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

В последнее время очень нравится современная классика. Особенно последний альбом-саундтрек The Cinematic Orchestra при участии London Metropolitan Orchestra "Les Ailes Pourpres (Le Mystere Des Flamants)" к фильму про птичек. Очень красиво и изящно, как на меня.

----------


## Шавырин

Sineаd О'Соnnоr "Vаmрirе",
Аdmirаl Ваiley "Ноrsе Тоniс",
Dусr "Аnts",
"Александр Лаэртский Ваnd".

----------


## Lara

Prodigy - voodoo people
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fz85FE0KtQ

----------


## Aion

Tandava 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Erbnz...eature=related

----------


## Tanaka

Люблю "Аквариум" и классическую музыку :-)

----------


## Aion

Joy Division - Decades
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Viq93GGpRHA

----------

Pema Sonam (20.02.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Joy Division - Decades
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Viq93GGpRHA


Готично-завораживающе.Красиво.

----------


## Aion

Вообще, это постпанк...
http://www.joydivision.ru/history.html

----------

Шавырин (20.02.2009)

----------


## Lara

Pet Shop Boys - Home & Dry 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhuAkHHmklI

----------


## Sche

New-age, этно, классика, джаз. Ну и остальное понемногу.

----------


## Lara

What a wonderful world - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz65STKYYUM  :Kiss:

----------


## Шавырин

"Найн Инчел Нейлз"

----------


## Aion

David Bowie's "Space Oddity"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D67km...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY5a3...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYb...eature=related

----------


## Иван Ран

> Найн Инчел Нейлз


Тока без инчел

----------


## Шавырин

> Тока без инчел


Sorry. :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

Bonobo - Recurring
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y5AerK5sP8

----------


## Евстигней

электронная в основном (эмбиент), немного народной. а лучше смесь этих направлений  :Smilie: 
немного блюза, ещё меньше регге, немного Бори.

----------


## Шавырин

"Урфин Джюс", Настя Полева.

----------


## Aion

Doсtor Ug - "Приближение"
http://migel.livejournal.com/229604.html

----------


## Шавырин

> Doсtor Ug - "Приближение"
> http://migel.livejournal.com/229604.html


А послушать-то где?

----------


## Aion

По ссылке. Открываете, там проигрыватель. Жмёте "play" и слушаете.

----------


## Lara

> Bonobo - Recurring
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y5AerK5sP8


Видимо это был парный проект:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UyeQbBaJ-4

----------


## Aleksey L.

Bonobo - Days To Come послушайте

----------


## Шавырин

"Витас" то-же неплохо слушается.

----------


## Aion

Вопли Видоплясова - Ты ушёл
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em06LvvOPTI

----------


## Шавырин

Алиса "Энергия","БлокАда","Jаzz".

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4tZ6MuhAXo
Аньезку с прошедшей днюхой! ))) смотреть до конца! 

киййя 

(тест на выдержку рядового форумчанина)

----------

Аньезка (24.02.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Оно, конечно, напрочь антибуддистское, судя по названию, но...  :Smilie:  В общем:
Czerwone Gitary / Seweryn Krajewski - Nie Spoczniemy (Не успокоимся)

----------


## Aion

Песня из фильма "17 мгновений весны"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwP8Y...eature=related

----------


## Aleksey L.

*Beat Pharmacy - Hope & Frustration*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foC3-WAi9bM

----------


## Neroli

Мельница. Двери Тамерлана.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUBasgj8QK4

Rammstein - Let me see you stripped
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN6V-GLCSZk

----------

Шавырин (25.02.2009)

----------


## Makc

Тишина... Кста, давно музыку не слушаю... Отвлекает, хотя люблю больше энтику.

----------


## Бо

Слушаю всё, что на ухо ложится по настроению. Настоящую музыку рождают только искренние чувства.

----------


## Neroli

Муслим Магомаев - Серенада Трубадура
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdxzA...eature=related

----------


## Aion

Jascha Heifetz plays Melodie by Gluck "Orfeo ed Euridice" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tenI_...eature=related

----------


## Lara

The Cure - Charlotte Sometimes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQKy4-_RiMk

----------


## Шавырин

"Небо и Земля"-"Искусственные Органы."
"ДДТ"-"Свинья На Радуге."

----------


## PampKin Head

*Roots Harmonica*
http://www.live365.com/stations/staggerinjim

*SynClub.Ambient*
http://dance2.synclub.ru:8000/chill.m3u

*Lotos Radio* [ariom.ru]
http://radio.zen.ru:8108/listen.pls

----------

Aion (26.02.2009)

----------


## Lara

ДДТ - Чёрно-белые танцы

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87fzZLGIRY4

----------


## Aion

DJ Shadow - Six Days
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_LJZ...eature=related

----------


## Lara

Trentemoller - Prana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hilm7zLbR0g

----------


## Alexeiy

Радио 60х http://nyc01.egihosting.com:2020

----------

Aion (27.02.2009)

----------


## Lara

Last.fm - Keyboard Choir performing Legal Boards at Cargo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRwTY0q-Cvw

----------


## Aion

King Crimson - Epitaph
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfFWE8vIBCA

----------


## AlekseyE

Bill Evans Trio - The Days of Wine and Roses

----------


## Шавырин

Кing Diаmоnd "Им"
Ассерt(not Udо Dirksneidеr) "Еаt Thе Hеаt"
Dеаd Саn Dаnсе"Sрiritchаsеr".

----------


## Lara

Comedian Harmonists - Veronika, der Lenz ist da
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIWErodI2jo

----------


## Ноки

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QVSY42ZT
Geir Lysne Ensemble - The Grieg Code (2009)
Потрясающий норвежский композитор и замечательный джазовый ансамбль
Духовая секция выше всех похвал.

----------


## Aion

Аквариум - Трамонтана
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PdN4...eature=related

----------

Pema Sonam (01.03.2009)

----------


## Neroli

*Mylène Farmer*-Pardonne Moi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoyTXQeer9Y

----------


## Поляков

К сожалению, этот замечательный английский музыкант и композитор не очень известен в наших краях. Когда я услышал впервые его музыку, я был потрясен. Годы прошли, а потрясение осталось.  :Big Grin:  Enjoy!

70 - 90-е:
Nestor's Saga,
Bedruthan Steps,
Edges Of Illusion.

2000-е:
Winter Wish,
At Dusk.

Если не брать во внимание моногочисленные джазовые проекты, в которых принимал участие Джон Сурман (кому интересно, тот знает), то стоит сказать о совместыных записях со следующими музыкантами:

Anouar Brahem, музыкант из Туниса, играет на чем-то типа лютни: Badhra.

John Potter, английский тенор: Come again английского композитора и лютниста 16 века Джона Доуленда.

----------

Pema Sonam (02.03.2009)

----------


## Aion

Калинов Мост - Сансара
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrXqX...eature=related

----------


## Шавырин

София Михайловна Ротару "Я,ты,он,она"

----------

Aion (02.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

Максим Фадеев и Агата Кристи - Пулемёт Максим
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRb-bsN0O0U

----------


## Шавырин

Константин Евгеньевич Кинчев & гр."АЛИСА"-"Родина".

----------

AlekseyE (04.03.2009)

----------


## Aion

МЕР №(n+25) Силя и Выход-лайт 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8jMQEpibEs

----------


## YanYas

Обажаю данную тему на форуме. Она мне портит всю "статистику" :-)
У Шавырина, как я полагаю, в ежедневнике на кждой странице вписано: посетить форум и огласит 1ну группу.
Не в обиду, Твой вкус мне импонирует, но каждый раз открывая форум у ВСЕХ горит Лямпа (... и только свечи тают на столе...) сообщаюсчая - новое сообсчение в разделе "Обсчий форум" и я, впрочем как и многие наверно, вынужден открыть и закрыть данную тему, дабы избавиться от горящей Лямпы. 
Я тебя тоже лублу.
Кратко о пристрастиях:
РР: 1.ПИКНИК
ДДТ, Алиса, БГ, НАУ, Кремаха, Лаер, АукцЫон, Хвост, Подорожный( ох, Эвтаназия)
Рекомендую Россиянам - Fler (наши хохлушки, но кто интересуется роком - в курсе)
Умка, Калинов..........
Не перечислить - порядка 50 гектар только на жестком....

----------


## Шавырин

"Центр"-"Сделано в Париже"

----------


## YanYas

Матрешка, балалайка, полка, изба
Борщ, самовар, спутник, блины
Навсегда....

----------

Шавырин (04.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Майк Науменко"Баллада о Кроки,Ништяке и Карме."

----------


## Буль

Русская опера и Анна Нетребко - вне конкуренции. Бельканто!  :Kiss:

----------


## Lara

Вот это действительно вне конкуренции  :Stick Out Tongue: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfHFVWVbYLE

----------

Aion (04.03.2009)

----------


## Aion

David Bowie & Sonic Youth - I'm Afraid of Americans 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgneu4VM3jo

----------


## Шавырин

В.Г.Бутусов "Овалы","Элизобарра-Торр". Особливо пьесня"Я слышал голос Б.Г." 
Sеhr Vеry Gut! :-)

----------


## Lara

Zucchero and Paul Young - Senza Una Donna
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiUn8RwpcfY

----------


## YanYas

_ПИКНИК_ "Нитвое, ни моё"

----------


## Шавырин

ЛЕНИНГРАД "Аврора".

----------


## Aion

The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywg-P...eature=related

----------


## Шавырин

Странные Игры "Смотри в Оба", "Метта.мор.фо.ЗЫ"(орфография моя)

----------


## Этэйла

Носков Николай - Это здорово
Брендон Стоун (Бесик) - Ленка (стихи Филатова)
Александр Абдулов,Семен Фарада - Неаполитанская песня
Никита Михалков - Мохнатый Шмель
Михаил Круг - Мой Бог
Барды - А все кончается,кончается,кончается
Барды - МИЛАЯ МОЯ
Найк Борзов - Верхом на звезде
Кипелов - Я свободен
Metallica - Nothing Else Matters
Земфира - Хочешь
Крис Ри - On the Beach
Мегаполис - Гроза в деревне
Albinoni - Giazotto - Адажио g-moll для органа и струнных
А. Петросов - Кайфуем
Л.Портной - Кто тебя создал такую
Бутырка - НЕБЕСА
Високосный год - Лучшая песня о любви и тд и тп

----------


## Этэйла

МакСим - Лучшая ночь

----------

Поляков (06.03.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Alan Stivell
http://video.yandex.ru/users/kuzmitch/view/93/

----------


## Этэйла

Однажды хозяйка с базара пришла, хозяйка в котомке домой принесла:
картошку, капусту, морковку, горох, ...петрушку и свеклу...о о о ох
нарытые крышкою в душном горшке, кипели, кипели в крутом кипятке,,
картошка, капуста, морковка,горох, петрушка и свекла о о о ох
И суп овощной оказался не плох...!!!

----------


## Aion

PETER GREEN - BLACK MAGIC WOMAN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tmrep...eature=related
Peter Green - BLACK MAGIC WOMAN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akEYB...eature=related
Peter Green & Santana - Black Magic Woman 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt_Xy...eature=related
Peter Green & Santana - Black Magic Woman [Acoustic Version]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmPsY...eature=related
Carlos Santana - Black Magic Woman (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uItwS...eature=related
Yat-Kha - Black Magic Woman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6DP1...eature=related

----------


## Pema Sonam

Мельница - Господин горных дорог
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8u8Wez3clk

----------


## Этэйла

Барды - Грузинская песня (Б.Окуджава)

----------


## Aion

Asian Dub Foundation - Hope
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmZOx...eature=related

----------


## Aion

С праздником вас, дорогие наши женщины!
Can - Mary
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...&v=6PDpBKqukFU

----------


## Lara

А-Студио - Ангел  :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xF2zXxref4

----------


## Шавырин

Ночные Снайперы "Бонни&Клайд"

----------


## Майя П

Когда то Х.Мураками написал "Дэнс, дэнс, дэнс", все события происходят на фоне музыки. потом слушала диск, специально составленый. Эффект потрясный, многие интересные вещи услышала там. Жизнь как танец, не надо выдавливать из себя движения, танец будет неестественный.

----------


## Lara

Кристина Орбакайте - Не я + Живу в Москве
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfp2nv6oLd8

----------


## Aion

Гражданская Оборона - Вечная весна
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk1br...eature=related

----------

Чиффа (15.03.2009)

----------


## Ноки

Алла Пугачёва - Настоящий полковник
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBfHP2nDjHg

----------


## Lara

Mike Oldfield - Let There Be Light
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJJmS-HY234

----------


## Шавырин

Nеurоtiс Оutsidеrs;
Рubliс Imаgе Limitеd;
Sid Viсious" Sid Sings."

----------


## Шавырин

Ва-Банк "Нижняя Тундра".

----------


## Ноки

Buddha-Ваr XI (2009) 
http://israbox.com/1146314309-va-bud...-2009-one.html

Музыка и песни в стиле lounge

----------


## Lara

Из ещё не вышедшего диска DM  -  Come Back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBrV8ve2NzU

----------


## Aion

System Of A Down - Fuck The System
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD_mR...eature=related

----------


## DraviG

Queen
Don't Stop Me Now

_I'm a shooting star leaping through the sky
Like a tiger defying the laws of gravity
I'm a racing car passing by like Lady Godiva
I'm gonna go go go
There's no stopping me

I'm burnin' through the sky yeah
Two hundred degrees
That's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit
I'm trav'ling at the speed of light_
 :Cool:  :Wink:  :Kiss:

----------


## Lara

Из Queen мне очень нравится вот эта тема:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ноки

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP87u....php?pid=40376
БГ и Дживан Гаспарян - Иерусалим

----------

Чиффа (15.03.2009), Юй Кан (15.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

Big Mountain - baby I love Your way
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYH9MugKJRg

----------


## Aion

АукцЫон - Вру
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...&v=dcu_jH3ud4A

----------

Чиффа (15.03.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Наутилус Помпилиус "Крылья"
посмотреть клип в он-лайн можно здесь:
http://mirclipov.com/nn/nautilus_pom...us-krylja.html

----------


## Шавырин

Группа "Стук Бамбука в 11 часов"(г.Ижевск)

----------


## Aion

Владимир Высоцкий - О фатальных датах и цифрах
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rAVGm4nRaM

----------


## Lara

Deep Forest - Pacifique
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57N_mTbjynA

----------

Чиффа (17.03.2009)

----------


## Aion

Manu Chao - Me gustas tu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m171G...eature=channel

----------


## Lara

Robert Miles - X-Files Theme (Techno Speed Remix )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjFynqki5Z8

----------


## Aion

Snoop Dogg FT The Doors - Riders On The Storm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPqslJsZxeY

----------


## Lara

Lenny Kravitz - Fly Away
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvuL5jyCHOw

----------


## DraviG

*Silence*



> Из Queen мне очень нравится вот эта тема:


Да у них все концептуально)

Щас эстрада кичится своими достижениями, своими навыками (у каво какая школа) но чето я не видел чтобы кто-нить выходил и непринужденно играл на пианино в живую...(поставив бутылочку пива сверху).
Че уж говорить о том чтобы перед смертью написать хит...
Show Must Go On

Бесконечные пустые пространства -
Чего ради мы живем?
Покинутые места -
Мы знаем, на что идем.
Это никогда не кончится, кто-нибудь знает
Что мы ищем? 

Пожалуй, я начинаю понимать.
Должно быть, я стал мягче.
Уже совсем скоро
Я покину этот мир.
Снаружи разгорается заря,
А из глубины души, из кромешной тьмы
Я рвусь к свободе. 

Мое сердце рвется на части,
Макияж расплывается,
Но улыбка не меркнет! 

Прямотаки аля-дзен) :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Щас эстрада кичится своими достижениями, своими навыками (у каво какая школа) но чето я не видел чтобы кто-нить выходил и непринужденно играл на пианино в живую...(поставив бутылочку пива сверху).


Ну, если Вы перестанете искать по местам, где играют "с бутылочкой пива сверху" - то Вы быстро найдёте таких великих эстрадных пианистов как Паулс, Ашкенази, Клайдерман, Таривердиев...

----------


## Поляков

> Ну, если Вы перестанете искать по местам, где играют "с бутылочкой пива сверху" - то Вы быстро найдёте таких великих эстрадных пианистов как Паулс, Ашкенази, Клайдерман, Таривердиев...


С каких пор Ашкенази стал эстрадным музыкантом?  :EEK!:  (хотя если посмотреть в сторону Рахманинова, особенно концертов для ф-но, особенно 3-го, который многим знаком в исполнении как раз Ашкенази...  :Smilie: )

----------

Буль (18.03.2009)

----------


## Aion

Tom Waits - Chocolate Jesus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90-Oj...eature=related

----------

Чиффа (18.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

Наутилус Помпилиус - 9-й скотч

----------

Чиффа (18.03.2009)

----------


## Aion

Tracy Chapman - Talkin bout a revolution
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKYWOwWAguk

----------

Чиффа (18.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Моdern Таlking "Амеricа","Universe"
В.Б.(fеаt Ю-Питер) "Богомол".

----------

Чиффа (19.03.2009)

----------


## Aion

Ретроградной Венере в Овне посвящается 
 Shocking Blue - Venus 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2DBcbZc3ck

----------

Чиффа (18.03.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Ретроградная Венера нервно курит в углу и просвещается....

----------


## Lara

Sony Ericsson W 890 -  Enjoy The Silence
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV7MS5Fw1bo

----------

Поляков (18.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Проект "Боцман и Бродяга"(И.И.Сукачев&А.Ф.Скляр)

----------


## Поляков

> Sony Ericsson W 890 -  Enjoy The Silence
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV7MS5Fw1bo


Есть версия  Enjoy the Silence в сопровождении оркестра русских народных инструментов.  :Smilie:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvjIJc4Zkaw

----------

Lara (18.03.2009)

----------


## Aion

Пётр Мамонов - Лотос
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9mVK...eature=related

----------

Чиффа (20.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Вов Маrley "Саtсh А Fire"

----------

Чиффа (20.03.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Billy's Band "Весенние обострения"
http://www.billysband.ru/music/vo/vo.mp3

----------

Шавырин (24.03.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Dеаd Саn Dаnсе "Sрiritсhаsеr"
Grеgoriаn "Аngus Dei"

----------

Чиффа (24.03.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

> Dеаd Саn Dаnсе "Sрiritсhаsеr"
> Grеgoriаn "Аngus Dei"


Спасибо, что напомнил!!! Сто лет не слушала!!!!!

----------


## Ollerus

> Уважаемые форумчане! Любопытно было бы узнать о Ваших музыкальных пристрастиях. Что Вы слушаете, какая музыка Вам наиболее близка. Перефразируя известную поговорку, "скажи мне что ты слушаешь и я скажу кто ты".


Deva Premal, Karunesh, Oliver Shanti, Мантры (Гаятри и Шива Гаятри), Enya

----------


## Ноки

Nils Petter Molvaer, Eivind Aarset, Bugge Wesseltoft, Punkt, Jon Hassell, Masqualero, Steve Tibbetts,  (кстати у него замечательные проекты есть с буддийской монахиней поющей мантры), Collin Wallcot, Esbjorn Svensson Trio да и вообще всё что связано с лэйблами записи jazzland и ECM
Вот здесь выложил Punkt http://www.xorosho.com/xoroshaya_muz...1.html#comment

----------


## Чиффа

Прямо сейчас слушаю дуэт Игоря Тимофеева (гитарист на все руки) и Олега Шарра
"Wellcome to the club"
скачать здесь:
http://egorka.kroogi.ru/content/show/149904

----------


## DraviG

О_о
прикольно ... поп-музыка   популярная... 1 из 250 ~ 0.34% ))))

Therion - Summernight City

----------


## Aion

Infected Mushroom - Converting Vegetarians
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0Cbf...eature=related

----------


## Шавырин

Запрещенные Барабанщики "Че данс+1,5 раvlо"(Livе)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мой любимый сибирский ансамбль "Алтай Кай" с любимой алтайской песней "Кай кожон":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqmTCQQ0Gio

----------

Юй Кан (29.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

DJ Tomcraft - Mind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssA_uIw3z74

----------


## Юй Кан

Eric Clapton/JJ Cale-Call Me The Breeze

----------


## Aion

ДК - Лёд запилен 
http://tempfile.ru/download/d0316d57...6fb0417b46257b

----------

Чиффа (29.03.2009)

----------


## Lara

DJ Tomcraft - The Circle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTX-kHPaUU4

----------


## Aion

Capsula - Voices Underground 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzzH5P7KXEA

----------


## Шавырин

Аnthrаx "Аmong Тhе Living"

----------


## Aion

Lee Perry - Such Is Dub
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5pIx...eature=related

----------


## Ноки

*Ani Choying Drolma- Namo Ratna Traya*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBQfU...layer_embedded

----------

Юй Кан (08.04.2009)

----------


## Aion

Shpongle - Divine Moments Of Truth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qt2WbfotkU

----------

Чиффа (08.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Depeche Mode Cover - A Pain That I'm Used To
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCb8TYMGxOg

----------

Aion (09.04.2009)

----------


## Aion

Shpongle - "DMT--Hallucinogen Remix"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0ojj...eature=related

----------


## Lara

Software - Electronic Universe (Power of Galaxy)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1jolpRilGQ

----------


## Lara

Official streaming of Sounds of the Universe

http://www.dhnet.be/dm/

взято отсюда

----------


## Судхана

Согласен с автором темы: музыка может много сказать о человеке,который её слушает.Ведь музыку можно слушать не только для того,чтобы развлечься,кого-то музыка учит жизни,а тексты песен могут стать словами "внутренней молитвы".Хорошие песни со смыслом очень развивают и внутренне обогащают личность.
Вот мне нравится Русский Рок,я раньше очень увлекался музыкой групп "Наутилус Помпилиус", "Кино" и "Земфира",на ней,можно сказать,я вырос.Кто слушал,тот поймёт))
А на данный момент,любимая композиция -"Научи меня жить" группы "Воскресенье")))
Советую))

----------

Pema Sonam (11.04.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Больше всего мне нравятся мантры,дхарани,садханы и музыкальные исполнения сутр.

----------

Слава Эркин (05.07.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

http://www.dazan.spb.ru/media/audio/661/

----------

Pema Sonam (11.04.2009), Тарасова (12.04.2009)

----------


## Бо

Ассоциирую тибетский буддийский мистицизм с таким вот настроением 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7ZNC8h8Mmw

----------

Aion (12.04.2009), Тарасова (12.04.2009)

----------


## Aion

Yat-Kha - Coming Buddha Maitreya
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMQXm...eature=related

----------

Тарасова (12.04.2009), Чиффа (16.04.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x4zlha

----------


## Lara

Звуки некоторых планет солнечной системы:

Earth Sounds from Space
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AVHXMLDvWA

Sound of Jupiter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC5OnwNGCGw

Sound from Jupiters Moon Ganymede
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PPEwGJy6PI

Saturn's rings
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBs2KgATmMI

Saturn 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4CPMYDG2RE

Neptune
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5jpl5E2dHM

----------

Aion (17.04.2009), Чиффа (18.04.2009)

----------


## NataliaP

Электронная музыка(разных стилей и направлений) :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lara

Gong and Tibetan Singing Bowl Meditation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hncJzoAiAw

----------

Aion (18.04.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Ну тогда и я добавлю чуть-чуть.
Я вообще не имею конкретных пристрастий. То что вчера казалось завораживало, сегодня уже проходит.
Вообще все что приятно и настраивает на волну размышлений, вне зависимости от стиля и направления. Это может быть и металл различных стилей, электроника, этник, классика, джаз, блюз и т.д.
Могу сказать что категорически не приемлю: то что вызывает деструкцию ума. То есть в чем совсем нет мелодичности и волны. Ну например такое направление как трэш-метал.

----------

Lara (19.04.2009)

----------


## Aion

Hallucinogen - Gamma Goblins (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3w-8...eature=related

----------


## Sforza

Jethro Tull

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W37x7lNP4DY

----------

Aion (19.04.2009), Сергей Волков (20.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Fractals and  Ambient Music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8gDg34MTyo

----------


## Сергей Волков

> Jethro Tull
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W37x7lNP4DY


Bacamarte - Depois Do Fim.
Изумительный альбом бразильской (!) прог-фолк-группы 1978 года. Советую всем любителям старины Андерсона.

----------

Sforza (20.04.2009)

----------


## Sforza

Финский Вокально Инструментальный Ансамбль..Рекомендую. :Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH8lz...eature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Zj3lXPEYQY

----------


## Эдуард

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fjmLTwj1Io    сейчас  слушаю  нормально, мне  нравится.

----------


## Lara

Didgera - Coorabin Landscape

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5syNbWjrSeQ

----------

Sforza (26.04.2009)

----------


## Aion

Александр Башлачёв - Время Колокольчиков
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XCHZIF38Hw

----------

Pema Sonam (26.04.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (02.05.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

"Depeche mode"!
Кстати, 21 апреля вышел их новый альбомец "Sounds of the Universe"

----------


## Lara

Oh well:

http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showpos...&postcount=883

----------

Homa Brut (28.04.2009)

----------


## Lara

Bonobo - Ketto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMbZSqXZqTQ

----------


## Этэйла

Слушаю сейчас Елену Ваенгу, голова отдыхает  :Smilie:  ) )

----------


## Буль

О, будды! Она же в ноты не попадает!!!  :EEK!: 

Пример насилия над слухом, нервным и беременным не смотреть!

----------


## Этэйла

Послушай как капала вода...  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Мы здесь про музыку?

----------


## Этэйла

несовпадает видео и озвучка  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

Бао а вы попробуйте еще полушать группу Буготак  (корневой сибирский этно-рок)...

----------

Aion (30.04.2009)

----------


## Буль

Слушайте, Этэйла! Ваенга - это не пение, это ужас какой-то, чесслово! Паразитные обертона, провалы в диапазоне... разве это голос? Она курит, что ли?  :Frown:

----------


## Этэйла

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO3dV...eature=related

----------


## Этэйла

Бао чесно не знаю курит или нет, но меня сейчас прикалывает ее слушать, видно у меня тоже весенне обострение : )

----------


## Этэйла

> Паразитные обертона


А мне еще нравится где там туба невпопад вступает : ) ) )

----------


## Буль

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO3dV...eature=related


Ну и что там в 19-20 тактах происходит?  :Mad:  Просто непопадание в тон!!!

----------


## Поляков

> Слушайте, Этэйла! Ваенга - это не пение, это ужас какой-то, чесслово! Паразитные обертона, провалы в диапазоне... разве это голос?


Это не самое страшное. Бао, специально для вас: Florence Foster Jenkins - самая плохая певица в мире. Мне нравится в ее исполнении вторая ария Королевы Ночи из Волшебной флейты. Приятного прослушивания.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pema Sonam

> О, будды! Она же в ноты не попадает!!! 
> 
> Пример насилия над слухом, нервным и беременным не смотреть!


Какие-то странные пассы свободной от микрофона рукой, вычурно смотрится, зато немного отвлекает от 'насилия над слухом'. :Confused:

----------


## Буль

> Это не самое страшное. Бао, специально для вас: Florence Foster Jenkins


Какая бесподобная дрянь! Спасибо, теперь буду знать чего мне следует избегать  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Bugotak - Thunder Dance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM2uf...eature=related

----------


## Khanana

просто жмете на ссылку, справа появится плеер, он сам загрузит трэк и начнет проигрывать. 
Far East Ghost - Voices Of Spectral Lord кое что уходящее, покидающее  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ZenMind - Samurai очень динамичное  :EEK!:

----------


## Буль

> Bugotak - Thunder Dance


Есть две-три повторяющихся примитивных музыкальных фразы, которые с натяжкой можно назвать мелодией. О гармонии говорить не приходится. Вокал - речитатив, переходящий в некоторое подобие импровизации, строящийся исключительно на тонике. Примитив.

----------


## Aion

Песняры - Косил Ясь Конюшину
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkUec...eature=related

----------


## Этэйла

Aion  :Smilie:  видно многие уважают творчество Кабзона...ну что поделать с их идеалами не поспоришь, скорее всего они дирежерско-хоровое отделение окончили в один век с ним : ) ) )

----------


## Этэйла

Бао не надо критики по поводу пристрастий музыкальны других, я тоже не слушаю, то, что слушаете Вы и не спорю с Вами о Ваших музыкальных вкусах, у всех есть постоянные, потом по настроению, а одно и то-же всю жизнь слушать, так "организмный рефлекс" срабатывать начнет так-что мимо  :Smilie: ......

----------


## Буль

> Бао не надо критики по поводу пристрастий музыкальны других, я тоже не слушаю, то, что слушаете Вы


Если Вы заметили, я критиковал не Ваши пристрастия, но конкретные бездарности на эстраде. Вы же, разумеется, можете относиться к ним как угодно, вплоть до благоговения. Это Ваше неотъемлемое право.

----------


## Игорь Эдвардович

А я вот Петра Налича слушаю, приятная и мелодичная музычка  :Smilie:  музыку кстати говоря, можно качнуть с их официального сайта  http://www.peternalitch.ru/

----------

Слава Эркин (05.05.2009), Этэйла (02.05.2009)

----------


## Aion

Imee Ooi - Nilakantha Dharani (Great compassionate mantra)  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiAT0...eature=related

----------


## Шавырин

Ундервуд "Красная Кнопка".

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.imeem.com/people/-R4gb6i/...stable-bubble/

----------


## Sam

В последнее время заслушиваюсь 4iПом :Smilie:  Психоделический хип-хоп очень нравится :Smilie: 
http://music.lib.ru/s/sherep/

----------


## Шавырин

Чесно говоря,почти всегда фоном у меня звучит Б.Г. Как-то соподвигает к практике,особливо в моменты сплина. 
"Чем выше залазишь в астрал,тем больший бред несёшь."(как-то так).

----------


## Aion

Nico - The End
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceec0...eature=related

----------


## Ноки

*Down To The Bone - The Best Of Down To The Bone (2006)/Jazz Funk, Jazz Instrument,Acid Jazz*
Down To The Bone - проект британского ди-джея Стюарта Уэйда (Stuart Wade). Это отличная современная музыка, очень драйвовая и позитивная. Творчество DTTB я бы охарактеризовал как отливку из сплава крепких джазовых традиций, перекованную ритмом современной городской жизни двух континентов... Уникальность коллектива в том, что его "master and commander" Уэйд не играет в составе группы (который постоянно меняется) ни на одном инструменте, лишь направляя исполнителей собственными идеями. DTTB не ездит в туры, но постоянно участвует в многочисленных джазовых гигах, фестивалях и прочих тусовках, в основном в Штатах. Причем для живых выступлений там привлекается "местный" состав, совсем не тот, что для записи на студии в UK. Сам Уэйд по этому поводу говорит: "У меня недостаточно денег для того, чтобы постоянно возить своих музыкантов самолетом в Штаты и обратно..." Что же до собственно музыки, то ее нужно слушать, а не читать о ней. Чем и предлагаю заняться.

----------


## Lankshi

Без слов: эмбиент (он и без плеера доступен в любом месте), этника и т.п.
Со словами: John Lennon, Jefferson Airplane...далее в том же духе.

----------


## Aion

Frank Zappa - ROLLO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmiCHZx3OEA

----------


## Sergei

Высоцкий 
 А вот теперь пришлось отказаться от него. 
Четыре основы осознанности и Высоцкий вещи не совместимые.
Пол часа Высоцкого и два дня потери покоя.
Вот кстати
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAyzV9LpI_k - И кажеться что в сансаре можно жить

----------


## Lara

Одна из моих старых любимых тем:
ATB - You're Not Alone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjdokonhlEU

DM-овский Tour of the Universe стартует завтра, удачи им.

----------


## Sforza

> Nico - The End
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceec0...eature=related


Предпочитаю оригинал.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CFoJ...eature=related

----------

Aion (06.05.2009)

----------


## Sam

"Чем выше залазишь в астрал,тем больший бред несёшь."(как-то так). 

Шавырин это вы про черепа что-ли? (Если да то скажу на это одно если, что-то ненравитсо можно и не слушать, ну а бред гнать про астрал как обычно можно высказать типа намёками) 
Если что нехотел никого задевать. хы :Smilie: !

----------


## Рюдзи

Вспомнил песню Цоя "Следи за собой" и меня как озарило! Абсолютно буддийская песня - о непостоянстве всего, о смерти, а припев, так вообще - про осознанность! :Embarrassment:

----------

Игорь Эдвардович (06.05.2009)

----------


## Sam

Спасибо за песню, надо будет как-нить скачать и заслушать :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

ZEN Shakuhachi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTwCNNuPcWU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4DV2wMXxKs

----------

Pema Sonam (05.05.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

> "Чем выше залазишь в астрал,тем больший бред несёшь."(как-то так). 
> 
> Шавырин это вы про черепа что-ли? (Если да то скажу на это одно если, что-то ненравитсо можно и не слушать, ну а бред гнать про астрал как обычно можно высказать типа намёками) 
> Если что нехотел никого задевать. хы!


Нет,это я про то, что Б.Г. как ни кто другой  может словами говорить о пустоте слов. А это,на мой взгляд, Высокий класс.
"Аквариум"-" 2-12-85-06"

----------


## Sergei

> А это,на мой взгляд, Высокий класс.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkO1o...eature=related

----------


## Sergei

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3egE...eature=related

Если переживание джханы много сильней этого. Тогда я не представляю что же это может быть.

----------


## Sergei

Еще
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2AYN...om=PL&index=61

----------


## Шавырин

Тема практика дзен- В.Высоцкий "Иноходец"

----------


## Sam

На любителя :Smilie: )))) TRUE Black metal ARGHHH!!!
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayhem

----------


## Aion

Cream - Spoonful
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf2tJ...eature=related

----------

Sforza (06.05.2009)

----------


## Sergei

> Тема практика дзен- В.Высоцкий "Иноходец"


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Вежливый Отказ - "Эй!"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzx-SFA7aeQ

----------


## Бел

Все понемножку, но в основном электронную. От эмбиента до даркпсая. Очень люблю псайтеч.  :Smilie: 

Джаз тоже красиво, но не весь мне нравится, и затрудняюсь найти именно то, что нравится.  :Frown:

----------


## Слава Эркин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZSOU...eature=related

----------

Aion (11.05.2009), Lara (11.05.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJg1NNyke2E

----------

Pema Sonam (12.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Korg DW-8000 - 8000 Light Years (travelling over light speed / jungle remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-1I1z7r_b4

----------


## Буль

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJg1NNyke2E


Ну вот, извините, Слава, я Вас спрошу: Вы посоветовали мне ролик, который на протяжении 220 (примерно) тактов гонял по кругу 2-х тактовую примитивную мелодию (слава буддам, что без ошибок). 

Мне очень хочется понять: ЗАЧЕМ???? Вы это предложили участникам форума, и, в частности, мне? Вы можете это пояснить?  :Confused:

----------


## Буль

> Korg DW-8000 - 8000 Light Years (travelling over light speed / jungle remix)


Повторяющаяся по кругу "мелодия" из 6 нот - она зачем на БФ???

----------


## Lara

> Повторяющаяся по кругу "мелодия" из 6 нот - на зачем на БФ???


Потому что мне нравится (cм. название темы). Или тоже будем модерировать?  :Cool:

----------

Sam (12.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

Модерировать не будем, мне просто хочется понять как может нравиться примитивное повторение из 6-ти нот???

----------


## Lara

Бао, увы, но, вероятно, это Вам не по силам....

----------

Sam (12.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, увы, но, вероятно, это Вам не по силам....


Я думаю что Вы правы, увы мне...  :Frown:

----------


## Поляков

> Мне очень хочется понять: ЗАЧЕМ???? Вы это предложили участникам форума, и, в частности, мне? Вы можете это пояснить?


Замечательная композиция, народная музыка в переложении композитора-минималиста. Просто здорово. 

Бао, кто еще остался неохваченным из прекрасных пианистов-эстрадников?  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

К сожалению я не понял о чём Вы меня спросили...  :Confused:

----------


## Поляков

> К сожалению я не понял о чём Вы меня спросили...


Вот и я не понял, зачем вы бросаетесь на людей.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

Это я могу пояснить: я не могу понять мотивы, побуждающие их предлагать "музыку", которую они предлагают.

А что Вы поясните о своей сентенции?

----------


## Поляков

> Это я могу пояснить: я не могу понять мотивы, побуждающие их предлагать "музыку", которую они предлагают.


Делятся прекрасным. Если вам не нравится, предложите альтернативу. 




> А что Вы поясните о своей сентенции?


Где-то в
этой теме вы рекламировали эстрадных пианистов (Паулса и проч.),

----------


## Буль

> Делятся прекрасным.


Прекрасным???  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Вы, верно, хотели сказать - примитивным?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 




> Если вам не нравится, предложите альтернативу.


Ну так я уж предлагал: профессиональная музыка!




> Где-то в этой теме вы рекламировали эстрадных пианистов (Паулса и проч.),


Ну, "рекламировал" - это громко сказано. Рекомендовал, не более. И что с того?

----------


## Bob

Было наверное, но...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okd3hLlvvLw (на мой взгляд шедевр).

----------

Aion (12.05.2009), Слава Эркин (12.05.2009)

----------


## Aion

Фёдор Чистяков - Самый красивый цветок
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bMN87ok53I

----------


## Слава Эркин

Уважаемый Бао, примитив и простота это не одно и то же. Всё зависит от того что у нас внутри. Мы разные, и музыка нам нравится(выражающая наше < внутри>) разная. На мой взгляд ценность не в кол-ве нот в музыкальном предложении, а в глубине и тех чувстсвах каторые она в нас пробуждает.
Каждый композитор и музыкант < даёт> то что у него есть, а мы <берём> что умеем(имеем).

----------

Pema Sonam (12.05.2009), Марица (02.08.2009)

----------


## Буль

Ох, ох, ох... наверное Вы правы. Даёт то, что у него есть... 
_В пианиста не стрелять, он играет так, как умеет..._  :Confused:

----------


## Вантус

Всем следует восторгаться "Зохаванием масонской рожи" и т.п. http://tenebraectum.ru/mital/album/3
"Чорный треумф фекалоида-666" также достоин восхищения.

----------

Tiop (13.05.2009)

----------


## Гойко

Знаете, Слава, а я с Бао по поводу этого



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJg1NNyke2E


соглашусь, но не столько из-за примитивности мелодии, а из-за сомнительной на мой взгляд его музыкальной ценности. В композиции задействованы мелодии кельтского фольклора, причем это даже не вариации на тему - это просто калька. Я вот очень люблю фольклор, без разницы какой, потому что он есть выражение, отражение характера того этноса, который его исполняет, а вот такую его эксплуатацию не люблю. Конечно существует много разных композиций использующих энтическую тему и многие из них, те, которые сохраняя характер исходного материала привносят свой интересный взгляд на нее, дополняют чем то, безусловно обогащают музыкальную культуру, но эта композиция не из их числа.

----------


## Поляков

> Прекрасным???


Да, прекрасным, замечательная композиция. 




> Вы, верно, хотели сказать - примитивным?


Неужели с подобной музыкой вы сталкиваетесь впервые? Что касается скупости выразительных средств, то это рамки жанра. Не всем нравится творчество Терри Райли или Филипа Гласса, к примеру. 




> Ну, "рекламировал" - это громко сказано. Рекомендовал, не более. И что с того?


Если честно, я думал что вы пошутили. "Ах, вернисаж! Ах, вернисаж!" - вершина композиторской мысли, ага.  :Wink:

----------

Tiop (13.05.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

Насчёт количества нот: One Note Samba (в исполнении Dizzy Gillespie)

----------

Tiop (13.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Yello - Drive Driven: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpLCa35P3Ns

----------

Tiop (14.05.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Знаете, Слава, а я с Бао по поводу этого

Цитата:
Сообщение от Слава Эркин  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJg1NNyke2E 

соглашусь...

Понимаете, я по наивности,выставляя это произведение, думал что люди воспримут ссылку как маячок, и захотят посмотреть,познакомится с новым ( для них) составом музыкантов, как это сделал я , случайно наткнувшись нан них, когда искал гармониум купить. У них есть много интересных эксперементов ( не всегда понятных мне). 
А произведение всё-таки хорошее ( дла меня). Я плохо разбираюсь в стилях и направлениях, просто слушаю, и это находит или не находит отклик в моей душе. В музыке ценю мелодичность и эмоцию или состояние души.

----------


## Гойко

Слава, я не имел своей целью заставить вас оправдываться. Речь лишь о том, что из ряда подобных это произведение не самое удачное. Возьму на себя смелость порекомендовать Вам более оригинальные трактовки. Уверен, Вы не пожалеете.

----------


## Aion

Марк Бернес - С чего начинается Родина
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKtOX...eature=related

----------


## Этэйла

Вот относительно скупости выразительных средств : ) ) )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aStI3...eature=related

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Pema Sonam (15.05.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4DHm...eature=related
Продолжение <примитивной> музыки.

----------


## Слава Эркин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5n7u...eature=related
Всё та же ...

----------


## Буль

Вот *это* - талант, самородок.

А бездарностей... их везде хватает.

----------


## Aion

Jesus Christ Superstar - Heaven On Their Minds 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytNoi...eature=related

----------

Pema Sonam (15.05.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Metallica - No Leaf Clover

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlhmigaacJc

----------


## Буль

Rostropovich plays Shostakovich's Cello concerto no.2, part2

----------

Tiop (16.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

На мой взгляд одно из лучших выступлений великого Элвиса Пресли: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX_xV...eature=related  :Cool:

----------


## Lara

Phil Collins - True Colors

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmfqLOLCNi8

----------


## Чиффа

"Агата Кристи" - "Маленькая страна"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hch86xAhYw

----------


## Pema Sonam

Немного романтики:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=RU&hl=ru&v=_7vakRmftck

----------


## Буль

Немного музыки:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDIX_nGbwEU

----------

Pema Sonam (18.05.2009)

----------


## Sam

СТоп мозги http://www.triplag.com (Dark-Psychedelic-Trance)

----------


## Aion

Егор Летов - Моя оборона
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNd7LwbOv54

----------

Sam (19.05.2009), Манечка (01.05.2010)

----------


## Буль

Meine Lippen, sie küssen so heiß - Anna Netrebko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=RU&hl=ru&v=7tUq8Q_b8Lg

----------


## Aion

The Velvet Underground ~ Run Run Run
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT6lL...eature=related

----------


## Буль

Pavarotti And Friends La Traviata - Brindisi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYLvusd6aYw

----------


## Aion

Подписи Бао посвящается))
Black Uhuru - Happiness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SPeh...eature=related

----------


## Aleksey L.

Paradox Presents - The Age Of Outsiders
double cd

----------


## Aion

Brenda Boykin - Freedom Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du_03...eature=related

----------

Чиффа (21.05.2009)

----------


## Поляков

Совершенный отвал башки: 

Brad Mehldau Trio - Samba Do Grande Amor (часть 1, часть 2). На ютубе есть весь этот концерт в хорошем качестве. Удивительный музыкант.

----------


## Чиффа

Нат Кинг Коул "Вообрази"
"Вообрази, что ты счастлив, когда тебе грустно...."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FAW2MMI-AY

----------


## Lara

Навеяло грозами...
Mr. Meeble - Fine (Live at the Phix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUlmXvpgIfA

----------


## Рюдзи

Наступило лето и сразу вспомнилась песня Боба Марли "Sun Is Shining".
В одном из куплетов примерно такой текст:



> "Когда с утра собирается радуга,
>  То становлюсь радугой и я тоже,
>  Чтобы стать свободным,
>  Вы должны знать это.
>  Понимаете меня?"

----------


## Буль

Очаровательное Carceleras в исполнении ещё более очаровательной меццо сопрано Elīna Garanča
Блистательно! Это не может не понравиться никому!

----------


## Makc

Монотонное жужжание кулеров...

----------

Манечка (07.07.2010)

----------


## Буль

Феерическое исполнение Una Voce Poco Fa той же Элиной Гаранча! Друзья мои, не пропустите!

PS. Я купил её диск, чем и наслаждаюсь второй день  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Слава Эркин (06.06.2009)

----------


## Veronica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnxJNz_5A7w

----------


## Lara

Эта тема всегда вызывала у меня светлые чувства и улыбку...
A-Ha - Take On Me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnrCSc85Qdc

----------

Tiop (06.06.2009)

----------


## Буль

Легендарная Edda Moser исполняет "Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen" из "Волшебной флейты" Моцарта

----------


## Veronica

Dead Can Dance - Dreams Made Flesh

----------

Aion (08.06.2009), Чиффа (10.06.2009)

----------


## Aion

Art of Noise - Robinson Crusoe

----------


## Шавырин

Мумий Тролль, песенка "Новый Саундтрек".

----------


## Makc

Мирное жужжание кулеров.

----------

Манечка (07.07.2010)

----------


## Lara

Depeche Mode - Peace 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=58727482

----------


## Aion

Джаз в ребро

 Iggy Pop - King Of The Dogs

----------


## Makc

Гроза... И светомузыка из молний под звуки грома и дождя...

----------

Манечка (07.07.2010)

----------


## Бо

Тем кому нечего ждать, отправляются в путь, к тем кто спасён...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwEcbcXgVoc

----------

Pema Sonam (11.06.2009), Поляков (11.06.2009)

----------


## Veronica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t12cAcZdC58
Sean Paul - Get Busy  
Люблю ямайское звучание, и все связаное с нею  :Smilie:

----------

Чиффа (11.06.2009), Шавырин (11.06.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Джа даст нам всё! :Smilie:

----------


## Homa Brut

> Я всегда недоумевал, почему многие русские так любят иностранные песни, в которых не могут перевести ни строчки. Только гыр-гыр-гыр и слышно. А может они там вас матерят, а вы радуетесь, ничего не понимая.
> Остается только наслаждаться музыкой и непонятными словосочетаниями. Когда можно полноценно наслаждаться и музыкой, и стихами, написанными на нашем, родном языке.
> 
> К тому же большинство иностранных коллективов раздувают одни и те же строчки на 5 - 10 минут музыки, просто повторяя их.
> И у нас сейчас взяли такую же моду современные попсовики.
> 
> Вот скажите, любители иностранной поэзии, вы английский-то хоть знаете? Или норвежский? А? То-то же.
> 
> Поистине, велико желание русского человека преклоняться перед иностранцами. СССР уже нет (там эта мода была), а преклонение осталось.


"Наступает эпоха интернационального джаза" (С)  :Wink:

----------


## Поляков

Кажется, здесь еще не писали про Антона Батагова, композитора и пианиста из Москвы, автора музыки для кинофильмов и тех назойливых музыкальных заставок последних лет для телеканалов НТВ, СТС и проч. 

Вот, этот талантливый музыкант записывает замечательную музыку буддийского содержания. Последний диск "Бодхичарья-аватара. Избранные главы из поэмы Шантидевы" (2009 г.) записан совместно с Тэло Тулку Ринпоче. Композиция "Посвящение (глава десятая)" с этого диска. Или "Сансара, океан печали" с диска "Лама Сонам Дордже & Антон Батагов. Ежедневная практика".

www.batagov.com

----------

Aion (17.06.2009), Буль (17.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

_The Waters Of March_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waters_of_March
http://www.des.emory.edu/mfp/waters.html

Susannah McCorkle
http://www.moskva.fm/artist/susannah...le/song_876828

----------


## Aion

The Doors "Break On Through" Infected Mushroom Swing Remix

----------


## Бо

Aes Dana - Haze http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snAs8Uv3Myg

----------


## Слава Эркин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxXfI...eature=related

----------


## Veronica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYoAD...eature=related  :Kiss:   :Cool: 
Хороший ремикс.

----------


## Буль

Очень проникновенное исполнение Addio, del passato Анной Нетребко. Пробирает до костей! Брависсимо!

----------

Слава Эркин (21.06.2009)

----------


## Aion

Una Musica Brutal - Gotan Project La Revancha del Tango Live

----------


## Юань Дин

> Тем кому нечего ждать, отправляются в путь, к тем кто спасён...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwEcbcXgVoc


О, да! Мы во дворе заслушивались этим во времена своей молодости. И воспроизводили на гитаре.

Эта песня также вдохновляет на практику.

Те, кому нечего ждать, садятся в седло,
Их не догнать, уже не догнать.
Тем, кто ложится спать -
Спокойного сна.

Те, кому нечего ждать, отправляются в путь
Те, кто спасен, те, кто спасен.
Тем, кто ложится спать -
Спокойного сна.

----------

Бо (22.06.2009), Слава Эркин (21.06.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> О, да! Мы во дворе заслушивались этим во времена своей молодости. И воспроизводили на гитаре.
> 
> Эта песня также вдохновляет на практику.
> 
> Те, кому нечего ждать, садятся в седло,
> Их не догнать, уже не догнать.
> Тем, кто ложится спать -
> Спокойного сна.
> 
> ...


Да!.. Было дело... Я помню, у него было большое колличество поклонников из гопников и жёстких жлобов от которых мы переходили на другую сторону.  < Ты должен быть сильным, иначе зачем тебе быть!>  И они это понимали однозначно.

----------


## Veronica

*Daft Punk * 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJhK...eature=related

----------


## Бо

> О, да! Мы во дворе заслушивались этим во времена своей молодости. И воспроизводили на гитаре.


В одной из док фильмов о Цое, показывали интревью с Юрием Каспаряном, участником группы, в котором он рассказывал о том, что как то им попались плёнки с пением тибетских монахов и Каспарян услышав это, был поражён тем, как он сказал, что пение монахов и музыка Цоя были очень похожи.

----------


## Буль

> пение монахов и музыка Цоя были очень похожи.


 :EEK!: 

Нужно быть Каспаряном, чтобы такое "понять"....  :Big Grin:

----------

Tiop (23.06.2009), Слава Эркин (23.06.2009)

----------


## Майя П

Ну Каспарян - нормальный человек, я как то останавливалась на Фонтанке (возле БДТ), у них дома, жена - Наташа - в свое время "Лицо Ленинграда" тогдашняя супермодель - жила в Кижинге (из дандароновцев). Классные люди

----------


## Буль

Ну раз жена - Наташа - то это в корне всё меняет!  :Big Grin: 

Я имел ввиду то, что с точки зрения такого "музыканта" как Каспарян, музыка Цоя была действительно очень похожа на пение тибетских монахов. В конце концов ведь не понятно какие "плёнки с пением" Каспарян воспринимал как "пение тибетских монахов"...  :Cool:

----------


## Бо

Бао, это всего лишь мнение человека о человеке, не претендующая на окончательную истину, и это не повод для того чтобы язвить.

----------


## Буль

Да не язвлю я, не язвлю... ну, может быть, слегка иронизирую  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Makc

Игорь Иванов - Из вагантов.

----------

Aion (23.06.2009)

----------


## Aion

Daft Punk - Around The World

----------

Veronica (23.06.2009)

----------


## Veronica

http://www.moskva.fm/artist/boogie_pimps/song_878004

----------


## Tiop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQGzM...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SIwU...eature=related

----------


## Aion

Hasta siempre

----------


## Lara

Duran Duran - Ordinary World

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxm_cY5jqmo

----------


## Этэйла

Костя Беляев куплеты про евреев )))

----------


## Veronica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us-cc...eature=related
Рекомендую всем!  Шедевр.
Потрясающий мужской голос  :Kiss:  и необычайно талантливая Beyonce ( хотя надо признаться, я не ее любительница).

----------


## Бо

Музыка волн - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nISG7iBk-A
Музыка ветра - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B0hGyKV9qs

----------

Bob (29.06.2009)

----------


## Aion

George Harrison - Art Of Dying - Acoustic Version

----------

Слава Эркин (30.06.2009)

----------


## Поляков

Удивительнно чуткий музыкант Александр Лебедев-Фронтов. Звуковой коллаж "Трудовой фронт" с первой кассеты проекта Линия Масс "Труд". Полностью можно прослушать по этому адресу (есть кто-нибудь здесь с номерными кассетами Ultra?). Линия Масс на майспэйс - http://www.myspace.com/linijamass. Для тех, кто не просидел полжизни за клавиатурой, а простоял лучшие годы за станком.

----------


## Поляков

В догонку к предыдущему посту про прошлое, хотелось бы добавить современной музыки. Например, американской: Dirty Projectors "Stillness Is The Move". Девушки танцуют, поют и выгуливают собак, а парень играет на гитаре...

----------


## Ка

Интересной музыки очень много и мало одновременно, хых- жадность  :Smilie:  Как оказалось, мнго людей слушают схожую музыку. Хочу написать часть любимых, но без ссылок, нато есть причины к сожалению. 
Исполнители, но не песни, ибо долго и муторно
Astral Projection, Hallucinogen, Shpongle, Prana, Makyo, Man with no name, Cosmosis, GMS, Juno Reactor, Chi-A.D, Indra, Tikal, Cygnus_X_, Manu Chao, Deep forest, Aphex twin, Indra, Jetro Tull, YES, David Bowie, Led zeppelin, Аукцыон,Сергей Курехин, Егор Летов, Netslov Не помню всего, много музыки. Люблю, этническую мелодичную, приятные инструменты, типа флейты, мантры, когда их поют, тишину тоже люблю  :Smilie: )

----------

Aion (01.07.2009)

----------


## Lara

Би-2 - Bowie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROkkEGKmy9w

----------


## Aion

Весёлые Картинки - Не для меня

----------


## Veronica

*Sade - Cherry Pie
* 
 :Cool:  :Kiss:

----------


## Слава Эркин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubZ0Z...eature=related

----------


## Бо

О страданиях в семейной жизни  :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnD5-i7XhDU

----------


## Aleksey L.

очень, очень классная вещь
*Cesaria Evora - Tiempo y silencio*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln8vbTosrPU

----------


## Буль

> очень, очень классная вещь
> *Cesaria Evora - Tiempo y silencio*


Интересная вещь! Правда, немного однообразная. А если бы ещё и солистка умела петь...

----------


## Бо

Здесь и сейчас!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Сергей Гифт  :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvGKEGrXt_A

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Интересная вещь! Правда, немного однообразная. А если бы ещё и солистка умела петь...


Бао, вам виднее ) 

http://www.discogs.com/artist/Cesaria+Evora

Этот трек звучит в титрах фильма Хулио Медема "Chaotic ANA", 2007 
памяти его ушедшей жены.

----------


## Поляков

The Mahavishnu Orchestra "Wings of Karma".

----------

Aion (10.07.2009)

----------


## Aion

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe

----------


## Veronica

Sumi Jo - Caccini - Ave Maria 
-( "Цепляет".

 Maria Callas: "AVE MARIA" Schubert

----------


## Veronica

Maria Callas Sings Carmen  :Kiss:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Фестиваль "Play!", на котором симфонические оркестры исполняли музыку к известным компьютерным играм. Оркестр из Швеции играет попурри из треков к "Морроувинду":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=502vet-63lw

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Великая Роза Понсель поёт Кармен (голливудская кинопроба 1939 года):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_wmjUk234s

----------

Буль (12.07.2009), Марица (02.08.2009)

----------


## Aion

Nina Hagen - Carmen - World now 1985

----------

Манечка (13.07.2009)

----------


## Lara

Три мушкетёра - Перед грозой так пахнут розы

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EsjMua9_as

----------

Tiop (13.07.2009), Этэйла (16.07.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Великая Роза Понсель поёт Кармен (голливудская кинопроба 1939 года):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_wmjUk234s


Однако несравненная Julia Migenes-Johnson делает Кармен поистине живой  :Embarrassment: 
Хабанера в её исполнении
Pres des remparts de Seville - неподражаемо!  :Kiss:

----------

Дмитрий Певко (13.07.2009)

----------


## Ноки

*No-Man — wherever there is light*
http://video.yandex.ru/users/hosse7/view/5/

----------


## Veronica

Роза Понсель  не моя  Кармен. Страсти мало .

Point of No Return

----------


## Aion

Led Zeppelin - Achilles Last Stand (Live)

----------


## Бо

Песнь о  Нирване.  :Smilie:  Там, где улицы не имеют названий.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87hPTCS1C1Y

----------


## Veronica

Phantom of the Opera

In sleep he sang to me,
In dreams he came...
that voice which calls to me
and speaks my name...

And do I dream again?
For now I find
the Phantom of the Opera
is there- inside my mind...

Sing once again with me
our strange duet...
My power over you
grows stronger yet...

And though you turn from me,
to glance behind,
the Phantom of the Opera
is there - inside your mind...

Those who have seen your face
draw back in fear...
I am the mask you wear...

It's me they hear...

Your/my spirit
and your/my voice
in one combined:
the Phantom of the Opera
is there- inside your/my mind...

(Off stage) He's there,
the Phantom of the Opera...
Beware the Phantom of the Opera...

(Phantom) In all your fantasies,
you always knew
that man and mystery...

(Christine)...were both in you...

(Both) And in this labyrinth
where night is blind,
the Phantom of the Opera
is there here
inside your/my mind...

Sing, my Angel of Music!

He's there
the Phantom of the Opera...


Любимая песня .

----------


## Veronica

:Kiss: 
Garou

----------


## Kарма Дордже

B.B. King & Eric Clapton Это просто ... no comment

----------


## Veronica

Ave Maria - Christina England Hale Hitman

----------


## Bob

Bob Dylan - Knocking on Heaven's Door

----------

Pema Sonam (19.07.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Я недавно тут катуйскую историю прослушала, тоже неплохо, главное про любовь...

----------


## Veronica

I Dreamed a Dream  :Cry:   :Smilie:

----------


## Veronica

I Dreamed a Dream - Les Miserables
On My Own, Les Miserables (Original London Cast)
Night of +First Attack

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Александр Вертинский

Лиловый негр
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjUewCIQXBc&NR=1

о нём
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCIaP...eature=related

----------

Aion (26.07.2009), Этэйла (26.07.2009)

----------


## Asanga

Les Miserables 10th Anniversary Concert DVD \ Отверженные - концертная версия
это же в DVD
http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1409936

----------

Veronica (26.07.2009)

----------


## Aion

Carmina Burana (Free Style Dance)

----------


## Aion

Олег Корабейников & Евгений Чихачёв - Composition 01 ("Достойно есть...")

----------


## Поляков

Merzbow - Minus Zero.

----------


## Марица

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us-TVg40ExM

Расплакалась.

----------


## Пилигрим

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWa6qBIw2hI

----------

Марица (03.08.2009)

----------


## Толя

А я слушаю Slipknot. Вы наверное догадывались...  :Smilie:

----------


## Марица

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN8nJ...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0gDq...feature=relate

----------


## Aion

George Harrison - My Sweet Lord

----------


## Марица

Help!

          Помогите, пожалуйста, найти эту же запись, только без разрыва на части. 
Важно именно это исполнение...
И сколько же там частей, е-мое? У меня просто была песня в альбоме.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_gmX...eature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pWOG...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpsEQ...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPpvz...eature=related

----------


## Aion

См. Shine On You Crazy Diamond

----------

Pema Sonam (03.08.2009)

----------


## Марица

> См. Shine On You Crazy Diamond


 
                 У меня и так уже голова пухнет: пока нашла и по порядку расположила эти части...А там еще столько разных вариантов: почти все прослушала. Хочу именно это, -увы мне!
                 Вдруг у кого-то уже готовое есть? Чтобы не рыться в сети...А? :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Майк Науменко - Уездный город N

----------


## Tiop

Shine on you crazy diamond состоит из двух отдельных длинных частей, ну вы даёте, товарищи...

----------


## Марица

> Shine on you crazy diamond состоит из двух отдельных длинных частей, ну вы даёте, товарищи...


                      Наверное, лучше всего диск купить...

----------


## Sforza

*The Bookhouse Boys*.Новая британская команда.Оч сильно....После финской психоделии давненько не открывал для себя что-либо стоящее.)))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3iX4DyloIE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc-yf...eature=related

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Live-версия Shine On Your Crazy Diamond есть в концертном альбоме Pulse http://musicmp3.spb.ru/album/21289/pulse_disc_1.htm Там все одним треком вроде. А вот номерной альбом Wish You Were Here - там две части http://musicmp3.spb.ru/album/1914/wi..._were_here.htm А песня сама немного мрачноватая - меня лично вроняет в депрессию))

----------


## Kotovski

Сфорца, а что за финская психоделия? что-то типа Paavoharju?

----------


## Sforza

> Сфорца, а что за финская психоделия? что-то типа Paavoharju?


Что-то типа Shiwa 2000. :Smilie:

----------

Kotovski (05.08.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> меня лично вроняет в депрессию))



..._Now things are really what they seem,

No, this is not a bad dream_...

----------


## Кито

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HaixpPrmKQ

----------


## Aion

The Clash - Spanish Bombs

----------


## Yeshe

:Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcycI2wzwzs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQAKRw6mToA

----------

Tiop (10.08.2009), Этэйла (10.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjzJXczUnGU

----------


## Кито

Dorval  Les Choses De La Vie

----------


## Джек

Есть ли среди форумчан поклонники тяжелой музыки?

http://www.thenoblesearch.com/
- португальская death metal группа The Firstborn, тексты - о нашем всём, об учении Будды то бишь. Сайт оформлен соответствующе. 
Если кому нужно, могу залить их диск в мп3.

----------


## Aion

> Есть ли среди форумчан поклонники тяжелой музыки?


Да.

----------

Sforza (16.08.2009), Чиффа (16.08.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Есть ли среди форумчан поклонники тяжелой музыки?


Есть.

----------

Джек (16.08.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Manowar--Swords in the Wind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_FQF...eature=related

----------


## Lara

Перемен  - dj Кореец & Paul Oakenfold mix feat. Shura Би-2

----------


## Aion

Орк. ГАБТ СССР - П. И. Чайковский, марш из балета „Щелкунчик"

----------


## Кито

Tu Cafe´-N.O.H.A.

----------


## Поляков

Западно-германский ансамбль "Institut Fuer Feinmotorik" для создания своей музыки используют любопытную технику синхронизирования приводов проигрывателей виниловых пластинок. В результате получется хорошо организованный шум.

http://www.imeem.com/people/ZhxSHBV/...das-ist-kunst/

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Кто слышал ансамбль "TRAVELLING JEWISH WEDDING", тот меня поймет. 
За душу берет, волоски на теле поднимаются.
http://www.amazon.com/Travelling-Wed.../dp/B0000009N5
http://www.amazon.com/Travelling-Wed...outThisProduct
Послушайте пожалуйста 10 номер под названием "Гитара" песня "От зари до зари".

----------


## Aion

The Doors - People Are Strange (live rare)

----------

Pema Sonam (20.08.2009), Sforza (24.08.2009)

----------


## Lara

Би 2 - Серебро

----------


## Aion

Коридор - Открытое небо

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

«Casta diva… Casta diva! – запел Обломов. – Не могу равнодушно вспомнить Casta diva, – сказал он, пропев начало каватины. – Как выплакивает сердце эта женщина! Какая грусть заложена в эти звуки!.. И никто не знает ничего вокруг… Она одна… Тайна тяготит её; она вверяет её луне…» (Иван Александрович Гончаров, "Обломов" )

Божественная "Casta Diva" в исполнении Марии Каллас.

"Действие происходит в древней Галлии, области на северо-западе Европы, населенной племенами кельтов, во времена римского владычества (галлами римляне как раз и называли кельтов). Главные действующие лица таковы: Поллиóн, римский проконсул в Галлии; Оровéз, верховный жрец, глава друидов; Нóрма, дочь Оровеза, друидесса-прорицательница, и Адальджиза, прислужница в храме друидов (друиды – жрецы у древних кельтов Галлии, Ирландии и Британии, имевшие большое религиозное и политическое влияние. Культ друидов включал священный обряд жатвы кустарника омелы золотым серпом в лунную ночь, и именно поэтому знаменитая каватина Нормы – не что иное, как молитва луне, богине, лик которой смотрит с ночного неба).

      Идея освободительной борьбы против иноземного гнета искусно переплетена с мелодрамой, с любовной интригой – всепоглощающим чувством, вступающим в конфликт с долгом. Норма, друидесса, должна подать своим соотечественникам сигнал к началу восстания против ненавистных римлян. Но душу жрицы терзают противоречивые чувства: Норма любит врага своего народа – римлянина Поллиона, ради которого она нарушила обет целомудрия и который стал отцом двоих ее сыновей. В первой картине оперы (там, где Норма исполняет свою каватину) она пока еще не решается призвать своих соотечественников к восстанию и войне против Рима: сохраняя мир, она тем самым хранит жизнь своего возлюбленного. Правда, Норма чувствует, что Поллион охладел к ней, и мучится ревностью, тоской, тревогой, пока не зная, что ее соперница – Адальджиза.

      Итак, в музыке каватины «Casta diva» передана сложная гамма чувств, сменяющих друг друга. Основное настроение здесь – молитвенное, строгое и просветленное (такой характер музыки усиливается хором жрецов, участвующих в обряде вместе с Нормой и подпевающих ей). Однако в мажорной музыке арии то и дело прорываются мятежные нотки, напряженные и трагические интонации, передающие душевные муки героини. Тонкость и психологическая сложность каватины заключается в том, что Норма никому не может открыть свои чувства – разве что кроме богини, луны. Заканчивая молитву и обряд, Норма надеется, верит в счастливый исход – золотым серпом она срезает ветви священной омелы, повелевая тем самым хранить мир.

      Текст каватины Нормы в русском переводе.

О богиня, ты, что над нами
Кротко блещешь так лучами,
Обрати к нам свой лик прекрасный,
Ниспошли свой вечный свет!

Благосклонно прими хваленья
И услышь ты наши моленья:
Ниспошли нам мир на землю,
Вечно пусть он здесь царит!

О богиня!

----------

Pema Sonam (24.08.2009), Аня Приходящая (26.08.2009), Буль (24.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Just all-absorbing blues...  :Smilie: 
Joe Cocker - Unchain My Heart
Joe Cocker - Watching The River Flow 1981 Live

----------


## Буль

> «Casta diva… Casta diva! – запел Обломов. – Не могу равнодушно вспомнить Casta diva, – сказал он, пропев начало каватины. – Как выплакивает сердце эта женщина! Какая грусть заложена в эти звуки!.. И никто не знает ничего вокруг… Она одна… Тайна тяготит её; она вверяет её луне…» (Иван Александрович Гончаров, "Обломов" )
> 
> Божественная "Casta Diva" в исполнении Марии Каллас.


А это исполнение нашей Анны Нетребко в Баден-Бадене как минимум более артистично. Насколько я знаю она - первая русская оперная певица, исполнившая Casta Diva

----------

Pema Sonam (24.08.2009), Аня Приходящая (26.08.2009)

----------


## Aion

Lyapis Trubetskoy - Burevestnik 

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/08/24/lyapis/

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Группа "Несчастный случай", песня "Путин и Христос":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhKIzSrvyf4

----------


## Aion

Инструкция по Выживанию - Путин (Концерт в Новосибирске. Клуб "Рок-Сити", 2006)

----------


## Юань Дин

Сегодня пришла рассылка новостей группы Аквариум. Порадовали видеоклипом:

Гребенщиков Б.Б. «День радости» (видео онлайн):

http://aquarium.kroogi.com/content/show/360097

Хочу разделить радость с форумчанами  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (27.08.2009)

----------


## Sforza

*Momo 'Wandel' Soumah - Felenko Yefe*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYY9-8odK6U

Прослушав три раза подряд..вдруг почувствовал себя негром. :Confused:

----------


## Буль

> Сегодня пришла рассылка новостей группы Аквариум. Порадовали видеоклипом:
> Гребенщиков Б.Б. «День радости» (видео онлайн):
> Хочу разделить радость с форумчанами


Слушал Шуберта симфонию №1 ре мажор
Соблазнился переключиться на Вашу радость...

Скажите, пожалуйста, а какой именно музыкальный ход порадовал Вас в этом произведении больше всего?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

И шо за снобизм? Хорошая песня в духе старого доброго "Аквариума", примерно времён "Равноденствия".

Я тоже Шуберта боготворю, но ценность музыки определяется не её сложностью и не количеством находок. Индейская флейта или пение сибирского шамана - тоже музыка, по-своему не хуже An die Musik или Heliopolis.  :Wink: 

Вот, в утешение Бао очередную интересную статью накропал, об украинце, которого не помнят на Украине:
http://cantus.moole.ru/62447-igor-go...ye-zapisi.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUUovtWT1oM

----------


## Буль

> И шо за снобизм?


Да почему же сразу: снобизм? Простое человеческое любопытство...




> Я тоже Шуберта боготворю


Согласитесь что от Шуберта, выражаясь по-русски, "как ангелы по душе босичком"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Вот, в утешение Бао очередную интересную статью накропал, об украинце, которого не помнят на Украине:


Спасибо, не слышал о таком. Постараюсь найти записи и послушать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> найти записи


Ржу так, что упал со стула.  :Smilie:  Зарегистрируйтесь на том портале, и будет вам счастье. А ещё в статье есть ролики на ю-тьюб.

----------


## Орасио Оливейра

господа меломаны, и я к вам)
мои папки с музыкой это jazz!, электроника, транс, регги, классика, рэп, "старый добрый рок", этно, и ещё много чего, поэтому поучаствовать в опросе было чрезвычайно сложно))
 замечательная группа Markscheider Kunst, видимо у меня ранняя ностальгия по уходящему лету http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqbQVLPBewI
 а это Amorphous Androgynuos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEdJG...eature=related
 вот такое настроение сегодня)
 очень понравилось, кстати, Momo 'Wandel' Soumah - Felenko Yefe - спасибо, Sforza!

----------


## Юань Дин

Бог с ним, со снобизмом. Просто Бао попал в ловушку, привязавшись к условности, которая гласит:
"_Надо_ любить ту музыку, которую _должен_ слушать образованный и культурный человек, то есть классику, а не ту, любовь к которой возникает спонтанно".

Было дело, когда я тоже _заставил_ себя полюбить классическую музыку. И люблю ее теперь. Но вя фишка в том, что любить произведения высокой культуры надо себя именно _заставлять_. Надо любить, потому что _так принято_ в обществе конвенций.

Если отбросить эти конвенции и быть простыми как дети, то приходится признать такую истину:
"Да, классика это красиво и хорошо, но прогресс неумоливо идет вперед и в музыке. Классики играли талантливо на том, что было. У них не было тех синтезаторов и пр., которые есть сейчас. Если с тем же талантом подойти к новым инструментам, то классическую музыку придется себя именно _засталять_ любить как некий архаизм. А лучше не мучить себя и не заставлять. Слушать новое и более прогрессивное".

Чтобы полюбить произведения высокой культуры часто приходится приложить усилия, подавляя естественность в себе и погружаясь в мир конвенций. Потому что *надо*, потому что культурный человек *должен*, потому что *принято*, что это развивает вкус (еще одно искусственное понятие).

----------


## Юань Дин

Как-то БГ сказал про свой альбом "БРБ", каким он его видит:
-Самым совершенным из всего, что произвело человечество на земле, наравне с "Одиссеей" Гомера, но у него, к сожалению, не было таких синтезаторов, как у нас.

Зачем привязываться к тому, что принято в культурном обществе.

----------


## Джыш

Юань Дин, кто-то любит картины, кто-то калейдоскопы. О вкусах не спорят (хотя спорят, но это другой вопрос).  Но по сути, разницы то нет. И спорить не о чем.
P.s. Я люблю слушать гоа-транс, ибо люблю прямой бит и фригийский лад. Но некоторый psy тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Бог с ним, со снобизмом. Просто Бао попал в ловушку, привязавшись к условности, которая гласит:
> "_Надо_ любить ту музыку, которую _должен_ слушать образованный и культурный человек, то есть классику, а не ту, любовь к которой возникает спонтанно".


Уважаемый Юань Дин! Прошу Вас не высказываться от моего имени, тем более если эти высказывания не кореллируют с моими мыслями. Я слушаю классику совершенно не из тех побудительных причин, которые Вы написали.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Уважаемый Юань Дин! Прошу Вас не высказываться от моего имени, тем более если эти высказывания не кореллируют с моими мыслями. Я слушаю классику совершенно не из тех побудительных причин, которые Вы написали.


Простите. Это не от Вашего имени. Это была фраза, взятая в кавычки, не высказанная никем.

Вы счастливый человек, если любовь к классике у Вас возникает спонтанно. К сожалению, мне приходится заставлять себя сделать это. Я не хотел Вас обидеть. Писал не от Вашего имени. Просто так оформил свою мысль, то есть так гласит ловушка (с моей точки зрения), но никак не Бао.
С уважением.

----------

Буль (29.08.2009)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> Бог с ним, со снобизмом. Просто Бао попал в ловушку, привязавшись к условности, которая гласит:
> "_Надо_ любить ту музыку, которую _должен_ слушать образованный и культурный человек, то есть классику, а не ту, любовь к которой возникает спонтанно".
> 
> Было дело, когда я тоже _заставил_ себя полюбить классическую музыку. И люблю ее теперь. Но вя фишка в том, что любить произведения высокой культуры надо себя именно _заставлять_. Надо любить, потому что _так принято_ в обществе конвенций.
> 
> Если отбросить эти конвенции и быть простыми как дети, то приходится признать такую истину:
> "Да, классика это красиво и хорошо, но прогресс неумоливо идет вперед и в музыке. Классики играли талантливо на том, что было. У них не было тех синтезаторов и пр., которые есть сейчас. Если с тем же талантом подойти к новым инструментам, то классическую музыку придется себя именно _засталять_ любить как некий архаизм. А лучше не мучить себя и не заставлять. Слушать новое и более прогрессивное".
> 
> Чтобы полюбить произведения высокой культуры часто приходится приложить усилия, подавляя естественность в себе и погружаясь в мир конвенций. Потому что *надо*, потому что культурный человек *должен*, потому что *принято*, что это развивает вкус (еще одно искусственное понятие).


А мне кажется, что для того, чтобы выработать в себе хороший вкус к чему-либо, не только к музыке, надо над этим работать. Я когда-то тоже сам себя заставлял слушать снобскую музыку, потому что хотел понять, что именно другие в ней такого хорошего находят. И со временем начал находить либо авторитетно всем вокруг заявлять, что Bon Jovi и Scorpions - унылое говно. По-моему, неплохо иногда слушать "умных и интеллигентных людей" и "заставлять" себя что-то послушать для того, чтоб это лучше понять.

Да, а вырабатывать в себе хороший вкус надо для того, чтобы получать от чего-то больше удовольствия.

----------


## Lara

Би 2 - Мой рок-н-ролл

----------


## Юй Кан

"День радости" это как бы... средний "Аквариум"  :Smilie: , т.к. оно из "Писем кап. Воронина" (~ 1991 г.), а не "Капитана Африка".
Но раз зашло, приобщу сюда ещё отвязно-заб/пойное "Вперёд,бодхисаттва!", где, будь на то воля БГ, поменял бы всего *одну* строку -- в рефрене: на "Назад, бодхисаттва, назад!"....

----------


## Джыш

> поменял бы всего *одну* строку -- в рефрене: на "Назад, бодхисаттва, назад!"....


 :Smilie:  было бы смешно)

----------


## Aion

> Но раз зашло, приобщу сюда ещё отвязно-заб/пойное "Вперёд,бодхисаттва!", где, будь на то воля БГ, поменял бы всего *одну* строку -- в рефрене: на "Назад, бодхисаттва, назад!"....





> было бы смешно)


Дык, в том-то и дело, что воля БГ здесь ваще не при делах, песня-то Майка, который и назад  любил двигаться...

----------

Слава Эркин (03.09.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> Дык, в том-то и дело, что воля БГ здесь ваще не при делах, песня-то Майка, который и назад  любил двигаться...


Правда что-ли? Значит он проказник? (ютуб не смотрел)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дык, в том-то и дело, что воля БГ здесь ваще не при делах, песня-то Майка, который и назад  любил двигаться...


В исходной мессажке никто не при делах. %) 
Воля БГ ~ Воля Б[О]Г[а].  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Воля БГ ~ Воля Б[О]Г[а].


  Дык, разве нынче рулит воля не нанотехнологических божеств?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дык, разве нынче рулит воля не нанотехнологических божеств?


В огороде рулят одни, в стольном Киеве рулят другие,
а ф берозовых росчах ваще нихто некаму ни укас...

----------


## Кито

Sara Brightman - This love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arGar...eature=related

----------


## Lion Pitard

Я тоже занимаюсь немного музыкой, и когда я дорос до определенного уровня, то понял что музыка не такая уникальная вещь как мне казалось  :Confused:  Вот кстати если кто хочет ознакомиться с моим творчеством http://denger09.narod.ru/ На альбоме про космос есть песня про малаков так вот она была написана  в стиле "азии" с хорактерными барабанами и атмосферой! 
А так одна из моих любимых песен это Stakka bo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQR9bw-4R08

Мало таких групп с такой энергетикой!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Юй Кан

Так вот у кого Кэдберри слизала свой клип с мигучими детишками! : ))
Ничего личного, просто забавная параллель...  :Smilie:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf_r5C789Sw

Певица АМАРАЛ. Песня называется "Как сказать".....когда не находишь слов выразить свои чувства....про любовь.


Первый куплет про реинкарнацию, припев такой :

Как говорить, если каждая клетка моего мозга твоя, и не найду конкретного слова, не могу сказать, что ты меня завоевал понемножку, когда внезапно появился..как же об этом сказать?"

(вольный перевод)

С уважением,

Аня.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот, тож, канешна, не Паганини а просто Йен Андерсон.
Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick
Название композиции в вольном переводе -- "Тупой, как кирпич".  :Smilie: 

Уф, Аня, мои извинения, поздно заметил, что вышел кирпич как бы в твой адрес, но ничего подобного не задумывалось.  :Frown:  Просто люблю эту композицию. %)

----------

Aion (03.09.2009), Буль (03.09.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Сейчас , наверное, меня прибъют... Давно хотелось поднять этот вопрос!
Я по поваду теперешнего творчества Б.Г.
До 1992-го года я понимал, а потом больше не понимал...
Лет 5 не слушал, а потом купил < сетсру хаоса>, послушал и выбрасил в мусор. А тут вот батхисатва вперёд, три бутылки вина и т.д. Ну и ранее <совершенствоваться в курении травы> и всяка, на мой взгляд, нечистота и слаякоть.
Может мне кто-нибудь объяснит в чём тут дело.
Зарание благодарю.

----------


## Буль

> Может мне кто-нибудь объяснит в чём тут дело.
> Зарание благодарю.


Дело в Вашем восприятии. Оно отнюдь не статично.

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Дело в Вашем восприятии. Оно отнюдь не статично.


Да. Даже труп не статичен, прах не статичен. А восприятие и подавно.
Но всё же! И тексты переводит, и ездит куда надо...

----------


## Буль

Если Вы про "всё же" - то всё же раскройте Ваш вопрос, лично мне он мало понятен, к сожалению.

----------


## sergey

ELP "From the beginning"
http://www.moskva.fm/artist/emerson,...er/song_752267

----------

Aion (05.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Слава, вряд ли что так уж прямо объясню, скорее -- поделюсь... В общем, было и у меня когда-то такое же недоумение. Думал себе, и вот чего придумал.

ИМХО, БГ -- великий мистификатор. В хорошем, артистическом смысле слова. 
Пришлось как-то пересечься с ним вскоре после выхода первого его альбома, изданного "Мелодией". В одном московском кафе. Оказались в одной очереди, он -- чуть сзади меня. Увидел его, потому что сзади возник шум и, оказалось, там к нему сразу набежали поклонники, с дисками для автографов, благо рядом был муз. магаз. Я посмотрел, с каким наслаждением он раздавал автографы...
У меня же, не сильно, скажем так, стремящемуся общаться по жизни с известными артистами/музыкантами, было минимум несколько вопросов по его текстам. Потому, решил рискнуть и, подождав, когда он выйдет из кафе, подошёл к нему, уже освободившемуся от дактилоскопии  :Smilie:  и публики, и напросился на разговор. Он легко согласился и предложил чуть проводить его.
Так вот, пока шли, на все мои вопросы он ответил на полном серьёзе, без звездения, пурги и т.п. И потом я невольно сравнивал своё впечатление от краткого общения с ним -- с интервью, которые он даёт,  и где, как правило, лихо пускает пыль в глаза, уходя от ответов или надувая щёки.  :Smilie: 
К примеру, финал одной из таких его бесед, с бойкой журналисткой (по памяти):

Она: -- Борис, вы искренне отвечали на мои вопросы?
Он: -- А вы что, действительно верите всему, что я говорю? : ))

Т.е. БГ -- Артист. При этом имидж свой он легко менял уже несколько раз, чуть не на корню... А ведь даже на однократную (!) смену имиджа способны ой как немногие из уже известных рокеров. В частности -- риск ведь очень большой: потерять аудиторию или ощутимую её часть. А БГ это проделывал неоднократно, не страшась риска. И это, по мне, дорогого стоит!

В силу этого предъявлять к нему претензии по поводу нечистоплотности текстов или там его повседневной жизни -- неправильно. Он ведь уже заявлял и нечто вроде такого: "Я не гуру. Я -- музыкант, и этим всё сказано...". Хотя имидж гуру, при всех сменах облика и интонаций, ему ооочень не жмёт.  :Smilie: 

На полях: мне тоже симпатично далеко далеко не всё из того, что пишет и исполняет, но постоянно вспоминаю... Пушкина.  :Smilie:  На полном серьёзе, при всей разномасштобности значений их творчества. Того ведь тоже изрядно хулили (и, было дело, карали) за его творения и образ жизни. 

А линк тут выложил я потому, что буквально накануне случайно на него наткнулся и офигел от несовпадения ожидаемого (судя по названию) с реальным. %) Потом же, как водится, вслушался, вдумался и понял: песня-то -- от противного (в любом из двух смыслов)! И в подкладке её -- интонация "Я не могу больше пить" + невозможность не пить не курить и... далее везде, оставаясь артистом (чьему бы перу эта песня ни принадлежала). А там уж -- кто как поймёт, ведь многое из того, что он пишет, требует, для понимания, изрядных знаний в самых разных сферах. В частности, за это он и уважаем стал, невзирая... Потому интонационно там есть и "назад, бодхисаттва, назад!", чего я сам сходу не понял.

При этом за Бардо и Прибежище -- поклон ему глубокий, что бы он ни сотворил ещё.  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (04.09.2009), Буль (04.09.2009), Слава Эркин (04.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё, вдогонку.
Пушкинское: "... *писателя должно судить по законам, им самим над собою признанным*".
Хотя в оригинале речь идёт о писателе драматическом (речь там о Грибоедовском "Горе от ума"), но то же, по мне, относится и к поэту, и к музыканту/композитору, и вообще к любому известному/значимому "работнику искусства".  :Smilie:  И к БГ -- не в последнюю очередь. Вот.

----------


## PampKin Head

P.S. БГ:  http://aerostat.rpod.ru/

----------


## Lara

Би 2 - Шамбала

----------


## Митару

Хорошей музыки очень много. Но вот незадача - мало кто понимает важность хорошей аппаратуры. Поверьте, есть огромная разница в восприятии. У меня друг занимается акустикой и аппаратурой Хай-Энд. Как то он мне дал послушать у себя в салоне действительно качественное аудио.... Это как сьесть таблетку в Матрице. Потом уже никогда не вернёшься назад, к китайским "бумбоксам" и мп3. Сейчас меня удовлетворяют деревянные древние колонки за 300 баксов с японского аукциона, и подобный набор аппаратуры б/у на 100 вольт :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..но что будет дальше я не знаю  :Cool: 
И дело конечно не в цене. Это надо слышать.  
А вы слышали хоть раз на ламповом проигрывателе за 100 000 баксов диск стоимостью 200 баксов? Причём записанный на обычной CD болванке с помощью спецаппаратуры.

И не забывайте что в начале был ЗВУК  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ещё одна несчастная жертва аудиофильства... Смешно и грустно. Начиная примерно с ваших 300 долларов дело именно в цене и самовнушении. Попробуйте послушать качественные mp3, собственноручно сделанные с помощью LAME с "родного" диска, в наушниках Technics DJ1210 за 150 долларов. И не на "бумбоксе", а на таких mp3-плеерах, как Cowon D2 или Samsung YP-P2, YP-P3. Если на компе, то слушайте не в винампе, который безбожно выхолащивает звук, а с помощью программ Apollo или Foobar.

Нормальному человеку, даже музыканту, этого должно хватить. А если вы умудряетесь слышать ещё какие-то частоты, то вы просто экстрасенс.  :Smilie:

----------

Поляков (04.09.2009)

----------


## Митару

Да... я экстрасенс 8))) и мне нравится . На компе тож приходится иногда. Спасибо за советы. Про Винамп я заметил...пробовал AIMP2 ...тоже не нравится. Попробую Apollo или Foobar.
 Я уверен что человек гораздо сложнее и утончённее чем кажется на первый взгляд. Звуки воспринимаются не только ухом. Это происходит на уровне ощущений. Кто то тратит деньги на машины, ктото на еду. Почему не потратить на качественное аудио? И получить переживание наслаждения гармоничным звуком.... И не привязываться к нему 8)

----------


## Буль

> А вы слышали хоть раз на ламповом проигрывателе за 100 000 баксов диск стоимостью 200 баксов?


Приходите в концертный зал Мариинки и слушайте живую музыку без проигрывателей!

----------

Поляков (04.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вы слышали хоть раз на ламповом проигрывателе за 100 000 баксов диск стоимостью 200 баксов? Причём записанный на обычной CD болванке с помощью спецаппаратуры.


Наведался этой весной в гости к древнему другу. Друг -- очень состоятельный коммерсант (сеть магазинов и киосков всякой электроники и аудио-/видео продукции), человек очень умный, начитанный, бывший лит. критик, потом -- глава отдела в журн. Литобоз ("Литературное обозрение"), резко ушедший в Перестройку в коммерцию... С тех пор общаемся с ним лишь изредка, только по делу. А тут он пригласил вдруг на свой ДР.
Дом у него -- трёхэтажный особняк, оформленный как музеум (много друзей среди местных художников, которые и помогали оформлять, и дарят свои работы). Такая вот, изячно говоря, прелюдия.

И вот поели-попили в компании знакомых и родственников, потом говорит: "Пошли что-то покажу?"
Идём на второй этаж... Входим в совершенную пустую от чего лишнего комнатку примерно 6х6 м, заставленную вдоль стен деревянными стойками из бруса с аналогичными поперечинами. В ячейках этих ядрёных "решёток" -- динамики, самые разные, для разных частот... В центре этой комнаты -- простое уютное кресло, перед которым деревянный же ящик, сундук своего рода, с крышкой, полуоткрытой под углом 45 град. к креслу, в котором ещё два мощных динамика: один -- к крышке, другой -- "спиной" к первому. И в одном углу комнатки -- стойка с виниловыми дисками со здоровенным ламповым усилком, а в другом -- рабочий стол с паяльником, проводами и т.п.
Поясняет: "Сделал вот себе музыкальную студию". (Он -- меломан, ещё с конца 70-х и радиоинженер по диплому.)
Усадил меня в кресло и поставил виниловый диск Би Би Кинга...

Впечатление -- сумасшедшее! Саунд -- полная иллюзия присутствия в зале, с лёгкими тресками...
Послушал я минут пять, потом говорю: "Жек, вырубай, хватит..." Он: "Чего, Кинга не любишь? Любил же!" "Любил, -- говорю, -- и люблю. Но это -- перебор : )". Он: "Ты чего? Смотри, вот этот сундук -- это имитация оркестровой ямы, а что вокруг -- специально просчитано, как раз под джаз и симфо..." Потом засмеялся и добавляет: "Когда сделал -- показал эту студию сыну. [Сыну его уже под 30, современный интеллигентный мальчик.] Потом уехали с женой на дачу. Возвращаемся. А он говорит: "Пап, но на этой же аппаратуре хаус не катит! Только джаз и рок!!!". А так стоимость этой комнатки -- приличная иномарка. Такие дела..."
Спрашиваю: "А -- нафига?" Отвечает: "Релакс... Когда устаю -- прихожу сюда и через полчаса можно жить и бороться дальше! : )".

Это всё к тому, что предела "совершенству" нет и в этом смысле. : )




> И не забывайте что в начале был ЗВУК


Ну да. Вон и в годяньских списках "Лао-цзы" сказано:




> "Великий Звук -- шум, не более..."


  :Smilie:

----------

Слава Эркин (04.09.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Если Вы про "всё же" - то всё же раскройте Ваш вопрос, лично мне он мало понятен, к сожалению.


ОК.Надеюсь будет недолго и не нудно.
Я родился и жил до 18-ти лет в белорусском провинциальном городе Гомеле. Когда рванул Чернобыль (в 1986 г. ), всех увезли в башкирию на летние каникулы, а я поехал на эти три месяца в Питер. Представляете?!! ( поймут только люди родом из провинции) ПИТЕР!!! Мне14 лет! Питер! Да.  В Гомель я вернулся ПЕРЕПОЛНЕННЫЙ впечатлениями, первый сексуальный опыт, первый калпачёк адикалона, первые настоящие попойки и конечно же МУЗЫКА!! Я впервые услышал Битлов, узнал Майка и Кинчева. Но английского я не знал, Майк слишком рок-н-рольный (для меня), Кинчев - навароченый хулиган (для меня), но...  Б.Г. ... Борис Гребенщиков... это... это...
 Я пел и играл почти все его песни, я из тех кто могли его цитировать на все случаи жизни, я проколол две дырки в левом ухе, носил перстни, отрастил волосы (в провинзиальном городе рабочих и крестьян!!).  И так далее, и так далее и так далее...
Через два года я поехал в Минск (1988г.) на его концерт. Это было потрясающе! Я стоял в 6-7-ми метрах от сцены! Что вам, друзья, сказать?!! Всё и так уже понятно.
Потом я видел его в 1991 или 2-ом году. После концерта в пригороде Хайфы он вышел к нам ( 10-15 человек на зелёной лужайке за залом), я закрутил огромнейший касяк (извените), мы выкурили его и мило беседовали часок. Как я был рад этой возможности!! Да.
Потом лет5-6 ,я слышал мало не живой музыки, жил на природе, в комуннах, на чъих-то квартирах, на скамейках... 
Когда жизнь стала более размеренной купил новый альбом Б.Г. < Сестра хаоса>, послушал и выбрасил в мусор.
Дошло до того, что пару лет назад он приезжал к нам в Израиль и меня знакомий позвал бесплатно на его концерт, он там работает, И Я НЕ ПОШЁЛ.
Я понимаю что я изменился и Б.Г. изменился... Это нормально. Но как-то он не про то стал петь...
Или я чего-то не понял?..

----------

Pema Sonam (04.09.2009), Юй Кан (05.09.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Звуки воспринимаются не только ухом. Это происходит на уровне ощущений. Кто то тратит деньги на машины, ктото на еду. Почему не потратить на качественное аудио?


У меня есть дома пара металлических вешалок. Продам за 999 евро (за штуку). =)

----------


## Буль

> Я понимаю что я изменился и Б.Г. изменился... Это нормально. Но как-то он не про то стал петь...
> Или я чего-то не понял?..


Да всё правильно Вы поняли. Просто... Может быть Вы слишком давно не были в Питере...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Потом лет5-6 ,я слышал мало не живой музыки, жил на природе, в комуннах, на чъих-то квартирах, на скамейках... 
> Когда жизнь стала более размеренной купил новый альбом Б.Г. < Сестра хаоса>, послушал и выбрасил в мусор.
> Дошло до того, что пару лет назад он приезжал к нам в Израиль и меня знакомий позвал бесплатно на его концерт, он там работает, И Я НЕ ПОШЁЛ.
> Я понимаю что я изменился и Б.Г. изменился... Это нормально. Но как-то он не про то стал петь...
> Или я чего-то не понял?..


В "он стал другим, и таким его не принимаю" есть, возможно, ещё и ммм... психологический момент.
Как правило, люди (в их ряду и я -- ничуть не исключение, потому что не раз ловил и ловлю себя на том же), горячо полюбив/у-своив нечто, не приемлют никаких изменений этого. 

Происходит, ИМХО, такая вот штука: _у-своенное_ трансформируется в _при-своенное_, становясь частью опыта, т.е. -- личности, ведь личность и есть опыт ("я" = совокупность "моих" васан-привязанностей, если по-махаянски, не знаю, как в Тхераваде). И ничего ценнее своего "я" у человека нет... Потому любая трансформация страстно присвоенного может восприниматься как посягательство на бесценную часть "я", на выстраданное "мною", на то, чему "я" посвятил, чему отдал, во что "вложил" -- шутка сказать! -- изрядную часть своей жизни... А оно теперь стало другим! Но такое -- это другое, не моё, я хочу прежнего, того, которое бережно и с любовью хранил!!!
И особенно это может сказываться, когда разрыв между "тем" и "нынешним" составляет изрядный промежуток времени...

Как-то так ещё может происходить.
Не знаю, не слишком путано изложил?  :Smilie:

----------

Митару (06.09.2009), Слава Эркин (05.09.2009)

----------


## Митару

> У меня есть дома пара металлических вешалок. Продам за 999 евро (за штуку). =)


Кю!    :Frown:

----------


## Алекс С

Моя любимая песня

----------


## Юй Кан

Как бы напоследок: если кто не видел -- БГ на передаче "Школа Злословия". Академический час очаровательных игр ума от "учителя народа"...  :Smilie:

----------


## Митару

> Приходите в концертный зал Мариинки и слушайте живую музыку без проигрывателей!


 Посмотрите на карту. Я во Владивостоке. У нас тоже есть камерные залы. Я слушаю там музыку иногда, и всё чудесно ... но, не всегда можно себе это позволить. А вот я прихожу домой после работы и ... у меня есть такая возможность - послушать качественное аудио. 
Приезжайте лучше ко мне во Владик!        :Cool:

----------


## Митару

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-duqsCFXxc     расслабьтесь ...
Несчастливцы, обусловленные понятиями, делают Знание предметом рассудка... 

8)

----------

Яреб (07.09.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Посмотрите на карту. Я во Владивостоке. У нас тоже есть камерные залы. Я слушаю там музыку иногда, и всё чудесно ... но, не всегда можно себе это позволить.


Мне кажется если потратить упоминаемые Вами $100000 не на проигрыватель, то абонемент в Приморскую Краевую Филармонию можно себе на всю жизнь купить...




> Приезжайте лучше ко мне во Владик!


Спасибо, как-нибудь воспользуюсь Вашим приглашением!

----------


## Войнич

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFMhvThpRKY

Tai Chi

----------


## Митару

[QUOTE=Бао;285190]Мне кажется если потратить упоминаемые Вами $100000 не на проигрыватель, то абонемент в Приморскую Краевую Филармонию можно себе на всю жизнь купить...

 Да, кто бы сомневался!  :Smilie:  К томуж не известно - сколько мне осталось... Но, если бы у меня вдруг появились эти деньги, то я по любому купил бы себе приличный комплект аппаратуры. Например "Cabasse"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
  И осталось бы ещё на билеты.... и вообще.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzCvI...eature=related 

Музыку нужно слушать...молча, а не говорить о ней.

----------

Aion (07.09.2009)

----------


## Митару

Слава Аллаху, что на японских свалках ещё полно б/ушной древней аппаратуры.... и она попадает во Владик. А раньше не было разделения на Хай-Энд и бытовуху. И можно выбрать что то, не имея 100 000 баксов...     8)

----------


## Aion

Carlos Santana and John Mclaughlin Live - Flame Sky 1
Carlos Santana and John Mclaughlin Live - Flame Sky 2

----------

Pema Sonam (07.09.2009), Митару (07.09.2009)

----------


## Войнич

Salanee — Pearls

----------


## Lion Pitard

Вот свпомнил одну песню хоть и попсовая, (а то тут многим не нравиться что я люблю английский язык очень) русская просто припев в душу запал) 
Если я останусь один - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNKIiWJ3PtA 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Одна из последних песен великой Janis Joplin: Mercedes-Benz.
Клип и обработка -- современные.

----------


## Lion Pitard

> Одна из последних песен великой Janis Joplin: Mercedes-Benz.
> Клип и обработка -- современные.


Что то, я такое не заматил  :Confused:  по моему так любой может.

----------


## Юй Кан

Джоплин нужно, конечно, смотреть/слушать в оригинальных версиях. : ) В YouTube они тоже есть... Но с одной "сердитой" оговоркой: это рок 60-х - 70-х гг. прошлого века.
А в общем -- попробуйте петь так же, как она, навыкладку, держа и заводя своим вокалом и драйвом стадионы?

С другой стороны, может, не будем, о вкусах-то, да ещё вслух?
"О вкусах не спорят, когда они есть и... совпадают!" : ))

----------

Митару (08.09.2009)

----------


## Aion

The Residents - Eskimo (the Movie)
The Residents - Eskimo (the Movie, p. 2)
The Residents - Eskimo (the Movie, p. 3)
The Residents - Eskimo (the Movie, p. 4)
The Residents - Eskimo (the Movie, p. 5)
The Residents - Eskimo (the Movie, p. 6)

----------


## Lion Pitard

Я когда говарю об исполнителе, я не говарю о самом нем и его творчестве, незнаю как это обьяснить но наверное я говарю о его толанте как отражени его души.  :Smilie:  И души у всех естественно не какие.....

----------


## Буль

> Что то, я такое не заматил  по моему так любой может.


Зато далеко не любой после этого может считать себя суперпевцом...

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще-то "считать себя" -- эт как раз запросто, даже калькулятора не нужно: хватит и нескольких попугаев. : ) А вот чтоб тебя признали...
В целом, ситуация -- как было уже тут, скажем, с Цезарией Эворой.
Для справки: Джоплин, Дженис

На всяк случай: нет ни малейшего желания запортить (или улучшить) кому-нибудь вкус. Просто делюсь тем, что сам когда-то слушал запоем, да временами и сейчас слушаю. Васанами своими, т. ск., делюсь... : ) А кто не таков -- пущай закидает мя димами маликовыми!

----------


## Владимир Семашко

Никогда не знал, что ответить на вопрос *Какую музыку ты слушаешь?* Какую... Хорошую. Всё от настроения зависит. Мне кажется всё равно это больше от лукавого. Ну не может человеку нравится одна и таже музыка хоть рэп, хоть шансон. Тем более один конкретный исполнитель.

Или музыка делает настроение. Не знаю даже. Попробуйте ехать медленно под что-нибудь быстрое и тяжёлое.

----------


## Aion

Парамита терпения

----------

Аня Приходящая (09.09.2009)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

> Парамита терпения


Очень плохо слышно.

----------


## Aion

> Очень плохо слышно.


*БГ
Кони Беспредела*

Ехали мы, ехали с горки на горку,
Да потеряли ось от колеса.
Вышли мы вприсядку, мундиры в оборку;
Солдатики любви - синие глаза...

Как взяли - повели нас дорогами странными;
Вели - да привели, как я погляжу;
Сидит птица бледная с глазами окаянными;
Что же, спой мне, птица - может, я попляшу...

Спой мне, птица, сладко ли душе без тела?
Легко ли быть птицей - да так, чтоб не петь?
Запрягай мне, Господи, коней беспредела;
Я хотел пешком, да видно, мне не успеть...

А чем мне их кормить, если кони не сыты?
Как их напоить? - они не пьют воды.
Шелковые гривы надушены, завиты;
Острые копыта, алые следы.

А вот и все мои товарищи - водка без хлеба,
Один брат - Сирин, а другой брат - Спас.
А третий хотел дойти ногами до неба,
Но выпил, удолбался - вот и весь сказ.

Эх, вылетела пташка - да не долетела;
Заклевал коршун - да голубя.
Запрягли, взнуздали мне коней беспредела,
А кони понесли - да все прочь от тебя...

Метились мы в дамки, да масть ушла мимо;
Все козыри в грязи, как ни крути.
Отче мой Сергие, отче Серафиме!
Звезды - наверху, а мы здесь - на пути...

----------

Аня Приходящая (09.09.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Зато далеко не любой после этого может считать себя суперпевцом...


Это, Бао, называется "сильный центр".  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvKPzyl_ljw
Алиса Селезнева и ее "Прекрасное далеко".

----------


## Aion

Всемирному дню предотвращения самоубийств посвящается:

INXS - Suicide Blonde (Live)

----------


## Lara

Depeche Mode - Everything Counts (Delta Dreams Cover)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNhGmOBWHYA

----------

Аня Приходящая (13.09.2009)

----------


## Ната

Уважаемые! Помогите найти для скачивания (аудио)тему: Андреа Боччели "Тайм ту сей гудбай"  (сорри за английский прононс))) только , где он исполняет эту песню в гордом одиночестве и на английском языке, а то мне все время с Сарой Брайтман попадается.
Спасибо!

Andrea Bocelli "Con Te Partiro" (итал)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

[QUOTE=Ната;286096]Уважаемые! Помогите найти для скачивания (аудио)тему: Андреа Боччели "Тайм ту сей гудбай"  (сорри за английский прононс))) только , где он исполняет эту песню в гордом одиночестве и на английском языке, а то мне все время с Сарой Брайтман попадается.
Спасибо!

http://www.andreabocelli.com/andreabocelli_ita.htm

----------


## Ната

[QUOTE=Аня Приходящая;286102]


> Уважаемые! Помогите найти для скачивания (аудио)тему: Андреа Боччели "Тайм ту сей гудбай"  (сорри за английский прононс))) только , где он исполняет эту песню в гордом одиночестве и на английском языке, а то мне все время с Сарой Брайтман попадается.
> Спасибо!
> 
> http://www.andreabocelli.com/andreabocelli_ita.htm


Большое Человеческое Спасибо!!!!!!! :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Ната, не знаю, за что, там же диски заказывать надо. Не бесплатно...

----------


## Ната

> Ната, не знаю, за что, там же диски заказывать надо. Не бесплатно...


За отклик, а что небесплатно-это уже другая история... :Smilie:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Ага....)))))) Русский стандарт. Вы водку хлыщете ?

----------


## Ната

> Ага....)))))) Русский стандарт. Вы водку хлыщете ?


Нет, так что тему водки и алкоголя как такового поддержать не могу))) :Smilie:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

> Нет, так что тему водки и алкоголя как такового поддержать не могу)))


А в России по прежнему белые медведи по Красной Площади ходют ? :Smilie:

----------


## Ната

> А в России по прежнему белые медведи по Красной Площади ходют ?


ООООООООООО....Как Вы долго в Испании задержались. Где ж Вас держат??? Может, ехать спасать надо????)))))) :Smilie:

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Для это люди в Посольствах сидят.

----------


## Lara

Deep Dive Corp. - Summertime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knXNYKyDTTs

----------


## Юй Кан

> Deep Dive Corp. - Summertime
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knXNYKyDTTs


Пьяный сидит в зоопарке, обнимает за шею ослика и горько рыдает, уткнувшись носом ему в морду: "Бедный мой зайчик, что с тобой сделали мичуринцы!!!"

Ella Fitzgerald - Summertime

----------

Аня Приходящая (13.09.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Ella Fitzgerald - Summertime


Janis Joplin - Summertime (Live Gröna Lund 1969)

----------

Митару (14.09.2009), Юй Кан (13.09.2009)

----------


## Lara

Дети мои  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , пожалуйте сюда:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дети мои , пожалуйте сюда:


Мэм, сорь, но у мя идея была не в хвостомерке...
Подразумевалось иное, а именно: всё вырождается/выхолащивется, что очевидно особенно в цепочке Fitzgerald -- Joplin -- Deep Dive Corp.
От страдания -- через эстетизацию страдания -- к кайфу...
(Почему в качестве "зайчика" и была предложена именно Элла, а не Дженис.)
ИМХО, оф корс.

Теперь понятнее, почему нам (всем) не туда?  :Smilie:

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Janis Joplin - Summertime (Live Gröna Lund 1969)


Ну ладно, давайте поговорим про это.
Ведь все ОНИ прожили короткую, невростичную, преобретающую неблагие последствия жизнь. ОНИ сквернословили, употребляли наркоту ( от которой большенство и сканчались ), вели паразитический, праздный образ жизни, уводя за собой миллионы молодых людей. Их невросения и безисходность выражалась в их творчестве! Это то что они передавали ! Морисон, Хендрикс, Джоплин и  немалый список дальше...  А те кто живы?.. 
А мы до сих пор их слушаем... Делимся их творчеством на БУДДИЙСКОМ ФОРУМЕ ( Батюшки Святы!!!) Как же это, Растолкуйте пожалуйста.

----------


## Aion

> Растолкуйте пожалуйста.


Жизнь в миру полна парадоксов...

----------

Аня Приходящая (14.09.2009), Слава Эркин (13.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть люди, не способные жить иначе как "на разрыв аорты".

И когда набран неимоверно высокий темп жизни, человек, в нём оказавшийся, уже не способен, зачастую даже сознавая, что конец близок, отойти на обочину, ибо это для него означает "сдаться" или "изменить себе". И тогда на помощь приходят наркотики, позволяющие ещё хотя бы чуть продержаться "на гребне". (Самый горький тому пример -- Высоцкий, служивший голосом молчащего в массе своей народа.)

За эту жертвенность/самопожертвование и любят, на мой взгляд, многих великих, ведших, как правило, далеко не праведный образ существования. Ведь они теряют куда больше, чем получают при жизни.

Торгуют ли они собой? Не так. Как правило, торгуют -- ими... А сами они просто сгорают.

----------


## Буль

> А мы до сих пор их слушаем... Делимся их творчеством на БУДДИЙСКОМ ФОРУМЕ ( Батюшки Святы!!!) Как же это, Растолкуйте пожалуйста.





> - Да, я не люблю пролетариата, - печально согласился Филипп Филиппович и нажал кнопку. Где-то прозвенело. Открылась дверь в коридор.
> - Зина, - крикнул Филипп Филиппович, - подавай обед. Вы позволите, господа?


Булгаков. "Собачье сердце"

----------

Аня Приходящая (14.09.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Есть люди, не способные жить иначе как "на разрыв аорты".


С разрывом аорты невозможно прожить более 2-х минут. Так что те, кто прожил с этим диагнозом ...ннное количество лет очевидно рвали себе совсем другие органы...

----------

Поляков (14.09.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

Давайте вернемся к теме

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSuRRE-dAw4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt4kEpUeUT0

----------

Аня Приходящая (14.09.2009)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Да, где -то так. Парадокс.

----------


## Юй Кан

> С разрывом аорты невозможно прожить более 2-х минут. Так что те, кто прожил с этим диагнозом ...ннное количество лет очевидно рвали себе совсем другие органы...


Уф... %) "На разрыв аорты" -- образ, метафора. Толковать же метафору _буквально_ -- ввергать себя в заблуждение... Особенно вынув из контекста всего поста, где всё допояснялось. : )

Кроме того, это -- цитата из стихотворения Осипа Мандельштама, жившего именно так. И ничего он не мог с собою поделать, как ни старался вписаться в тогдашний соц. контекст, пытаясь даже славословить Сталина... При том, что он же создал и наиболее жёсткую и ядовитую эпиграмму на Вождя (1933 г.).

----------

Слава Эркин (14.09.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Булгаков. "Собачье сердце"


Простите, я не понял что Вы хотели этим сказать.
Хотя давно пора перестать реагировать на Ваши коментарии, извените.

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Есть люди, не способные жить иначе как "на разрыв аорты".
> 
> И когда набран неимоверно высокий темп жизни, человек, в нём оказавшийся, уже не способен, зачастую даже сознавая, что конец близок, отойти на обочину, ибо это для него означает "сдаться" или "изменить себе". И тогда на помощь приходят наркотики, позволяющие ещё хотя бы чуть продержаться "на гребне". (Самый горький тому пример -- Высоцкий, служивший голосом молчащего в массе своей народа.)
> 
> За эту жертвенность/самопожертвование и любят, на мой взгляд, многих великих, ведших, как правило, далеко не праведный образ существования. Ведь они теряют куда больше, чем получают при жизни.
> 
> Торгуют ли они собой? Не так. Как правило, торгуют -- ими... А сами они просто сгорают.


Про торговлю я ничего не писал, но в целом с Вами согласен. Но я не имел ввиду таких как Высоцкий или Башлычёв. Я говорил о рокерах 70-ых, на которых сам вырос и до сих пор сам слушаю  ( не всех, конечно ), тех кого могу ( Нила Янга, Дэвида Кроусби, очень люблю отдельные вещи Андерсона и Тома Уэйтса , конечно же Сймона и Гарфункела ).

----------

Юй Кан (14.09.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

John Coltrane - My Favorite Things Remastered-1998

----------


## Юй Кан

> Про торговлю я ничего не писал [...]


Мои извинения, Слава. К стыду своему, махом прочёл в том Вашем посте "передавали" как "продавали". %)

----------

Слава Эркин (14.09.2009)

----------


## Ната

Confessa

----------


## Lara

Depeche Mode - Light

----------


## Юань Дин

> Сегодня пришла рассылка новостей группы Аквариум. Порадовали видеоклипом: Гребенщиков Б.Б. «День радости» (видео онлайн): http://aquarium.kroogi.com/content/show/360097. Хочу разделить радость с форумчанами


А вот БГ в старые добрые времена. "День Радости" (видео с концерта). С чисто русской бородой лопатой. Борис Борисыч, молодец:

http://video.ukrhome.net/watch/1860/2126/4941/


Дабы скрасить времяпрепровождение:
БГ "Слова Растамана" (видео):
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1387369.html

----------

Сергей А (20.09.2009), Слава Эркин (16.09.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Ну во-о-т! Спасибо большое, Юань Дин! День радости... Вот таким я его видел последний раз. Но почему он дальше не развивает ЭТО? Почему растаманы какие-то? Почему столько ненужного саунда?

----------


## Юань Дин

> Ну во-о-т! Спасибо большое, Юань Дин! День радости... Вот таким я его видел последний раз. Но почему он дальше не развивает ЭТО? Почему растаманы какие-то? Почему столько ненужного саунда?


Пожалуйста.
То - "Русский альбом". Наш, русский. И борода русская. К сожалению, все течет, все меняется.

----------

Слава Эркин (16.09.2009)

----------


## Митару

У меня , видимо, всё проще... Помните, какое Учение Будда дал каламам? "То, что бы считаете благим, то и делайте!"   Я просто слушаю то, что мне нравится... Даже если не понимаю слов 8)   Все слова - мантры.

----------


## Войнич

Lara Fabian - Meu Grande Amor (O Clone)
Eu sonhei e esperei por seu amor
E o meu coracao se acotumou
A sonhar com voce
E de repente eu te encontrei
Eu vi no seu olhar
A paixao, que eu sonhei pra mim

Quanto eu te vi acreditei
Que o amor nao era so um sonho meu (sonho meu, sonho meu)
Eu acordei e o mundo inteiro acendeu,
Nao para de brilhar
E o meu olhar so ve o seu
Eu encontrei meu grande amor

Pode chover, o ceu cair que nada vai
Tirar o que eu guardei dentro de mim
E so pensar, em voce
No amor que uniu os nossos coracoes
Se o mundo te esconder
Por tras de muros e prisoes
Te encontrarei
Meu grande amor

So os tolos podem pensar
Que o amor se deixa enganar
Nada podera mudar os rumos da paixao
Foi ele que nos escolheu nao foi voce nem eu
Meu grande amor, grande amor

Aconteceu , estava escrito assim
Eu em voce
Voce em mim
Eu te encontrei
Meu grande amor
Grande amor.

----------


## Ната

Barbra Streisand - Memory

Midnight
Not a sound from the pavement
has the moon lost her memory ?
She is smiling alone

In the lamplight
the Withered leaves collected at my feet
and the wind begins to blow

Memory
All alone in the moonlight
I can smile at the old days
I was beautiful then
I remember
The time I knew what happiness was
Let the memory live again

Every street lamp
seems to beat
a fatalistic warning
Someone mutters
And the street lamp gutters
and soon
it will be morning

Daylight,
I must wait for the sunrise
I must think of a new life
And I mustn't give in
When the dawn comes
Tonight will be a memory too
And a new day will begin

Burnt out ends of smoky days
The stale cold smell of morning
The streetlamp dies,
another night is over
Another day is dawning

Touch me, it's so easy to leave me
All alone with the memory
Of my days in the sun
If you touch me
You'll understand what happiness is
Look, a new day has begun

----------


## Сергей А

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMOFC...eature=related

Сори, если было.

----------

Pema Sonam (23.09.2009)

----------


## Lara

Новый клип группы Пикник: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5SS8LZOU_k

----------

Pema Sonam (23.09.2009)

----------


## Эрци

> У меня , видимо, всё проще... Помните, какое Учение Будда дал каламам? "То, что бы считаете благим, то и делайте!"   Я просто слушаю то, что мне нравится... Даже если не понимаю слов 8)   Все слова - мантры.


Абсолютно также, всё, что нравится. Делюсь с Вами из последнего:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuvnvEKt2Ls

----------

Ната (23.09.2009), Юй Кан (23.09.2009)

----------


## Ната

Гаркуша_Дорога(красота)

----------

Pema Sonam (23.09.2009), Сергей А (23.09.2009), Юй Кан (23.09.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Абсолютно также, всё, что нравится. Делюсь с Вами из последнего:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuvnvEKt2Ls


Там вроде поётся про чёрную рубашку и несчастную любовь, а ролик совсем о другом... Странновато

----------


## Эрци

> Там вроде поётся про чёрную рубашку и несчастную любовь, а ролик совсем о другом... Странновато


По всей вероятности, что она не настолько несчастна  :Wink:

----------


## Aion

Борис Гребенщиков - Сны о чём-то большем

----------

Ната (24.09.2009), Эрци (23.09.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Кстати, в Питере 27-27.09 замечательнейшее мероприятие - http://www.kuryokhin.ru/EMF2009/

Уши жителей белокамянной (чьи хозяева не поленяться оторвать мякоть от седалищь всяческих) также подвергнуться приятным раздражителям - http://holmi.ru/about/current/gold-town-release-2009/

----------

Aion (23.09.2009)

----------


## Ната

> Кстати, в Питере 27-27.09 замечательнейшее мероприятие - http://www.kuryokhin.ru/EMF2009/



Какой же Славный город Питер! Очень его люблю :Smilie:  :Kiss:

----------


## Эрци

Честно признаюсь, что все странички этой темы не читала. Извините, если была уже ссылка на эту песню Flёur. Но я давно их не слушала, а тут вспомнилось, захотелось поделиться. К моему сожалению, это лучшая запись, что мне удалось найти, тут уж точно на картинку смотреть не стоит.  :Big Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OB-5ZWXBBE

----------

Ната (24.09.2009)

----------


## Ната

Любимая Зёма


Любимое Веретено_Алиса


Не со мной_Чайф


Падал снег_Алиса

----------

Эрци (28.09.2009)

----------


## Lara

Одна из любимейших вещей...  Pink Floyd - Time

----------

Юй Кан (28.09.2009)

----------


## Джигме

Моя любимая Imee Ooi :Smilie:  И мантры и сутры в ее исполнении просто супер! Единственное не смог найти Сутру сердца на китайским. Очень красиво звучит. На ютубе лежит, но на аудио в сети не нашел.

----------


## Алексей Черкасов

а мне нравится радио (relax FM), Московская волна 90.8

----------


## Сергей А

> Моя любимая Imee Ooi И мантры и сутры в ее исполнении просто супер! Единственное не смог найти Сутру сердца на китайским. Очень красиво звучит. На ютубе лежит, но на аудио в сети не нашел.


Мне тоже очень нравится!

Поищите здесь - http://torrents.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=1129
Я там видел полную дискографию.

----------


## Джигме

> Мне тоже очень нравится!
> 
> Поищите здесь - http://torrents.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=1129
> Я там видел полную дискографию.


Я на торенте не зарегистрирован.  :Frown:  Иам еще и отдавать надо.

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://kp.by/daily/24366.4/550574/

Гомельская старушка играет блюз лампочкой

----------

Сергей А (30.09.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Я на торенте не зарегистрирован.  Иам еще и отдавать надо.


Есть торренты без регистрации.
За первые 5Гб на приведенном торренте ничего отдавать не надо.

Но музыки там - мама дорогая!!!

----------


## Aleksey L.

есть бесплатная программа Soulseek

в 90% случаев находится даже то, что невозможно найти уже нигде. (хотя, есть и исключения и кое чего все же нет).

----------


## Войнич

Reamon supergirl

You can tell by the way she walks that she's my girl
You can tell by the way she talks she rules the world
You can see in her eyes that no one is her Chi
She's my girl my Supergirl 
And then she'd say it's OK I got lost on the way
But I'm a Supergirl and Supergirls don't cry
And she'd say it's allright I got home late last night
But I'm a Supergirl and Supergirls just fly

And then she'd say that nothing can go wrong
When you're in love what can go wrong
And then she'd laugh the night time into the day
Pushing her fears further along

And then she'd say it's OK I got lost on the way
But I'm a Supergirl and Supergirls don't cry
And she'd say it's allright I got home late last night
But I'm a Supergirl and Supergirls just fly

And then she’d shout down the line
Tell me she’s got no more time
‘cause she’s a super girl, and super girls don’t hide.
And then she’d scream in my face
And tell me to leave, leave this place
‘Cause she’s a super girl and super girls just fly.

----------


## Ната

Кино - Виктор Цой - Нам с тобой

----------

Доржик (06.11.2009), Эрци (30.09.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Reamon supergirl


Очередная американская жвачка. Ни вкуса, ни цвета, ни запаха. Ни голоса, ни одной новой связки нот. Тривиально до омерзения.

----------


## Войнич

> Очередная американская жвачка. Ни вкуса, ни цвета, ни запаха. Ни голоса, ни одной новой связки нот. Тривиально до омерзения.


 для нее нужны определенные эмоции)   
Ayo Technology Cover (HD) ( 50 Cent Feat. J.T & Timbaland / Milow )


She always ready, when you want it she want it
Like a nympho, the info
show you where to meet her
On the late night, till daylight the club jumpin'
If you want a good time, she gone give you what you want

Baby it's a new age,
You like my new craze
Let's get together
Maybe we can start a new phase
The smokes got the club all hazy,
Spotlights don't do you justice baby
Why don't you come over here, you got me saying

Aayooh
I'm tired of using technology,
Why don't you sit down on top of me

Aayooh
I'm tired of using technology
I need you right in front of me


Мне эта версия нравится)

Ниже оригинал
50 Cent feat Justin Timberlake Ayo Technology

----------


## Буль

> Ayo Technology Cover


Ни голоса, ни мелодии. Там используется больше 6 нот? Кажется, нет...
Сойдёт разве что для детского сада - для развития ритмики у детей до 6 лет.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Широко и даже всемирно известная в узких кругах любителей симфоблэк харьковская группа Nokturnal Mortum, крёстные отцы славянского блэка. "Увертюра Чёрной Луны" (1996):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cehpe649Nyk
Оцените слаженную работу двух клавишников и композиторское мастерство Saturious'а - выпускника харьковской консы по классу теории музыки. Всё остальное людям с нетренированными ушами слушать не рекомендую.  :Smilie:

----------


## Войнич

А там ноты не нужны) Главное другое.
The Doors - Riders on the storm

 The Doors - Riders On The Storm (Stoned Immaculate Version)

snoop dogg ft. the doors - riders on the storm

Riders on the storm
Riders on the storm
Into this house we're born
Into this world we're thrown
Like a dog without a bone
An actor on a loan
Riders on the storm


There's a killer on the road
His brain is
squirmin' like a
toad
Take eight long holidays
Let your children play
If ya give this man a ride
Sweet family will die
Killer on the road, yeah

Girl ya gotta love your man
Girl ya gotta love your man
Take him by the hand
Make him understand
The world on you depends
on life will never end
Gotta love your man, yeah

Wow!

Riders on the storm
Riders on the storm
Into this house we're born
Into this world we're thrown
Like a dog without a bone
An actor on a loan
Riders on the storm

Riders On The Storm (A Psycedelic Experience)

----------


## Буль

> А там ноты не нужны) Главное другое.


В музыке ноты не нужны... прелестно!

И какое же "другое", по Вашему мнению, является главным, позвольте поинтересоваться?

----------


## Войнич

> И какое же "другое", по Вашему мнению, является главным, позвольте поинтересоваться?


Состояние моего ума, которое вызывает эта музыка.

Snoop Dogg feat. Justin Timberlake & Charlie Wilson - Signs

 Snoop Dogg Ft. Nate Dogg - Boss's Life(Lyrics)

----------


## Войнич

Ashanti- Only You


I just want you to know that...
Through out it all.....
It's only you....
That stuck by me...
And for that...
I thank you, I love you...
Ashanti.........

[1st Verse]

Ooh I can't wait to get next to you
Aww I just can't leave you alone
Boy you got me doin' thangs
That I would never do
And I can't stop the way
I'm feelin' if I wanted to
I'm crazy bout the way
That you could make
Say your name
And if I couldn't have you
I would probably go insane cause

[Chorus]

Only you can make me feel
(Only you can make me feel)
And only you can take me there
(Only you can take me there)
And only you can me feel
(Only you, only you can make me feel)
And only you can take me there
(Only you can take me there)

[2nd Verse]
Ooh I can't wait to get next to you
Aww I just can't leave you alone
Boy you stay inside my mind
Ain't no denyin' that
And only you could do them things
That got me comin' back
You gotta be the realest thing
That I have ever felt
And I'll do what I gotta do
To keep you to myself cause

[Chorus[

Only you can make me feel
(Only you can make me feel yeah)
And only you can take me there
(Only you can take me there yeah)
And only you can me feel
(Only you can make me feel yeah)
And only you can take me there
(Only you can take me there)

[Bridge]

Crazy 'bout the way
You make me feel
I just gotta have you here
And I wanna let you know
I won't ever let you go

[Chorus]
Only you can make me feel
(Only you can make me feel)
And only you can take me there
(Only you can take me there yeah)
And only you can me feel
(You can make me fell)
And only you can take me there
(Only you can take me there)

Ooh I can't wait to get next to you......
Aww I just can't leave you alone....

----------


## Буль

> Состояние моего ума, которое вызывает эта музыка.


Но ведь БФ - не отражение состояния Вашего ума, зачем же Вы это здесь выкладываете?

----------


## Войнич

Какой вы странный) Спросили по какому принципу и что главное в моих музыкальных пристрастиях, получили ответ и сделали алогичный вывод.
Потому что это тема:Музыкальные пристрастия участников БФ

----------


## Яреб

Кстати, о шестилетних детях: Connie Talbot

----------


## Aleksey L.

Speech Debelle - Spinnin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58Bd8d8DSDo

----------


## Манечка

Angelo Badalamenti - Fred's world. ( Из саунтрека к фильму "Lost highway" Девида Линча ).
Омммммм

----------


## Lara

Из песни слов не выкинешь... да и из комментария кстати тоже

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC5NePiWn6k

----------


## Aleksey L.

очччень старая вещица DM. 
с альбома что-то reward

----------


## Юй Кан

Борис Гребенщиков и группа "Аквариум" объявили о выходе своего нового диска "Пушкинская, 10".

С 1 октября альбом будет частями выкладываться в интернете в сети "Круги", где его можно будет скачать бесплатно или заплатить музыкантам любую сумму на свое усмотрение.

Первыми на странице "Аквариума" на "Кругах" появятся песни "День радости" и "Вятка - Сан-Франциско". Целиком альбом будет доступен 15 октября.

Как рассказал Борис Гребенщиков, "Пушкинская, 10" - это собрание песен, которые находились у "Аквариума" в работе на протяжении последних десяти лет. "Это песни не вошедшие ни в один альбом. (…) Мы верно запечатлели контур местности. И он не перестает нас удивлять!", - заявил музыкант.

Предыдущий альбом "Аквариума" "Лошадь белая", вышедший в ноябре 2008 года, также был выложен на "Кругах". Кроме того, в этой сети доступны запись концерта "Аквариум International" в лондонском Альберт-Холле и альбом "Welcome to the Club", созданный гитаристом группы Игорем Тимофеевым и перкуссионистом Олегом Шарром (с) Lenta.ru
Интервью по поводу: http://www.izvestia.ru/culture/article3132813/

Первые песни С АЛЬБОМА - вот тут - http://kroogi.com/content/show/422441

----------

Aion (04.10.2009), Эрци (04.10.2009)

----------


## Буль

> С 1 октября альбом будет частями выкладываться в интернете в сети "Круги", где его можно будет скачать бесплатно или заплатить музыкантам любую сумму на свое усмотрение.


Пока там можно бесплатно скачать, вероятно, с барского плеча БГ два ничего не значащих в музыкальном смысле трека. Насколько новых - не знаю.

Из интересного, вероятно, должна удивить последовательность из трёх завершающих аккордов в первом треке. Остальное - унылая музыкальная банальность, умноженная на полу-связный, полу-русский текст.

Есть, однако, альтернативная возможность "Просмотреть этот альбом через приложение Kroogi Downloads ", что приводит меня на странный сайт facebook, на котором я, как оказалось, не имею какой-то "прописки".

А у меня нет ни регистрации, ни "прописки"... ни виндовса для совершения всех этих действий бесплатной купли-регистрации абонента...

----------


## Буль

Включил "Волшебную флейту". 
В трам-тарарам эти "бесплатные пробные творения"! 
Чего и вам, дорогие друзья, желаю!

Кстати, освежить в памяти немецкий язык мне тоже не грех.

P.S. Сомневаюсь что современные поп-мега-творения побуждают слушателей к пониманию языка оригинала...

----------


## Юй Кан

Тоже, было время, нравилось не просто громогласно заявлять: "Вот это [нечто] -- фе и фигня, в силу того, что...", но ещё и подчеркнуть, что *мой* изысканный вкус до такого никогда (!) не опустится. А потом понял, что таким макаром, если по большому счёту, ничего, кроме собственных самодовольства/самолюбования и надменности, никому не являю, усугубляя при этом личные "влечения" и "отвержения" вместо работы над успокоением ума и осознанием того, что демонстрацией подобных самостных "влечений" и "отвержений" кол-во счастья в мире не умножается, а где-то даже наобормот...

----------


## Буль

К распространению наркотиков среди подростков у Вас тоже нет "отвержения"?

----------


## Ната

Oren Lavie - Her Morning Elegance

I say a little prayer for you

----------


## Яреб

"Жил-был знаменитый  музыкальный  критик,  признанный специалист по Вольфгангу Амадею Моцарту. Его дочурка училась в частной школе и участвовала в хоровом кружке, и  этот  большой  знаток  музыки  был ужасно недоволен, когда девочка как-то пришла  домой  с  подружкой  и  стала  с  ней репетировать всякие популярные песенки  Ирвинга  Берлина,  Гарольда  Арлена,  Джерома Керна, словом, всяких модных композиторов. Почему же дети не поют простые прекрасные песни Шуберта вместо  этой  "дряни"?  И  он  пошел  к  директору  школы и устроил страшный скандал.

Конечно, на директора речь такого выдающегося критика произвела большое впечатление,   и   он   обещал  задать  хорошую  трепку  учительнице  пения, очень-очень  старенькой  даме. Почтенный любитель музыки ушел от директора в отличнейшем  настроении.  По  дороге  домой  он  вновь  и вновь перебрал все блестящие аргументы, которыми он потряс директора школы, и настроение у него становилось все лучше и лучше. Он выпятил грудь. Он зашагал быстрее. Он стал насвистывать  веселую  песенку.  А  песня была такая: "Кэ-кэ-кэ-Кэти, // Ах, Кэ-кэ-кэ-Кэти/!" 
(С) Д. Д. Сэлинджер "Симор: Введение"

----------

Юй Кан (04.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> К распространению наркотиков среди подростков у Вас тоже нет "отвержения"?


Речь была об искусстве и позиционировании собственных вкусов как единственно валидных.
Поясню, я не против такого самопозиционирования, лишь полагая его несообразным применительно к успокоению чьего-либо ума или там к ослабления привязки к "я" и "моё".

Что до наркотиков... Это тема для другого треда. Откройте соответствующий тред -- готов обсудить, на полном серьёзе в пределах собственного разумения. Или задайте вопрос в уже существующей, где уже кратко обсудили сапоги, принятые за берцы.
Но всё это, ИМХО, имеет смысл только в том случае, если Вас _действительно_ заботит моё отношение к наркотикам и т.п. В чём я глубоко сомневаюсь, ибо: с чего бы? : )

----------


## Буль

> Речь была об искусстве и позиционировании собственных вкусов как единственно валидных.


Вкусов? Когда один к красному вину предпочитает белый хлеб, а другой, например, сыр - то да, это разница во вкусах. Но когда третий предпочитает к спиртовой настойке овса дешёвый плавленый сырок - то это не вкус, а мерзость и бескультурье. И ни один культурный человек не внесёт себе в винную карту подобный напиток, и не посоветует никому. Потому что это - дрянь.

В отношении вкуса к музыке - то же самое. Только почему-то в этой теме считается нормальным беззастенчиво и с пафосом предлагать всем окружающим отведать подобный музыкальный суррогат на вкус. Это меня и удручает.

----------


## Lara

More electronic music - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVKVqey4fT0

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вкусов? Когда один к красному вину предпочитает белый хлеб, а другой, например, сыр - то да, это разница во вкусах. Но когда третий предпочитает к спиртовой настойке овса дешёвый плавленый сырок - то это не вкус, а мерзость и бескультурье. И ни один культурный человек не внесёт себе в винную карту подобный напиток, и не посоветует никому. Потому что это - дрянь.


Почему это дрянь, если, разумеется, оставить в покое т.н. "культурность", не имеющую, как себе понимаю, никакого отношения к буддизму и завязанную исключительно на эстетизм (т.е. просто на систему определённых васан/привязанностей)?




> В отношении вкуса к музыке - то же самое. Только почему-то в этой теме считается нормальным беззастенчиво и с пафосом предлагать всем окружающим отведать подобный музыкальный суррогат на вкус. Это меня и удручает.


Сможете аргументировано доказать корректность употребления в этом контексте двух негативных оценочных моментов: "беззастенчиво" и "с пафосом"?
Ведь если их убрать, то, ИМХО, в этой оценке положения дел в теме не останется ничего, кроме удручающего несовпадения чьих-либо васан с Вашими...

Для конкретности напомню: речь шла (и, надеюсь, идёт) не вообще о бескультурье более или менее активных фигурантов : ) треда или, эстраполируя, подавляющего населения планеты, а — касательно поста о начале выкладывания в сеть нового альбома "Аквариума".

----------


## Буль

Относительно выкладывания в сеть альбома БГ я уже написал своё мнение в сообщении №1269.

В сообщении №1276 я описывал своё видение ситуации более расширенно, без конкретики.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В сообщении №1276 я описывал своё видение ситуации более расширенно, без конкретики.


В таком случае, можете ответить на вопрос более широкий о том, какое отношение, на Ваш взгляд, имеет воинствующий эстетизм к буддизму?
Интересно это ещё и потому, что в БФ Вы — один из немногих, кто неприкрыто осуждает чужие муз. привязанности, противопоставляя им собственные... Осуждаете беззастенчиво и с пафосом! : )
Должна же у этой позиции быть какая-то аргументация, помимо эстетической?
Искренне: нет желания Вас уязвить. Есть желание понять.

----------


## Буль

> В таком случае, можете ответить на вопрос более широкий о том, какое отношение, на Ваш взгляд, имеет воинствующий эстетизм к буддизму?


Какое? На мой взгляд такое же, как и вся эта тема музыкальных пристрастий имеет отношение к буддизму.




> Интересно это ещё и потому, что в БФ Вы — один из немногих, кто неприкрыто осуждает чужие муз. привязанности, противопоставляя им собственные...


Не собственные, а - нормальные, достойные культурного человека!




> Должна же у этой позиции быть какая-то аргументация, помимо эстетической?


... думаю что иной побудительной причины у меня нет. 




> Искренне: нет желания Вас уязвить. Есть желание понять.


За это - благодарю!

----------


## Ната

Boney M 2000 feat Mobi T Daddy Cool 99

BONEY M MA BAKER 2000

The Winner Takes It All

----------


## Aion

Edith Piaf - Non, Je ne Regrette Rien (LIVE 1962)

----------


## Karadur

> Не собственные, а - нормальные, достойные культурного человека!


Гм... А разве есть какие-то абсолютные "нормальные" вкусы?
Я рассматриваю музыку с точки зрения воздействия на ум: если она успокаивает, сосредотачивает то она благотворна. 

Если она не успокаивает, но в то же время не вызывает негативных эмоций, нездорового возбуждения и т.п., то музыка, как минимум не вредна.

Если музыка вызывает негативные состояния ума, замутняет осознавание, то она вредна.

Эти критерии я применяю к себе, не к другим (точнее, стараюсь не применять к другим)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Какое? На мой взгляд такое же, как и вся эта тема музыкальных пристрастий имеет отношение к буддизму.


Стало быть -- никакого?



> Не собственные, а - нормальные, достойные культурного человека!
> 
> ... думаю что иной побудительной причины у меня нет.


С т. зр. психологии, корнем такой мотивации, проявляемой вовне агрессивно, является высокая, если не завышенная, самооценка и необходимость её поддерживать/декларировать, дабы все знали: "Я -- культурный!". (Классическое: "И тут я выхожу в белом фраке!.." :)
Это не говоря уж о том, что понятие культура как таковое основывается прежде всего на умении субъекта вести диалог, не демонстрируя своё превосходство над собеседником, не стремясь его подавить и т.п. Соответственно, о культуре/культурности эстета, придерживающегося брутальной/беспардонной манеры поведения, можно говорить лишь с  изрядной натяжкой...

На этом, думаю, можно закончить. Во избежание полного ухода ва оффтоп.
Благодарю за внимание.

----------


## PampKin Head

"Единый вкус" - это касается не только дерьма и меда, но и Димы Билана с Моцартом...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Когда-то вальс считался развратным танцем, Вагнер - непонятным экспериментатором, живопись импрессионистов и постимпрессионистов - мазнёй, нарушающей все каноны искусства. Конечно, нынешняя попса никогда не станет классикой, но и отрицать всю современную музыку под предлогом своей"культурности" значит быть просто слепым и глухим. Всё равно что Пушкина при жизни назвать графоманом, а настоящей поэзией считать только оды Ломоносова и Сумарокова.

----------


## Буль

> С т. зр. психологии, корнем такой мотивации, проявляемой вовне агрессивно, является высокая, если не завышенная, самооценка и необходимость её поддерживать/декларировать, дабы все знали: "Я -- культурный!". (Классическое: "И тут я выхожу в белом фраке!.." 
> Это не говоря уж о том, что понятие культура как таковое основывается прежде всего на умении субъекта вести диалог, не демонстрируя своё превосходство над собеседником, не стремясь его подавить и т.п. Соответственно, о культуре/культурности эстета, придерживающегося брутальной/беспардонной манеры поведения, можно говорить лишь с  изрядной натяжкой...


Могу лишь посоветовать Вам вспомнить эпизод из чеховской "Дуэли":




> Вы до такой степени испорчены вашей семинарской философией, что во всем хотите видеть один только туман. Отвлеченные науки, которыми набита ваша молодая голова, потому и называются отвлеченными, что они отвлекают ваш ум от очевидности. Смотрите в глаза черту прямо, и если он черт, то и говорите, что это черт, а не лезьте к Канту или к Гегелю за объяснениями... Дважды два есть четыре, а камень есть камень!


За сим, действительно, оффтопик пора заканчивать, vers le plaisir de tous les lecteurs

----------


## Lara

Второй день уже слушаю...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TygMvN7inOQ

----------

AlekseyE (11.10.2009), Ната (06.10.2009)

----------


## Ка

Открыла для себя русский транс  :Smilie:  зобойно. Нашинский позавороченей и потяжелей и понеэстэтичней будет, но есть  в этом что-то, родное  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Второй день уже слушаю...


И что? Никак понять не можете того, что сей автор Вам хотел донести?

----------


## Lara

> И что? Никак понять не можете того, что сей автор Вам хотел донести?


Неужели Вы хотите мне донести чего-то за автора? Я аки Боливар не вынесу двоих....

----------


## Аньезка

Мульт к песне вышибает слезу. Am I crazy?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uMGH3kHhzM

Мужу не нравится, а меня прёт!  :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZanbHYEXns

Улёт!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTdhXxxWREo

Музыка на все времена
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L8Ued9jW9Y

Последнюю музыкальную любовь от Rammstein выкладывать не буду, а то забянт. Спасибо, Huandi!  :Kiss:

----------


## Lara

Вот тоже ничего такое  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YitK3TfpPMo

----------

AlekseyE (11.10.2009)

----------


## Манечка

Если хорошему человеку плохо - это блюз...
Если плохому человеку хорошо - это попса...
Если хорошему человеку плохо, а  послушал и стало хорошо - это Rammstein!!!

----------


## Эрци

Для хорошего настроения  :Smilie: )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ruNijRWf-U

----------

Доржик (06.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8UkE...eature=related

----------


## Николай Бе

Музыку очень люблю! Вдохновляет, поддерживает, формирует фон.

В основном предпочитаю brit-rock, brit-pop, indie, new-rave, blues, jazz (из всех 70 гигобайтов на жестяке хочу отметить Oasis, Casabian, Rooney, Coldplay, Smashing Pumpkins, Radiohead и Thom Yorke отдельной строкой, все что делает Jack White, Infadels, Muse, Klaxons, Hadouken, Jamiroquai, Supergrass, Cast, Stereophonics, The Subways). Великолепен старый русский рок - Кинчев, Чайф, Гребенщиков (еще и буддист). Шевелит средце Элла Фитжеральд. Очень люблю любую этническую музыку, из современников - Оливер Шанти, Девид Аркенстоун. 
И конечно же музыка любым образом связанная с буддизмом - от мантр до фолка.
(сайт жетун.ком - палочка-выручалочка!!!)

Из последних открытий - Empire of the Sun. Всем настоятельно советую. :О)

----------


## Ноки

Приглашаю за музыкой на хороший ресурс http://www.xorosho.com/category/xoroshaya_muzika/

----------


## Lara

Вечный хит - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTrI0OSzrI0

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - Madison Square Garden 1978
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toHlMD50eYY
Роскошный ролик.

----------

Aion (14.10.2009), Буль (14.10.2009), Кузьмич (21.12.2011), Юй Кан (14.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - Madison Square Garden 1978
> Роскошный ролик.


Да, не зря же он даже тут идёт как бы на бис! :))
Не в упрёк, упаси... Просто улыбаюсь.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Led Zeppelin - Rain Song - Earls Court 1975
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmc-eg78gTs

Сегодня вечер воспоминаний...

----------

Aion (14.10.2009), AlekseyE (15.10.2009), Pema Sonam (14.10.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Led Zeppelin - Rain Song - Earls Court 1975
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmc-eg78gTs
> 
> Сегодня вечер воспоминаний...


Мне вот нравится концерт цепелинов 69 года: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbA_jQ28HmI Если пройтись по ссылкам на ютубе, его можно посмотреть полностью.

ПС вот начало - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Dtj96Vzhus

----------

Aion (15.10.2009), AlekseyE (15.10.2009), Pema Sonam (15.10.2009)

----------


## Sforza

> Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - Madison Square Garden 1978
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toHlMD50eYY
> Роскошный ролик.


ИМХО,Андерсона нужно слушать,не смотреть.

----------


## Lara

Классика любого жанра - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erS6PovkZlg

----------

Pema Sonam (15.10.2009), Дмитрий Певко (16.10.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

И снова PF:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YLYUowIung

----------


## AlekseyE

> Сегодня вечер воспоминаний...


Качество не очень, правда, но все же...
Deep Purple - Into the Fire - Live Berlin 1971

----------


## Aion

Выход -  Не могу кончить

----------


## Кузьмич

Вот самая буддийская группа . Союз открытости и восторга !
 Cocteau Twins -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl5EqjtRuGU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4VJAyu4KNI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh83z5vIP0w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ka-WpqCAJI

----------


## куру хунг

Чёт я на старость лет наверное совсем спятил.
 Последнии лет 7-8 кроме тибетских песнопений( по трезвому) и шнура( по пьяне)
 вообще ничего не слушаю.
 Хотя в сельском клубе помниццо был самым крутым гитаристом, играл всех кого мона. В том числе и Блекс Аббат.

 Но вот эта музычка мне мозг совсем вывихнула

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbJqswLi3uE

 Что то запредельное. Dreamer.

 ПЫ СЫ Зацепило -по трезвому. Дня 3 назад.
 До сих пор не могу выключить

----------


## PampKin Head

Украинская Сутта Сердца: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL3khSVtta0

 :Smilie: 

Но молодыми они мне нравились зело больше! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhen4Ybg6UY

----------

Доржик (06.11.2009), Сергей А (17.10.2009), Юй Кан (17.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

Eric Clapton - I Shot the Sheriff

----------

Юй Кан (17.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Jeff Beck+/-Tal Wilkenfeld: Bass Solo+Blue Wind
Как бы в благодарность Айону за бессмертного, благодаря Клэптону, шерифа. :)

----------

Aion (17.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

Как бы ответная благодарность Ю Кану: "Проникновенье наше по планете особенно заметно вдалеке..."© 
Александр Шуб - Bass Solo

----------

Юй Кан (17.10.2009)

----------


## Ната

Nancy Sinatra Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down) Lyrics

Charlie Feathers-That Certain Female

The Grand Duel (Parte Prima)

Twisted Nerve-Bernard Herrmann

Al Hirt - Green Hornet

Don't let me be misunderstood - Santa Esmeralda

ZAMFIR - THE LONELY SHEPHERD ( Einsamer Hirte ) - JAMES LAST ORCHESTRA

----------

Аньезка (18.10.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Ната, спасибо за музыку из любимого фильма.  :Smilie:

----------

Ната (18.10.2009)

----------


## Ната

> Ната, спасибо за музыку из любимого фильма.


Только что по НТВ посмотрела 1-ю часть (не знаю уже в который раз), очень эмоциональный!!! и очень нравится, и каждый раз -как первый) :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMmmu9uNoQQ

----------

Поляков (18.10.2009)

----------


## Буль

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3g88ndOew

----------


## Буль

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFlueiqYiH4

----------


## Буль

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1532894.html...ba13cc03b0998d

----------


## Юй Кан

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMmmu9uNoQQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiJ5narKY2w

Два мира -- две культуры? :))

----------


## Сергей А

Про любовь. Очень красиво.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA3tB...eature=related

----------

Аня Приходящая (18.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1532894.html...ba13cc03b0998d


Уважаемый Бао! А как же Ваши претензии к трехаккордовым песням? :Cool:

----------


## Буль

> Уважаемый Бао! А как же Ваши претензии к трехаккордовым песням?


У меня - да, есть такие претензии. Но что - я? Как я вижу, такие гармонии по вкусу здешним участникам. Вот и хочу их порадовать.

----------

Сергей А (18.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

А что, кто-то здесь увлекается русским шансоном? :Cool:

----------


## AlekseyE

Radiohead - Weird Fishes/Arpeggi (Scotch Mist Version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcANFVcJeOM

----------


## Юань Дин

Elton John "Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word", 1976 (видео)

Blue Ft. Elton John "Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word"

----------


## Aion

> А что, кто-то здесь увлекается русским шансоном?


Если верить результатам опроса "Какую музыку Вы предпочитаете" , кто-то увлекается...

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Эпитафия" вживую...

----------

Aion (18.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Если верить результатам опроса "Какую музыку Вы предпочитаете" , кто-то увлекается...


Я понял! Это Бао! :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------

Юй Кан (19.10.2009)

----------


## Буль

Извините, что конкретно Вы поняли обо мне?

----------


## Сергей А

> Извините, что конкретно Вы поняли обо мне?


Это шутка. Если задел - извините.
Просто это опросный топик - и любителей шансона один человек.

----------


## Ната

Мазаев

Московское небо

Гришковец_На заре

----------


## Аньезка

> Только что по НТВ посмотрела 1-ю часть (не знаю уже в который раз), очень эмоциональный!!! и очень нравится, и каждый раз -как первый)


Мне еще эти нравятся:

 
Malcolm McLaren - About Her

Shivaree - Goodnight Moon

Flower of Carnage

----------

Ната (21.10.2009)

----------


## Makc

Самодива - Песня старика

----------


## Буль

> Мне еще эти нравятся:
>  
> Malcolm McLaren - About Her


Какая патетичная, примитивная дрянь! Изнасилован в мозг так и не взятым верхним "ля".

Два других предложенных клипа игнорировал во избежание суицида. Мои извинения в собственной слабохарактерности.

----------

Makc (22.10.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Какая патетичная, примитивная дрянь! Изнасилован в мозг так и не взятым верхним "ля".
> 
> Два других предложенных клипа игнорировал во избежание суицида. Мои извинения в собственной слабохарактерности.


Бао, займитесь сексом.
А то Овсиенко выложу...

----------

Makc (22.10.2009), Буль (22.10.2009), Ната (22.10.2009), Юй Кан (22.10.2009)

----------


## Makc

*Бао*, *Aniezka*, вы неподражаемы.  :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (22.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Suzie Q

----------

Ната (22.10.2009), Сергей А (22.10.2009), Юй Кан (22.10.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Океан Ельзи - Вище Неба

----------

Ната (22.10.2009)

----------


## Бо

Sigur Rós - Hoppípolla

----------

Pema Sonam (23.10.2009), Аня Приходящая (23.10.2009), Сергей А (23.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Спасибо, Sepia, за клип! Ну почему нельзя несколько спасибо поставить!?! :Smilie: 
Эх, в музыке нужен рейтинг. Хотя-бы 5-тибальный.

----------

Бо (23.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

граффити-мульт
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1199265.html

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Владимир Высоцкий "Вершина"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLUDbs3M3rE

----------

Aion (23.10.2009), Ната (23.10.2009), Юй Кан (23.10.2009)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuiNN...om=PL&index=19
Вячеслав Добрынин "Льется музыка"

----------


## Бо

Moby - In this world
Gary Jules - Mad World

----------

Сергей А (23.10.2009), Юй Кан (23.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Эх, в музыке нужен рейтинг. Хотя-бы 5-тибальный.


Минимум -- 15-тибалльный! От хотя бы -15 до +5. (А то Бао тесно будет. :)

----------

Сергей А (23.10.2009)

----------


## sergey

> Мне еще эти нравятся:
> 
>  
> Malcolm McLaren - About Her
> 
> ...


Я с этой песней знаком в исполнении Сантаны (кто поет у него, не знаю):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoz8iXjfH4Y

P.S. Точнее, пишут, что в Kill Bill  About her - это She's not there вперемежку (mesh) c отрывком из St. Louis Blues в исполнении Бесси Смит.

----------


## PampKin Head

а-а-а-а-а-а-а! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA6vO...er_profilepage http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-E3q...er_profilepage

----------

Доржик (28.10.2009), Орасио Оливейра (09.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way

----------


## Ната

Tegeran 43 Une vie d'amour

----------

Бо (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaqvZm1UJwg

----------

Pema Sonam (25.10.2009), Ната (25.10.2009)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

http://www.goear.com/listen/0e1e9ed/...D-clara-montes

"Agua me daban a mí, me la bebí, no sé que cosas sentí" by Clara Montes.

Фламенко-поп. Испанское настроение.

----------

Ната (26.10.2009), Сергей А (26.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

Оркестр Че - Не Знаю Де Солнце

----------


## Юй Кан

Сезонная такая вот пестня...
Александр Иванов - МОСКОВСКАЯ ОСЕНЬ

----------

Ната (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

украинская колисанка (колыбельная)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVYJgJH3FMg

----------


## Аня Приходящая

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d89ChJj6-rY&NR=1
"Черный брахман", посвященный таиландской девушке. Это Любовь.

----------

Ната (27.10.2009)

----------


## Lara

Jana Lanka - Namu Ami Dabutu (Tokio Rmx)

----------


## Сергей А

Наеховичи.
Борщ.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeFK3...eature=related

----------


## Буль

Среди прочих гениальных музыкантов типа "Борщ" или "Ноги вверх":

Господа, я просто обязан обратить Ваше внимание на исполнителя Nigel Kennedy. Услышать или умереть.

PS: Будь благословен Сергей, что подарил мне сегодня этот диск!

----------

Pema Sonam (04.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (04.11.2009)

----------


## Рахель

Очень лиричная песня группы "Rolling Stones" на буддийскую тематику:

Gomper *  /  Послушница Гомпы
       (Mick Jagger / Keith Richards) (Мик Джаггер / Кит Ричардс)

By the lake with lily flowers
      While away the evening hours
      To and fro she's gently gliding
      On the glassy lake she's riding

      She swims to the side
      The sun sees her dried

      The birds hover high
      I'd stifle a cry

      The birds hover high
      She moans with a sigh

 По озеру с цветками лилий
      На исходе вечера
      Она плавно скользит туда и обратно
      Катается по зеркальному озеру

      Она плывёт к берегу
      Солнце сушит её

      Птицы реют в вышине
      Я едва сдерживаю плач

      Птицы реют в вышине
      Она стонет, вздыхая

* Gompa (Гомпа) – название буддистских монастырей на Тибете; Gomper – монах (монахиня) в таком монастыре.

Скачать эту песню можно здесь:
http://musicmp3.spb.ru/album/301/the...es_request.htm

----------

Аня Приходящая (04.11.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Звукотерапия!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh40J948BoU
It stimulates, regenerates,
It's therapeutic healing!

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Вот друг прислал. 
Очень смешно. Автор Тимур Шаов. Про женскую судьбу. 
Женщина, не увлеченная Дхармой, да возродится она в Чистых Землях.
http://dell.mplair.operaunite.com/fi...standartno.mp3

----------


## Aion

The Police - Masoko Tanga

----------


## Сергей А

> Среди прочих гениальных музыкантов типа "Борщ" или "Ноги вверх"


А Вы слушали, интересно? Ваня Жук и Наеховичи поют прекрасные еврейские песенки. При чем здесь надрывный Пипа с Борщем, не понятно... А кто такие ноги вверх?

Ставить в противовес еврейской песенке классику - о, да!

----------


## Буль

> А Вы слушали, интересно?


Признаюсь, мне не очень понятно что Вы хотели спросить, но я попробую ответить на вопрос так, как я его понял: слушал, не интересно. 




> Ваня Жук и Наеховичи поют прекрасные еврейские песенки.


"Поют" - это когда исполнитель не попадает ни в тон, ни в такт?




> А кто такие ноги вверх?


Тоже весьма гениальная группа. В своём роде. Или "руки вверх", я точно не помню.




> Ставить в противовес еврейской песенке классику - о, да!


Мне извиниться перед еврейской песенкой?

----------


## Сергей А

Да ладно! На вкус и цвет товарищей нет.
Меня просто удивляет Ваше желание все время негативно комментировать чужие музыкальные вкусы. И при этом выставлять Ваш как единственно верный.

----------

Pema Sonam (05.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Улыбайтесь, господа!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_Iqc...eature=related

----------

Ната (05.11.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Да ладно! На вкус и цвет товарищей нет.
> Меня просто удивляет Ваше желание все время негативно комментировать чужие музыкальные вкусы.


Уважаемый Сергей!

Я никогда не позволял себе комментировать чужие вкусы, тем более негативно. Я всегда комментирую только исполнителей, которых мне предлагают прослушать. В том, что многие люди не имеют развитого музыкального вкуса, попросту не умеют слушать музыку, принимая за музыкальное произведение всякую дрянную какофонию с примитивнейшей мелодией, к тому же ещё и плохо исполненную, зачастую не вина их, но: беда. И я никогда не позволял себе за это их осуждать или умалять.




> И при этом выставлять Ваш как единственно верный.


Я с удовольствием могу признать что мой музыкальный вкус (если мы говорим о развитых музыкальных вкусах) далеко не является единственно правильным.

----------


## Сергей А

> В том, что многие люди не имеют развитого музыкального вкуса, попросту не умеют слушать музыку, принимая за музыкальное произведение всякую дрянную какофонию с примитивнейшей мелодией, к тому же ещё и плохо исполненную, зачастую не вина их, но: беда. И я никогда не позволял себе за это их осуждать или умалять.


Интересно, а сейчас Вы чем занимаетесь? Музыка - это искусство, дело тонкое. И _какофония_ может быть музыкой. При чем не дряной. Вы к Шнитке как относитесь? А к Колтрейну?
И уж подавно _примитивнейшая мелодия_ может быть истиным шедевром.




> Я с удовольствием могу признать что мой музыкальный вкус (если мы говорим о развитых музыкальных вкусах) далеко не является единственно правильным.


Это хорошо. Научитесь еще уважать вкусы других. Ведь здесь публикуют именно те ссылки, исполнители и мелодии в которых именно нравятся опубликовавшему. Т.е. являются обьектом его вкуса.

----------


## Буль

> Интересно, а сейчас Вы чем занимаетесь?


Разъясняю Вам свою позицию о развитом и неразвитом музыкальных вкусах




> Музыка - это искусство, дело тонкое. И _какофония_ может быть музыкой. При чем не дряной.


Уважаемый Сергей! В нормальном русском языке КАКОФОНИЯ (сочетания звуков, производящие впечатление беспорядочного, хаотического их нагромождения) не может быть МУЗЫКОЙ (осмысленных и особым образом организованных звуковых последований)! Увы.




> Вы к Шнитке как относитесь?


Очень хорошо.




> А к Колтрейну?


Хорошо. Хотя и "не моё".




> И уж подавно _примитивнейшая мелодия_ может быть истиным шедевром.


Особенно когда её исполняют не в тон и не в такт?




> Научитесь еще уважать вкусы других. Ведь здесь публикуют именно те ссылки, исполнители и мелодии в которых именно нравятся опубликовавшему. Т.е. являются обьектом его вкуса.


Уважаемый Сергей! Эстетическим вкусом в русском языке может являться только то, что применяется к объектам искусства, которое, как минимум, характеризуется мастерством исполнения, т.е. умением попадать в пресловутые тон и такт. Чего, к сожалению, я не заметил в гениальнейшей песне "Борщ" талантливейшей группы "Наеховичи". Так что о вкусе в данном случае говорить, увы, не приходится.

Знаете, вот навеяло нашей дискуссией:




> Филипп Филиппович покачал головой и спросил:
> - Откуда взялась эта гадость? Я говорю о галстуке.
> Человечек, глазами следуя пальцу, скосил их через оттопыренную губу и любовно поглядел на галстук.
> - Чем же "гадость"? - Заговорил он, - шикарный галстук. Дарья Петровна подарила.
> - Дарья Петровна вам мерзость подарила, вроде этих ботинок. Что это за сияющая чепуха? Откуда? Я что просил? Купить при-лич-ные ботинки; а это что? Неужели доктор Борменталь такие выбрал?
> - Я ему велел, чтобы лаковые. Что я, хуже людей? Пойдите на Кузнецкий все в лаковых.


М. Булгаков   "Собачье Сердце"

----------


## Поляков

Allan Holdsworth - City Nights

----------


## Юй Кан

Это не может никого не вдохновить/не отрезвить: "Марш бодхисаттв" из фильма "Сатьямарга"!

1. Версия оригинальная, с кит. и русск. сабами.
2. Версия современная, отрезвляющая.

Уже на полном серьёзе: мне этот Марш (только в исполнении Георг. Отса и безо всякого видеоряда) помогает, когда хреново на душе... : )
Кроме многого прочего, очень нравится концепция готовности к нескончаемым перерождениям, ясно изложенная во фразе "Мы пронесём через миры и века!".

----------

Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Уважаемый Сергей! Эстетическим вкусом в русском языке может являться только то, что применяется к объектам искусства, которое, как минимум, характеризуется мастерством исполнения, т.е. умением попадать в пресловутые тон и такт. Чего, к сожалению, я не заметил в гениальнейшей песне "Борщ" талантливейшей группы "Наеховичи". Так что о вкусе в данном случае говорить, увы, не приходится.


Откуда Вы про гениальность взяли? Я, вроде, не говорил о их гениальности. Так, веселенькая песенка. Клейзмер, ничего больше. Клейзмер - искусство? Ваня, кстати, очень много делает для сохранения еврейской музыкальной культуры. Может Вы антисемит?

Но я не о Наеховичах все же хочу сказать.
*Не судите, да не судимы будете*, вот!
Надеюсь, на этом прекратить этот, на мой взгляд бессмысленный, спор.
Вот Вам еще одна песенка "бездарных" Наеховичей:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZhvr...eature=related
 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

... и сравните это с уровнем исполнения кларнета здесь.

----------


## Сергей А

> ... и сравните это с уровнем исполнения кларнета здесь.


И что? Теперь, пока такого уровня достигнешь - не играть вовсе?
Поймите, у Наеховичей другое предназначение - сохранять и нести еврейскую культуру в массы. Которые не ходят в концертные залы консерваторий.
И они с этим неплохо справляются.

Опять же - дело вкуса (который мы не обсуждаем :Smilie: ).
Не нравятся Наеховичи, но хочется качественного исполнения хаванагилы - шуруй в концертный зал. Будешь долго ждать, кстати.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще тот жанр, в котором "работают" Наеховичи, не только у музыкантов именуется "дерибасом"... Вокально-инструментальный кич со всеми его родимыми чертами.

Потому пиарить их, выдавая за популяризаторов, да ещё хранителей еврейской *культуры* (!)  -- зачем? Да ещё на буддофоруме...

Серёж, тормози, а?

Ofra Haza - The Whole Soul (Kol Aneshama, Elo Hi)

----------

Сергей А (06.11.2009)

----------


## Буль

> И что? Теперь, пока такого уровня достигнешь - не играть вовсе?


Играть. Но дома. Тренироваться.




> Поймите, у Наеховичей другое предназначение - сохранять и нести еврейскую культуру в массы.


Лажать на кларнете, не попадать ни в тон, ни в такт - это распространению еврейской культуры??? По-моему это распространение еврейского бескультурья...

По-Вашему получается что если я сейчас выйду в грязной красной косоворотке на Манхеттен с расстроеной балалайкой, буду сморкаться в кулак и петь: "глазик выколю, другой останется, чтобы знал, говно, кому кланяться" - это я великую русскую культуру в массы буду нести? Очень сомневаютсь. Великая русская музыкальная культура - это не мои блатные куплетики, а музыка Чайковского, Глинки, Рахманинова... А великая еврейская музыкальная культура - кто? Разве Наеховичи?




> И они с этим неплохо справляются.


Плохо они справляются, дорогой мой! Плохо!




> Не нравятся Наеховичи, но хочется качественного исполнения хаванагилы - шуруй в концертный зал. Будешь долго ждать, кстати.


То есть: если нет денег до Израиля - ехайте до Жмеринки, это и ближе, и дешевле?

----------

Сергей А (06.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Вы меня не переубедили, но спор закончу.

----------


## Юй Кан

Пост посвящается Бао!
Where is the Remote Control?

----------

Бо (08.11.2009), Буль (08.11.2009), Сергей А (09.11.2009)

----------


## Бо

The Smiths - How Soon Is Now?

----------


## Поляков

Японский девичий квартет OOIOO с зажигатльной песней Sol - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fiHyEA6t30

----------

Аня Приходящая (09.11.2009), Сергей А (09.11.2009)

----------


## Чженсинь

Берлинская школа электронной музыки, включающая Klaus'а Schulze и Tangerine Dream - это ИМХО лучшее, что есть в этом жанре для настоящих ценителей:
http://2olega.ru/forum/14

Всю ветку не смотрел. Извиняюсь, если уже было...

----------


## Aleksey L.

Верите ли вы в реинкарнацию Курта Кобейна?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp5RvBhkYE0

----------


## Aleksey L.

Чженсинь, 
Klaus Schulze и Tangerine Dream мне не нравятся именно своей "классичностью" в подходе к музыке (как и оперы нудно и скучно слушать). Все-таки германский лэйбл Fax +49-69/450464 намного интересней последние 15 лет. Скачайте для примера Ambient Cookbook и Ambient Cookbook II, авось понравится. 

Клаус Шульце интересен сугубо в сотрудничестве с другими, например: 
The Dark Side of the Moog (части I - XI) 

upd, о, Peter Mergener - вот кого интересно послушать )
спасибо за ссылку на сайт

----------


## Чженсинь

> Чженсинь, 
> Klaus Schulze и Tangerine Dream мне не нравятся именно своей "классичностью" в подходе к музыке (как и оперы нудно и скучно слушать). Все-таки германский лэйбл Fax +49-69/450464 намного интересней последние 15 лет. Скачайте для примера Ambient Cookbook и Ambient Cookbook II, авось понравится. 
> 
> Клаус Шульце интересен сугубо в сотрудничестве с другими, например: 
> The Dark Side of the Moog (части I - XI)


Tangerine Dream слушаю только альбомы 70-х годов, но я очень многолетний фанат Schulze за исключением совсем немногих вещей. Остальные музыканты мне интересны только некой близостью с Schulze. 
Вам может быть интересен _The Dark Side of the Moog_ участием в нем  Namlook'а, одного из авторов Fax, а мне именно Schulze. Fax хорош, но музыка Schulze видимо больше соответствует ритмам моего мозга :Smilie: .

----------


## Чженсинь

> upd, о, Peter Mergener - вот кого интересно послушать )


Для меня он несколько легковат. Вот _Kistenmacher, Volt, Shoenwaelder_ и особенно _Rainbow Serpent_ мне нравятся больше.  Я к тому, что мне больше нравится глубокая ритмичная психоделика с длиной композиции не меньше 10 минут...

----------


## Ноки

http://video.yandex.ru/users/hosse7/view/20/
Аквариум — Обещанный День

----------

Сергей А (12.11.2009), Юй Кан (12.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

БГ, к слову, сейчас в клинике... Грипп.

----------

Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Любителям сэмплирования - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bioYs...layer_embedded

Уважаемый Бао, хочу сразу предупредить - это не является моим музыкальным пристрастием. У меня к музыке вообще нет пристрастий. А нравиться мне больше всего аутентичная этническая музыка :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

Би Би Кинг в "Улице Сезам"

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Для меня он несколько легковат. Вот _Kistenmacher, Volt, Shoenwaelder_ и особенно _Rainbow Serpent_ мне нравятся больше.  Я к тому, что мне больше нравится глубокая ритмичная психоделика с длиной композиции не меньше 10 минут...


_ритмичная психоделика не менее 10 минут_ - всеми руками за, но не со стародревними ритмами ))) я считаю такие ритмы попсовыми и очевидными, а настоящая психоделика в эмбиенте началась с brian eno, а затем - американский лэйбл silent (любимый лэйбл дэвида линча). и ритмическая эмбиент-(техно)электроника 90х - instinct, beyond, fax. с глубоким ритмом, ближе к dub-музыке.

зы. мёргинер оказался попсовеньким, процентов 20-30 композиций слушабельны.

----------


## Буль

> _ритмичная психоделика не менее 10 минут_ - всеми руками за


(Под впечатлением только что переслушанной "Травиаты"): О, будды! Что обсуждают эти без сомнения интересные люди???

----------


## Aleksey L.

Бао, ну ясен пень не ту заунывную "классику", в вашем личном вкусе превозносимую выше всяких сфер. Что такое "травиата" не хочу знать, особенно если это опера или, еще паче, оперетта. 

У моего космоса другие позывные  :Smilie: )) Они высокочастотны и атмосферны.

----------


## Буль

Передавайте мой сочувственный привет Вашему обеднённому гармонией "высокочастотному и атмосферному" восприятию. Я скорблю вместе с Вами...

Когда Вам, вдруг, будет нечем заняться - прочтите (отрывок совсем небольшой): 




> Однажды Лизавета Ивановна, сидя под окошком за пяльцами, нечаянно взглянула на улицу и увидела молодого инженера, стоящего неподвижно и устремившего глаза к её окошку. Она опустила голову и снова занялась работой; через пять минут взглянула опять, – молодой офицер стоял на том же месте. Не имея привычки кокетничать с прохожими офицерами, она перестала глядеть на улицу и шила около двух часов не поднимая головы. Подали обедать. Она встала, начала убирать свои пяльцы и, взглянув нечаянно на улицу, опять увидела офицера. Это показалось ей довольно странным. После обеда она подошла к окошку с чувством некоторого беспокойства, но уже офицера не было, – и она про него забыла...
> 
> Дня через два, выходя с графиней садиться в карету, она опять его увидела. Он стоял у самого подъезда, закрыв лицо бобровым воротником: черные глаза его сверкали из-под шляпы. Лизавета Ивановна испугалась, сама не зная чего, и села в карету с трепетом неизъяснимым.
> 
> Возвратясь домой, она подбежала к окошку, – офицер стоял на прежнем месте, устремив на неё глаза: она отошла, мучась любопытством и волнуемая чувством, для неё совершенно новым.
> 
> С того времени не проходило дня, чтоб молодой человек, в известный час, не являлся под окнами их дома. Между им и ею учредились неусловленные сношения. Сидя на своём месте за работой, она чувствовала его приближение, – подымала голову, смотрела на него с каждым днём долее и долее. Молодой человек, казалось, был за то ей благодарен: она видела острым взором молодости, как быстрый румянец покрывал его бледные щёки всякий раз, когда взоры их встречались. Через неделю она ему улыбнулась...


и, когда Вам будет угодно, напишите мне свои мысли в "личные сообщения" о  том, что Вы думаете о приведённом мною здесь отрывке относительно Вашего предыдущего сообщения. 

Мне было бы интересно подискутировать с Вами в этом ключе.

----------


## Чженсинь

Помню, на рубеже 80-90-х музыка Schulze и Tangerine Dream считалась хорошим фоном для медитации...

----------


## Aleksey L.

:Smilie:  да, точно, расстроил речевой аппарат за пару месяцев, но вовсе не восприятие и вкус. 
а вот, что я люблю
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQwP1DO5ITw
sinematic landscapes with tuff breaks and ruff basslines

----------


## Поляков

> upd, о, Peter Mergener


Напомнило, в 90-х был такой итальянский Cybertracks Records, выпускали компиляции под названием Virtual Audio Project. Там много было похожей музыки.

----------


## Aion

EMERSON, LAKE & PALMER (ELP) - Knife Edge

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> (Под впечатлением только что переслушанной "Травиаты")


А вы так и собираетесь всю жизнь переслушивать одну и ту же "Травиату"?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Человек, живущий в 21 веке и до сих пор не знающий, кто такие Tangerine Dream и Клаус Шульце, ничего кроме искреннего сочувствия не вызывает. Это всё равно что считать недостойной внимания попсой Пуччини и слушать только Моцарта, живя в начале ХХ века.

----------

Сергей А (13.11.2009)

----------


## Ноки

Lisa Gerard -Tell it from the mountain
(2009)

----------

Aion (13.11.2009)

----------


## Буль

> А вы так и собираетесь всю жизнь переслушивать одну и ту же "Травиату"?


Дмитрий, к сожалению Ваше умозаключение относительно того, что я переслушиваю одну и ту же "Травиату" выглядит довольно легкомысленным. Разумеется, я переслушиваю не одну "Травиату", но и множество других произведений. И, уже тем более, не "одну и ту же" - "Травиата" в мой коллекции присутствует о шести различных исполнителях.  




> Человек, живущий в 21 веке и до сих пор не знающий, кто такие Tangerine Dream и Клаус Шульц, ничего кроме искреннего сочувствия не вызывает.


Знаете, мне вдруг вспомнился старый анекдот, который, как мне кажется, хорошо иллюстрирует Ваш пассаж:

_- Вовочка, ты разве не знаешь кто такой Лев Толстой? А Михаил Лермонтов? Александр Блок?
- Нет, не знаю. А Вы, Марь Иванна, знаете кто такие Лёха Расстегаев? А Миха Пиндюкин? Саня Резаный? Нет? Так чо ж тогда меня своими корешами пугаете?_

PS: Вы вполне можете быть уверены что Ваше сочувствие в этом вопросе мне не понадобится. Я знаком с творчеством Tangerine Dream и Клауса Шульце. Но, к сожалению мне неизвестно кто такой Клаус Шульц - возможно, Вы имели ввиду какого-то другого талантливого композитора?

----------


## Чженсинь

> Lisa Gerard -Tell it from the mountain
> (2009)


Klaus Schulze и известная амбиент-певица Lisa Gerrard в 2008-2009 году совместно выпустили три очень интересных альбома. Первый из них называется FARSCAPE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg2tI...eature=related

Хороший сборник Шульце (включая альбомы с  Lisa Gerrard):  http://2olega.ru/forum/14-80-1

----------


## Чженсинь

Концертная запись раннего Шульце (1977г.) Золотой век электроники...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUCYq2qLxJc

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Разумеется, я переслушиваю не одну "Травиату", но и множество других произведений. И, уже тем более, не "одну и ту же" - "Травиата" в мой коллекции присутствует о шести различных исполнителях.


Ути-пути. А в моей как минимум в 10, не считая видео, но я из этого фетиша не делаю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Ути-пути. А в моей как минимум в 10, не считая видео, но я из этого фетиша не делаю.


Так ведь и я из этого не делаю фетиша!

А какие в Вашей коллекции есть исполнители "Травиаты", позвольте поинтересоваться? Я был бы очень рад, если бы Вы порекомендовали мне исполнение тех, кого я прежде не слышал. Мне было бы крайне любопытно! Может быть у Вас есть исполнение Шумской? Прошу Вас.

----------


## Сергей А

Любая музыка - производная от этноса.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eLAA...eature=related

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А какие в Вашей коллекции есть исполнители "Травиаты", позвольте поинтересоваться? Я был бы очень рад, если бы Вы порекомендовали мне исполнение тех, кого я прежде не слышал. Мне было бы крайне любопытно! Может быть у Вас есть исполнение Шумской? Прошу Вас.


Тэ-экс. Список длинный. Ну что бы бедные меломаны делали без осла и торрентов?  :Smilie:  

Верди не относится к числу моих любимых композиторов, а "Травиата" - не самая любимая его опера (обожаю "Риголетто", "Аиду" и "Дона Карлоса"). Но в коллекцию включил, потому что в этих записях отметились многие мои кумиры. Ну и друзья просили: достань то, достань сё.

1935, Метрополитен-опера, живая запись из зала. Виолетта - Роза Понсель, Жермон-отец - Лоуренс Тиббетт. Конечно, качество плохое, но вполне приемлемое для записи того времени. Надеюсь, понятно, почему держу в коллекции.  :Smilie: 

1946, на удивление хорошая для тех лет живая запись, дирижёр Артуро Тосканини. Виолетта - Личия Альбанезе, Жермон-отец - Роберт Меррилл.

1947, ГАБТ. Виолетта - Елизавета Шумская, Альфред - Иван Козловский, Жермон-отец - Павел Лисициан.

1955, театр "Ла Скала". Виолетта - Мария Каллас, Альфред - Джузеппе ди Стефано, Жермон-отец - Этторе Бастианини.

1960, дирижёр Туллио Серафин. Виолетта - Виктория де лос Анджелес, Жермон-отец - Марио Серени.

1963, фестиваль Maggio Musicale Fiorentino. Виолетта - Джоан Сазерленд, Альфред - Карло Бергонци, Жермон-отец - Роберт Меррилл. Прекрасный состав, маст хэв.

1964, театр "Ла Скала", дирижёр Герберт фон Караян. Виолетта - Анна Моффо, Жермон-отец - Марио Серени.

1967, Италия, RCA. Виолетта - Монсеррат Кабалье, Альфред - Карло Бергонци, Жермон-старший - Шерил Милнз.

1976, Триест. Виолетта - Катя Ричарелли, Альфред - Хосе Каррерас. Живая запись, качество сносное, держу в коллекции исключительно из-за молодой Кати Ричарелли, ещё не сорвавшей голос. Ну и молодой Каррерас хорош.

1977, Венская государственная опера, дирижёр Карлос Клайбер. Виолетта - Илеана Котрубас, Альфред - Пласидо Доминго, Жермон-отец - Шерил Милнз.

2005, Зальцбургский фестиваль. Виолетта - Анна Нетребко, Альфред - Роландо Виллазон, Жермон-отец - Томас Хэмпсон.

Таки получилось 11 записей, часть из них в mp3. Что из этого вы хотели бы послушать? Ну и есть ещё два классических фильма - с Анной Моффо и Джино Беки (1968), с Терезой Стратас и Пласидо Доминго (1982).

----------

Сергей А (14.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Тэ-экс. Список длинный.


Браво!

----------


## Буль

> Таки получилось 11 записей, часть из них в mp3. Что из этого вы хотели бы послушать?


Спасибо! Хотелось бы послушать Шумскую. А Вы бы что посоветовали?

----------


## Буль

> Верди не относится к числу моих любимых композиторов, а "Травиата" - не самая любимая его опера (обожаю "Риголетто", "Аиду" и "Дона Карлоса").


А что Вам больше всего нравится в "Аиде"?




> Но в коллекцию включил, потому что в этих записях отметились многие мои кумиры.


Кто именно? Было бы весьма любопытно узнать.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вся опера очень насыщенная, там вообще нет проходных мест. Если выделять некие "хиты", мой набор довольно стандартный: марш из 1-го акта, Celeste Aida, Ritorna vincitor, O patria mia, финал O terra addio. Начало 2-го акта (Амнерис на фоне хора). Все храмовые сцены (например, вторая картина 1-го акта), сцена суда. Ирина Архипова и Иван Петров:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iz5BcqNe2TM




> Кто именно? Было бы весьма любопытно узнать.


Роза Понсель - лучшая драматическая сопрано всех времён и народов. Написал о ней год назад огромную статью, но моя старая страничка http://cantus.nnm.ru теперь медленно умирает без присмотра. Восстановлю здесь, когда будет время и настроение: http://cantus.moole.ru.

Катя Ричарелли - чистейшее, традиционное итальянское бельканто, даже удивительно слышать такую школу в 70-80-е годы. Моффо, де лос Анджелес, Сазерленд и Кабалье - тут, по-моему, всё и без объяснений понятно.

Лоуренс Тиббетт, Роберт Меррилл, Шерил Милнз - великие американские баритоны. Особенно Меррилл - самый большой вокальный материал, безупречная школа и ровная карьера (в то время как Милнз в последние лет 20 здорово сдал). Прекрасный баритон Марио Серени. Все их записи заслушаны до дыр, потому что сам баритон и учусь в основном "на консервах".

----------

Сергей А (14.11.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вот вам версия с Шумской, RAR-архив 271 Мб, mp3: http://narod.ru/disk/15052139000/Tra...0GABT.rar.html

----------

Сергей А (14.11.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А вы так и собираетесь всю жизнь переслушивать одну и ту же "Травиату"?


Можно послушать и  'Набукко':
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD4gW...eature=related

----------

Ната (15.11.2009)

----------


## Lara

Tnx to  Matt  :Smilie: : Urban Astronauts - See the Sun (Aurosonic remix)

----------


## Сергей А

PJ Harvey. Send his love to me.

----------


## Aion

Nirvana - Something In the Way

----------


## Эрци

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uox3jiV-4zA

Слушаю... слушаю... слушаю и наслушаться не могу  :Smilie:  Чего и Вам желаю  :Wink:

----------

Доржик (28.11.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Leonard Cohen - Dance Me to the End of Love

Клип офигенский.

----------

Аня Приходящая (30.11.2009), Доржик (28.11.2009), Ната (19.11.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dfBCLCCvjI
Ансамбль "Сирин" - Купола (Вечер памяти В. Высоцкого)

----------


## Aion

Moby - Natural Blues

----------


## Слава Эркин

Явный пример реализованного профессианального музыканта, вышедшего за рамки профессии.
http://openforum.ru/blog_posts/30

----------

Karadur (28.11.2009), Юй Кан (22.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

Меломаны выбрали лучший гитарный рифф всех времен
P.S. Как то давным-давно, когда учась в аспирантуре, подрабатывал, читая курс логики в музыкальном колледже ( :Mad: ), одна студентка не выдержала-таки и попросила послушать то, что у меня играло в плеере. Я согласился. Играл Хендрикс "Стар Спэнглед Бэннер". Можете себе представить выражение лица четырнадцатилетней девочки, надевшей наушники?)))

----------

Аня Приходящая (30.11.2009), Доржик (28.11.2009), Чиффа (27.11.2009)

----------


## Бо

Неиз.яснимо

----------

Сергей А (28.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Мне нравится песня Джетро Талл. бангл ин зе джангл. Что такое бангл не знаю. Кто знает поясните пжлс.

----------


## Юй Кан

Bungle In The Jungle = "Путаница в джунглях".

----------

Доржик (28.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вероятно бардак в джунглях...

----------


## Юй Кан

Коль до упора литературно, 
ещё точнее будет "лажа/халтура". : )

Вообще же Андерсон столь изощрённый игрец словами, начиная с названия группы, что переводить его очень непросто.

----------

Доржик (28.11.2009), Слава Эркин (28.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

Can - Mary, Mary So Contrary

----------


## Aleksey L.

bungle - to fail to do something properly or successfully, especially as a result of stupid or careless mistakes

----------


## Вангдраг

Сейчас слушаю "Rammstein" 2009 и возникло острое желание на них посмотреть,
а раньше не было.Такая" настоянная" экспрессия.Восторг и желание жить,жить,
жить и умереть.

----------


## Lara

Deep Dive Corp. - Sister

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FABqgfvQ7GY

----------


## Сергей А

> Сейчас слушаю "Rammstein" 2009 и возникло острое желание на них посмотреть,
> а раньше не было.Такая" настоянная" экспрессия.Восторг и желание жить,жить,
> жить и умереть.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elWm5brJ8VU
 :Smilie:

----------

Вангдраг (02.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Еще римейк хороший - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCJEkhdIyGo  :Smilie:

----------

Вангдраг (02.12.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Solar Quest - Ananda (Sola Luna, 2008)
http://www.divshare.com/download/9572358-1e1

----------


## Aion

Jefferson Airplane - Lather

----------

Юй Кан (05.12.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

И чего оно Айону неймется?.. %))

Seweryn Krajewski - Wakacyjne Fotografie

Отпускные фотки с пляжа,
потускневшие от пыли,
доживают в тёмном шкафе
дни свои.
Отпускные фотки с пляжа,
мотыльками меж страничек,
в каждом доме, в каждой жизни
точно есть...

(Оч. корявый перевод рефрена. : )

----------


## Aion

> И чего оно Айону неймется?


Теперь другой расклад,
Дороги нет назад...

----------


## Юй Кан

"По несчастью или к счастью,
Истина проста..."
: )

----------


## Aion

Леонид Фёдоров - Мне насрать на мое лицо (Егор Летов)

----------

Pema Sonam (07.12.2009), Сергей А (07.12.2009)

----------


## Lara

Duran Duran - Save a Prayer (from the Cinemax/MTV film "As the lights go down")

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Петр Мамонов "Ученичок". Угарно.

----------


## Юй Кан

Памяти великого Ришата Шафи, скоропостижно, на 57-м году жизни, скончавшегося в Москве 4 ноября 2009 г.

РИШАД ШАФИ и группа "Гунеш" в ТБИЛИСИ 1980г.
РИШАД ШАФИ и Академический большой концертный Оркестр им. Ю.В.Силантьева

----------


## Эрци

Вот такой уникальный сайт я обнаружила в сети.

http://www.staroeradio.ru/collection.php?l=%D0%90

Желаю приятного прослушивания  :Wink:

----------

Доржик (09.12.2009), Кузьмич (10.12.2009), Сергей А (10.12.2009), Чиффа (21.12.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

Музыка рокавагха направления:http://www.tnt-tv.ru/programs/Comedy...45/video04.flv

----------

Доржик (26.12.2009)

----------


## Aion

Павел Кашин - Глазами Будды

----------

Чиффа (21.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIo29S7l46A"]Павел Кашин - Глазами Будды


Гламурный буддист, блин... :Mad:

----------


## Aion

> Гламурный буддист, блин...


Гламурно-дискурсивный, ёлы палы дык... :Cool:

----------

Сергей А (21.12.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Для разнообразия:
King Ralph & Good Golly Miss Molly : )

----------


## Алексис

Мне нравится следующее:
(в порядке не старшинства а "так")

1) Вангелис                    
2) Жан-Мишель Жарр - боги электронной музыки

3) Дэмис Русос  
4) Аква
5) Джудас Прист - хэви тяжёлый метал

6) Золотое Кольцо - особенно "Ой то не вечер" и "Чёрный Ворон"
7) Кино
8) Кипелов
9) Крис Ри
10) Майкл - все знают какой )

----------


## Буль

Алексис, примите мои искренние соболезнования. Музыкальный вкус не даётся нам от природы. Его нужно развивать.

----------

Алексис (24.12.2009)

----------


## Lara

Bonobo - The Plug (Quantic Mix)

----------


## Буль

Вот уж не знал что репитиционная настройка гитары и ударника называется "Bonobo", и, вероятно, продаётся как музыкальное произведение! Чудесен мир!

----------


## Алексис

> Алексис, примите мои искренние соболезнования. Музыкальный вкус не даётся нам от природы. Его нужно развивать.


Как же его развивать ?  :Smilie:  И как понять, что слух уже развит или ещё недоразвит ? Я бы с удовольствием его развил, если он ещё не развит )

----------


## Буль

> Как же его развивать ?


Внимательно слушать музыку, анализировать музыкальные ходы и фразы.




> И как понять, что слух уже развит или ещё недоразвит ?


Вообще-то я говорил про музыкальный вкус, а не слух.

А выяснить развитие музыкального слуха не трудно: если Вы не можете точно воспроизвести музыку а капелла - Ваш музыкальный слух недоразвит. Если же Вы не способны воспроизвести мелодию без ритм-секции (бум-ца-бум-ца) - то у Вас не развит и ритмический слух.




> Я бы с удовольствием его развил, если он ещё не развит )


Так займитесь! После нескольких первых занятий Вы сами увидите что приведённый Вами список в большинстве своём не музыка, а... junk food

----------

Алексис (25.12.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Бурятские песни

----------


## Bob

Кстати *иногда* я понимаю Бао в его рвении оспорить музыкальную ценность какого-либо произведения.
Мне вот к примеру бывает дико обидно, что люди обладающие большим талантом (имею ввиду тут именно "певческий" талант, композиторско-сочинительскую часть оставлю в сторону, ибо действительно дело вкуса и восприятия, как это не пресловуто звучит), часто сидят без дела, в стороне. А бездарности кругом действительно полно, чего уж там.  :Frown: 
Вот к примеру два выступления на английском конкурсе Britain's Got Talent:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-ZjOEk4-dI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA
На мой взгляд спето очень хорошо, и это при том что они не профессиональные исполнители, можно сказать "люди с улицы".

P.S. А вообще музыки (никакой) я в последнее время вообще практически не слушаю.

----------


## Zom

> И это при том что они не профессиональные исполнители, можно сказать "люди с улицы".


Зависит строго от кармы.

Я кстати обсуждал это с некоторыми профессионалами. Они сказали что для успеха должно чудесным образом совпасть множество факторов, среди которых талант лишь только "один из".

----------


## Bob

> Я кстати обсуждал это с некоторыми профессионалами. Они сказали что для успеха должно чудесным образом совпасть множество факторов, среди которых талант лишь только "один из".


А талант собственно разве плодом каммы не является? Другое дело что сам талант не ведёт к успеху, если он не достаточно развит к примеру или не приложены достаточные усилия чтобы его реализовать, даже если у человека и талант есть и камма хорошая, волевой фактор никуда не денется.

----------


## Zom

> Другое дело что сам талант не ведёт к успеху, если он не достаточно развит к примеру


Ещё как ведёт. Посмотри на нашу эстраду

----------


## Юй Кан

"Карма" -- совершенно волшебное слово, с помощью которого можно создать убедительнейшую иллюзию объяснения чего угодно: "Карма такая -- и дело с концом!"

А теперь думаем сами (разумеется, только в пределах постСНГ : ).
1. Успех -- это изрядные деньги, благополучие выше крыши и всё такое. Соответственно, на все эти штуки желающих -- прорва. А озабоченных тем, что это усё досталось не кому попало, а только лицам "подконтрольным" и управляемым -- вполне конечное количество. И они своё дело знают.
2. Успех, это, для "человека с улицы", -- работа на износ + нещадная борьба за сохранение достигнутого непосильным трудом положения в рейтингах. Стало быть, это ещё и образ жизни, который далеко не все могут выдержать продолжительное время.
3. Нынешнее положение дел в искусстве (в самом широком смысле) таково, что просто для раскрутки нового имени необходимы изрядные инвестиции. Откуда их взять "человеку с улицы"? Значит -- нужно идти на глубочайший поклон к тому, у кого они есть и кто имеет соответствующие связи (см. п. 1).

Ото и вся "карма" талантливого: из трёх пунктов. К которым можно добавлять и добавлять всякие частности...

----------


## Bob

> Ещё как ведёт. Посмотри на нашу эстраду


Там деньги в основном.

----------


## Bob

> "Карма" -- совершенно волшебное слово, с помощью которого можно создать убедительнейшую иллюзию объяснения чего угодно: "Карма такая -- и дело с концом!"


Никто вроде не утверждал что камма за всё "в ответе".  :Confused: 



> разумеется, только в пределах постСНГ


А если без поправки на пределы постСНГ?  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Никто вроде не утверждал что камма за всё "в ответе".


Ну, знач, мне показалось, насчёт "зависит строго от кармы". Сорря всем пострадавшим. %)




> А если без поправки на пределы постСНГ?


Так, во-первых, я там никогда толком не живал, а во-вторых, почему они меня должны интересовать, в принципе? : )

Могу только добавить, что правила игры там несколько иные, но не менее жёсткие. К примеру, фраза, принадлежащая Джону Лорду (экс Deep Purple): "Если ты стал профессионалом, то следует забыть о всякой морали". (Цит. по памяти.) И сказана она им была ещё в начале карьеры группы...

Стало быть, если итожить с т.зр. духовного совершенствования, то может получиться что-нибудь вроде такого: талант, относящийся к сфере искусства, -- это чистой воды искушение.

----------


## Алексис

Слух у меня наверно есть. Я чувствую что ритм я чувствую - хотя быть может мне это кажется. В таком случае можно ли в чём быть уверенным ? :Cry: 

Вчера медитировал: мало того, что аллергия после благовоний началсь (видать перестарался-много зажёг), попытался разумом зацепиться за реальность и увидеть себя - увидел одну пустоту такую. Мозг в такие режимы начал переключаться - пришлось идти спать.

Всё равно мне кажеться Золотое кольцо неплохая группа  :Smilie:  Поют они не о плохом, весело так. Отчего же они junk food （фуд кажеться еда） ? А Джудас Прист - у них мне нравится не всё. Вот есть Devil's Child - мурашки вызывает. 

Далее Вангелис. Смотрели кино "Бегущий по лезвиям бритвы" ? Там его музыка...Миша Жарр тоже неплохой электрик

Вкус он же разный может быть ? :Smilie:   Не может быть так что либо он есть, либо его нет. Отсутствие вкуса - тоже категория вкуса ))))

----------


## Буль

> Слух у меня наверно есть. Я чувствую что ритм я чувствую - хотя быть может мне это кажется. В таком случае можно ли в чём быть уверенным ?


Я уже написал Вам как можно проверить наличие ритмического слуха.




> Вкус он же разный может быть ?  Не может быть так что либо он есть, либо его нет. Отсутствие вкуса - тоже категория вкуса ))))


Да, конечно! Вкус может быть разный, даже такой как у Гекльберри Финна: 

"_То ли дело куча всяких огрызков и объедков! Бывало, перемешаешь их хорошенько, они пропитаются соком и проскакивают не в пример легче_"

----------


## Zom

> Там деньги в основном.


Так везде деньги. Если музыкант "не талант" - деньги вбухиваются. Если музыкант "талант" - деньги тоже вбухиваются. Продать можно всё. Соответственно известность можно купить. Разумеется если есть "талант", то её купить проще - меньше денег может потребоваться -) Но тут опять-таки зависит от того, что конкретно продаёшь.

----------


## Bob

> Так везде деньги. Если музыкант "не талант" - деньги вбухиваются. Если музыкант "талант" - деньги тоже вбухиваются. Продать можно всё. Соответственно известность можно купить. Разумеется если есть "талант", то её купить проще - меньше денег может потребоваться -) Но тут опять-таки зависит от того, что конкретно продаёшь.


Это если брать всякий шлак типа "нашей" эстрады. Есть масса музыкантов в истории которые стали известными (если брать только этот фактор успеха) которые "сделали себя сами", своим талантом(его развитием), трудоспособностью и проч. Без всяких купил-продал.=)

P.S. А если музыкант "не талант", то не очень вижу смысла его таковым называть, ежели честно.=)))

----------


## Fat

The Swans. Failure.

----------


## Aion

Ｃｏｕｎｔ Ｂａｓｉｅ：♪Ａｐｒｉｌ Ｉｎ Ｐａｒｉｓ

----------

Сергей А (27.12.2009)

----------


## Ноки

http://www.archive.org/details/DavidHykes Концертные записи мастера гармонического и обертонного вокала *Дэвида Хайкса*, любезно представленные для свободного скачивания.

----------


## Этэйла

Совсем чёли))) опять из-за музыкальных "пристрастий" сориться начали...

----------


## Zom

> Это если брать всякий шлак типа "нашей" эстрады. Есть масса музыкантов в истории которые стали известными (если брать только этот фактор успеха) которые "сделали себя сами", своим талантом(его развитием), трудоспособностью и проч. Без всяких купил-продал.=)


Ну как правило все такие музыканты просто поручают все финансовые и рекламные вопросы другим (и правильно делают - не может же человек только одним заниматься). Чтобы стать известным, всегда требуется капиталовложение. Даже чтобы организовать небольшой концертик в зале на 100 мест, требуется уже энная сумма денег, которую, кстати, желательно не только окупить, но ещё и увеличить - хотя бы чтобы организатор и исполнитель хоть что-то с этого получили. И тут не важно - талант не талант - деньги вбухиваются. Чем больше зал, тем больше расходы. Про турне и гастроли я вообще молчу.




> P.S. А если музыкант "не талант", то не очень вижу смысла его таковым называть, ежели честно.=)))


А "талант" - понятие ооочень скользкое, туманное и растяжимое. Даже если брать опять-таки только музыкальную сферу, то того, кого считают талантом одни, будут считать полной бездарностью другие - и каждый по-своему будет прав - из-за колоссальной разницы в восприятии музыки. Ещё сложнее, когда музыкальное творчество групповое (что очень часто бывает, кстати).

Кроме того, есть ещё такая вещь, как "техника" и "профессионализм" - это не талант (творческий), а, скажем так, чисто механическая работа, которая набивается тупо долгим сидением за муз.инструментом и муз.теорией. И есть музыканты, которые добились успеха именно таким техническим подходом, встав на одну планку с так называемыми "талантами".

----------


## Lara

Depeche Mode - World In My Eyes (Area 51 Remix by Dominatrix)

----------


## Yeshe

несколько дней уже крутится в голове...

Coldplay - 42
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDhqxipl7U0

----------

Pema Sonam (27.12.2009), Поляков (27.12.2009)

----------


## Алексис

> Да, конечно! Вкус может быть разный, даже такой как у Гекльберри Финна: 
> 
> "То ли дело куча всяких огрызков и объедков! Бывало, перемешаешь их хорошенько, они пропитаются соком и проскакивают не в пример легче"


 :Big Grin:    ))))

Насчёт Гека Фина я согласен! Но что Вы имеете против (давайте начистоту)Vangelis‘а и Жана Мишы Жарра ? :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

Леонид Ярмольник - От меня к тебе

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMaqiW4HTVA

----------


## sergey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gPNtVn2sJU

----------


## Алексис

Наших бьют! )))

Всё...никаких больше медитаций - всех с Новым Годом! Я лежу под елку...

----------

Доржик (30.12.2009)

----------


## Shunja

Ну просто прмереть со смеху, мне нравиться:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLyTrsk1Ey8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9CcotpUrB0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z4WG...eature=related

----------


## Shunja

И ещё в догоночку из детства:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBgMk4X9MzA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkqbT...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbM2H...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQEz3...video_response

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dYKw...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxAKBDSqf7s

----------


## Сергей А

http://vimeo.com/6453453

----------


## Sforza

Играй ,гармонь любимая!  :Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAbGC...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGtZp...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c_JP...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU-41pXark8

Мне нравится.Правда.Припев пробирает до кишок. :Smilie: 

Всех с наступающим!

----------

Доржик (30.12.2009), Сергей А (30.12.2009)

----------


## Fat

Деньги заставляют мир вертеться  :Big Grin:

----------

Бо (21.01.2010), Сергей А (30.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Играй ,гармонь любимая! 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAbGC...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGtZp...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c_JP...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU-41pXark8
> ...


Спасибо большое за подборку - очень люблю тирольские песни!

----------


## Fat

Нат Кинг Коул о непостоянстве: Я вижу как проходят дни, и я в отчаянии...

----------


## Fat

Мегаисполнительница: Не плачь по мне, Аргентина...

----------


## Сергей А

> Спасибо большое за подборку - очень люблю тирольские песни!


Для справки:



> Тироль - Федеральная провинция Австрии, находящаяся на западе страны. Она граничит со странами Италией, Швейцарией и Германией. Тироль - самый высокогорный район Австрии. Здесь насчитывается более 600 горных вершин, высота которых превышает 3000 м. Здесь возникло и продолжает существовать особая техника пения с переливами т.н. тирольское пение ( Йодль ). Формально говоря, эта техника сводится к мгновенным переходам из нижнего в верхний регистр, или наоборот, благодаря чему мелодия получается столь витиеватой и неповторимой. Обьяснить это невозможно - надо слышать. Почему тирольцы вдруг стали петь так, а не иначе – теперь уже никто, конечно, не знает. Среди возможных причин возникновения йодля назывались такие: причина первая это горное эхо – оно повторяло и усложняло переливы; или вторая – состояние аффекта от красоты Альп – в результате голос как бы срывается; или третье – повторение звуков альпийского рога; или четвертое – сексуальный зов.

----------

Pema Sonam (30.12.2009)

----------


## Fat

Google translator утверждает, что перевод на русский названия этой мегапесни:Они любят

----------


## Aion

pixar_robots

----------

Сергей А (07.01.2010)

----------


## Сергей А

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDSKUhqOZI8
Бао, скажите, что ей не стоило выходить к роялю :Smilie: 

Сегодня её концерт в Икре.
Я пойду, настроение что-то сопливое...

----------


## Max

Secret Garden - очень красивую музыку исполняют

.......ааа ещё есть Faithless. Maxi Jazz - пишет слова, а также солист. По вероисповеданию - буддист. Песни исполнены смысла, и дают пищу для размышлений. Рекомендую :Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3UAVBjUwfQ - "We Come One" song

----------

Бо (21.01.2010)

----------


## Aion

Барабанщики со всего мира объединились для помощи Судану

----------

Шавырин (23.01.2010), Юй Кан (10.01.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

А я вот что-то на "Пикник" подсел:-)

----------


## Сергей А

> А я вот что-то на "Пикник" подсел:-)


Бывает... :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (20.01.2010)

----------


## Aion

Gotham Chamber Opera - Il Mondo Della Luna (Hayden Planetarium)

----------


## Бо

Dead Can Dance - The Host Of Seraphim

----------

Aion (21.01.2010)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Electrotete - I Love You

----------


## Кузьмич

Tim Buckley - Song to the Siren

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9JC1tNQUjU

----------


## Ирина Бабич

Govindam Adi Purusham. Music  by George Harrison
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GIQTuUJwwA

Это кришнаитская песня, но такая красивая! Слушаю ее сквозь года.

----------

Манечка (17.02.2010)

----------


## Ирина Бабич

> Secret Garden - очень красивую музыку исполняют
> 
> .......ааа ещё есть Faithless. Maxi Jazz - пишет слова, а также солист. По вероисповеданию - буддист. Песни исполнены смысла, и дают пищу для размышлений. Рекомендую
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3UAVBjUwfQ - "We Come One" song


А как вам такая штучка? 
Faithless-Mass Destruction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3UAVBjUwfQ
Это, наверное моя любимая песня вообще. Как социальный гимн - и с серйозным буддийским поддтекстом. Кто понимает английский - советую почитать слова.

----------

Бо (06.02.2010)

----------


## Бо

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ULv9nAVBjI Scout Niblett - Nevada.  Дуккха as is.

----------


## Буль

Слушать это - "Дуккха as is". 
Артист - тупая и безнадёжная бездарь. Равно как и поклонники.

----------


## Бо

Всё прекрасно и чудесно, поскольку бывает только один раз. Все будды  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Бритоголовые  монахи  с  умным  видом  объясняли,  что   такие   люди
> прогневали Будду своими назойливыми мольбами, и тот дал им просветление, о
> котором  они  просили,  но  бодрствование  истинной   сущности   оказалось
> непосильным для их слабого ума, не подготовленного праведным образом жизни
> и медитациями...
> 
> Судья Бао был абсолютно уверен, что монахи-болтуны тоже далеки как от
> просветления, так и от Будды -- ибо разве способен  даже  самый  назойливый
> человек чем-то прогневать пребывающего в Нирване Будду?


Т.о., Будду-то не прогневишь, зато даже всерьёз практикующего судью -- запросто. : )

Но сей диссонасный авангард (не покидало чувство, что девица тоскливо и безнадежно вопиет: "Ну настройте же мне хотя бы гитару!") -- эт действительно за пределами бобра и козла. %)

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (07.02.2010)

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Очень нравиться Николай Мунзукович Ооржак. )))
Очень светлый человек. )))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saD53p-VfLY

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Слушать это - "Дуккха as is". 
> Артист - тупая и безнадёжная бездарь. Равно как и поклонники.


А судьи кто? ))) (С)  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Scout Niblett - Nevada.  Дуккха as is.


 Вот, навеяло.  :Cool: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETQfuzNGT58

----------

Манечка (08.05.2010)

----------


## Слава Эркин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0yuX...eature=related

----------


## Ка

Здравствуйте! Хочу поделится чудесным открытием. Скорее всего тут уже писали об этой музыке, но о ней хочется рассказать, хотя бы капельку передать, чтоб кто не слушал еще постарались это сделать ) Она, как живая вода, как кристальный воздух имеющий божественную структуру, это дыхание дхармы. Чистейшее подношения для ума.
мп3 сборник с альбомами тибетской музыки. Альбом который я поняла, надеюсь, что еще не до конца  :Smilie:  другие еще не рассмотрела. TIBETAN CHAKRA MEDITATION - Ben Scott и Christa michell. Чудесная музыка, мощный массаж ума  :Smilie:

----------


## Слава Эркин

> А я вот что-то на "Пикник" подсел:-)


Да, я на нём давно < сижу>, правда много наркотических вещей ( мне уже не понятных), но очень мелодично и тексты бывают в точку.

----------

Шавырин (20.02.2010)

----------


## Ка

> Здравствуйте! Хочу поделится чудесным открытием. Скорее всего тут уже писали об этой музыке, но о ней хочется рассказать, хотя бы капельку передать, чтоб кто не слушал еще постарались это сделать ) Она, как живая вода, как кристальный воздух имеющий божественную структуру, это дыхание дхармы. Чистейшее подношения для ума.
> мп3 сборник с альбомами тибетской музыки. Альбом который я поняла, надеюсь, что еще не до конца  другие еще не рассмотрела. TIBETAN CHAKRA MEDITATION - Ben Scott и Christa michell. Чудесная музыка, мощный массаж ума


Перепутала название  :Smilie:  Вот: Tibetan Singing Bowls. TIBETAN CHAKRA MEDITATION - Ben Scott и Christa michell для здоровья классно! Тоже красиво.

----------


## Ирина Бабич

Друзья, а посоветуйте мне какой-то хороший альбомчик? Я уже устала искать. Такое впечатление, что все лучшее уже выслушала. Я вообще люблю типа рок-музыку: pink floyd, nirvana, doors, portidhead, morcheeba, massive attack, bjork, lacrimosa и т.д.,  почти весь русский рок на память знаю.
У кого похожие вкусы - посоветуйте плз

----------

Манечка (08.05.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Кodo "Ibuki"

----------


## Евгений Л

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy_BBe4V5q0

----------


## Юй Кан

Crossroads (1986) duel
Steve Vai (Incredible Guitar Performance)

----------


## Евгений Л

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trnI1...eature=related

----------


## Евгений Л

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDJNT...eature=related

----------


## sergey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Rcdaf9ZP8

----------


## sergey

К празднику 8 марта участницам БФ музыкальный подарок:
Тема из "Страны глухих" (финал).

----------

Евгения Горенко (16.03.2010), Чиффа (09.03.2010)

----------


## Easmirnov

*Вячеслав Бутусов
Будь как Будда*

Много слов, столько непонятно,
Много снов не вернуть обратно.
Я слышал, нам некуда бежать,
Я знаю, нам не время умирать.

Лучше не плачь, не думай ни о чем,
Будь как Будда,
Смотри на меня, и ты увидищь сон -
Это нетрудно.
Этой любви все больше с каждым днем,
С каждым утром,
Просто не плачь, не думай ни о чем,
Будь как Будда.

Много дней никого нет рядом,
И ты как тень,ты прячешся от взглядов,
Я слышал, нам некуда бежать,
Я знаю, нам не время умирать.

Лучше не плачь, не думай ни о чем,
Будь как Будда,
Слушай меня, и ты увидищь сон -
Это нетрудно.
Этой любви все больше с каждым днем,
С каждым утром,
Просто не плачь, не думай ни о чем,
Будь как Будда.

*Дети Picasso
Как Будда*

Снег... брилиантовый снег... Ты лучше всех...
Сон это нежная смерть
Я так люблю на тебя смотреть
Мы за тёмным стеклом, каменный дом, двигайся осторожно
Неба тысячи тонн, и устоять просто невозможно

Свет кожи белый львет 
Скоро тоже изменит свой цвет
Стоп чёрный калейдоскоп
Губы ветра целуют твой лоб

Мы за тёмным стеклом, каменный дом, двигайся осторожно
Неба тысячи тонн, и устоять просто невозможно, невозможно

Буду улыбаться как Будда
И стоять неподвижно, повторяя чуть слышно
Возвращаться не надо, возвращаться не надо
Возвращаться не надо, не надо, не надо

Буду улыбаться как Будда
И стоять неподвижно, повторяя чуть слышно
Возвращаться не надо, возвращаться не надо
Возвращаться не надо на небо, на небо

Снег...

----------


## Гелег

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjwZ5fvP0ms

http://tranceuniverse.mypodcast.com/

----------


## Гелег

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRCkAumK5b4

----------


## Aion

Losar 2008 in Kalimpong. The One Week' Mahakala Pudja.

----------


## Шавырин

Гражданская Оборона "Зачем Снятся Сны" (с) 2007

----------

Aion (19.03.2010)

----------


## Aion

The Pirates - Sweet Love On My Mind

----------

Юй Кан (19.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Послушал сегодня альбомчик Tool  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

трек parabola ставить не стал, его и так все помнят (=

----------


## Евгений Л

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGRIwlxLgc0

----------

Aion (21.03.2010)

----------


## Aion

Free Tibet de Highlight Tribe

----------

Доржик (02.04.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Ну прям лекция о природе страданий в мире людей...

*Bjork - Crying*

i travel
all around the city
go in and out of
locomotives
all alone

there's no-one here
and people everywhere

crying 'cause i need you
crying i can feel you
crying 'cause i need you
crying cause i care

it's a hot day
and i'm dressed lightly
i move carfully
trough the crowd

here everyone
is so vulnerable
and i'm as well

there's no-one here
and people everywhere

crying 'cause i need you
crying i can feel you
crying 'cause i need you
crying cause i care

only if a ship would sail in
or just someone came
and knocked at my door
or just (or just) something

crying 'cause i need you

crying 'cause i need you

----------


## Юй Кан

The Corrs: Toss The Feathers

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Free Tibet de Highlight Tribe


Забалдел от их музыки, спасибо большое.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiwF5S8X-Rk

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd6PMtscwKo

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfdIlOxU_Jc

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gekE9...eature=related

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9CWX...eature=related

----------

Манечка (21.05.2010)

----------


## Ostrbor

1. Тувинская группа "Huun Huur Tu" (горловое пение), альбом "Mother Earth Father Sky" (2008г), трэк "Chashpy Hem (Chashpy River)". Женский голос, спокойная мелодия.

Скачать можно на rutracker.org

2. "Ave Maria" (ошибочно приписывают итальянскому композитору Caccini, написана Владимиром Вавиловым), исполнитель - корейская оперная певица Sumi Jo 
Видео на youtube

3. Исполнитель Krishna Das, альбом "Door of Faith", трэк "Mere Gurudev"
Видео на youtube

----------

Манечка (30.04.2010)

----------


## Aion

ШаГа - Григорію Перельману

----------

Shunja (09.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9dpP...eature=related

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehaEdXJGEdg

----------

Aion (13.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce3PBE9lUIk

----------


## Гелег

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLi_osYNsOU

----------


## Гелег

прикольно..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1bdu...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GdPe...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkJqU...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHmCC...eature=related

----------


## Сергей Коничев

Кататония:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yi_CcczlKU

----------


## Манечка

> Друзья, а посоветуйте мне какой-то хороший альбомчик? Я уже устала искать. Такое впечатление, что все лучшее уже выслушала. Я вообще люблю типа рок-музыку: pink floyd, nirvana, doors, portidhead, morcheeba, massive attack, bjork, lacrimosa и т.д.,  почти весь русский рок на память знаю.
> У кого похожие вкусы - посоветуйте плз


portishead, morcheeba, massive attack- это скорее трип-хоп, послушайте  нечто в том же духе :Tricky  :Smilie:  
Tricky-Ponderosa 

Tricky - Hell Is Around The Corner (Песня портисхед)
Вот ещё вкусный трип-хоп:
Amon Tobin- Rosies 

 Попробуйте послушать  Front Line Assembly, альбом Civilization.(EBM)
 Вот одна из песенок с него:
 Fragmented

А вот ещё одна:  Civilization

----------

Джигме (09.05.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSc5-RkndnQ

----------

Ондрий (07.05.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSc5-RkndnQ


Не являюсь поклонником ее своеобразного творчества, но Диаманда действительно талантливый человек с уникальным голосом. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W803o...eature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuuTP...eature=related

----------


## Буль

А в чём состоит уникальность её голоса?

----------


## Шавырин

> А в чём состоит уникальность её голоса?


А в чём вообще состоит уникальность голоса?

----------


## Ондрий

> А в чём состоит уникальность её голоса?


Наверное в том, что она природный талант по сравнению с этой линкой

----------


## Буль

В чём заключается её талант?

----------


## Буль

> А в чём вообще состоит уникальность голоса?


В его неповторимости.

----------


## Шавырин

> В его неповторимости.


По- Вашему у Диаманды Галас отсутствует таковая?

----------


## Шавырин

> В чём заключается её талант?


В проявлении уникальности :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (07.05.2010)

----------


## Буль

> По- Вашему у Диаманды Галас отсутствует таковая?


Несомненно. Как несомненно и то, что голос у неё не "природный", а вполне себе поставленный. Т.е. вокалом она занималась, но плохо. В результате - напои дешёвой водкой (лучше с таблетками) любую бабу с голосом - получится новый диск Диаманды.

----------

Манечка (08.05.2010)

----------


## Буль

> В проявлении уникальности


Голос Диаманды не уникален. После завтра большой общероссийский праздник, к вечеру того дня подъезжайте к ближайшему быдлятнику - я Вам гарантирую встречу с подобным уникальным тембром.

----------


## Шавырин

> Несомненно. Как несомненно и то, что голос у неё не "природный", а вполне себе поставленный. Т.е. вокалом она занималась, но плохо. В результате - напои дешёвой водкой (лучше с таблетками) любую бабу с голосом - получится новый диск Диаманды.


Как много знакомы Вы с её творчеством , что бы судить об этом?

----------


## Шавырин

> Голос Диаманды не уникален. После завтра большой общероссийский праздник, к вечеру того дня подъезжайте к ближайшему быдлятнику - я Вам гарантирую встречу с подобным уникальным тембром.


Что ежели Вы ошибаетесь (о гарантиях)?

----------


## Буль

> Как много знакомы Вы с её творчеством , что бы судить об этом?


Для того, чтобы услышать то, что вокалист не попадает в тон - долго слушать не приходится.

----------


## Буль

> Что ежели Вы ошибаетесь (о гарантиях)?


Я Вам гарантирую что я слышал подобный "вокализ" соответствующего контингента.

Если для Вас этот голос уникален - то это означает что Вы никогда не посещали настоящих быдлятников. Вы счастливый человек.

----------


## Шавырин

> Для того, чтобы услышать то, что вокалист не попадает в тон - долго слушать не приходится.


Попадать в тон -это критерий суждения?
И тон чего?

----------


## Буль

...ик... 
На этих Ваших вопросах считаю необходимым закончить дискуссию.

Благодарю за беседу.

----------


## Шавырин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBcmUhOg8Xw

----------


## Иван Ран

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcc7-we_2DM

----------


## Иван Ран

Уникальный природный голос у этого чувака )

----------


## Сергей Коничев

Если уже разговор зашел про голос певицы, то уникальный может быть только меццо сопрано http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E06045U-_4  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ну и классика Кармен http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gvJk...eature=related

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> А в чём вообще состоит уникальность голоса?


в 4 октавах диапазона, професионализме, возможности петь на самые различные манеры, способности вокалом и игрой на рояле создавать весьма интересные образы... Говорить можно много, лучше слушать. "Мой голос - источник вдохновения и радости для моих друзей и орудие пыток для моих врагов. Это проводник истины" (с) ДГ.  :Wink:

----------

Шавырин (07.05.2010)

----------


## Буль

> "Мой голос - источник вдохновения и радости для моих друзей и орудие пыток для моих врагов. Это проводник истины" (с) ДГ.


Если это пришлось объяснять словами - значит сам голос какбэ не дотягивает...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> Если уже разговор зашел про голос певицы, то уникальный может быть только меццо сопрано


_когда меня спрашивали всю жизнь, как звучит скрипка Страдивари, я отвечал: «Она звучит так же как голос Ирины Архиповой».Потому что, действительно, это тот тембр, который искали великие итальянские мастера и тот голос, которому подражали мастера скрипки, пытаясь найти соответствие._  М. Казиник




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E06045U-_4 
> Ну и классика Кармен http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gvJk...eature=related


Ужасный русский текст  :Frown:  Перевести oiseau rebelle как "пташка" - это надо полностью не понимать ни Мериме, ни Бизе.

А вот послушайте-ка это: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV9iGv4sKNI

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Проголосовал за последний вариант, хотя раньше очень активно увлекался электронной музыкой и посещал всевозможные рейвы. 
Сейчас музыка видится мне обычным стимулятором хорошего настроения, сродни алкоголю  :Smilie:  Вред конечно не такой, как в случае с горячительным, но вот о силе привязанности я бы поспорил  :Smilie:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Если это пришлось объяснять словами - значит сам голос какбэ не дотягивает...


может она писала для тех кто в бронепоезде  :Smilie:  Или просто неслышал как она поет  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Аня Приходящая

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pID_kztZb9I
Вот новый хит, послушайте. Поет испанец, что непохоже. Повезло человеку, стал звездой за одну песню.

----------


## Бо

Аня Приходящая, не повезло, а сложились необходимые причины и условия =)

----------

Аня Приходящая (08.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYvUg...eature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi7Mgk5hGxA

----------


## Shunja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh-ya...eature=related

вообще клёво!

----------

Манечка (08.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (28.06.2010)

----------


## Манечка

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh-ya...eature=related
> 
> вообще клёво!


Все остальные просто курят. :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

... и плачут...

----------

Манечка (08.05.2010)

----------


## Aion

Yat-Kha - Kaa-Khem

----------

Чиффа (11.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

> ... и плачут...


рада бы слушать только классику, скрипки, фортепиано, чистый вокал, и.т.д., но у меня не получается... мало мне этого,так мало...
Бао, Вы уж простите нас, разгильдяев... :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (08.05.2010)

----------


## Бо

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz-DJr1Qs54
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga...eature=related

----------


## Майя П

> подъезжайте к ближайшему быдлятнику - я Вам гарантирую встречу с подобным уникальным тембром.


А как же четвертая благородная истина?
Слышала как то пение слепого нищего мальчика, как вы говорите в быдлятнике..., уж получше какого -нибудь "золотого" голоса России - Баскова.. Иногда бывает..., как Цезария Эвора например... . И не в ноты попадать (хотя это важно), а чтобы душа пела... , а  то  бывает: певец(ца) поет, а в душе деньги считает.... , 8000 евро за заказник... :Big Grin:

----------


## Aion

Led Zeppelin - Babe I'm Gonna Leave You (1969)

----------

Pema Sonam (09.05.2010), Кузьмич (17.05.2010), Чиффа (11.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сережка с Малой Бронной и Витька с Моховой...

----------

Аня Приходящая (09.05.2010), Манечка (09.05.2010), Чиффа (11.05.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Jefferson airplane - Somebody to love

Jefferson airplane - White rabbit (tribute)

----------

Aion (09.05.2010), Кузьмич (17.05.2010), Поляков (10.05.2010)

----------


## Lara

Смысловые галлюцинации - Без стюардесс:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ8SVNTXlRo

----------

AlekseyE (15.05.2010)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls9zohS9yD8
Melendi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJbIM...aynext_from=ML

----------


## Аня Приходящая

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qExd-3oCTl4
Сarlos Baute y Marta Sanchez

----------


## Леонид Ш

Fabio Frizzi: Zombi 2 (Zombie) Soundtrack - Main Title (1979)

----------


## Aion

Frank Zappa - Stairway To Heaven

----------

Shunja (23.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

Непрерывный суицид

----------

Shunja (23.05.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Tom Waits-Русский танец
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypH_fNDdKio

----------

Aion (22.05.2010), Pema Sonam (22.05.2010), Кузьмич (21.05.2010), Манечка (23.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2010)

----------


## Aion

No Words

----------


## Shunja

клёвые последователи Адвайты:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDqiIwwFjKw

----------

Манечка (29.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (28.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Коничев

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v1RpbZIzyA

----------

Shunja (24.05.2010), Манечка (24.05.2010)

----------


## Shunja

ух, в детском саду с воспитателями отплясывали:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ai4A...eature=related  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

а это просто очень прикольно:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNi2o...ature=related;)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> клёвые последователи Адвайты:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDqiIwwFjKw


клип у них просто жесть  :Smilie:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVvDO...eature=related

----------

Кузьмич (25.05.2010), Манечка (25.05.2010), Юндрун Топден (28.06.2010)

----------


## Lara

Junkie XL featuring Dave Gahan - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDyezkfi_yo

----------


## Манечка

Animal джаz - все как у людей
Radiohead - A Wolf at the Door

----------

Сергей Коничев (29.05.2010)

----------


## Aion

The Beatles - Tomorrow Never Knows
Jimi Hendrix and Jim Morrison - Tomorrow Never Knows (Very Rare)
«Tomorrow Never Knows» (в переводе с англ. Завтра не узнает никогда) — песня дуэта Леннон/Маккартни, записанная 6, 7, 22 апреля 1966 года. Создание альбома Revolver началось именно с неё. Текст песни Джон Леннон написал после прочтения им книги «Психоделический эксперимент» Тимоти Лири, Ричарда Олперта и Ральфа Мецнера, основанной на тексте «Тибетской книги мёртвых». В частности в книге приводились сравнения между процессом «умирания эго» при приёме ... и других психоделиков и реальной смертью.
Запись нового альбома начиналась именно с песни «Tomorrow Never Knows», хотя она расположена последней по порядку. Продюсеру Джорджу Мартину Джон сказал, что «хотел бы, чтобы голос звучал, как у Далай-ламы, распевающего песнопения на горной вершине» с тысячью скандирующих тибетских монахов.
Для названия песни Джон Леннон использовал выражение Ринго, так же, как и в случае с «A Hard Day's Night». Во время интервью для телекомпании «Би-би-си» в начале 1964 года Ринго перефразировал британскую пословицу «Завтра никогда не наступит» (англ. Tomorrow never comes). Получившийся каламбур «Tomorrow Never Knows» не забылся и был использован в названии песни. ©

----------

Юй Кан (31.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Свежее мнение по поводу уже наступившего "завтра":




> “Мы были молодые, красивые и глупые, а сейчас мы просто глупые”, — сказал Мик Джаггер, явившийся в Канны с документальной лентой о записи альбома Exile on Main Street 1972 года...

----------


## Буль

> рада бы слушать только классику, скрипки, фортепиано, чистый вокал, и.т.д., но у меня не получается... мало мне этого,так мало...


Мало??? А сколько Вы способны услышать?

Вот, например, что Вы скажете: сколько в этой прелюдии мелодий?

И, кстати, каково Ваше мнение по поводу завершающего аккорда? Почему он такой, как Вы думаете?

----------

Pema Sonam (31.05.2010), Манечка (31.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

> Мало??? А сколько Вы способны услышать?
> 
> Вот, например, что Вы скажете: сколько в этой прелюдии мелодий?
> 
> И, кстати, каково Ваше мнение по поводу завершающего аккорда? Почему он такой, как Вы думаете?


Откуда мне знать? Очень грустная, светлая какая-то  вещь... мне от неё тоскливо как-то стало даже. 

Может я и правда не способна услышать что-то...

 Вы заставили меня задуматься.

----------

Буль (31.05.2010)

----------


## Буль

Конечно! Спасибо, что услышали меня. Такие вещи нужно слушать очень глубоко и внимательно, это целая работа - правильно прослушать и понять. Этому надо учиться.

PS. Шарль Гуно насчитал в этой прелюдии более 20000 мелодий. Представляете себе объём работы? А гений создателя? А если ещё иметь ввиду разных исполнителей, которые своей игрой показывают Вам своё понимание уже "проработанной" Вами вещи? Это же кубические километры работы! Согласны?

PPS. Вообще-то в этой прелюдии и фуге Бах описывал рай и Эдемский сад.

----------

Манечка (31.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

Бао, простите, но в моей голове с трудом укладывается как, именно Шарль Гуно насчитал двадцать тысяч мелодий... 
 Наверное Вы правы. Работы  здесь, должно быть, много. :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

А вот, Манечка, исключительно для Вас, если хотите погрустить: Чайковский "Осенняя песня". Слышите, сколько музыки? А если ещё и разных исполнителей послушать? Да после этого никакие скомунизженные "Я прошу, хоть не надолго, грусть моя, ты покинь меня..." в уши не полезут, не говоря уж об ещё более примитивном шлаке.

----------

Манечка (03.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, простите, но в моей голове с трудом укладывается как, именно Шарль Гуно насчитал двадцать тысяч мелодий... 
>  Наверное Вы правы. Работы  здесь, должно быть, много.


Не знаю, мне кажется что их там ещё больше, но самому мне даже страшно считать - как в космос проваливаешься. Гуно, кстати, тоже просто бросил дальше считать. Вот, например, одна из мелодий, которую Гуно оттуда "вытащил" и обработал в отдельную партию. Он так и подписал: "музыка Баха в обработке Гуно"

----------

Манечка (03.06.2010)

----------


## Манечка

> А вот, Манечка, исключительно для Вас, если хотите погрустить: Чайковский "Осенняя песня". Слышите, сколько музыки? А если ещё и разных исполнителей послушать?


Благодарю Вас, прекрасная вещь, редкой красоты...  понравилась сразу.



> Да после этого никакие скомунизженные "Я прошу, хоть не надолго, грусть моя, ты покинь меня..." в уши не полезут, не говоря уж об ещё более примитивном шлаке.


 Вот с этим утверждением полностью согласна.

----------

Буль (31.05.2010)

----------


## Манечка

> Не знаю, мне кажется что их там ещё больше, но самому мне даже страшно считать - как в космос проваливаешься. Гуно, кстати, тоже просто бросил дальше считать. Вот, например, одна из мелодий, которую Гуно оттуда "вытащил" и обработал в отдельную партию. Он так и подписал: "музыка Баха в обработке Гуно"


Вот здесь можно послушать подкаст. (у меня какого-то софта не хватило к сожалению, чтобы открыть указанный в цитате файл)
  Не могу точно понять почему, на глаза навернулись слёзы... очень красиво.

----------

Буль (31.05.2010)

----------


## Буль

Лучше, конечно, файлы MP3 и подобного качества не слушать, всё впечатление можно испортить. Лучше всего слушать живую музыку, ну, или для дома - как минимум оригинальные CD. И аппаратуру получше, чем встроенная звуковая карта  :Smilie:  Тогда можно услышать что эквалайзер - это вещь греховная  :Smilie:

----------

Манечка (31.05.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

У.Д.О.- Поезд по России
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVVE05Vl1r8

----------


## Буль

Типичный образчик музыкального шлака  :Frown:

----------


## Шавырин

> Типичный образчик музыкального шлака


Специально для Вас :Cool:  (Без обид!)

----------


## Буль

Благодарю, но в таком специалитете я не нуждаюсь.

----------


## Шавырин

Каждый имеет право.

----------


## Lara

Erasure - Blue Savannah:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_VYFd5CQVg

----------


## Zom

Виртуозо-Балалаечка .. -)

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=X8pq...eature=related

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

По поводу балалаечников, наш Джими Хендрикс от балалайки 8) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvU8M...eature=related Один его взгляд чего стоит... он явно в транс впадает в процесе игры  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

Miles Davis "Hannibal"

----------

sergey (04.06.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

Не сошелся светом клин на классичной музЫке!
 Гадить на то, что нравится другим...  Видимо, особо крутой Дзен.

----------


## Aion

> наш Джими Хендрикс от балалайки



Алексей Архиповский

----------


## Буль

> Не сошелся светом клин на классичной музЫке!
>  Гадить на то, что нравится другим...  Видимо, особо крутой Дзен.


Гадить??? По-Вашему если человек ест щи руками - то убеждать его взять салфетку и ложку - это будет "гадить на то, что нравится другим"???

_Смотрите в глаза черту прямо, и если он черт, то и говорите, что это черт, а не лезьте  к  Канту  или  к  Гегелю за объяснениями.
_

_(с) надеюсь сами знаете чей_

----------

Манечка (04.06.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Алексей Архиповский


спасибо, Zom уже приводил ссылку выше

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Гадить??? По-Вашему если человек ест щи руками - то убеждать его взять салфетку и ложку - это будет "гадить на то, что нравится другим"???
> 
> _Смотрите в глаза черту прямо, и если он черт, то и говорите, что это черт, а не лезьте  к  Канту  или  к  Гегелю за объяснениями.
> _
> 
> _(с) надеюсь сами знаете чей_


В данном случае, речь идет о банальных музыкальных пристрастиях, и твое сравнение некорректно. Со стороны это смотрится, как будто ты настаиваешь на том, что вся музыка - фекальна, относительно классической. Это дело твоего восприятия, но у других людей восприятие может существенно отличаться. В любом случае - все это дело вкуса, а различение вкуса, формирует принятие и привязанность  :Wink:

----------

Шавырин (04.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Это дело твоего восприятия, но у других людей восприятие может существенно отличаться. В любом случае - все это дело вкуса, а различение вкуса, формирует принятие и привязанность


Нет, это отнюдь не дело восприятия или вкуса. Это дело культуры.
Культурный человек человек не станет расхаживать голым и вытирать руки об волосы после еды. Не будет ругаться матом и испражняться там, где приспичило. И музыкальный шлак слушать не будет. Потому что он культурный. Он способен отличать прекрасное от уродливого. Великое от примитивного.

Вы что же, думаете что шлакомузыка недавно появилась? Отнюдь. Она всегда была. Как всегда были и бескультурные индивидуумы.

Однажды Лев Толстой велел вынести в поле рояль, созвал вокруг себя сенокосцев и стал играть им "Лунную сонату" - невиданной глубины вещь!!! После он спросил мужиков - понравилось ли им?
- Нет, барин, не понравилось. И подпеть никак, и сплясать не годится...

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы что же, думаете что шлакомузыка недавно появилась? Отнюдь. Она всегда была. Как всегда были и бескультурные индивидуумы.


Интересно, вот африканские пляски под барабаны, это культура или шлак?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXu5H...eature=related
жаль анекдоты прикрыли ...

----------


## Буль

> Интересно, вот африканские пляски под барабаны, это культура или шлак?


Вряд ли я смогу ответить на Ваш вопрос конкретно, т.к. Вы не привели конкретного примера.

----------


## Иван Ран

Вопрос про народную музыку, примеров слишком большое количество, чтобы вы с ними не сталкивались.

----------


## Шавырин

[QUOTE=Бао;331027]Гадить??? По-Вашему если человек ест щи руками - то убеждать его взять салфетку и ложку - это будет "гадить на то, что нравится другим"???

 Ложки в руки!  :Smilie: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBxwlBsTyOI

----------


## Буль

> Вопрос про народную музыку, примеров слишком большое количество, чтобы вы с ними не сталкивались.


К сожалению наш разговор становится беспредметным.

----------


## Манечка



----------

Шавырин (05.06.2010)

----------


## Intyale

Наверное единственные индастриал-буддисты в своём роде.
Прошу ознакомиться:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWjgS4O1Aes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqt5GBr6uGA

----------


## Lara

Танцы Минус - Жуть

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5bXyQ9DDho

----------


## Поляков

Art Ensemble Of Chicago "Theme de Yoyo"

----------


## Сергей А

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uGN1...layer_embedded

----------


## Бо

Ella Fitzerald - Summertime. Вечная классика  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

А вот такой гобой.

----------


## Aion

Tanita Tikaram - Twist in my sobriety

----------


## Манечка

> Tanita Tikaram - Twist in my sobriety


ааааааааааааа, децтво моё босоногое, золотое... :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

Allan Holdsworth "Eidolon"

----------


## Joy

Minimal Techno
интернет радиостанции: http://smoothriviera.over-blog.com/ и http://www.di.fm/spacemusic/

----------


## Иван Петров

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8XozuQi--Y и прочий CBL. Очень хорошо раскрывает.

----------


## Буль

Композиция называется "Тестирование синтезатора перед покупкой"?

----------

Манечка (29.06.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Мундиаль 2010 !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxKNecdXOz8
 :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Бездарность - она и в Африке...

Украдена и мелодия, и гармония. А ритм просто не соблюдается. Johnny, tu n'es pas un ange

----------


## Шавырин

Meiko Kaji - Urami Bushi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J9rxOC7WK0&NR=1

----------


## Aion

Гражданская оборона - Собака Мескалито

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Умопотрясающий джаз:
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1852399

----------


## Нагфа

какбы не вписываясь в рок-культуру форума, все же кому-то думаю понравится
тоже youtube, мое любимое танго от Вики Лэйндерос
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew_bs0abs6o

и потрясающий вальс от Марата и Алины, не придерешься)

http://video.dancesport.ru/video/video_7849.phtml

----------


## Joy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8whgLjMUBaE  =)

----------


## Буль

Татья, это съёмки с конкурса "вокалист-неудачник 2010"?

----------


## Шавырин

Может имеет смысл ввести правило не комментировать чужие музыкальные пристрастия?  :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------

Aion (19.06.2010), Pema Sonam (19.06.2010), Була (18.06.2010)

----------


## Була

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8whgLjMUBaE  =)


Спасибо Татья за открытие (для меня) такого прекрасного исполнителя как   	
Geoffrey Oryema. Африка, у меня с ней особые отношения.

----------


## Joy

Бао, нет.
А ваше отношение к музыке - истина в последней инстанции? 
возникает подозрение, что вы свои искрометные комментарии расцениваете так :Wink:

----------


## Joy

Була, пожалуйста) на рутрекере есть несколько его альбомов в неплохом качестве.
Спасибо за понимание) в такой музыке есть понятие Концепт, чего не понять воспитанным на технических стереотипах слушателям.

----------

Була (19.06.2010), Кузьмич (19.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> А ваше отношение к музыке - истина в последней инстанции? 
> возникает подозрение, что вы свои искрометные комментарии расцениваете так


Благодарю Вас за иронию. Действительно, сейчас в моде гомосексуальные связи, вокалисты, не умеющие чисто брать ноты, толерантность к алкоголизму и наркомании, вера в бога, реклама прокладок, безграмотность, отупляюще примитивные ритмы... Извините меня: никак не могу привыкнуть к этой демократии.

----------

Vega (22.06.2010), Денис Евгеньев (20.06.2010)

----------


## Joy

> никак не могу привыкнуть к этой демократии.


при социализме конечно было лучше, особенно буддистам..

и.. благодарю за исчерпывающий ответ. Продолжайте радовать нас своей беспощадной цензурой)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Благодарю Вас за иронию. Действительно, сейчас в моде гомосексуальные связи, вокалисты, не умеющие чисто брать ноты, толерантность к алкоголизму и наркомании, вера в бога, реклама прокладок, безграмотность, отупляюще примитивные ритмы... Извините меня: никак не могу привыкнуть к этой демократии.


Это всегда в моде. Иногда это "модное" остается надолго, и его начинают звать более уважительно. И до "классики" уже недалеко. 

Я не знаю, почему эти разные вещи Вы валите в одну кучу. Вот Чайковский с Шубертом были голубойзами. С алкокоголизмом и наркоманией - совсем мрак. Чаще всего, композиторы, как и положено творческим людям  :Smilie:  не слишком адекватные.

Вы - дзен-буддист. Тем более удивляет Ваше разделение на хорошее-плохое  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . А нравоучительство удивляет еще больше.

Литература и искусство -
Это суетливые мошки в воздухе.
Мастерство и умение -
Это одинокий светильник под солнцем.


Каким бы прекрасным искусство не было - это прикладной элемент, и пусть каждый прикладывает, что может.

P.S. Вдогон о старом:

Щи руками не едят - не практично. А вот плов, например - вполне. "Просвещенным" европейцам может и сейчас это казаться диким.

Рояль в поле - полный анекдот, говорящий только о том, что как был Лев Толстой страшно далек от народа, несмотря на бороду и рубаху, так и остался. Не нужна сенокосцам "Лунная Соната". У них есть для этого шелест листьев, шум грозы и лай деревенских собак. И настоящая луна в небе  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Aion (19.06.2010), Joy (19.06.2010), Pema Sonam (19.06.2010), Бо (19.06.2010), Була (19.06.2010), Денис Евгеньев (20.06.2010), Иван Ран (19.06.2010), Шавырин (19.06.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Щи руками не едят - не практично. А вот плов, например - вполне. "Просвещенным" европейцам может и сейчас это казаться диким.
> 
> Рояль в поле - полный анекдот, говорящий только о том, что как был Лев Толстой страшно далек от народа, несмотря на бороду и рубаху, так и остался. Не нужна сенокосцам "Лунная Соната". У них есть для этого шелест листьев, шум грозы и лай деревенских собак. И настоящая луна в небе


Браво!

----------

Кузьмич (19.06.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

> Благодарю Вас за иронию. Действительно, сейчас в моде гомосексуальные связи, вокалисты, не умеющие чисто брать ноты, толерантность к алкоголизму и наркомании, вера в бога, реклама прокладок, безграмотность, отупляюще примитивные ритмы... Извините меня: никак не могу привыкнуть к этой демократии.


Вы смешали рекламу прокладок и веру в бога  :Frown:  

Про гомосексуализм и толерантность к алкоголю хорошо отписал Вам Kuzmith

Назвали Вы всё это демократией  :EEK!: 

Извините,но приходят на ум Ваши слова в теме про Мр.Фримена QUOTE=Бао;334495]А я и не особо слушал  :Smilie: [/QUOTE]  :Frown:

----------

Aion (19.06.2010), Кузьмич (19.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Вы смешали рекламу прокладок и веру в бога


Да, признаюсь что для меня это вещи одного порядка. Для Вас, как я понимаю, по-другому?




> Про гомосексуализм и толерантность к алкоголю хорошо отписал Вам Kuzmith


Простите, а это кто?




> Назвали Вы всё это демократией


Да, Вы правильно поняли.




> Извините,но приходят на ум Ваши слова в теме про Мр.Фримена QUOTE=Бао;334495]А я и не особо слушал


А за что я должен Вас извинить? Это же приходит в Ваш ум, а не в мой. Вам и разбираться.

----------

Шавырин (19.06.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

> Да, признаюсь что для меня это вещи одного порядка. Для Вас, как я понимаю, по-другому?
> 
> 
> 
> Простите, а это кто?
> 
> 
> 
> Да, Вы правильно поняли.
> ...


Да,другого.

Участник.

Сожалею.

Я разберусь.

----------

Aion (19.06.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Бао,простите мне мою мнительность,но каков мотив Ваших комментариев музыкальных пристрастий? "Похоронить" тему?

----------

Aion (19.06.2010), Pema Sonam (19.06.2010), Була (19.06.2010), Кузьмич (19.06.2010)

----------


## Манечка

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=yiHZ...eature=related
 Вот - просто и красиво. Не деритесь :Smilie:

----------

Joy (20.06.2010), Юй Кан (19.06.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Billy's band-Оторвёмся по-питерски
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puO30ZUWHIU

----------

Lanky (22.06.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Центр(В.Шумов)-Навсегда
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfFkJYtLPSo

----------

Aion (21.06.2010), Кузьмич (21.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

Телевизор - "Я - газпромбайтер"

----------

Шавырин (22.06.2010)

----------


## Манечка

На дне

----------

Шавырин (22.06.2010)

----------


## Lanky

Billy's band Дорожная
ээээхххх !!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHdaoAYnqwI&feature

----------

Шавырин (22.06.2010)

----------


## Lara

New Model Army - Nothing Touches
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3thYtiYTHkc

----------


## Joy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I6xkVRWzCY потрясающе)

----------

Raudex (23.06.2010), Поляков (23.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

Chucho Valdés - La Sitiera

----------

Joy (23.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I6xkVRWzCY потрясающе)


А чем именно это Вас потрясает?

----------

Joy (23.06.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I6xkVRWzCY потрясающе)


Широкоизвестная (в узких кругах) ударная вещь Колтрейна!
вот ещё одна знаменитая http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olOYynQ-_Hw

----------

Joy (23.06.2010)

----------


## Joy

2Бао: гармонией, нестандартной, новаторской (для своего времени) подачей, техническим исполнением.. тем ощущением, которое возникает при слушании.
 Я недавно стала слушать free jazz, поэтому меня восхищают и такие попсовые вещи стиля  (или как еще лучше оксюморнул Raudex: "широкоизвестные в узких кругах" вещи).
 Меня впечатляет в музыке либо техника, либо концепт (так уж я ее воспринимаю). В случае с Джо Колтрейном - первое.

Но зачем говорить о музыке? Ее надо слушать.. или не слушать)

----------

Шавырин (23.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Yuri Naumov - Night on the Highway

----------

Pema Sonam (24.06.2010)

----------


## Sforza

Говорят,песня была записана на территориях, ныне отчужденных,в районе Чернобыля.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYjf5...eature=related

----------


## Буль

> 2Бао: гармонией, нестандартной, новаторской (для своего времени) подачей, техническим исполнением.. тем ощущением, которое возникает при слушании.
>  Я недавно стала слушать free jazz, поэтому меня восхищают и такие попсовые вещи стиля  (или как еще лучше оксюморнул Raudex: "широкоизвестные в узких кругах" вещи).
>  Меня впечатляет в музыке либо техника, либо концепт (так уж я ее воспринимаю). В случае с Джо Колтрейном - первое.


Хм... Вообще-то Колтрейн никогда не слыл "чистым" музыкантом. И на этой записи слышно как он несколько раз "лажает". Впрочем, таков стиль. При этом при всём его, на мой взгляд, излишне "заносит" в бибоп в свободной импровизации. Ну, как говорится, гению видней  :Smilie: 

Ну, а если смотреть (слушать) более глубоко - то для того, чтобы понять что хотел выразить Колтрейн нужно знать основную тему (которой на записи нет). Без неё, боюсь, понять мысль Колтрейна будет невозможно. Основную тему Колтрейн практически без цитирования сразу начинает развивать "вширь", используя куски первоначальной мелодии просто для сшивания развитых аккордов. В этом он, безусловно, следует идее канонического бибопа, быть может не осознавая того, что сам бибоп в этом восходит к Бетховену.




> Но зачем говорить о музыке? Ее надо слушать.. или не слушать)


Очень советую Вам говорить о музыке, анализировать и обсуждать её. Это разовьёт и углубит Ваше понимание.

----------

Joy (24.06.2010), Raudex (24.06.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiLoXVC6Uko

Простите!!! Не удержался  :Cry:

----------

Кузьмич (29.06.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Говорят,песня была записана на территориях, ныне отчужденных,в районе Чернобыля.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYjf5...eature=related


Снималось там же, в Чернобыле. Довольно интересная песня о произошдшей там катастрофе. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtXjuUB1ZNM

----------

Шавырин (23.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

Вот, нашёл основную тему http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33o32C0ogVM

Слушать надо сначала её, а потом импровизацию Колтрейна

----------


## Шавырин

> Снималось там же, в Чернобыле. Довольно интересная песня о произошдшей там катастрофе. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtXjuUB1ZNM


Жёсткий видеоряд, без знания языка цепляет.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010)

----------


## Joy

2Бао



> Хм... Вообще-то Колтрейн никогда не слыл "чистым" музыкантом. И на этой записи слышно как он несколько раз "лажает". Впрочем, таков стиль


согласна, и в альбомных версиях слышу эти "покачивания", как бы намеки на фальшивые ноты, на которые они вот-вот сорвутся, но не срываются, а в той версии это сильнее, иначе.. но, как я понимаю, и как Вы подметили: таков стиль. Да и сколько не переигрывали Колтрейна - многим не удавалось как раз "слажать" так, как он.

Насчет бопа: конкретно Колтрейн, на мой взгляд, весьма мастерски и вовремя уходит от мелодии в технику, добавляя "остроту", в своих импровизациях. В его подаче "интеллектуалка" не отталкивает, ее ждешь, как "запил" в металл-композиции, как "качовые" басы в хаус-треке, это стержень, это "потрясающе". Но только в соседстве с выдержанной мелодией. А может статься, я еще "не доросла" до чистого бибопа. Скорее всего - да, потому что для меня непостижима еще такая глубина:



> В этом он, безусловно, следует идее канонического бибопа, быть может не осознавая того, что сам бибоп в этом восходит к Бетховену.





> Очень советую Вам говорить о музыке, анализировать и обсуждать её.


В таком ключе я готова с удовольствием говорить и учиться! Грамотное мнение слушателя (или музыканта?), не приправленное сарказмом, всегда очень ценно.

----------

Буль (24.06.2010)

----------


## Joy

Бао, огромное спасибо за оригинал "My Favourite Things"!
Теперь понимаю, о чем Вы)

----------

Буль (30.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, огромное спасибо за оригинал "My Favourite Things"!
> Теперь понимаю, о чем Вы)


Ура!  :Embarrassment: 

Значит мне удалось донести свою мысль. (У меня это далеко не всегда получается)  :Wink:

----------

Joy (24.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> 2Бао
> согласна, и в альбомных версиях слышу эти "покачивания", как бы намеки на фальшивые ноты, на которые они вот-вот сорвутся, но не срываются, а в той версии это сильнее, иначе.. но, как я понимаю, и как Вы подметили: таков стиль.


Да ладно Вам!  :Wink: 
Понятно же что товарищ волновался, пальцы дрожали. Шутка ли: на плёнку снимают! Ведь, насколько я помню, это чуть ли не первая видеозапись Колтрейна? Вот и нервничал. 




> Да и сколько не переигрывали Колтрейна - многим не удавалось как раз "слажать" так, как он.


Ну... у каждого своя экспрессия. Да и нужно ли копировать чужую манеру ошибаться?




> Насчет бопа: конкретно Колтрейн, на мой взгляд, весьма мастерски и вовремя уходит от мелодии в технику, добавляя "остроту", в своих импровизациях. В его подаче "интеллектуалка" не отталкивает


А меня как раз наоборот: такая "интеллектуалка" отталкивает. Какая-то она слишком механистическая, паттеринизированная. Это я про бибоп в целом. Понятно же что можно обратить любой аккорд и от каждого обращения настроить своих нетерцовых последовательностей и обыгрывать их. Особенно на скорости. Только мне кажется что эта многословная "болтовня" скатывается до уровня "зыкайте, ребцы, как я могу!". Избирательность всегда была добродетелью  :Wink: 




> А может статься, я еще "не доросла" до чистого бибопа. Скорее всего - да, потому что для меня непостижима еще такая глубина


Ну... в конце концов, это всего лишь моё мнение!  :Wink: 

Вот, например, послушайте Бетховенское развитие темы: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfjD-DQ5REk То же: есть минимальная мелодия, гармоническое развитие, возврат к мелодии за новой темой... Только, на мой взгляд, изящнее бибопа  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (25.06.2010)

----------


## Sativa

От себя: Ближе музыка мелодичная, богатая (с участием самых разнообразных инструментов), тексты со своим смыслом...

Если брать что-то конкретное, то:
Pink Floyd, Deep Purple, Queen, Beatles, а также Машина Времени, Воскресенье, ДДТ - это музыка детства, спасибо Родителям! И теперь с огромным удовольствием слушаю, все оно родное.

Сейчас самое близкое по духу - это, пожалуй:
- Аквариум (волшебное, яркое, необычное и всегда разное!)
- Bob Morley (как говорится, "позитивные вибрации". да, регги расслабляет, успокаивает, приводит мысли в порядок, убирает из головы все ненужное, вобщем, творит чудеса)
- Мантры (релакс)
- а также по-настроению Кельтика, Фолк, Ирландский фолк, Этно, психоделика типа the Doors, старый рок-н-ролл да и новый частично.

----------


## Shunja

Ох как нравится мне творчество данного коллектива (Джим Мориссон f-va):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3CHi_9sxj0

сравните с припевом из этой песни. Плагиатор!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrh0xnT6GMI

----------


## Буль

Улыбнула мелодичная музыка ДДТ, тексты со смыслом от Deep Purple, богатая (с участием самых разнообразных инструментов) от The Doors, всегда разное от Аквариума...

----------

Joy (25.06.2010), Vega (25.06.2010), Юндрун Топден (28.06.2010)

----------


## Sativa

ну что ж цепляться к словам?)

Мелодичная и богатая - скорее относится к мантрам, Аквариуму и кельтике.
Смысл - опять же Аквариум и Машина Времени.

что ж, каждый видит во всем разное..
Улыбнула, и хорошо  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (25.06.2010), Буль (24.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Мелодичная и богатая - скорее относится к мантрам, Аквариуму и кельтике.


Богатая в Вашем понимании это "с участием самых разнообразных инструментов"?
Ну да, действительно, куда там большому симфоническому оркестру до богатства Аквариума или неких мантр?




> Смысл - опять же Аквариум и Машина Времени.


Опять же: куда там до них Пушкину с "Евгением Онегиным", например...  :Big Grin: 

Не обижайтесь, я, конечно же, шучу!  :Wink:

----------

Vega (25.06.2010)

----------


## Sativa

Ха, не вопрос) Без обид.

----------

Буль (25.06.2010)

----------


## Joy

Бао, безмерно благодарю Вас за Бетховена! В исполнении Кемпфа - эта ссылка стала жемчужиной топика)

И, если позволите, небольшая ремарка: не будьте все же так категоричны с поклонниками Гребенщикова, Моррисона, Макаревича иже с ними - такой сарказм не позволит тем, кто вчера слушал "русский рок", сегодня наслаждаться нетленкой. Снобизм любителей классики злобным Кербером охраняет дверь в Прекрасное от слушателей музыки, которая, конечно же, изрядно проигрывает высокому искусству. Быть причиной стойкой отвращающей ассоциации или быть ладонью, полной алмазов - выбор очевиден! (для меня)..
Говорить с мудрецами об истине - великое счастье, но нести мудрость неведующим - самая великая из заслуг. 
Очень прошу Вас продолжать делиться с нами своими находками в музыке и мнениями о них)
После знакомства с истинным талантом формируется чистый вкус. А надобность в желчи отпадет сама собой - причины не будет=)
Спасибо!

----------

Pema Sonam (26.06.2010), Буль (28.06.2010), Манечка (27.06.2010)

----------


## Joy

Замечательный образчик битбокса+саксофон: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBoR...eature=channel

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Свечи, мёд и слёзы, нордическая патриархальность и готика вечного сенокоса.
Сюзен Сандфор, звезда Норвегии
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SQDguRIeks

----------

Joy (27.06.2010)

----------


## Joy

Samadhi Undercover, быть может Вам понравится эта вещь вокальной готики) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH1GeXicx0U

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Татья
я немножко не то имел в виду под готикой, но спасибо в любом случае )

----------


## Joy

Samadhi Undercover, и Вам спасибо за знакомство с Норвегией)
А вот готическая (в моем опять же скромном разумении) Швеция: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu6ZRBZPMxk

----------

Samadhi Undercover (27.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> не будьте все же так категоричны с поклонниками Гребенщикова, Моррисона, Макаревича иже с ними


Категоричен?

Когда Вы смотрите на это


А Вам, не извиняясь, умилённо преподносят в качестве шедевра это


То сказать почитателю этой поделки правду о том, что о ней думают в культурном обществе - это означает быть категоричным?




> Филипп Филиппович покачал головой и спросил:
>      - Откуда взялась эта гадость? Я говорю о галстуке.
>      Человечек, глазами следуя  пальцу, скосил их через оттопыренную  губу и
> любовно поглядел на галстук.
>      - Чем же "гадость"? - Заговорил он,  - шикарный галстук. Дарья Петровна
> подарила.
>      - Дарья Петровна вам мерзость подарила, вроде этих ботинок.  Что это за
> сияющая чепуха? Откуда? Я что просил? Купить при-лич-ные ботинки; а это что?
> Неужели доктор Борменталь такие выбрал?
> ...





> - такой сарказм не позволит тем, кто вчера слушал "русский рок", сегодня наслаждаться нетленкой.


Наслаждаться "нетленкой" не позволяет им не мой сарказм, а их собственная музыкальная серость и леность ума. Они привыкли глотать только то, что хитрый дядя суёт им в рот, нимало не задумываясь о том, насколько это вкусно и отчего у них пучит живот.




> Снобизм любителей классики злобным Кербером охраняет дверь в Прекрасное от слушателей музыки


Ой, пожалуйста не смешите меня! Что, разве сноб-продавец откажет любителю Гражданской Обороны (не к ночи будь помянута) в покупке компакт-диска Чайковского? Вы можете себе такое представить?




> разруха  не  в  клозетах,  а в  головах





> Быть причиной стойкой отвращающей ассоциации или быть ладонью, полной алмазов - выбор очевиден! (для меня)..
> Говорить с мудрецами об истине - великое счастье, но нести мудрость неведующим - самая великая из заслуг.


Однако я придерживаюсь другой пословицы: можно привести лошадь к водопою, но невозможно заставить её пить.

В сущности я ведь совершенно не против их желаний наслаждаться жёсткой порнографией в качестве фильмов, дуделками и барабанами в качестве музыки и чёрт ещё знает чем. Это их дело. Я только возражаю против того, чтобы эти поделки предлагали мне к прослушиванию в качестве бессмертного шедевра.




> Мне не смешно, когда маляр негодный
>      Мне пачкает Мадонну Рафаэля,
>      Мне не смешно, когда фигляр презренный
>      Пародией бесчестит Алигьери.

----------

Joy (28.06.2010), Vega (29.06.2010)

----------


## Joy

*2Бао:*
Ну что ж.. Признаться честно, мне возразить на такие аргументы  - нечего. Вы кристально правы по поводу сердечно-собачьих привязанностей, но категоричность, вот она в чем: 


> Я только возражаю против того, чтобы эти поделки предлагали мне к прослушиванию в качестве бессмертного шедевра.


 Претензий-то заявленных нет и в помине! Вполне скромный дележ личными предпочтениями. Без скандальных заявлений: "А вот эта вещичка почище вашего Чайковского будет!"
Посему моя скромная к Вам просьба о снисходительности все еще в силе)
---

Хочу спросить Вас: как Вы находите современные музыкальные стили (80е-00е) (я имею в виду т. н. электронную музыку, созданную при помощи секвенсоров)?
И еще: что бы Вы порекомендовали для прослушивания из джаза для полноты восприятия этого стиля? 
Буду очень признательна за ответ!

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Любителям днб: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkg6E...eature=related
И другие вещи Фану, мне очень нра :Smilie:

----------

Joy (28.06.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

Ощущение, что Бао завел другой аккаунт, по имени Татья  :Smilie: 

 Татья, Бао, извините  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (28.06.2010), Шавырин (28.06.2010), Юй Кан (28.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

Roxy Music - Love Is The Drug

----------

Joy (29.06.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Эх, была не была! Вобщем вот из любимого:
1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15qdgrUuySs
2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukZZMafro9E
3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qOfp0G9HwQ
4. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzgGTTtR0kc
5. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrbQdlqvjEE
6. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiR1hmpk-x4


И из старенького добренького :Smilie: 
1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8p9JpDuQ-o

И тому подобное...

----------

Pema Sonam (29.06.2010), Манечка (28.06.2010), Шавырин (28.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Претензий-то заявленных нет и в помине! Вполне скромный дележ личными предпочтениями. Без скандальных заявлений: "А вот эта вещичка почище вашего Чайковского будет!"


Да как бы не так! Наугад пробежался по некоторым страничкам темы: "Мегаисполнительница Шина ОКоннор", "БГ, Крем, Цой - прекрасные мелодисты"...




> Хочу спросить Вас: как Вы находите современные музыкальные стили (80е-00е) (я имею в виду т. н. электронную музыку, созданную при помощи секвенсоров)?


Интересных музыкальных произведений я не припомню.
В своё время великий Шопен в балладе N1 Gm посмел(!) повторить тему 18 раз. А теперь - секвенсоры без стыда и совести.




> И еще: что бы Вы порекомендовали для прослушивания из джаза для полноты восприятия этого стиля?


Стравинский, Гершвин. Можно Шнитке.

----------

Joy (29.06.2010), Vega (29.06.2010)

----------


## Sforza

Нуууу,раз уж все здесь такие эстеты..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auGqJWlTTyI

----------

Joy (29.06.2010), Шавырин (29.06.2010), Юндрун Топден (28.06.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Кстати вот отличная вещь! Тут все на века: и музыка и слова и смысл глубочайший :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFLa2be7jwY

----------

Шавырин (29.06.2010)

----------


## Lara

Тоже ничего вот:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2Wh5rS1hfg

----------

Шавырин (29.06.2010)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Дискотека для Бао.

----------

Шавырин (29.06.2010), Юй Кан (29.06.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Элвис
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzV_0l5ILI

----------

Joy (29.06.2010), Pema Sonam (29.06.2010), Манечка (29.06.2010)

----------


## sergey

А вот еще из классики джаза:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxjL2Fac40Y

----------

Joy (29.06.2010), Бо (29.06.2010), Шавырин (29.06.2010)

----------


## Манечка

Nazareth-We Are Animals
как вижу... ситуацию...

----------

Доржик (29.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2010), Шавырин (29.06.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Раз уж упомянули великих...  nazareth love hurts (1976)

----------

Манечка (29.06.2010), Шавырин (29.06.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

Готика у каждого своя, конечно. А я старомоден:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mriBc6NjUhg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VyWNDxQQxM

Кстати, вокалист Питер Мерфи женился на турецкой балерине и принял ислам. Во как бывает ..

----------


## Кузьмич

> Может имеет смысл ввести правило не комментировать чужие музыкальные пристрастия?


Тогда пропадет элемент сра.. , пардон, полемики, и читать станет неинтересно  :Big Grin:

----------

Шавырин (29.06.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

А вот просто отличный дабстеп: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAb5kwRWR6w

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дискотека для Бао.


Ага. Похоже на то, как "От нашего подствольника -- вашему столику!" Или "От нашего отстойника -- ..." %)[/QUOTE]
Ребята, только, пожалуйста, без обид: ситуация действительно комичная.

Бао противопоставляет Венеру Милосскую -- "Венере", едва ли не древнейшей из всех, забывая, что дело не только в уровне культуры, нарабатываемом в силу рождения, воспитания и жизни в той или иной среде, но -- применительно к музыке -- ещё и в _физиологических особенностях органа слуха_.
Потому противопоставлять, к примеру, ухо/слух китайца (а ещё лучше -- вьетнамца, где даже в языке тонов ещё больше) уху/слуху европейскому несуразно.
Ну, можно, конечно -- кто запретит (кроме модератора : )?

А только в чём смысл такого меряния уровнем культуры или развитостью слуха, если не в попытке заявить/доказать собственное превосходство, настырно выражая при этом "профессорское" презрение к менее развитым существам?

----------

Юндрун Топден (29.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Бао противопоставляет Венеру Милосскую -- "Венере", едва ли не древнейшей из всех, забывая, что не дело не только в уровне культуры, нарабатываемом в силу рождения, воспитания и жизни в той или иной среде, но -- применительно к музыке -- ещё и в _физиологических особенностей органа слуха_.


А что это за физиологические особенности? Можно поподробнее?




> Потому противопоставлять, к примеру, ухо/слух китайца (а ещё лучше --вьетнамца, где тонов ещё больше) уху/слуху европейскому несуразно.


1. Сколько здесь китайцев? А вьетнамцев?
2. Больше тонов - не значит лучше. "Хорошо темперированный клавир" Баха прекрасно это показывает.




> А только в чём смысл такого меряния уровнем культуры или развитостью слуха, если не в попытке заявить/доказать собственное превосходство, настырно выражая при этом "профессорское" презрение к менее развитым существам?


Забавно, тут я с Вами согласен. Вероятно многие корреспонденты в этой теме в силу особенностей своего ума так и считают - что по отношению к ним выражаются "профессорское презрение", "собственное превосходство" и т.д., очевидно не понимая того, что демонстрация их музыкальных "предпочтений" и является причиной подобного к ним отношения!




> -  Вы стоите  на самой  низшей ступени  развития,  -  перекричал Филипп Филиппович, - вы  еще  только формирующееся,  слабое в  умственном отношении существо, все ваши поступки чисто  звериные, и вы в присутствии двух людей с университетским  образованием  позволяете  себе  с  развязностью  совершенно невыносимой подавать какие-то советы космического масштаба и космической  же глупости  о том, как все поделить... А  в то же время вы наглотались зубного порошку...
>      - Третьего дня, - подтвердил Борменталь.
>      -  Ну  вот-с,  - гремел Филипп  Филиппович, -  зарубите себе  на  носу, кстати, почему  вы стерли с него цинковую мазь?  - Что  вам нужно молчать  и слушать,  что вам  говорят.  Учиться  и стараться стать хоть  сколько-нибудь приемлемым членом социалистического общества!

----------


## Иван Ран

Здесь есть люди, которым не нравится классическая музыка?

----------

Joy (29.06.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Бао противопоставляет Венеру Милосскую -- "Венере", едва ли не древнейшей из всех, забывая, что дело не только в уровне культуры, нарабатываемом в силу рождения, воспитания и жизни в той или иной среде, но -- применительно к музыке -- ещё и в _физиологических особенностях органа слуха_.
> Потому противопоставлять, к примеру, ухо/слух китайца (а ещё лучше -- вьетнамца, где даже в языке тонов ещё больше) уху/слуху европейскому несуразно.
> Ну, можно, конечно -- кто запретит (кроме модератора : )?
> 
> А только в чём смысл такого меряния уровнем культуры или развитостью слуха, если не в попытке заявить/доказать собственное превосходство, настырно выражая при этом "профессорское" презрение к менее развитым существам?


И еще более комичная комичность в том, что буддийская традиция Бао - очень даже китайская  :Cool: 

Каменная баба, приведенная, как антипод Венере - ну очень смешно. Видимо, человек не понимает, что баба эта не является произведением исскуства. Этот предмет вполне практичен. Большущие грудь, пузо и явно обозначенный орган - изобилие и плодородие. Это - символ, причем у древних дикарей вопросов по этому поводу вроде не возникало...

----------

Шавырин (29.06.2010), Юй Кан (29.06.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ... Вероятно многие корреспонденты в этой теме в силу особенностей своего ума так и считают - что по отношению к ним выражаются "профессорское презрение", "собственное превосходство" и т.д., очевидно не понимая того, что демонстрация их музыкальных "предпочтений" и является причиной подобного к ним отношения!


Причиной "подобного отношения" являются потоки зазнания "профессоров глубокого смысла", и только. Ведь даже у них есть "особенности своего ума" .

P.S. О, как изящно можно иногда сказать и услышать: "Сам дурак!" . Читаю форум, получаю интеллектуальное удовольствие.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что это за физиологические особенности? Можно поподробнее?


Корректирую: дело может быть не в физиологии, а в чём-то ином, более глубоком...
А именно -- в способности слышать звуки в более широком диапазоне.
Писал уже здесь как-то о близком человеке, создавшем себе музыкальную комнату с обилием динамиков вокруг кресла слушателя и ящиком с двумя динамиками, имитирующем оркестровую яму, перед этим креслом.
Так вот, на слух этот человек улавливает куда больше тонов, чем обычный (чем я, к примеру : ). Заодно: в силу этого он предпочитает слушать именно и исключительно винил, а не компакты.




> 1. Сколько здесь китайцев? А вьетнамцев?


Это был наглядным/очевидным примером того, насколько может отличаться слух у разных людей.
Как-то общался с молодой китаянкой. И на вопрос "Русский язык -- грубый, по сравнению с Вашим?" Она, с мягкой застенчивой улыбкой, ответила: "Да".




> 2. Больше тонов - не значит лучше. "Хорошо темперированный клавир" Баха прекрасно это показывает.


Кому -- показывает, а кому и не показывает. : )
Но это, в любом случае, не повод для "профессорской" беспардонности, показывающей, невзирая на очевидное интеллектуальное развитие, низкий культурный уровень умения общаться с другими.




> Забавно, тут я с Вами согласен. Вероятно многие корреспонденты в этой теме в силу особенностей своего ума так и считают - что по отношению к ним выражаются "профессорское презрение", "собственное превосходство" и т.д., очевидно не понимая того, что демонстрация их музыкальных "предпочтений" и является причиной подобного к ним отношения!


Классическое "все вокруг виноваты, кроме меня"? : )

Презрение, выражаемое и косвенно, и прямо, является именно презрением, т.е. взглядом сверху вниз.
Если прибегнуть к языку проф. Преображенского, это звучит так: "Зарубите себе на носу: вы, слушающие эту, простите за выражение, "музыку", -- Шариковы потомки, а я -- культурный и воспитанный человек! *Потому вам нужно молчать и слушать, что вам говорят. Учиться и стараться стать хоть сколько-нибудь приемлемыми членами общества!*".
Таким образом, происходит подмена оценки умения слушать классическую музыку и получать от неё удовольствие ("неумение" этого -- заурядная особенность больш-ва людей) спесивым обвинением в низком уровне развития как таковом.

----------

Joy (29.06.2010), Pema Sonam (29.06.2010)

----------


## Манечка

http://poiskm.ru/artist/31743-Zvuki-Mu#play-9 :Big Grin:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2010), Юй Кан (29.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Корректирую: дело может быть не в физиологии, а в чём-то ином, более глубоком...
> А именно -- в способности слышать звуки в более широком диапазоне.


Классическая музыка не использует весь звуковой диапазон, доступный человеческому уху. Я не видел ни одного здорового человека, не способного расслышать весь диапазон симфонического оркестра. Если кто-то не может этого расслышать - ему действительно следует обратиться к отоларингологу.




> Писал уже здесь как-то о близком человеке, создавшем себе музыкальную комнату с обилием динамиков вокруг кресла слушателя и ящиком с двумя динамиками, имитирующем оркестровую яму, перед этим креслом.
> Так вот, на слух этот человек улавливает куда больше тонов, чем обычный (чем я, к примеру : ). Заодно: в силу этого он предпочитает слушать именно и исключительно винил, а не компакты. Это был наглядным/очевидным примером того, насколько может отличаться слух у разных людей.


Я этой наглядности не понял. Какую музыку он слушает? Судя по упомянутой оркестровой яме - западную? Любая западная музыка (и классическая, и современная) основывается на равномерно темперированном строе, там больше полутонов, чем обычно, не бывает, хоть убейся. 12 полутонов в октаве. Я уже писал Вам про ХТК. Ну ещё можно говорить про некторые отклонения струнных - но эти звуки слышны на любой мало-мальски вменяемой технике, а уж на компактах - и подавно. 




> Как-то общался с молодой китаянкой. И на вопрос "Русский язык -- грубый, по сравнению с Вашим?" Она, с мягкой застенчивой улыбкой, ответила: "Да".


И что эта история должна доказать?




> Кому -- показывает, а кому и не показывает.


Тем, кто в школе ходил на уроки музыки - показывает. Ну а тем, кто прогуливал...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Но это, в любом случае, не повод для "профессорской" беспардонности, показывающей, невзирая на очевидное интеллектуальное развитие, низкий культурный уровень умения общаться с другими.


Простите, а в чём Вы увидели эту самую беспардонность? Я спрашиваю это не из желания попрепираться, но по существу.




> Презрение, выражаемое и косвенно, и прямо, является именно презрением, т.е. взглядом сверху вниз.


Да, я презираю примитивщину и халтуру, коей, по моему мнению являются "Владимирский централ", "Пачка сигарет" и т.п. "шедевры". Мог бы объяснить почему я так думаю, но, боюсь не поймут. Увы.




> Таким образом, происходит подмена оценки умения слушать классическую музыку и получать от неё удовольствие ("неумение" этого -- заурядная особенность больш-ва людей) спесивым обвинением в низком уровне развития как таковом.


*В человеке должно быть все прекрасно: и лицо, и одежда, и душа, и мысли.* Вы не согласны?

----------


## Манечка

Бао, вопрос просто наболел. Как вы ходите по улицам? Или в супермаркет? Или на рынок?
 Примитивщина льётся в наши уши отовсюду и совершенно безнаказанно... :Smilie: 
Неужели каждый раз, услышав очередной мусор, Вы подобным образом реагируете?

----------

Joy (29.06.2010), Доржик (15.07.2010), Шавырин (29.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, вопрос просто наболел. Как вы ходите по улицам? Или в супермаркет? Или на рынок?


В наушниках




> Примитивщина льётся в наши уши отовсюду и совершенно безнаказанно...


К сожалению - да, так и есть. И ещё: курят...  :Mad: 




> Неужели каждый раз, услышав очередной мусор, Вы подобным образом реагируете?


Если это включают для меня - да, так и реагирую.

----------

Aion (29.06.2010), Joy (29.06.2010), Манечка (29.06.2010), Марина В (29.06.2010)

----------


## Манечка

COIL - I don't want to be the one
 Это тоже примитивно? Просьба дослушать до конца, простите если это мучительно для Вашего слуха...
Если ответите утвердительно, то, в свою очередь, обещаю вопросов больше не задавать.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если кто-то не может этого расслышать - ему действительно следует обратиться к отоларингологу.


Вот это и есть беспардонность класса "Доктор сказал -- в морг, значит -- в морг!" %)
А так речь шла об обертонах, если уж вдаваться...




> И что эта история должна доказать?


Вряд ли доказать, но -- показать: что ухи у разных людей -- разные. : ))
Не согласны? : )




> Тем, кто в школе ходил на уроки музыки - показывает. Ну а тем, кто прогуливал...


У мя, к примеру, за плечами неск. классов музыкалки, отчего никаких ординарных уроков музыки я не посещал.
Но при этом -- никогда особо не западал на классику, хотя люблю отдельные произведения, но их не так много. И мне приятно ими поделиться, если есть возможность и условия, но наезжать при этом на кого-то, кто в силу тех или иных причин и обст-в любит по преимуществу русский шансон, полагаю бескультурьем.




> Простите, а в чём Вы увидели эту самую беспардонность? Я спрашиваю это не из желания попрепираться, но по существу.


Под беспардонностью здесь имелось в виду отсутствие "пардону". : ) Т.е. отсутствие уважения к человеку, невзирая на несовершенство его муз. вкусов.




> Да, я презираю примитивщину и халтуру, коей, по моему мнению являются "Владимирский централ", "Пачка сигарет" и т.п. "шедевры". Мог бы объяснить почему я так думаю, но, боюсь не поймут. Увы.


Пока есть просто презрение к жанру/формату -- отчего нет? Но когда начинается демонстративное унижение людей цитатами из "Собачьего сердца" (не ахти какой шедевр, к слову, и даже объяснять не буду, почему, коль Бао знаком не только с Чеховым) -- это бес-куль-турь-е, которое оправдывать можно долго и вкусно, но оправдать -- в глазах униженного человека, а не в своих -- невозможно.




> *В человеке должно быть все прекрасно: и лицо, и одежда, и душа, и мысли.* Вы не согласны?


Так это всего лишь афоризм или слоган. %)
А  чуть начни его прилагать к кому-угодно (кроме Будды, естественно! : ) -- никакого калькулятора не хватит считать отклонения от имхо-прекрасности...
Так что, давайте всех (кроме себя!) презирать, опираясь уже на Чехова?

----------

Pema Sonam (29.06.2010), Кузьмич (29.06.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

О вкусах не спорят (с)  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (29.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> COIL - I don't want to be the one
>  Это тоже примитивно? Просьба дослушать до конца, простите если это мучительно для Вашего слуха...
> Если ответите утвердительно, то, в свою очередь, обещаю вопросов больше не задавать.


Да, это примитивно. Ни единого нового решения. 4 такта - 16 нот. Играется одним пальцем. Другим пальцем крутятся ручки тонгенератора. Детский сад, штаны на лямках.

----------


## Манечка

Дайте мне другие уши, я этими плохо слышу :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Буль (29.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Вот это и есть беспардонность класса "Доктор сказал -- в морг, значит -- в морг!" %)


Слушайте, если я предлагаю человеку обратиться к врачу если он не слышит всех нот на фортепиано - это проявление беспардонности с моей стороны??? Я поражён Вашим пониманием.




> А так речь шла об обертонах, если уж вдаваться...


Теперь понятно. Просто тон и обертон отличаются так же, как канал и канализация  :Wink: 
Да, я тоже на некоторых записях слышу как переворачивают листы или шмыгают носом  :Big Grin:  В некотором смысле эот обескураживает, но... на хорошей аппаратуре это способен услышать любой. От строения ушей это не зависит.




> Вряд ли доказать, но -- показать: что ухи у разных людей -- разные. : ))
> Не согласны? : )


"Ухи" у людей, может быть, и разные. Но на восприятие музыки это никак не влияет. Яркий пример в подтверждение этому - глухота Бетховена.




> У мя, к примеру, за плечами неск. классов музыкалки, отчего никаких ординарных уроков музыки я не посещал.


И что - в "музыкалке" Вам не рассказывали что такое равномерная темперация? В жизни не поверю!




> Но при этом -- никогда особо не западал на классику, хотя люблю отдельные произведения, но их не так много. И мне приятно ими поделиться, если есть возможность и условия, но наезжать при этом на кого-то, кто в силу тех или иных причин и обст-в любит по преимуществу русский шансон, полагаю бескультурьем.


Странно что Вы мою критику примитивных мелодий воспринимаете как "наезжание" на кого-то...




> Под беспардонностью здесь имелось в виду отсутствие "пардону". : ) Т.е. отсутствие уважения к человеку, невзирая на несовершенство его муз. вкусов.


Я безмерно уважаю всех живых существ, в том числе и потребляющих примитивную музыку. Последних я жалею даже больше остальных. И никого из них в жизни не оскорбил.





> Пока есть просто презрение к жанру/формату -- отчего нет? Но когда начинается демонстративное унижение людей цитатами из "Собачьего сердца" (не ахти какой шедевр, к слову, и даже объяснять не буду, почему, коль Бао знаком не только с Чеховым) -- это бес-куль-турь-е, которое оправдывать можно долго и вкусно, но оправдать -- в глазах униженного человека, а не в своих -- невозможно.


Пардон, а отчего вдруг Вы перенесли моё отношение к жанру на людей, которым этот жанр нравится? 




> Так это всего лишь афоризм или слоган. %)
> А  чуть начни его прилагать к кому-угодно (кроме Будды, естественно! : ) -- никакого калькулятора не хватит считать отклонения от имхо-прекрасности...
> Так что, давайте всех (кроме себя!) презирать, опираясь уже на Чехова?


Я бы предложил не прилагать, а стремиться к этому. Использовать этот слоган как руководство к действию. Тогда и презирать себя не придётся. Так сказать за "бесцельно прожитые годы"...  :Wink:

----------


## Манечка

> Да, это примитивно. Ни единого нового решения. 4 такта - 16 нот. Играется одним пальцем. Другим пальцем крутятся ручки тонгенератора. Детский сад, штаны на лямках.


  и Владимирский централ, и Цой,  и дарк-эмбиентовый Коил, ... выходит что для Вас это  только, простите, разные сорта дерьма.

Тупая Вики про Астрал Дизастер, альбом, содержащий приведенную тему. (Astral Disaster)

...В 1999 году выходит LP «Astral Disaster», в котором, как впрочем всегда, каждая композиция содержит сложный метафизический бэкграунд и канву завуалированных отсылок к любимым писателям, поэтам и музыкантам Бэланса. Альбом был записан всего за два дня после Samhain (Хэллоуин) в студии расположенной около древнего Саусворка на реке Темзе. Это место часто посещал и хорошо знал Остин Осман Спеар. Таким образом темы воды, моря, лунного влияния на человека глубоко проникли в идеи альбома...

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coil

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Господа! Все же хочется признать (хотя сам лично классику не слушаю), что классические произведения люди будут слушать и через 200 лет и может даже через 500 и тд. А то что производится сейчас (возможно за редчайшим исключением) "проживет" максимум несколько десятелетий, в чем можно убедиться на опыте среднеживущего человека.
ИМХО.

----------

Доржик (15.07.2010)

----------


## Манечка

> Господа! Все же хочется признать (хотя сам лично классику не слушаю), что классические произведения люди будут слушать и через 200 лет и может даже через 500 и тд. А то что производится сейчас (возможно за редчайшим исключением) "проживет" максимум несколько десятелетий, в чем можно убедиться на опыте среднеживущего человека.
> ИМХО.


Может не стоит тогда уж, забывать, что за последние 100 лет мир изменился так, как не менялся и за тысячелетия до этого.... Что-то будет дальше? :Big Grin:

----------


## Akaguma

> Господа! Все же хочется признать (хотя сам лично классику не слушаю), что классические произведения люди будут слушать и через 200 лет и может даже через 500 и тд. А то что производится сейчас (возможно за редчайшим исключением) "проживет" максимум несколько десятелетий, в чем можно убедиться на опыте среднеживущего человека.
> ИМХО.


Русская народная - наше всё. Вот что переживет века!

----------


## Буль

> Тупая Вики про Астрал Дизастер, альбом, содержащий приведенную тему. (Astral Disaster)
> 
> ...В 1999 году выходит LP «Astral Disaster», в котором, как впрочем всегда, каждая композиция содержит сложный метафизический бэкграунд и канву завуалированных отсылок к любимым писателям, поэтам и музыкантам Бэланса. Альбом был записан всего за два дня после Samhain (Хэллоуин) в студии расположенной около древнего Саусворка на реке Темзе. Это место часто посещал и хорошо знал Остин Осман Спеар. Таким образом темы воды, моря, лунного влияния на человека глубоко проникли в идеи альбома...


Как был записан альбом, канва, отсылки к писателям, антураж etc. - это всё очень интересно. А про музыкальную ценность этого музыкального произведения там что-нибудь написано? Он ведь музыкальное произведение создал? Или что-то другое?

----------

Кузьмич (29.06.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Презрение, выражаемое и косвенно, и прямо, является именно презрением, т.е. взглядом сверху вниз.
> Если прибегнуть к языку проф. Преображенского, это звучит так: "Зарубите себе на носу: вы, слушающие эту, простите за выражение, "музыку", -- Шариковы потомки, а я -- культурный и воспитанный человек! *Потому вам нужно молчать и слушать, что вам говорят. Учиться и стараться стать хоть сколько-нибудь приемлемыми членами общества!*".
> Таким образом, происходит подмена оценки умения слушать классическую музыку и получать от неё удовольствие ("неумение" этого -- заурядная особенность больш-ва людей) спесивым обвинением в низком уровне развития как таковом.


А профессор Преображенский - очень трагическая фигура. И не симпатичнее Швондера.

----------


## Манечка

> Как был записан альбом, канва, отсылки к писателям, антураж etc. - это всё очень интересно. А про музыкальную ценность этого музыкального произведения там что-нибудь написано? Он ведь музыкальное произведение создал? Или что-то другое?


Критерии измерения "музыкальности" сильно различаются в классике и в индастриале. 
 Другой вопрос есть ли об этом представление.

----------

Joy (29.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Слушайте, если я предлагаю человеку обратиться к врачу если он не слышит всех нот на фортепиано - это проявление беспардонности с моей стороны??? Я поражён Вашим пониманием.


Поражаетесь чужим пониманием, а не своим непониманием (приведшим к хлёсткому выводу) того, о чём шла речь?




> От строения ушей это не зависит.


Сказал же, корректируя, что дело, может быть,  и не в физиологии. Отчего забыто?




> "Ухи" у людей, может быть, и разные. Но на восприятие музыки это никак не влияет. Яркий пример в подтверждение этому - глухота Бетховена.


Ну, это уж совсем посторонние или неквалифицированные доводы...
Во-первых, слух у людей (т.е. ухи : ) -- разный безо всяких.
Во-вторых, глухота *Бетховена* и того, кому медведь на ухо облокотился, даже если не наступил, -- несопоставимы.




> И что - в "музыкалке" Вам не рассказывали что такое равномерная темперация? В жизни не поверю!


Может, и рассказывали, но мне по жизни это никак не пригодилось, как и много чего ещё...
И разве речь у нас о темперации (или глухоте Беховена, или ещё о чём-то пятом-десятом), а не о проявлениях надменности и презрения к тем, кто отличается от Вас _не только в силу биографических обстоятельств_?




> Странно что Вы мою критику примитивных мелодий воспринимаете как "наезжание" на кого-то...





> Пардон, а отчего вдруг Вы перенесли моё отношение к жанру на людей, которым этот жанр нравится?


Не будь вполне прозрачных по намёку цитат из "Собачьего сердца" -- воспринималось бы иначе. Что тут непонятного, если сие даже было конкретно проиллюстрировано изрядным периодом текста, да ещё с выделением болдом акцентных моментов? : )




> Я безмерно уважаю всех живых существ, в том числе и потребляющих примитивную музыку. Последних я жалею даже больше остальных. И никого из них в жизни не оскорбил.


И не унизили презрением, даже цитируя Булгакова?
Зачем подменять понятия, размывая суть диалога?




> Я бы предложил не прилагать, а стремиться к этому. Использовать этот слоган как руководство к действию. Тогда и презирать себя не придётся. Так сказать за "бесцельно прожитые годы"...


"Мои года -- моё богатство..."
Так кто дал кому право оценивать чужие годы?
Это к тому, что "презирать других" и "презирать себя" (о чём и говорю) -- опять разные понятия. %)

Давайте заканчивать? Всё, что хотел, я уже высказал, а дальше продолжится бесцельное топтание на месте, на какое мне жаль тратить не то, что годы, а часы.

С уважением.

----------

Joy (29.06.2010), Кузьмич (30.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Критерии измерения "музыкальности" сильно различаются в классике и в индастриале. 
>  Другой вопрос есть ли об этом представление.


Очень интересно! У меня действительно нет представления что такое "музыкальность в индастриале". Не могли бы Вы мне это объяснить? Это какая-то особая музыкальность?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А профессор Преображенский - очень трагическая фигура. И не симпатичнее Швондера.


Мне когда-то было жальче всех Шарикова, особенно в начале, когда он был простым псом... %)
Хотя это уже крутой оффтоп. : ))

----------

Joy (05.08.2011), Кузьмич (29.06.2010), Манечка (29.06.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

> *В человеке должно быть все прекрасно: и лицо, и одежда, и душа, и мысли.* Вы не согласны?


Вот я не согласен. Прежде всего со словом "должно" .
 Какая, в баню нирвана, если что-то должен??

----------


## Манечка

> Очень интересно! У меня действительно нет представления что такое "музыкальность в индастриале". Не могли бы Вы мне это объяснить? Это какая-то особая музыкальность?


нет уж увольте... :Big Grin: 
К тому же, есть хорошие классические ( не побоюсь этого слова ) источники, где всё это хорошо и подробно обьясняется. В той же википедии неплохие ссылки.


Вот- в качестве хулиганства: :Big Grin:  (к индастриалу отношения никакого)
Агата Кристи- Собачье Сердце

----------


## Кузьмич

Очень жаль, что в "войне с Бао" затерялся дзен-буддийский аргумент.Ведь с этой точки зрения, буддийской-дзен, все его высказывания как-то некошерны!!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Мне когда-то было жальче всех Шарикова, особенно в начале, когда он был простым псом... %)
> Хотя это уже крутой оффтоп. : ))


А мне вот и сейчас жаль. Видимо, чувствую родство...

----------

Joy (29.06.2010), Манечка (29.06.2010)

----------


## Akaguma

Бао, Вы реально думаете, что в произведении Баха (или кого там?) присутствует пара тыщь мелодий? На мой не искушенный взгляд, это синдром поиска глубинного смысла, проявляющийся когда нет настоящего ответа на вопрос "Почему?" (А потому что там тыща мелодий).
А ответ то прост, как дырка от бублика - потому что нравится.

----------

Буль (30.06.2010), Кузьмич (30.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Очень жаль, что в "войне с Бао" затерялся дзен-буддийский аргумент.Ведь с этой точки зрения, буддийской-дзен, все его высказывания как-то некошерны!!


С тем, что привязанности/предпочтения к буддизму как таковому отношения не имеют (окромя освобождения от больш-ва из них : ), и что позиция, занимаемая здесь ув. Бао, -- сугубо эстетская, разобрались давно. : )
Потому этот аргумент не только некошерный, но ишо и несобачерный. %)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Кстати думаю парней вроде этих вряд ли скоро забудут :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OorZcOzNcgE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8

----------

Pema Sonam (29.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Может не стоит тогда уж, забывать, что за последние 100 лет мир изменился так, как не менялся и за тысячелетия до этого.... Что-то будет дальше?


А вы жили 100 лет назад? :Smilie:  Думаю мало что меняется, какие были люди такие и остались... Это просто нам кажется что в течение нашей не очень длинной с исторической точки зрения жизни происходят глобальные перемены.

----------


## Манечка

Я имела ввиду глобальную смену декораций, пейзажа вокруг нас.  Изобретение радио, телефона, ппаровоза, кино, полеты в космос... ядерное оружие.... компьютер... интернет... За каких-то 100-150 лет!!! Таааакие перемены...
 Нет сомнений, что они отразились на культуре, и на музыке в частности,
а уж хорошо это или не очень, по-моему очевидно...к сожалению.

----------


## Akaguma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyceghkwZqc

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2010)

----------


## Akaguma

:Big Grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXaE61Bonvg

----------


## Joy

Бао, делитесь своими сокровищами, а не хвастайте ими! Думается, это по-буддийски)
---

Есть предложение к ссылке прилагать комментарий (кто, что, стиль, можно и дискографию, свое впечатление и т. д.). Сделаем тему интересней!
---

Как ни в чем не бывало, продолжаю приглашать всех желающих познакомиться и с моими предпочтениями:

Муз. коллектив Angizia, Австрия, стиль: авангард.

Основной состав участников:

    * Michael Haas — лирика, вокал
    * Cedric Müller (до 1997) — клавишные, духовые
    * Irene Denner (с 1997) — вокал (сопрано)
    * Jochen Stock (с 1998) — классическая гитара, бас-гитара, вокал
    * Rainer Guggenberger (с 1997) — вокал (бас-буффо)
    * Gabriele Böck (с 1997) — художник 

Номерные альбомы

    * 1997 — Die Kemenaten scharlachroter Lichter (Napalm Records)
    * 1997 — Das Tagebuch der Hanna Anikin (Napalm Records)
    * 1998 — Das Schachbrett des Trommelbuben Zacharias (Black Rose Productions)
    * 2001 — 39 Jahre für den Leierkastenmann (Medium Theater)
    * 2004 — Ein Toter fährt gern Ringelspiel (издан самостоятельно)

Творчество отличается высокой концептуальностью, в нем использованы оперные и цирковые образы, стремление к воссозданию духа определённого времени.  Angizia — студийный проект, концертной деятельности не ведёт.
Все участники проекта являются музыкантами или солистами Венской государственной оперы.

Рекомендую прослушивание на хорошем звуке)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjJNOIosWn8

----------

Манечка (06.07.2010)

----------


## Буль

> К тому же, есть хорошие классические ( не побоюсь этого слова ) источники, где всё это хорошо и подробно обьясняется. В той же википедии неплохие ссылки.


Как я не старался в Википедии я не нашёл ничего по "музыкальности в индастриале". В Яндексе и Гугле - так же. Не могли бы Вы мне помочь понять этот таинственный термин, который позволит мне осознать всю гениальность г-на Coil-а?

----------


## Буль

> Бао, Вы реально думаете, что в произведении Баха (или кого там?) присутствует пара тыщь мелодий?


_Я так долго смеялся!!!! Очень долго!! Ох!!!!! Пара тыщь!!! Спасибо Вам, что напомнили...... о глупости мира!!! "Баха, или кого там"!!! Серость, серость бродит по планете....!!! А Вы хоть удосужились послушать???!!!! Уверен, что нет!!! А зачем слушать, не так ли???!!!! Это креативно!!!! Конгениально!!!!_

Уф, отсмеялся. Да, уважаемый мой. 20 тысяч, не меньше. И только в одной фуге. Представьте себе. И (далеко!!!!) не я один это слышу, и могу сыграть. Если Вы этого не понимаете - передавайте привет Вашим родителям, как, впрочем, и Вашим учителям музыки. Уверен, что хотя бы последние покраснеют, читая Вами написанное в этой теме.

Вы - первый (Вам - медаль!), кого я ставлю в "игнор" после первого же сообщения в мой адрес. Извините, но такой музыкальной неразвитости я вынести не смогу. К тому же, я так полагаю, у Вас это не вызовет никаких неудобств.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRB1b...eature=related 8)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, делитесь своими сокровищами, а не хвастайте ими! Думается, это по-буддийски)


Уважаемая Татья!

Если Вы о музыке - то это не мои сокровища, которые я, подобно скупому рыцарю, прячу в "подземельях тёмных". Классические произведения вполне доступны. В отличие от шлакомузыки, за которую с Вас потребуют плату, как раз "как за сокровища"  :Wink:

----------


## Joy

*Бао*, конечно о музыке - о ссылках. Я никак не могу отыскать Beethoven Tempest Sonata mvt.3 в исполнении Кемпфа, в формате lossless, именно ее у меня нет. 
А сколько еще указаний на замечательные вещи могло бы находиться на месте всех этих гневных сообщений..

----------


## Буль

> *Бао*, конечно о музыке - о ссылках. Я никак не могу отыскать Beethoven Tempest Sonata mvt.3 в исполнении Кемпфа, в формате lossless,


Дорогая моя Татья!!! Какой Кемпф в lossless??? Его записывали тогда же, когда и Колтрейна! Это перекликается с нашей с Юй Каном импровизацией "У кого какие уши" mvt. 1727.  :Big Grin:  Стерео - и то хорошо! Одумайтесь и - наслаждайтесь!  :Wink: 




> А сколько еще указаний на замечательные вещи могло бы находиться на месте всех этих гневных сообщений..


1. Гнева нет ни капли;
2. Youtube: Best classics (_как говорится: "Самодельная правда в тыщу раз лучше дарения_")

----------


## Иван Ран

> Тупая Вики про Астрал Дизастер, альбом, содержащий приведенную тему. (Astral Disaster)
> 
> ...В 1999 году выходит LP «Astral Disaster», в котором, как впрочем всегда, каждая композиция содержит сложный метафизический бэкграунд и канву завуалированных отсылок к любимым писателям, поэтам и музыкантам Бэланса. Альбом был записан всего за два дня после Samhain (Хэллоуин) в студии расположенной около древнего Саусворка на реке Темзе. Это место часто посещал и хорошо знал Остин Осман Спеар. Таким образом темы воды, моря, лунного влияния на человека глубоко проникли в идеи альбома...


Ну, Coil известные мракобесы от электроники, на мой взгляд, давать это слушать для определения чего-то там, это засада  :Smilie: , музыка у них экспериментальная, а поэтому на любителя.




> Критерии измерения "музыкальности" сильно различаются в классике и в индастриале


Тот индастриал, о котором вы говорите, не был музыкален и имел ценность чисто символическую, как "Квадрат" Малевича. Поэтому всегда подобный индастриал это не музыкальный акт, а идеологический перформанс, в котором музыка не самоценна.

----------

Манечка (30.06.2010)

----------


## Иван Ран

Немного примитивизма для шариковых  :Smilie: 

Ну и Койла ещё можно )

----------

Joy (05.08.2011), Манечка (30.06.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

А мне тема музыкальных пристрастий стало напоминать  это - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaYGh...eature=related  :Cry:   :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------

Манечка (30.06.2010), Юй Кан (30.06.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Да, уважаемый мой. 20 тысяч, не меньше. И только в одной фуге.


Я пропустил, наверно, - в какой именно фуге (по BWV)? Спасибо.

----------


## Akaguma

> _Я так долго смеялся!!!! Очень долго!! Ох!!!!! Пара тыщь!!! Спасибо Вам, что напомнили...... о глупости мира!!! "Баха, или кого там"!!! Серость, серость бродит по планете....!!! А Вы хоть удосужились послушать???!!!! Уверен, что нет!!! А зачем слушать, не так ли???!!!! Это креативно!!!! Конгениально!!!!_


Эээ-хе-хе. Друг мой Бао, не надо подменять Луну пальцем, вот о чем я. Не надо подменять слушание музыки считанием мелодий, а то можете просто не заметить всю эту красоту.

ЗЫ. "Пара тыщь", я уж было подумал, что Вы уловите тень иронии без смайликов, как по форме изложения, так и по содержанию. Я ошибся.  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> А мне тема музыкальных пристрастий стало напоминать  это - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaYGh...eature=related


У меня чуть другая ассоциация.

Приходит в дирекцию цирка мужик. Говорит: "Хочу устроиться на работу".
Директор цирка: "А что умеете делать?"
Мужик: "На скрипке играю. На стуле, стоящем двумя ножками на перекладине. Под куполом цирка..."
Дир-р: "Интересно!".
И даёт распоряжение заму: "Посмотри его, и, если действительно так, -- оформляй".
Через полчаса зам возвращается в кабинет директора.
Дир-р: "Ну как, действительно играет, на стуле, на перекладине, под куполом?"
Зам: "Ну да..."
Дир-р: "Так ты его уже офоормил?"
Зам: "Да нет..."
Дир-р: "Почему?!"
Зам: "Ну, не Паганини!"

----------

Манечка (30.06.2010), Шавырин (30.06.2010), Юндрун Топден (30.06.2010)

----------


## Манечка

> Как я не старался в Википедии я не нашёл ничего по "музыкальности в индастриале". В Яндексе и Гугле - так же. Не могли бы Вы мне помочь понять этот таинственный термин, который позволит мне осознать всю гениальность г-на Coil-а?


Бао спасибо Вам за терпение и уважение, которое Вы проявили к моим постам, баловство это всё и хулиганство :Smilie: ... слушайте Баха, не портите своё чистое восприятие :Smilie: 







(г-на  Бэланса из  коллектива Coil я всё равно очень люблю :Kiss: )

Coil - Pre-Original Chaostrophy

----------

Буль (30.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Поражаетесь чужим пониманием, а не своим непониманием (приведшим к хлёсткому выводу) того, о чём шла речь?


Да, именно так. Я поражаюсь Вашему пониманию того, что посоветовать человеку обратиться к врачу является беспардонностью.




> Сказал же, корректируя, что дело, может быть,  и не в физиологии. Отчего забыто?


Не забыто. Просто "ухи" - это именно физиология, а не что-либо другое.




> Во-первых, слух у людей (т.е. ухи : ) -- разный безо всяких.


Слух - это способность воспринимать звуковые колебания. У всех здоровых людей он практически одинаков, за мелкими вариациями, которых музыка не касается.




> Во-вторых, глухота *Бетховена* и того, кому медведь на ухо облокотился, даже если не наступил, -- несопоставимы.


"Медведь на ухо наступил" - это просто пословица, определяющая неразвитость ритмического или тонального восприятия музыки индивидуумом. Надо развивать. "Мы все учились понемногу чему-нибудь и как-нибудь"




> Может, и рассказывали, но мне по жизни это никак не пригодилось, как и много чего ещё...
> И разве речь у нас о темперации (или глухоте Беховена, или ещё о чём-то пятом-десятом)


В данном случае наша речь о том, что Вы, позабыв о принципе равномерной темперации (за ненадобностью), решились порассуждать о несуразности сравнения слуха европейца и китайца.




> Не будь вполне прозрачных по намёку цитат из "Собачьего сердца" -- воспринималось бы иначе. Что тут непонятного, если сие даже было конкретно проиллюстрировано изрядным периодом текста, да ещё с выделением болдом акцентных моментов? : )


Не понятно то, что Вы что-то выделили болдом, где-то поменяли текст согласно Вашему восприятию - и приписываете это моему умыслу. Я Вам ещё раз впрямую заявляю: любителей шлакомузыки я не презираю. Напротив, мне их даже жаль.





> Так кто дал кому право оценивать чужие годы?


А кто их оценивал?




> Давайте заканчивать? Всё, что хотел, я уже высказал, а дальше продолжится бесцельное топтание на месте, на какое мне жаль тратить не то, что годы, а часы.


А мои разъяснения по поводу Вами высказанного Вам не интересны?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А мои разъяснения по поводу Вами высказанного Вам не интересны?


Насколько в состоянии их понять -- понял.
Понятно и ещё одно: разные типы мышления и психотипы, т.е. взаимопонимания по этому, конкретному обсуждаемому здесь вопросу нам не достигнуть.
Как, скажем, не удалось достигнуть взаимопонимания по поводу реакций при общении с людьми в конфликтных, или потенциально конфликтных ситуациях (диалог по поводов берцов, если помните).
И здесь возникли те же непреодолимые противоречия...
Мне по жизни симпатичнее мягкое сглаживание, Вам -- принципиальная жёсткость и неуступчивость.
Отсюда и моё нежелание развивать этот диалог и углубляться в поднятую тему: перспектив никаких.

----------

Буль (30.06.2010)

----------


## Joy

2Бао:



> Какой Кемпф в lossless? 
> Стерео - и то хорошо


Не понимаю, о чем Вы? lossless - метод сжатия при оцифровке. 
Конечно, запись может быть не очень хорошего качества, но 128 кб убивают и то, что есть.
Так что Вы имели в виду?

----------


## Юндрун Топден

*Mors Principium Est* - Altered State of Consciousness
Финны. Парни очень профи!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRab1SDFIeY

----------


## Буль

Дорогая Татья,

Я имел ввиду то, что Кемпфа в таком качестве вряд ли получится найти.

----------

Joy (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ондрий



----------

Joy (02.07.2010), Pema Sonam (01.07.2010), Sforza (01.07.2010), Буль (01.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (01.07.2010)

----------


## Akaguma

> Я никак не могу отыскать Beethoven Tempest Sonata mvt.3 в исполнении Кемпфа, в формате lossless, именно ее у меня нет.


На рутрекере имеется 8-дисковое собрание в lossless. 
Поиск: *Людвиг ван Бетховен - Полное собрание сочинений (87CD)* 
Раскрываем *трэклист Vol.05 - Piano Sonatas* и вуаля. :Wink: 

Ссылка в личку. :Smilie:

----------

Joy (02.07.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

продолжаем знакомство с народным творчеством 2х островов.

----------

Bob (07.08.2010), Сергей А (04.07.2010), Шавырин (01.07.2010)

----------


## Akaguma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOZuQ_r3ROY

И, вообще, советую прослушать весь OST к "Фонтану". Музыка впечатляющая.

----------

Joy (02.07.2010)

----------


## Сергей А

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5Mcy5RanCo

----------


## Евгения Горенко

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU9pUt3PJhY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKW2r...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhS5j...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diTCD...layer_embedded

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Вот просто потрясающий парень, играет на ханге:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97IrMi9AZ3c

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Без пристрастий :Smilie:  По крайней мере без музыкальных. Есть музыка - слушаю практически любую. Желательно, конечно, классно сделанную, талантливую - в любом жанре. Как вот эту:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjnhY...eature=related

Ну, новую музыку вы все знаете и классическую старую. 

Итальянскую тогда предложу, ее чаще слушаю - по месту прибывания. Хочу поделиться крррасотой :Cool: 
Потрясаяющий итальянский исторический бард Лючо Баттисти, Его слова, если понимать - это шедевр.....класс. Он был жутко плодовит....гениален, на мой взгляд.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp1J_UpKgZY

Эти две новые звезды

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4852VWNERF8 
Тут поется "Искренность - это круто"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko88PpCuduw


Старый прикол Мины "Ах, какая я молодец!" :Big Grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbBb-YzK7Z8

Мия Мартини - жутко несчастная женщина. Она была сестрой Лореданы Бертэ. Вот тут она молодая и несчастная
 :Frown: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doiwVoV4-hY
А тут - та же песня женщины постарше....одинокой....и скоро она себя убила....вот вам размышления о страдании и непостоянстве....мужчин....Самсара, оказывается, есть и у итальянцев...... :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb6Zp...eature=related

Это Лючо Далла - Карузо - можно прямо рыдать сразу. Это МАСТЕР по передаче эмоций. Рвет сердце.
http://www.you-tube.ro/lucio-dalla-c...a-v229382.html :Cry: 
И вот тут же его прикол про Карсную Шапку"Берегитесь Волка!"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdthX65CMp4

Матия Базар - Антонелла Руджеро просто куууколка :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNxZBORloZQ

И вот, маленькая куколка становится...большой
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWWdI...eature=related
...созрела - духовные искания....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlP6_RnIbHY
И состарилась...в песне "Эхо бесконечности".....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uS4t...aynext_from=ML 
Во че деет непостоянство....

Да пристрастий вроде нет, но только стронь....и поехало :Smilie:  Вот, буду бесконечно список расширять - заходите......



Противную музыку и назойливые шумы, если не избежать, превращаю в практику :Smilie: 

Нет музыки - еще лучше :Smilie:

----------

Joy (06.07.2010), Буль (05.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

И -- малость запоздалый презент Бао к ДР! : )
*Momma Don't Allow No Music Playin Round Here*

----------

Бо (06.07.2010), Буль (05.07.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Поражает Израэль величиной.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr...eature=related


Ну ладно, облегчу слегка вес :Smilie: 

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxF...re=relatedurl]

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Apocalyptica - парни явно любят Металлику =) и не плохо, по моему, любят.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbTozgoj9OQ

----------

Pema Sonam (06.07.2010), Шавырин (06.07.2010)

----------


## Бо

Pink Floyd - High Hopes. так поют земные дэва о высоких надеждах

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот, нечеловеческий просто голос.....Королева ночи из "Волшебной флейты" Моцарта
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KxgR...eature=related

И если уж слушать Марию Каллас, то надо слушать все, что написано сбоку, когда откроете эту ссылку.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgRyK...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OHBF...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJWom...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBW5a...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUD35...eature=related
И т.д. :Smilie:

----------

Joy (09.08.2010), Буль (06.07.2010), Майя П (06.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

П.И. Чайковский Щелкунчик. Вальс Цветов
одна из любимых вещей в душных пробках на раскаленном асфальте
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju3w462bD5Y
как то снилась подобная музыка  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (06.07.2010), Манечка (06.07.2010), Пема Дролкар (07.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

как то давно покупала 2 СД диска (из трех) к книге Харуки Мураками "Дэнс, дэнс" - классная придумка: весь сюжет книги на фоне реальной культовой джазовой музыки. Конечно он Гений

божественно: как только господь бог не разговаривает с нами, а мы не слышим :Big Grin:

----------


## Манечка

> Как ни в чем не бывало, продолжаю приглашать всех желающих познакомиться и с моими предпочтениями:
> 
> Муз. коллектив Angizia, Австрия, стиль: авангард.............
> 
> 
> 
> Рекомендую прослушивание на хорошем звуке)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjJNOIosWn8


 Навеяло :Big Grin: 
 Вот:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sgrgLcqPLY
И даже вот:http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=UUwp...eature=related

----------

Joy (09.08.2010), Майя П (06.07.2010), Пема Дролкар (07.07.2010)

----------


## Манечка

> Вот, нечеловеческий просто голос.....Королева ночи из "Волшебной флейты" Моцарта
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KxgR...eature=related
> 
> И если уж слушать Марию Каллас, то надо слушать все, что написано сбоку, когда откроете эту ссылку.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgRyK...eature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OHBF...eature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJWom...eature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBW5a...eature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUD35...eature=related
> И т.д.


 :Big Grin:  Сколько не слушала Марию Каллас, не чувствую ничего, кроме зверского раздражения от высокого пронзительного женского голоса. Невыносимо просто ... Скажите , я - серость?

----------


## Майя П

нет, не серость... надо чтобы музыка внутри и снаружи была созвучна....
меня в ролике поразила ее мимика и артистичность. Сейчас обколоты иал-системом и рестилайном, как куклы, лица неживые

----------

Манечка (07.07.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Сколько не слушала Марию Каллас, не чувствую ничего, кроме зверского раздражения от высокого пронзительного женского голоса. Невыносимо просто ... Скажите , я - серость?


Возможно Вам просто не нравится колоратурное сопрано. Попробуйте в моменты "пронзительности" отнестись к нему не как к голосу, а как к некоему музыкальному инструменту.

----------

Манечка (07.07.2010)

----------


## Буль

Вот пример меццо сопрано и колоратурного сопрано вместе: Элина Гаранча и Анна Нетребко исполняют "Баркаролу" (запись с репетиции)

----------

Манечка (07.07.2010)

----------


## Vega

> Вот, нечеловеческий просто голос.....Королева ночи из "Волшебной флейты" Моцарта
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KxgR...eature=related


Рита Штрайх
 "Волшебная флейта", Моцартовский голос....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COApt...eature=related

----------

Буль (07.07.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я привела Марию Каллас с точки зрения виртуозности и гениальности в ее деле :Smilie: Надо послушать несколько Королев Ночи, чтобы понять ее особую королевность :Smilie:  Но насиловать себя ни в чем не нужно.

Думаю, те, кто любит классическую музыку просто были надрессированы музыкальными занятиями с детства. У них "намылилось" ухо от сопрокосновения со всеми этими изысками :Smilie:   Я тоже многую классическю музыку не люблю. Но люблю все, что талантливо и гениально сделано - в любой области. Думаю, это проявление природы Будды :Smilie:

----------

Joy (09.08.2010), Буль (08.07.2010), Манечка (08.07.2010)

----------


## Vega

> Я привела Марию Каллас с точки зрения виртуозности и гениальности в ее делеНадо послушать несколько Королев Ночи, чтобы понять ее особую королевность Но насиловать себя ни в чем не нужно.
> 
> Думаю, те, кто любит классическую музыку просто были надрессированы музыкальными занятиями с детства. У них "намылилось" ухо от сопрокосновения со всеми этими изысками  Я тоже многую классическю музыку не люблю. Но люблю все, что талантливо и гениально сделано - в любой области. Думаю, это проявление природы Будды


вне всяких сомнений у Каллас уникальный голос, но  не для  Моцарта.
 Моцарт как раз тот композитор, на котором  всё и проверяется ...

----------

Буль (08.07.2010)

----------


## Буль

Всем любителям высокого искусства рекомендую посмотреть фильм "Концерт". В фильме снимались русские актёры, однако нормальной русской аудиодорожки в моём ДВД почему-то нет. Но всё равно они много говорят по-русски.

На мой взгляд фильм хоть и не бесспорен, однако снят с большой любовью к Музыке, а для Музыки слова не нужны.
Надеюсь что фильм вам понравится.

----------

Joy (09.08.2010), Vega (09.07.2010), Юй Кан (09.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Всем любителям высокого искусства рекомендую посмотреть фильм "Концерт". В фильме снимались русские актёры, однако нормальной русской аудиодорожки в моём ДВД почему-то нет. Но всё равно они много говорят по-русски.


С русскими субтитрами...
Может, добавить к нему, за компанию, ещё и "Репетицию оркестра" Феллини? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

Из замечательного, как на меня, альбома "In the Court of the Crimson King" (1969)

*King Crimson - Epitaph* [LIVE]

"The wall on which the prophets wrote
Is cracking at the seams.
Upon the instruments of death
The sunlight brightly gleams.
When every man is torn apart
With nightmares and with dreams,
Will no one lay the laurel wreath
As silence drowns the screams.
Between the iron gates of fate,
The seeds of time are sown, 
And watered by the deeds of those
Who know and who are known;
Knowledge is a deadly friend
When no one sets the rules.
The fate of all mankind I see
Is in the hands of fools.
Confusion will be my epitaph.
As I crawl a cracked and broken path
If we make it we can all sit back
And laugh.
But I fear tomorrow I'll be crying.
Yes I fear tomorrow I'll be crying..."

----------

Aion (18.07.2010), Иван Петров (15.07.2010), Кузьмич (16.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

Адажио Альбинони
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIFqYqTEhA

особенно с 5.33 минуты

----------

Буль (15.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2010), Юй Кан (15.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Для контраста: Болеро Равеля. : )

----------

Буль (15.07.2010), Иван Петров (15.07.2010), Майя П (15.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

похоже многие так живут.... :Mad:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Адажио Альбинони
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIFqYqTEhA


Старый стифотворный оффтоп, о том же, только без красивой музыки и оригами:

*РУКОВОДСТВО ДЛЯ HАЧИHАЮЩИХ*

Вот тpи гвоздя. Всего лишь тpи гвоздя.
Их в скобяном вам могyт дать бесплатно,
да и вообще -- не с этим тyт возня.
(Что тpи гвоздя? -- не плитка шоколада!)

Плюс две доски. Шеpшавых две доски,
стpyжинками щекочyщие спинy...
И тyт задача -- не добыть, а -- свить
чтоб он потом их тяжестью не сдвинyл).

Еще -- Хpистос. Такой, как пpочих сто,
но чyть готовленный бичом к yпотpебленнью.
Упитан может быть, но лyчше -- тощ.
(Вам поднимать его, и вдpyг он не последний?)

Хpиста -- к кpестy, а в pyки -- молоток.
(И бескоpыстно всё! Откyда тyт коpысть?)
Пpибил? Поpядок. Он тепеpь твой Бог!
Повесь себе на стенy и молись.

----------


## Майя П

мои 5 копеек: вчера в новостях передавали: какой то богослов написал диссер на 400 страницах, доказывая что Христа не распяли 

а Альбинони лучше так слушать, без оригами, скрипка там бесподобна  :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spBOZ...eature=related

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

"вне всяких сомнений у Каллас уникальный голос, но не для Моцарта.
Моцарт как раз тот композитор, на котором всё и проверяется ... "

Я в жизни много всяких проб и ошибок видела :Wink: 
У каждого певца есть, как и у всех нас, разные плюсы и минусы. Слагаемых много и причин и условий много, раз уж мы буддисты. Они поют и отражаются в нас. И вопрос только в том, что они в нас отражают. И что им есть нам сказать :Embarrassment:

----------

Буль (16.07.2010)

----------


## Vega

> У каждого певца есть, как и у всех нас, разные плюсы и минусы. Слагаемых много и причин и условий много, раз уж мы буддисты. Они поют и отражаются в нас. И вопрос только в том, что они в нас отражают. И что им есть нам сказать


округло ....

----------


## Aion

Ленинград - Выборы!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (17.07.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Ленинград - Выборы!


о как часто я напевал последние слова этой песни этой весной, когда у нас в Украине были президентские выборы! Это не песня- это откровение  :Cool:

----------


## Буль

Песня - быдлосчастье...

----------

Aion (18.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

в Питере жара?
Гордыня

----------


## Буль

1. К сожалению - да.
2. Сочувствую Вам. Боритесь с гордыней!

----------


## Майя П

> 1. К сожалению - да.
> 2. Сочувствую Вам. Боритесь с гордыней!


1. с вашими эмоциями не борятся, это бессмысленно  :Big Grin: 
2. определите природу гордыни

 людям нравится Шнур

----------


## Кузьмич

> Песня - быдлосчастье...


О быдле любит говорить небыдло. См. на Лукморе.
 А в других интернетах можно посмотреть значение слова "хам".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В Ламриме сказано - от общения с более низкими сам падаешь вниз, с равными - пребываешь в застое, С ВЫСШИМИ РАСТЕШЬ - примерно так. 

Я, конечно, стараюсь придерживаться равностности, но пессня про выбора мало чего прибавила к моему интеллекту и мало чем поспособствовала развитию моих воспринимающих способностей, и даже она просто невкусная и неинтересная. Уж извините :Smilie: 



Округлость выражается в том. что ты это смотришь, слушаешь и умираешь от любви к существам, к окружающему миру, - пусть музыка дает такие состояния, надо сознательно туда себя подкручивать.....если хочется грязьки - ее найти можно без труда.....пока мы не привыкли к внутреннему блаженству, уж надо бы его так подстраивать, что ли, 40 раз на дню......пока мы не будды, давайте питаться чистой музыкальной пищей в соответствии с желудком каждого...и так пищеварение барахлит с клешами там всякими....

----------

Буль (19.07.2010)

----------


## Sforza

Да.Давайте лучше о высоком.Балуюсь вот на досуге. :Embarrassment: Нервишки успокаиваю.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dlr90NLDp-0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEHJY...eature=related

----------


## Юй Кан

Оффтопить так оффтопить!

Один из джазовых стандартов в данс-оранжировке юных японок! : ))

Заодно -- текст этого спиричуэлс и его перевод:

Oh when the Saints go marching in 
When the Saints go marching in 
Oh Lord I want to be in that number 
When the Saints go marching in 

Когда святые в Рай идут,
Когда святые в Рай идут,
Я среди них быть жажду, Отче,
Среди святых, что в Рай идут.

And when the sun refuse (begins) to shine 
And when the sun refuse (begins) to shine 
Oh Lord I want to be in that number 
When the Saints go marching in 

Когда померкнет солнца свет,
Когда померкнет солнца свет,
Я среди них быть жажду, Отче,
Среди святых, что в Рай идут.

When the moon turns red with blood 
When the moon turns red with blood 
Oh Lord I want to be in that number 
When the Saints go marching in 

Когда луна красна, что кровь,
Когда луна красна, что кровь,
Я среди них быть жажду тоже,
Среди святых, что в Рай идут.

Oh when the trumpet sounds the call 
Oh when the trumpet sounds the call 
Oh Lord I want to be in that number 
When the Saints go marching in 

Когда заслышу зов трубы,
Когда заслышу зов трубы,
Я среди них быть жажду, Отче,
Среди святых, что в Рай идут.

И т.д., там куча куплетов/вариантов. : )

----------


## Aion

> Песня - быдлосчастье...


Честное слово, терпеть не могу Шнура и Ленинград, но грешен, люблю, когда Бао ругается. Это так  утончённо...  :Cool:

----------

Майя П (18.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

грубее надо....чем грубее лесть, тем больше нравится адресату. Проверено  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Буль

> людям нравится Шнур


Людям нравится много чего. Даже спирт-ректификат, увы.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

мне нравится практически все кроме шансона и попсятины. :Mad: 

в последнее время Пелагея нравится.  :Kiss: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvAQvDvyvxk
вообще фолк-рок люблю.  :Big Grin:

----------

Кузьмич (20.07.2010), Юй Кан (19.07.2010)

----------


## Буль

Для интересующихся:

Как это раньше было в Германии:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEtKNj4el4Q

Как это репетировалось русской певицей:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYf-u9MZZR8

Что из этого вышло в Германии:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIWw1ls4QwY

Что из этого мы услышали в России: ничего. 
_
Шнур на шее, ДДТ в стакане...._

----------


## Юй Кан

Наш ответ Чунн Генну: дог-фолк! : ))
Самое клёвое тут, что хвостатый исполнитель мало того что выдаёт качественный вокал (в пределах ему доступного), так ещё и чётко ролевым макаром отыгрывает повествуемое в песне. %)

----------

Майя П (19.07.2010)

----------


## Aion

Первый продюсерский опыт Пола Маккартни:
Mary Hopkin - Those were the days

----------


## Майя П

[QUOTE=Бао;342561]Для интересующихся:

Как это раньше было в Германии:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEtKNj4el4Q

[COLOR="SlateGray"][I]



вижу что справа с лестницы легче сбегают, а с левой ноги с опаской  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Наш ответ Чунн Генну: дог-фолк! : ))
> Самое клёвое тут, что хвостатый исполнитель мало того что выдаёт качественный вокал (в пределах ему доступного), так ещё и чётко ролевым макаром отыгрывает повествуемое в песне. %)


 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  супер! я включил клянусь все храмовые собаки сбежались послушать вместе со мной. такие удивленные морды были  :Big Grin:

----------

Майя П (19.07.2010), Юй Кан (19.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> супер! я включил клянусь все храмовые собаки сбежались послушать вместе со мной. такие удивленные морды были


у них утонченный вкус  :Stick Out Tongue: 
занимаетесь их образованием или это природное? в смысле врожденное качество?

----------


## Юй Кан

> супер! я включил клянусь все храмовые собаки сбежались послушать вместе со мной. такие удивленные морды были


: ))
Но им, к сожалению, этого не дано ни понять -- ни оценить. : (
Тут нужно быть либо тонко чувствующим дог-фолк буддистом (вроде мну или Майи), либо -- пуделем!

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> у них утонченный вкус 
> занимаетесь их образованием или это природное? в смысле врожденное качество?


просто любопытство

----------

Майя П (19.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Для справки (никому ничего личного!): собаки -- животные стайные, потому лай у них зачастую служит призывом ко всем, его понимающим, присоединиться к тому или иному актуальному процессу.
AFAI (не будучи собаком : ) К. : )

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.07.2010), Майя П (19.07.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Тихо лаяли собаки
> В затухающую даль.
> Я явился к вам во фраке,
> Элегантный, как рояль.
> Вы лежали на диване,
> Двадцати неполных лет.
> Молча я сжимал в кармане
> Леденящий пистолет.
> Обращенный книзу дулом,
> ...


Лена Первозванская - Людей теряют только раз

----------

Юй Кан (19.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Леденящий пистолет...
> Я лежал к двери ногами...


У нас когда-то во дворах пели утончённее:

"Заражённый пистолет....
Я лежал к ногам дверями..." : ))

----------

Aion (19.07.2010), Майя П (19.07.2010), Этэйла (21.07.2010)

----------


## Lara

Ставшая для меня неожиданной,  интерпретация Золушки Э. Шклярским:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzessMLVUeo

----------

Pema Sonam (20.07.2010), Майя П (19.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

И чтоп завершить оффтоп о собачьих -- волчий вокал, какому крохотного волчонка обучает человек. : )
Baby Wolf Learning to Howl

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (20.07.2010), Бо (19.07.2010), Кузьмич (20.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

Классно! волчонок то выпрямляет каналы когда поет  :Wink: .

----------


## Юй Кан

Майя, лучше скажите, что он молится своим волчьим богам, взывая к ним тоскливым воем! : )
Иначе, кроме как предельно выпрямляя глотку, так себе думаю (сам попробовав), качественный/высокий вой и не получить. %)

----------


## Майя П

так и мы сидим в медитации: выпрямив спину, подбородок чуть-чуть вверх  :Big Grin: 
распрямляем свои кривые каналы

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

В продолжение темы Пикника еще кое-какая лирика от Шклярского ))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RJA-...eature=related
P.S. Товарищу Бао, дабы не ранить свою тонкую душу эстета просьба не смотреть )

----------

Pema Sonam (20.07.2010), Буль (19.07.2010), Майя П (19.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> так и мы сидим в медитации: выпрямив спину, подбородок чуть-чуть вверх 
> распрямляем свои кривые каналы


"Похожа свинья на ёжа, тока щщетина не такая". %)
Качественно выть -- это Вам не в какой-то там медитации сидеть! Вот. : )

----------

Майя П (19.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

ну и волчонок изо всех сил старается, не то что люди..., так   :Cry:  баловство чаще

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> И чтоп завершить оффтоп о собачьих -- волчий вокал, какому крохотного волчонка обучает человек. : )
> Baby Wolf Learning to Howl


учитывая мою огромную симпатию к волкам, Юй Кану выношу огромную благодарность!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Юй Кан (20.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Учитывая симпатию Чунн Генна, рекомендую ему к прочтению книгу Фарли Моуэта «Не кричи: "Волки!"». О любви к волкам и умении сосуществовать с ними в одиночку на едином пространстве... : )

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (20.07.2010), Кузьмич (21.07.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

читалсс.  замечательная книга!

----------

Юй Кан (20.07.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Людям нравится много чего. Даже спирт-ректификат, увы.


Да нет, не нравится. Тут другие причины. Скорее "осознанная необходимость".

 Хм, если задуматься, людям вообще мало что нравится...

----------


## Gonzagas

Гребенщиков. Народную тибетскую музыку.

----------


## Иван Петров

> Гребенщиков. Народную тибетскую музыку.


"Гребенщики" это такой народ в Тибете?

Музыка у них прикольная, да...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Bob (07.08.2010), Доржик (26.07.2010), Кузьмич (21.07.2010)

----------


## Ка

Настойчиво рекомендую, слушайте Ben Scott и Christa Michel, Tibetan Chakra meditation.
Danny Becher, Tibetan Singing Bowls, Дханвантари.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Поднимем тему) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIC7K...eature=related

----------

Евгений Трофимов (05.08.2010)

----------


## Aion

Песня для психоаналитика: 
Голубые Гитары - Зелёный Крокодил

----------

Кузьмич (25.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

А вот кому шмеля, малость металлизированного? : ))
*Dave Martone - Techno Bee'z*
Не спешите сразу выключать, он летит издалека! : )

----------


## Шавырин

Памяти Владимира Семёновича Высоцкого
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-OUfGmPvVM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rOs6GTghEY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ2E4...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiqWeReJS9E

и т.д.

----------


## Aion

Звуки Му - Ремонт

----------

Кузьмич (27.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2010), Орасио Оливейра (27.07.2010), Поляков (26.07.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

Песенка о лете

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzNEgcqWDG4

----------

Юй Кан (28.07.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Звуки Му - Ремонт


Мне вот эта песня нравится - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7qiiDlu72g

----------

Кузьмич (27.07.2010), Орасио Оливейра (27.07.2010)

----------


## Aion

Nina Hagen & Lene Lovich - Don't Blame The Crocodile

----------

Сергей А (28.07.2010), Чиффа (27.07.2010)

----------


## Орасио Оливейра

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH3P8...os=FRxoRe0lQYI

----------


## Буль

Из интервью Раймонда Паулса:



> - Есть вещи, которым вы можете поучиться у нового поколения?
> 
> - Откровенно говоря, я много с ними общаюсь и могу сказать вам, что поучиться у них мне нечему.


http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=381315

----------


## Шавырин

Ну да, "Я учусь у Луны, я сам себе господин"
(не при Бао будет сказанно)
 :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

Впервые услышал эту замечательную барышню - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBQfUqd8pqI

Жаль, что аранжировка дурацкая, но голос и интонация завораживают. 

Если у кого есть диск - не жмитесь, а то торренты что-то молчат. Спасибо.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.07.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Впервые услышал эту замечательную барышню - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBQfUqd8pqI
> 
> Жаль, что аранжировка дурацкая, но голос и интонация завораживают. 
> 
> Если у кого есть диск - не жмитесь, а то торренты что-то молчат. Спасибо.


Качал все ее альбомы в лосслесе (Smile в мп3) с рутрекера, там все есть. Эти раздачи как минимум я сидирую.

----------

Поляков (30.07.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Качал все ее альбомы в лосслесе (Smile в мп3) с рутрекера, там все есть. Эти раздачи как минимум я сидирую.


Спасибо друг, качаю.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Леонид Ш

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXJwI...eature=related

Эпидемия - Жизнь В Сумерках

Я рождён на границе
Меж Светом и Тьмой.
Был распят за безумные игры с судьбой.
Но нетленное тело лежит подо льдом,
А душа полыхает огнём!

Обескровленный Тьмой,
Светом проклят навек.
Падал камнем на дно,
Птицей рвался наверх. Только серые тени в сплетении крон.
Я устал, моя жизнь страшный сон!

Я в Сумерках проклят и Светом и Тьмой!
Круг жизни замкнулся, пути нет домой.
В безрадостном мире нет звёзд в небесах!
Мечты обращаются в прах!

Так кому мне молиться?
Здесь нет богов!
Мир похож на темницу,
Дворец для рабов!
Я скован цепями,
Хочу умереть!
Не могу ни ползти, ни лететь!

Грянет гром -
Серый странник придёт в этот мир.
Небеса ярким пламенем вспыхнут над ним!
Это место покинуть мечтает любой,
Чтоб увидеть рассвет над собой!

Я в Сумерках проклят и Светом и Тьмой...

cоло

Я в Сумерках проклят и Светом и Тьмой...

Не улететь, не уползти, не умереть, не унестись...

----------

Pema Sonam (30.07.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Эпидемия - Всадник из льда

----------

Pema Sonam (30.07.2010)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z79pgPn357g

----------


## Юй Кан

По старой памяти всё ещё очень нравится саундтрек Питера Гэбриэла к фильму Мартина Скорцезе "Последнее искушение Христа" (album "Passion: The Last Temptation of Christ").
И там есть один забавный момент -- в кач-ве темы/основы последнего трека этого альбома на диске указано, если мне ничего не изменяет: курдская народная песня.
Сам же я просто растерялся, дойдя до этого трека: какие курды, если песня, хоть и народная, но -- наша! %))

Вот: *Bread and Wine*

Узнали? : )

----------


## Aion

Amon Tobin - Kitchen Sink
Amon Tobin - Kitchen Sink - Longer Version
Amon Tobin - Kitchen Sink (Clark Remix)
Amon Tobin - Kitchen Sink (Boxcutter Remix)
Amon Tobin - Kitchen Sink (Noisia Remix)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сам же я просто растерялся, дойдя до этого трека: какие курды, если песня, хоть и народная, но -- наша! %))
> 
> Вот: *Bread and Wine*
> 
> Узнали? : )


Неужто никто не узнал очень популярную русскую народную песню? : (

----------


## Akaguma

> Неужто никто не узнал очень популярную русскую народную песню? : (


Максимум, что я мог услышать это нотки из "Мороз, мороз", не? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юй Кан

Эх, народ русский!.. %)
*"Миленький ты мой..."*
Песня, к слову, очень занятно соотносится с сюжетом библейского эпизода с хлебом и вином.

----------


## Akaguma

> Эх, народ русский!.. %)
> "Миленький ты мой"


Я такой и не знал даже. :Confused:

----------


## Akaguma

Hans Zimmer как всегда на высоте: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu_AEMwFhm0 и весь остальной OST.

----------


## Иван Петров

Ну очень поучительная песня!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP0iUU5_uKU




> Авторы и исполнители песни подошли весьма педантично в рассмотрении вопроса влечений в сансарическом существовании.

----------

Евгений Трофимов (05.08.2010)

----------


## Евгений Трофимов

Иван Петров, особенно первый куплет=)))




> Звуки Му - Ремонт


Я без упрека. Но он сумасшедший?

----------


## Бо

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IDUxk9sSXI Nat King Kole - Autumn Leaves
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSXYu-3r1S8 Eva Cassidy - Autumn Leaves

----------

Zatsunen (05.08.2010), Юй Кан (05.08.2010)

----------


## Anfisa

Вещь Dream on   Third man хоть и 1997 год - мне было 10 лет, когда Гиллеспи это сделала.

----------


## Aion

> Я без упрека. Но он сумасшедший?


Нет уже.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет уже.


Почему "уже"?

----------


## Aion

> Почему "уже"?


Потому что для того, чтобы излечиться, как минимум  нужно заболеть.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Потому что для того, чтобы излечиться, как минимум  нужно заболеть.


Тогда зачем говорить так загадочно, если прямой ответ -- и проще, и короче? : )

----------

Bob (16.08.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Тогда зачем говорить так загадочно, если прямой ответ -- и проще, и короче? : )


Простота хуже воровства. :(

----------


## Юй Кан

> Простота хуже воровства.


Т.е., если Вас, к примеру, спросят, который час, то услышат что-нибудь столь же интригующе-загадочное? : )
При этом в оригинале (у Салтыкова-Щедрина) -- "*Иная* простота -- хуже воровства". Т.е. когда некто лукаво прикидывается простецом, будучи хитрецом...
И есть ещё другое крылатое: "Ни слова -- в простоте". Понятно, о чём это?

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Немецкие металюги о Киеве http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fg-l...eature=related Неплохо получилось))
текст http://www.lyricstime.com/rebellion-kiew-lyrics.html

----------


## Буль

Дровосеки... 16-й век, не более.

----------


## Вантус

Lied der Komintern (der Werktätige). И тоже ведь немцы! Версия того же, но со словами.
К сведению, это то, что у нас именовалось Заводы, вставайте.



> In Russland, da siegten die Arbeiterwaffen!
> Sie haben's geschafft - und wir werden es schaffen!
> Herbei, ihr Soldaten der Revolution!
> Zum Sturm! Die Parole heißt: Sowjetunion!
> Zum Sturm! Die Parole: Welt-Sowjetunion!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (06.08.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Современное детское творчество)) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMatqLoyxNA 
На правах юмора  :Smilie: 


Вечная советская классика - Полад Бюль-Бюль оглы Новорожденный огонь http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWQBCf1_5zE (без видеоряда, к сожалению, не нашел)
...и в современном хэви - варианте)) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsbJf...eature=related

----------


## Юй Кан

> Современное детское творчество)) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMatqLoyxNA 
> На правах юмора


Климбатика (Новости, первый канал)

Что тут смешного?
Кто этих ребят потом от таких закладок "*на уровне подсознания*, спел -- и забыл" лечить будет и вылечит ли...

----------


## Же Ка

Как-то случайно на музыкальном развале попался на глаза альбом, неизвестных мне до того исполнителей, с названием, которое никак не ожидал там увидеть... "Words of Buddha". 
Первая же композиция в нём, ссылку на которую см. чуть ниже, заставила позабыть обо всём, зачем я собственно туда и заглянул, ибо... как тибетский лама рецитирует (делает практику=) под рэп... "зацепило", короче, вот лучше сами послушайте =) 

Название: 01 Chang Tzel [Zeb Bring Me Peace Remix].wma 
Размер: 4.88 Мб 
Доступен до: 2010-09-05 15:31:58 Описание: 01 Chang Tzel [Zeb Bring Me Peace Remix].wma
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/18798959

----------

Tseten (06.08.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Ссылка без скачивания: http://en.vpleer.ru/?q=Chang+Tzel+Ze...Me+Peace+Remix

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Климбатика (Новости, первый канал)
> 
> Что тут смешного?
> Кто этих ребят потом от таких закладок "на уровне подсознания, спел -- и забыл" лечить будет и вылечит ли...


Я не разделяю мнение телевизионщиков первого канала, озвучивающих "официальное мнение" о том что каждый "неформал" больной человек - если не потенциальный маньяк, так суицидник. Был знаком с многими из них, весьма нормальными людьми. Может те дети из Климбатики через такую музыку лучше поймут непостоянство и драгоценность человеческой жизни))

----------


## Tseten

> Как-то случайно на музыкальном развале попался на глаза альбом, неизвестных мне до того исполнителей, с названием, которое никак не ожидал там увидеть... "Words of Buddha". 
> Первая же композиция в нём, ссылку на которую см. чуть ниже, заставила позабыть обо всём, зачем я собственно туда и заглянул, ибо... как тибетский лама рецитирует (делает практику=) под рэп... "зацепило", короче, вот лучше сами послушайте =)


Благодарю! Давно искал что-то подобное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не разделяю мнение телевизионщиков первого канала, озвучивающих "официальное мнение" о том что каждый "неформал" больной человек - если не потенциальный маньяк, так суицидник. Был знаком с многими из них, весьма нормальными людьми. Может те дети из Климбатики через такую музыку лучше поймут непостоянство и драгоценность человеческой жизни))


1. "_[...] каждый "неформал" больной человек - если не потенциальный маньяк, так суицидник_" -- это что за мнение? Откуда оно тут взялось, по случаю, если никто ни здесь, ни в сюжете новостей такого не заявлял?

2. Высказанное в сюжете мнение психолога -- мимо? Почему? У Логоса большой жизненный опыт и он может легко доказать, что это мнение -- чепуха, недостойная внимания, потому как больш-во неформалов являются "весьма нормальными людьми"? А что здесь идёт не просто о мальчишках и девчонках, а об исполнителях потенциально депрессивных текстов -- не дошло? Почему?

3. Главная цель создателя этого проекта (как и продюсеров больш-ва сходных) -- добиться славы, т.е. "раскрутиться", любой ценой, но, естественно, в пределах закона. То же изрекают и мальчишки.

4. Ребятишек продюсер -- использует, в личных целях. Он их поюзает, получит своё гешефт, заодно подсадив ребятишек на, минимум, "интернет-славу", а выбарахтываться из этого придётся им самим: см. историю "Ласкового мая", где песенки были куда гламурнее.

5. "_Может те дети из Климбатики через такую музыку лучше поймут непостоянство и драгоценность человеческой жизни))_": замечательно и очень весело. Так, может, их проще в концлагерь поместить, чтоб и лучше, и быстрее постигли, гы-гы-гы?

И ещё оценил: линк на сюжет в ответе на пост Логосом аккуратно удалён. Не спрашиваю, почему...

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> 1. "[...] каждый "неформал" больной человек - если не потенциальный маньяк, так суицидник" -- это что за мнение? Откуда оно тут взялось, по случаю, если никто ни здесь, ни в сюжете новостей такого не заявлял?


прямым текстом не говорят, но подрозумевают. Прямо говорят - это отрицательное действие на психику и т.д. Общественное порицание) пережиток советских времён. Как здесь например http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16Xfy1UcWKs 




> Высказанное в сюжете мнение психолога -- мимо? Почему? У Логоса большой жизненный опыт и он может легко доказать, что это мнение -- чепуха, недостойная внимания, потому как больш-во неформалов являются "весьма нормальными людьми"? А что здесь идёт не просто о мальчишках и девчонках, а об исполнителях потенциально депрессивных текстов -- не дошло? Почему?


Разлагольствовать в сторонке можно сколько угодно, слушая таких же "мудрых теоретиков" с телеэкрана. Крыша поехать может и от Орбакайте (бывали случаи) "депрессивные тексты" здесь не причем. Покрутитесь в данной тусовке, пообщайтесь с людьми - поймете о них гораздо больше чем из новостей с первого канала. 




> 3. Главная цель создателя этого проекта (как и продюсеров больш-ва сходных) -- добиться славы, т.е. "раскрутиться", любой ценой, но, естественно, в пределах закона. То же изрекают и мальчишки.
> 
> 4. Ребятишек продюсер -- использует, в личных целях. Он их поюзает, получит своё гешефт, заодно подсадив ребятишек на, минимум, "интернет-славу", а выбарахтываться из этого придётся им самим: см. историю "Ласкового мая", где песенки были куда гламурнее.


Опять таки не более чем предположение. Думать и гадать можно до бесконечности. К тому же разговор шел о музыке. Уходя в сторону, дойдем и до обсуждения как эти ребятишки влияют на культурное наследие родного города). 




> 5. "Может те дети из Климбатики через такую музыку лучше поймут непостоянство и драгоценность человеческой жизни))": замечательно и очень весело. Так, может, их проще в концлагерь поместить, чтоб и лучше, и быстрее постигли, гы-гы-гы?


Не передергивайте.



> И ещё оценил: линк на сюжет в ответе на пост Логосом аккуратно удалён. Не спрашиваю, почему...


Не выдумывайте. Линк просто не скопировался.

----------


## Юй Кан

> прямым текстом не говорят, но подрозумевают. Прямо говорят - это отрицательное действие на психику и т.д. Общественное порицание) пережиток советских времён. Как здесь например http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16Xfy1UcWKs


Прямым текстом там сказано объективное: подобная музыка, исполняемая тинейджерами, *пагубно влияет на психику несовершеннолетних исполнителей*. Это -- констатация факта. Если же пренебрежительно игнорируете объективность этого заключения, то это происходит от недостатка жизненного опыта, который у "теоретика с экрана" куда побольше.



> Разлагольствовать в сторонке можно сколько угодно, слушая таких же "мудрых теоретиков" с телеэкрана.


Этот "мудрый теоретик" -- психолог, который помогает таким пацанам и девчёнкам... А разглагольствуете -- Вы, передёргивая и подменяя разговор о подростковой группе апелляцией к ролику сугубо идеологическому, где речь -- о взрослых исполнителях.
И ещё раз: речь не идёт о тусовке и неформалах вообще, но -- о подростковой группе



> Опять таки не более чем предположение. Думать и гадать можно до бесконечности. К тому же разговор шел о музыке. Уходя в сторону, дойдем и до обсуждения как эти ребятишки влияют на культурное наследие родного города).


Плохая риторическая отбивка. Ребята хотят "раскрутиться", о чём сами и говорят (в принципе, нормальное желание). А продюсер, как все продюсеры таких тин-бэндов, юзает их в своих целях (тоже -- нормально, если забыть, что речь -- о детях). Юзает -- с известными перспективами, почему и привёл аналогию именно с таким же тин-бэндом, а не с Кристной Орбакайте : ).



> Не передергивайте.


Не путаем. Передёргивания не было: было акцентное усиление Вашего весёлого "Может эти дети ... ))", для выявления его абсурдности.



> Не выдумывайте. Линк просто не скопировался.


Сорри. Никак не привыкну, что люди отвечают, избегая ссылок на пост исходный с указанием его автора и сохранения ключевых ссылок.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Прямым текстом там сказано объективное: подобная музыка, исполняемая тинейджерами, *пагубно влияет на психику несовершеннолетних исполнителей*. Это -- констатация факта. Если же пренебрежительно игнорируете объективность этого заключения, то это происходит от недостатка жизненного опыта, который у "теоретика с экрана" куда побольше.
> 
> Этот "мудрый теоретик" -- психолог, который помогает таким пацанам и девчёнкам... А разглагольствуете -- Вы, передёргивая и подменяя разговор о подростковой группе апелляцией к ролику сугубо идеологическому, где речь -- о взрослых исполнителях.
> И ещё раз: речь не идёт о тусовке и неформалах вообще, но -- о подростковой группе
> 
> Плохая риторическая отбивка. Ребята хотят "раскрутиться", о чём сами и говорят (в принципе, нормальное желание). А продюсер, как все продюсеры таких тин-бэндов, юзает их в своих целях (тоже -- нормально, если забыть, что речь -- о детях). Юзает -- с известными перспективами, почему и привёл аналогию именно с таким же тин-бэндом, а не с Кристной Орбакайте : ).
> 
> Не путаем. Передёргивания не было: было акцентное усиление Вашего весёлого "Может эти дети ... ))", для выявления его абсурдности.
> 
> Сорри. Никак не привыкну, что люди отвечают, избегая ссылок на пост исходный с указанием его автора и сохранения ключевых ссылок.


Фактов ни Вы ни тот "специалист по человеческим душам" не привели. Одно брюзжание о вреде музыки и страшном дяде-преподователе. А ребята вот уже года три играют, выступают на местных  сценах, пациентами псих-лечебниц (как это ни странно) до сих пор не стали, маньяки также не завелись, и даже никто суициом жизнь не закончил почему-то, вот негоразд!. Может и класс своей музыки поднимут со временем на нормальный уровень, все ведь с опытом приходит. Пожелаю им творческих успехов. Пусть умудренные опытом экранные "спецы" гоняют воздух, как говорится - собака лает, караван идет. 
А взрослые исполнители не из-неоткуда появились, все начинали со дворов, детско-юношеских музыкальных экспериментов. 
Что касается их преподователя, то какие там цели могут быть? Просто смешно, как можно заработать на такой музыке? хотел бы денег и славы  - играли бы популярную музыку, шансон и пр. (Мало ли таких детей - Алина Гроссу и пр., на ком действительно зарабатывают)а не неформат, что ни в один даже радио - эфир не возьмут.

----------


## Юй Кан

Логос, симптоматичен сам переход от "мудрого теоретика с экрана" через "специалиста по человеческим душам" до "лающей собаки"...
Ну, не  будем о грустном, а вернёмся к мягкому актуалу.

"Летние дожди" : )

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (06.08.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Юй Кан, это не более чем пословица )

Муслим Магомаев - Дивлюсь я на небо

----------

Юй Кан (07.08.2010)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO1obIL_Yv0

----------

Joy (10.08.2010), Евгений Трофимов (11.08.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Bob (11.08.2010), Joy (10.08.2010), Доржик (15.08.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.08.2010), Поляков (10.08.2010)

----------


## Нэйлер Пенн

Интересно отметить такой факт: раньше на вопрос о музыкальных интересах я бы точно ответил - металл, тяжелый рок. Другие из моих друзей несколько лет назад ответили бы: поп-музыка, техно, русский рок и т.д.
А теперь мы все дружно, направляясь куда-то на машине, слушаем... советскую классику: 60-70ее годы. И все очень довольны)

----------

Юй Кан (11.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Пока ваджраянцы дружно шаманят и по'ют нагов тем, чем не жалко, продолжим порознь взывать к небу славной попсою. : )
ДОЖДИ!

----------

Евгений Трофимов (11.08.2010)

----------


## Sativa

Нашла вот таких забавных ребят))
www.tibet2timbuk2.com
Здесь можно прослушать записи и посмотреть ролики с живыми выступлениями)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2010)

----------


## Bob

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDDEk...eature=related
 :Smilie:

----------


## Евгений Трофимов

http://vkontakte.ru/video8103926_148916435

----------

Юй Кан (11.08.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHHUxAiHGcI
Группа Myrath - аццкие металюги фром... Тунис!!!
А если серьезно, то мужики очень молодцы.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

думаю мало кому не-известен экшн терминатор.судный день
и конечно же все помнят фрагмент когда Арни посетил закусочную,там еще играла задорная песенка
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DkcQ...eature=related

----------

Joy (12.08.2010)

----------


## Бо

Музыка для практики на странице сайта Сливовой Деревни - детища Тит Нат Ханя. 
http://www.plumvillage.org/songs-for-the-practice.html

----------

Содпа Т (19.11.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCqsG1t7RoU

----------

Бо (12.08.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Комбайнеров еще не выкладывали тут?  :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdTMa1r_RR4

----------

Mergen (15.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.08.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Весёлая мелодия.

Warning! Вгрызается в мозг.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvLDm8821jQ

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CopSa...eature=related

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPUzD...eature=related

----------


## Нэйлер Пенн

Вчера было 20 лет, как ушел Цой...
Есть ли форуме почитатели его творчества?

В. Цой "Легенда"

В сети связок
В горле комом теснится крик,
Но настала пора,
И тут уж кричи, не кричи.
Лишь потом
Кто-то долго не сможет забыть,
Как, шатаясь, бойцы
Об траву вытирали мечи.

И как хлопало крыльями
Черное племя ворон,
Как смеялось небо,
А потом прикусило язык.
И дрожала рука
У того, кто остался жив,
И внезапно в вечность
Вдруг превратился миг.

И горел
Погребальным костром закат,
И волками смотрели
Звезды из облаков.
Как, раскинув руки,
Лежали ушедшие в ночь,
И как спали вповалку
Живые, не видя снов...

А "жизнь" - только слово,
Есть лишь любовь и есть смерть...
Эй! А кто будет петь,
Если все будут спать?
Смерть стоит того, чтобы жить,
А любовь стоит того, чтобы ждать...

----------

Joy (16.08.2010), Pema Sonam (16.08.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (16.08.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вчера было 20 лет, как ушел Цой...
> Есть ли форуме почитатели его творчества?


«Следи за собой» —песня о випашьяне.

----------

Евгений Трофимов (06.09.2010), Иван Петров (16.08.2010)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTq3pi5Vd2Q

----------


## Бо

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUVtmf9zXt8
+ http://www.asianart.com/exhibitions/psugden/index.html

----------


## Поляков

> Комбайнеров еще не выкладывали тут? 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdTMa1r_RR4


Боян, все прогрессивное человечество слушает этого гражданина - http://www.myspace.com/alexandrzaloopin (только детей уберите от громкоговорителей).

----------


## Буль

На благо всех живых существ тема закрыта в момент апофеоза, выраженного участниками БФ посредством публикации своих музыкальных пристрастий

----------

Joy (18.08.2010)

----------

